# legalize it already



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2012)

*MJ truth about it mircale plant for alll*

http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/2012/04/medical_marijua_1.php I think it should just be legal for 420 medical and all to enjoy for what ever reasons. purpose in NY but our govenor might want to run for president so,  i guess i move to Colorado for that and skiing.


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 11, 2012)

Reason #4529 to move. I just wasn't surprised he took that stance. Aside from presidential aspirations I believe law enforcement groups and the religious conservatives played a role. Don't forget, most everything north of Westchester and Rockland counties is pretty red.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2012)

Governor Lynch is going to veto a medicinal bill in NH as well.  I'd imagine his wife being a pediatrician has something to do with it.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 11, 2012)

I think these folks all need to have a close family member come down with cancer or aids.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 11, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Reason #4529 to move. I just wasn't surprised he took that stance. Aside from presidential aspirations I believe law enforcement groups and the religious conservatives played a role. Don't forget, most everything north of Westchester and Rockland counties is pretty red.



HUGE anti-drug budgets = big salaries....


----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2012)

For those in favor, would you want to do it infront of say your 5yr old kid? (And then try and explain to them that smoking ANYTHING isn't healthy??

If the answer is "no" then why bother in the 1st place??


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 11, 2012)

drjeff said:


> For those in favor, would you want to do it infront of say your 5yr old kid? (And then try and explain to them that smoking ANYTHING isn't healthy??
> 
> If the answer is "no" then why bother in the 1st place??



From a medicinal use standpoint; I'd have a much harder time explaining to my 5 year old why some people who are ill and use it for relief are thrown in jail for obtaining marijuana illegally and why the government prohibits a naturally growing substance that can help many people.

From a recreational use standpoint; I think there would be many more life tragedies from alcohol usage that I'd have to explain to a 5 year old than I would about marijuana use.  How often do you hear of someone assaulting, murdering or dying in an accident while under the influence of marijuana? Not very often, yet with alcohol, those stories are in every newspaper in the country pretty much daily.

From a health standpoint; you don't have to smoke marijuana.  There are perfectly healthy ways of ingesting it.

From an economic standpoint, marijuana law enforcement costs BILLIONS with zero affect on usage levels.  Taxing and regulating marijuana would create BILLIONS in tax revenue.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm having a safety meeting right now.  

The argument about the 5 year old is moot.  People do way worse things to/around their kids.
The unhealthy argument is moot.  We're the worlds biggest hypocrites.
The gateway argument is false.  That's like saying milk is a gateway to whiskey. :blink:

Public support is at all time highs.  In October, 2011 a Gallup survey for legalizing was greater then not.  Good thing we don't live in a democracy.

http://www.gallup.com/poll/150149/Record-High-Americans-Favor-Legalizing-Marijuana.aspx


----------



## HowieT2 (Apr 11, 2012)

If it is legalized what would they use to arrest all the kids in nyc?
Seriously, what a joke.  
And smoking in front a 5 year old?  What about cigars?  Shoudl they be illegal too?  What about horror movies?  Wouldnt want my 5 year old to see them, so lets ban that too.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 11, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm having a safety meeting right now.
> 
> The argument about the 5 year old is moot.  People do way worse things to/around their kids.
> The unhealthy argument is moot.  We're the worlds biggest hypocrites.
> ...


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 11, 2012)

drjeff said:


> For those in favor, would you want to do it infront of say your 5yr old kid? (And then try and explain to them that smoking ANYTHING isn't healthy??
> 
> If the answer is "no" then why bother in the 1st place??


Absolutely. If someone wants to smoke pot in front of their kids, cool. Big difference between occasionally enjoy marijuana and cigs, in my opinion having smoked neither but having tolerance for friends getting high but not much tolerance for anyone smoking cigs near me. Alcohol has done far worse things to people but no one has a problem with that. We could all just raise kids in a vacuum. Or we can teach them to be responsible. Most people who "think of the children" are just setting their children up to act out...


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd never smoke pot in front of my kid legal or not, I'm old and just wired that way lol. 

Hubby and I were packing flask for our kid-free Easter hike to ski. 16yo asked why were going to drink in afternoon. I didn't have an answer!  Said we are going to ski afterwards and it won't be much and well be ok to drive back. 'So, why?'. Finally came up with "because we are adults and we can and we want to". Fail?  Lol.   Just a couple months ago she overheard I had a fake ID in college to drink and she was shocked I would before legal, I was shocked she thought that was weird lol (i got myself a very good girl). 

Moderation whatever it is, that's the take-away.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 11, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Absolutely. If someone wants to smoke pot in front of their kids, cool. Big difference between occasionally enjoy marijuana and cigs, in my opinion having smoked neither but having tolerance for friends getting high but not much tolerance for anyone smoking cigs near me. Alcohol has done far worse things to people but no one has a problem with that. We could all just raise kids in a vacuum. Or we can teach them to be responsible. Most people who "think of the children" are just setting their children up to act out...



There's raising kids in a vacuum, and then there's raising kids in reality, and there's a HUGE difference.

Vacuum tends to not just try and insulate kids from everything (bad iea IMHO) but it also insulates kids frm the concept that there can (and often are) real consequences for one's actions -  Smoking pot in this case, there's the consequences of not what justcan happen on a legal standoint, but also from a lung function standpoint and how that can have effects on a kids athletic ability let alone what it can do to one's oral health (and that is an issue reguardless of what is producing the smoke) and then if you're talking with an adolescent, the phrase that I often use when dicussing the effects of smoking with my own adolescent patients is "would you like to kiss an ash tray, since that's what you breath can smell like"

In general, as someone who has to discuss many disease processes with people that are a direct function of THEIR own actions,  when their answers start with something like "well it's just......" or "I only do that once in a while" an answer that starts with a modifying excuse, tends to just be an excuse so that the person making the excuse doesn't have to deal wit the fact that they're doing something they know they shouldn't be doing


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 11, 2012)

So alcohol good, pot bad? If I had kids, I'd rather they be home and stoned than drinking and driving. (I'm using alcohol here because I know you drink beer per your posts about the Mount Snow bar, so just using a juxtaposition of vice here).

There are a lot of very high level athletes that smoke up. Smoking pot equals poor athletics? Really?

Freedom baby, freedom. Otherwise, let's go back to prohibition. We all have our vices, few of us live a 100% completely healthy lifestyle. Pretty judgmental to determine your vice is acceptable but someone else's is not. After all, drinking beer isn't exactly healthy and it is a leading cause of violence and shortened lifespan. You drink in front of your kids?


----------



## Geoff (Apr 11, 2012)

I grew up in a home where I was encouraged to drink and get to know my limits.   When I went off to college, I could put it down when I had to and get my work done.   A lot of my peers had the leash removed for the first time and flunked out.   I've never understood today's bizarre attitude towards teen drinking where parents can get arrested for allowing minors to drink.   It's the exact opposite of how I was raised and I think is the source of a lot of alcohol problems.

I smoked an awful lot of pot as a young adult.   Again, I learned how to put it down and deal with the more important things in my life when many of my peers didn't.   The older I got, the less getting high appealed to me.   I think you metabolize it differently when you're a teen or in your early 20's.  It started turning me into a potted plant and there was no enjoyment in that.   I prefer achieving things in my life over sitting around getting stoned.

I've written this before and it's unpopular among the stoner crowd but I'm against legalizing marijuana.  My concern is over the draconian laws they're going to pass where you give an implied consent to a blood test for drugs the same way you now give an implied consent to the police giving you a breathalyzer test.   I really don't want some moron cop with an attitude vampiring blood out of my arm because my eyes are bloodshot from swimming laps in the pool.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 11, 2012)

i hate the kid arguement.  i choose not to have kids and i could care less about yours.  medicinal marijuana is a joke.  there should be no such thing as med marijuana.  it should be completely legal, not prescription, not decriminalized, legal.  so should everything else, but thats another story.  if it stays illegal, huge salaries get paid to gov employees and drug cartels get bigger.  quality fluctuates.  buying and selling is a black market, and we all know what that means.  prohibition of alcohol created the biggest cash cow for organized crime at the time.  
i know someone is going to say i dont have a right to decide what to ingest, but i do.  this is from somebody who has never liked weed.  if you think it being illegal stops it from getting used you are dead wrong.  especially on the east coast, you can have whatever you want with little effort.  instead of going to a store you end up in a sketchy neighborhood, and not everybodys a businessman


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 11, 2012)

Geoff said:


> I've written this before and it's unpopular among the stoner crowd but I'm against legalizing marijuana.  My concern is over the draconian laws they're going to pass where you give an implied consent to a blood test for drugs the same way you now give an implied consent to the police giving you a breathalyzer test.   I really don't want some moron cop with an attitude vampiring blood out of my arm because my eyes are bloodshot from swimming laps in the pool.



Tis a sad state of affairs when you are willing to give up rights to avoid the effects of lazy 5-0.  What about the draconian laws caused by alcohol that endorse illegal search and seizure (dui checkpoints) to "keep drunks off the road"


----------



## andyzee (Apr 12, 2012)

Geoff said:


> I've written this before and it's unpopular among the stoner crowd but I'm against legalizing marijuana.




How did this turn into a "stoner" conversation, the initial post asked about medical marijuana.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2012)

I think it's fairly close(full legalization). What will likely happen is one state (maybe Cali) will fully legalize and others will follow (slowly). It will take a few more years as the older generation dies off.The money involved with privatized prisons could (or maybe has?) create a strong lobby against this however. 

Drjeff-you are a conniseaur of beer no? Alcohol tends to lead to a WIDE assortment of health problems. I would assume you are aware of this, Shall I list them?

Many people that prefer not to actually smoke vaporize these days. Same effects-no harmful smoke. Also the edible market has taken off in places that legalize mmj.

I personally smoke as a bit of a self medicated purpose. It slows my brain down and allows me to focus. The point of smoking for me and many others is not to get plastered but receive some sort of benefit.Idon't always smoke and will take good long breaks from time to time, I feel very little dependency withdrawels when I stop. I would rather smoke than take big pharmas options.

I have now lived in two states that MMJ and legal growing is a way of life. The differences are hardly noticable, the quality is better, the police can focus on real criminals and the black market is virtually shut down. No more mexican brick weed! Why the hell would we give exorbant amounts of $$$ to cartels for an inferior product. Tax it at a normal rate and lets keep our wealth right here in the good ol usa!

PS-Scotty move to Colorado and I can hook you up with an excellent grower...


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 12, 2012)

Whatever gets you through the night 'salright, 'salright
It's your money or life 'salright, 'salright
Don't need a sword to cut through flowers oh no, oh no

Whatever gets you through your life 'salright, 'salright
Do it wrong or do it right 'salright, 'salright
Don't need a watch to waste your time oh no, oh no

Whatever gets you to the light 'salright, 'salright
Out the blue or out of sight 'salright, 'salright
Don't need a gun to blow your mind oh no, oh no


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2012)

Geoff said:


> I've written this before and it's unpopular among the stoner crowd but I'm against legalizing marijuana.  My concern is over the draconian laws they're going to pass where you give an implied consent to a blood test for drugs the same way you now give an implied consent to the police giving you a breathalyzer test.   I really don't want some moron cop with an attitude vampiring blood out of my arm because my eyes are bloodshot from swimming laps in the pool.



Police in some states (I believe Texas is one) can administer a roadside blood test already on drunk driving suspicion.  

People get DUI's for driving while under the influence of drugs all the time without any set standard like BAC level for drinking and driving.

In regards to marijuana, it is metabolized extremely fast in the body.  Pretty much an hour after use a blood test won't be able to determine how recently and how much marijuana was consumed.  A blood test can detect the presence of marijuana in the user for nearly a week after usage, but the short term diagnostics aren't there like they are with a breathlyzer test for alcohol.  There are currently zero standards for measuring marijuana intoxication and consumption levels.  Current blood testing procedures can't provide that information after basically an hour of use.  

I'm not sure whether the legal status of a chemical really has all that much relevance in the debate honestly.   Even with illegal drugs, if there were accurate means of testing quantity ingestion and intoxication from such drugs like there is with alcohol, they would be currently employed by law enforcement.  Think about that.  

You're entitled to your opinion, but I think your fears of roadside vampire testing due to bloodshot eyes on the way home from the pool are rather sensational.


----------



## Edd (Apr 12, 2012)

I agree with Snoseek that legalization is coming but I'm less optimistic about how long it will take.  Once the old guard dies in great enough numbers it should happen.  I think alot of older folks are just misinformed and the attitudes are so ingrained that there is absolutely no convincing people that it's much ado about nothing.

On TV these days you notice much greater pot use than in the past.  Regular, everyday folks getting stoned because that's just what many people do.  Non-violent, tax-paying, educated, pay their bills on time kind of folks.

I've often wondered how much of a hand the alcohol industry has in preventing legalization.


----------



## hammer (Apr 12, 2012)

I've never tried it and I'd never go near it (and I'm practically a non-drinker as well) but I don't see the big deal. Make it legal, regulate it, and get some tax revenue out of it like we do with other "sin" substances. 

Seems to me that tobacco is a lot more dangerous long-term (father died from lung cancer and mom has lung problems, both likely due to decades of smoking) and that's been legal since when...forever?


----------



## Glenn (Apr 12, 2012)

We spend a lot of money enforcing the laws on it. I often wonder if it's worth it. Arrest one supplier...another pops up. The drug trade is a huge source of crime as well. One only has to look at prohibition and what that did for the rise of organized crime.


----------



## marcski (Apr 12, 2012)

What I find interesting in this whole debate is that but for perhaps our lovely Gov. Cuomo, it's the conservative republicans, who are always expousing the evils of big government and excessive regulation, that are the ones that seem most against legalizing it and decriminalizing it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2012)

Edd said:


> I've often wondered how much of a hand the alcohol industry has in preventing legalization.



I would say the prescription drug companies play a very large roll.  Partnership for a Drug Free America was started by the Johnson & Johnson family.  Many of their major sponsors are pharmaceutical companies.  

Companies like Pfizer stand to lose billions if people start growing a product in their yard to treat certain ailments as opposed to buying their expensive synthetic drugs that often carry horrible side effects. 

http://www.drugfree.org/about/our-partners/sponsors-supporters


----------



## bigbog (Apr 12, 2012)

drjeff said:


> For those in favor, would you want to do it infront of say your 5yr old kid? (And then try and explain to them that smoking ANYTHING isn't healthy??
> 
> If the answer is "no" then why bother in the 1st place??



Maybe we should keep the use of _sedatives_, possibly observed by children, confined to big-pharma pills and alcohol...?  Is smoking a whole joint any different than guzzling down beer after beer in the middle of your tv room on the weekend till one becomes blind drunk?
Moderation in certain areas =  what kids are _not_ being taught.  There are activities for kids...and there are activities for adults...no?  Study hard, work diligently but have some choice of personal freedoms at home once you've grown up...but live in fear of a police state once home...y/n?  In public = should be a crime...just as alcohol consumption...agreed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 12, 2012)

personally i think it's like anything else. you abuse it and it becomes an issue. I'm not a smoker but I know folks that smoke a couple times a year and are 100% normal. I also know some folks who smoke daily and even when they aren't high they just look demented and half brain dead. YOu know, like this; 







Anyway. I thought I heard last week that this was going to be coming down in MA to. Have to see if I can find where I read that.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2012)

I smoke 2 joints before I smoke 2 joints
and then i smoke 2 more.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 12, 2012)

bigbog said:


> Maybe we should keep the use of _sedatives_, possibly observed by children, confined to big-pharma pills and alcohol...?  Is smoking a whole joint any different than guzzling down beer after beer in the middle of your tv room on the weekend till one becomes blind drunk?
> Moderation in certain areas =  what kids are _not_ being taught.  There are activities for kids...and there are activities for adults...no?  Study hard, work diligently but have some choice of personal freedoms at home once you've grown up...but live in fear of a police state once home...y/n?  In public = should be a crime...just as alcohol consumption...agreed.



Moderation.  My 16yo has been to Colombia 2x (actually 3, but she was just a baby first time), and is spending Junior year of HS there next year (leaves in July..sniff sniff).  Everyone thinks of the country as drug ridden, dangerous, etc..  But did you know they have no laws against drugs and no drinking age?  They just send all the drugs to the US, bwahaha.  It is so socially 'bad' to do drugs, that noone does, even though they can.  My girl went to a quinciniera party for her 15yo cousin when she was 14yo in Medellin.  She had a beer, no big deal.  But she also said how much more responsible adults are with alcohol, there were no drunk adults there, according to her.  If you compare it to a wedding (she's been to many)...think of all the adults by last call that are stumbling drunk...none at that party.  She went last summer at 15yo and went to teen parties with booze, no problems.  They even have these 'chiva' buses that are parties on wheels in Bogota that teens/young adults hang out on and drink on...but again..they aren't falling down drunks out of control, just normal teens.  I have zero fears of her going there next year.  She doesn't go to her HS dances b/c of all the drunks there...and if she wanted to go to one, I'd be in fear...how crazy is that?!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 12, 2012)

I smoke 2 joints in the morning I smoke 2 joints at night
I smoke 2 joints in the afternoon it makes me feel alright


----------



## marcski (Apr 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> personally i think it's like anything else. you abuse it and it becomes an issue. I'm not a smoker but I know folks that smoke a couple times a year and are 100% normal. I also know some folks who smoke daily and even when they aren't high they just look demented and half brain dead.



And, I know many people that smoke pot daily and are extremely successful business owners, professionals, parents and people.  What's your point here?  Smoking a few hits of pot a day is not going to make one unhealthy or a burn-out if they lead an otherwise healthy lifestyle.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> So alcohol good, pot bad? If I had kids, I'd rather they be home and stoned than drinking and driving. (I'm using alcohol here because I know you drink beer per your posts about the Mount Snow bar, so just using a juxtaposition of vice here).
> 
> There are a lot of very high level athletes that smoke up. Smoking pot equals poor athletics? Really?
> 
> Freedom baby, freedom. Otherwise, let's go back to prohibition. We all have our vices, few of us live a 100% completely healthy lifestyle. Pretty judgmental to determine your vice is acceptable but someone else's is not. After all, drinking beer isn't exactly healthy and it is a leading cause of violence and shortened lifespan. You drink in front of your kids?


Michael Phelps comes to mind.  Damn pot smoking _swimmer _won 7 gold medals.  I like how everyone is worried about everyone eles's kids.  You'd think parents would be _more_ upset about bringing a kid into this country and instantly shackling them (as of today) with a $48,000 debt.




Geoff said:


> I've written this before and it's unpopular among the stoner crowd but I'm against legalizing marijuana.  My concern is over the draconian laws they're going to pass where you give an implied consent to a blood test for drugs the same way you now give an implied consent to the police giving you a breathalyzer test.   I really don't want some moron cop with an attitude vampiring blood out of my arm because my eyes are bloodshot from swimming laps in the pool.



There's no evidence of laws like that (or police using red-eyes as PC) in any of the 15 states with medical marijuana programs today.  I'll send you some eye drops just in case.



deadheadskier said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but I think your fears of roadside vampire testing due to bloodshot eyes on the way home from the pool are rather sensational.


Vaporizers don't give you the red-eye. :wink:



Glenn said:


> We spend a lot of money enforcing the laws on it. I often wonder if it's worth it. Arrest one supplier...another pops up. The drug trade is a huge source of crime as well. One only has to look at prohibition and what that did for the rise of organized crime.


$40,000,000,00 a year with nothing to show for it.  Supply and Demand are greater then ever.  That's just for law-enforcement.  The prison costs are even higher.



marcski said:


> What I find interesting in this whole debate is that but for perhaps our lovely Gov. Cuomo, it's the conservative republicans, who are always expousing the evils of big government and excessive regulation, that are the ones that seem most against legalizing it and decriminalizing it.


Ironic, isn't it?  Big pharma has deep pockets when they can get the D's and the R's to agree on something.



2knees said:


> I smoke 2 joints before I smoke 2 joints
> and then i smoke 2 more.





2knees said:


> I smoke 2 joints in the morning I smoke 2 joints at night
> I smoke 2 joints in the afternoon it makes me feel alright


2knees knows how to roll...:flag:


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 12, 2012)

marcski said:


> And, I know many people that smoke pot daily and are extremely successful business owners, professionals, parents and people.  What's your point here?  Smoking a few hits of pot a day is not going to make one unhealthy or a burn-out if they lead an otherwise healthy lifestyle.



Same here..MDs, PhDs...CEOs...  My lil sis had a cleaning job supplementing her income.  One customer was a highly reputable hospital's head of the ED (and I worked there), he had a wicker coffee table in his LR that was loaded with seeds.


----------



## marcski (Apr 12, 2012)

SkiFanE said:


> Same here..MDs, PhDs...CEOs...  My lil sis had a cleaning job supplementing her income.  One customer was a highly reputable hospital's head of the ED (and I worked there), he had a wicker coffee table in his LR that was loaded with seeds.



You'd think someone like that would be able to get better bud.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't start with mj into I was 20 and my life i was always depressed, I have been on antidepressant and for me they do not work, Mj always works, some people might smoke to much and plenty of people who are professionals smoke but you never know because its not they wright social thing to amit... it is great for cancer victims and takes away pain and brings hunger which they need, that is one thing I don't like personally is munchies causes me to want junk food but that i take responsible thing to do would eat fruits when i get munchies i should but i don't.  I been off for a while because i looking for new job, it's really saved my life because i didn't enjoy life really into i tried mj, and i think to many police agency in our country will keep it illegal because of the money they make with it like that unfortunately.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 12, 2012)

Fascinating thread.

I agree it should be totally legal.

We live in a puritanical society that does some pretty wacked out things. Can't show nudity on 
TV, but it's OK to show bodies and heads exploding into bloody messes. Laws say folks under 21 can't touch alcohol and if parents give kids alcohol they go to jail, then we wonder why kids kill themselves with alcohol when they come of age. Duh, if you don't get educated at a young age on how to imbibe safely, you won't!
And we have decided that pot is the gateway to a lifetime of addiction to harder drugs, yet there is no proof of that. I'd rather associate with a quiet stoner than a loud obnoxious drunk.

The kids argument just pisses me off. I have 3 boys. I'm not so naive as to think that if I tell them that pot is bad that they will stay away from it. Quite the opposite, the taboo is attractive. So they'll go check it out themselves. Just like alcohol education, I'd rather my kids learn from me as opposed to strangers.

I too believe that the alcohol lobby has alot to do with the continuing witch hunt perpetrated on the pot smoking community.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I didn't start with mj into I was 20 and my life i was always depressed, I have been on antidepressant and for me they do not work, Mj always works, some people might smoke to much and plenty of people who are professionals smoke but you never know because its not they wright social thing to amit... it is great for cancer victims and takes away pain and brings hunger which they need, that is one thing I don't like personally is munchies causes me to want junk food but that i take responsible thing to do would eat fruits when i get munchies i should but i don't.  I been off for a while because i looking for new job, it's really saved my life because i didn't enjoy life really into i tried mj, and i think to many police agency in our country will keep it illegal because of the money they make with it like that unfortunately.



I am one of the few middle aged wives I know that has not been on some type of anti-depressant at some point "to help over a rough hump".  Reading the side effects makes me ill.  Yet it's okay to admit that to the PTO crowd...yet I'd be ostracized or termed a bad influence if I admitted I lit up on occasion.   Oh..there's even a yearly form for the schools for "safe houses"..where you sign it and say you have no drugs and alcohol is locked up...so if your kid is going to Jane's house you can be sure it's a "safe house".  Haven't signed it in 10 years...I'm not a liar


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 12, 2012)

You need to know how to drink and not get sick or stupid.
You need to know how to smoke and not choke or get caught.
You need to know how to play pool, swim, and cheat at cards.
You need to know how to fire a gun and approach a dog.
You need to know how to talk to cops and priests.
You need to know how to drive a stick and back up a truck.

If you can do these things, you'll be just fine in life.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> personally i think it's like anything else. you abuse it and it becomes an issue. I'm not a smoker but I know folks that smoke a couple times a year and are 100% normal. I also know some folks who smoke daily and even when they aren't high they just look demented and half brain dead. YOu know, like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know people who look like that all the time and never touch the greens.  So what?

Funny, I've got that same jar.


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 12, 2012)

2knees said:


> I smoke 2 joints in the morning I smoke 2 joints at night
> I smoke 2 joints in the afternoon it makes me feel alright



let's not skimp on these lyrics...

I smoke two joints in the morning
I smoke two joint at night
I smoke two joint in the afternoon
It makes me feel all right

I smoke two joints in time of peace
And two in time of war
I smoke two joints before I smoke two joints,
And then I smoke two more

Daddy he once told me,
"Son, you be hard workin' man"
And momma she once told me,
"Son, you do the best you can"
Then one day I meet a man,
He came to me and said,
"Hard work good and hard work fine,
but first take care of head"


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2012)

I did a drug ops tour in the Navy. Several ships, coast guard, navy seals, thousands of of officers and enlisted men deployed for 90 days with the sole purpose of intercepting drugs. I couldn't possibly put a figure on that kind of operation. The entire fleet did not find so much as a seed!

Posting from somewhere in Iowa "souveniers" from Cali. Wish me luck!!!!!


----------



## JimG. (Apr 12, 2012)

Ever have to take a drug test to get a job? Ever think it's pretty unfair that someone could go out and get stinking drunk the night before the test and pass with flying colors but the poor schmuck who took 3 tokes off a joint 3 weeks ago fails and doesn't get the job?

I once failed a drug test and I hadn't smoked pot for months. There was no arguing with the lab or the crap company I'm now glad I don't work for. So I did some research and talked to a few folks in the know and found out that labs routinely fail urine samples that are too diluted with water on the assumption that the person is trying to hide drug use. Yeah, I drink alot of water, but not to hide MJ use, I drink alot because it's healthy.

So I lost out on a job because I'm healthy. Probably to some obese drunk who will drop in their tracks one day.


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 12, 2012)

snoseek said:


> I did a drug ops tour in the Navy. Several ships, coast guard, navy seals, thousands of of officers and enlisted men deployed for 90 days with the sole purpose of intercepting drugs. I couldn't possibly put a figure on that kind of operation. The entire fleet did not find so much as a seed!
> 
> Posting from somewhere in Iowa "souveniers" from Cali. Wish me luck!!!!!



Our friends was one of those Coast Gurad guys.  Did you know if you empty your big flashlight of batteries, there is a big empty compartment there?  Yup...he'd fill it solid with herb each "mission".  This was back in 80s...who knows if one could get away with the same thing nowadays.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2012)

Then there was those guys that welded into the bulkhead of the up in the chain locker and stuffed many many pounds of weed. They got caught, that's a true story. I was clean as a whistle when I was in which also explained why I drank ridiculous amounts of alcohol. I choose to puff as its much easier on the body and mind.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Ever have to take a drug test to get a job? Ever think it's pretty unfair that someone could go out and get stinking drunk the night before the test and pass with flying colors but the poor schmuck who took 3 tokes off a joint 3 weeks ago fails and doesn't get the job?
> 
> I once failed a drug test and I hadn't smoked pot for months. There was no arguing with the lab or the crap company I'm now glad I don't work for. So I did some research and talked to a few folks in the know and found out that labs routinely fail urine samples that are too diluted with water on the assumption that the person is trying to hide drug use. Yeah, I drink alot of water, but not to hide MJ use, I drink alot because it's healthy.
> 
> So I lost out on a job because I'm healthy. Probably to some obese drunk who will drop in their tracks one day.



Yeah I think its the companies loss if they want to disqualify so many people. 9 out of ten times your better off not working for a company like that.

If you were to make the argument that its a job that requires the lives of others than I would hear that argument but to be fair I just assume in that situation there is a zero drug OR alcohol policy. I wonder how airline pilots and doctors would feel about that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 12, 2012)

marcski said:


> And, I know many people that smoke pot daily and are extremely successful business owners, professionals, parents and people.  What's your point here?  Smoking a few hits of pot a day is not going to make one unhealthy or a burn-out if they lead an otherwise healthy lifestyle.



Really? Daily? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2012)

Nick said:


> Really? Daily?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Just let go of your preconceived notions. A ton of norml:wink: people smoke on a regular basis. The media and younger potheads alike have done a very good job at convincing people that pot makes you an utter retard. 

I'm not talking about someone that wakes up and rips bonghits before work. I mean using as a tool to wind down or in my case focus. It's a hell of alot less self destructive and overall less addictive than the after work coctail IMO.


----------



## Geoff (Apr 12, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Yeah I think its the companies loss if they want to disqualify so many people. 9 out of ten times your better off not working for a company like that.
> 
> If you were to make the argument that its a job that requires the lives of others than I would hear that argument but to be fair I just assume in that situation there is a zero drug OR alcohol policy. I wonder how airline pilots and doctors would feel about that.



On the flip side, a screening that includes employment verification going back 10 years, credit check, criminal record check, and a drug test can ward off some really painful hiring mistakes.   Testing positive for pot might not be an automatic disqualification but it's a piece of the puzzle to try to figure out if someone is misrepresenting themselves.   Most places, it's really difficult to get rid of a hiring mistake after they get in the door.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2012)

Geoff said:


> On the flip side, a screening that includes employment verification going back 10 years, credit check, criminal record check, and a drug test can ward off some really painful hiring mistakes.   Testing positive for pot might not be an automatic disqualification but it's a piece of the puzzle to try to figure out if someone is misrepresenting themselves.   Most places, it's really difficult to get rid of a hiring mistake after they get in the door.



I can sort of see where you're coming from here. I have no direct experience with this at all as my industry is sort of tight knit and word of mouth. When it comes to drugs I'll just quietly ask people around if they're into blow or hard drugs and get a direct answer. Generally everyone knows someone that has worked with them. Kind of like the whole seven degrees of Kevin Bacon lol.

Last year I had a guy lose his shit over the summer snorting those designer "bath salts" and salvia that are sold in certain stores. I can't beleive they sell that crap at the corner gas stations. Talk about self destructive!!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2012)

Geoff said:


> On the flip side, a screening that includes employment verification going back 10 years, credit check, criminal record check, and a drug test can ward off some really painful hiring mistakes.   Testing positive for pot might not be an automatic disqualification but it's a piece of the puzzle to try to figure out if someone is misrepresenting themselves.   Most places, it's really difficult to get rid of a hiring mistake after they get in the door.



why not an alcohol test as well then?

My father ran the corporate finance division for the 2nd largest bank in the state of CT at the end of his career. He drank every single day of his career, usually 3-4 beers or glasses of scotch a night during the week and typically more on the weekends.

My cousin is a high ranking financial analyst for a major British bank and has smoked every single day for the past 15 years.

Both extremely successful business professionals.

What's the difference?


----------



## SkiFanE (Apr 12, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Yeah I think its the companies loss if they want to disqualify so many people. 9 out of ten times your better off not working for a company like that.
> 
> If you were to make the argument that its a job that requires the lives of others than I would hear that argument but to be fair I just assume in that situation there is a zero drug OR alcohol policy. I wonder how airline pilots and doctors would feel about that.



Healthcare does not drug test.  They test you for TB, Measles though.  Worked at many over my career, the only time I've been tested was when I was consulting and to work through the consulting agency I had to be tested.  Look at hiring ads...at least in the NE they don't require it.  Always wondered why..maybe they realize it's not the worst thing in the world?  Narcs are highly secure now.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2012)

I also find it kind of messed up that someone can go out on a friday night, do a tony montana mountain of blow and piss clean monday morning. Same with meth, heroin, acid ect....

BUT a few tokes and you're out a job. So basically the hard drug users and alcoholics remain, while the occasional smoker is SOL. Doesn't make any sense to me, the system is flawed.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 12, 2012)

I had to take my boss for a drug and alcohol piss screening test once right in the middle of a work day.  Talk about uncomfortable and humiliating.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> What's the difference?



one is illegal and the other isn't?


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> one is illegal and the other isn't?



sure

but at the core, I'm describing two very successful businessmen whose extracurricular activities had/have zero affect on their work performance.  My father drank everyday after work and my cousin smokes everyday after work for the same reason; to take the edge off, relax and forget about work for a bit, then wake up the next day and kick ass at their jobs.  

As someone who ran restaurants for a decade, I can tell you, employees with drinking problems were a far greater concern for me than employees who smoked pot.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 12, 2012)

i'm told the local grocery store ( a regional chain) has a drug testing program.  i find that surprising based on the number of high school kids working there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 12, 2012)

corporations get price breaks from their insurance companies for having drug testing policies.........


----------



## snoseek (Apr 12, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> corporations get price breaks from their insurance companies for having drug testing policies.........



Yeah and also they will often opt for a saliva test vs. a urine test. I'm pretty sure it stays in your urine longer than your saliva.Also it's usually a one time thing.


If F&B as a whole drug tested, you all would be cooking virtually all of your meals. There would be no more complaining about overpriced cafeteria food lol.


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 13, 2012)

saliva tests are easy to pass.  and yes i can do a speedball 4 days before a piss test and pass, but smoke will show up for 3 months. and to the "one is illegal and one isnt," thats the point of this thread.  the difference is that the drinker can obtain his drug of choice at a store, and the smoker has to have a guy who has a guy.  i think its pretty common knowledge, or at least it should be, is that the guy your buying weed from is only a person or two removed from the guy who has guns and really isnt on the up and up


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> the guy who has guns and really isnt on the up and up



and legalization eliminates that guy..........

it did when prohibition ended and alcohol became federally regulated.  same thing would happen with MJ......


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 13, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> and legalization eliminates that guy..........
> 
> it did when prohibition ended and alcohol became federally regulated.  same thing would happen with MJ......



yeah, that was my point, i guess i didnt make it clear.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 13, 2012)

.


----------



## Nick (Apr 13, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Just let go of your preconceived notions. A ton of norml:wink: people smoke on a regular basis. The media and younger potheads alike have done a very good job at convincing people that pot makes you an utter retard.
> 
> I'm not talking about someone that wakes up and rips bonghits before work. I mean using as a tool to wind down or in my case focus. It's a hell of alot less self destructive and overall less addictive than the after work coctail IMO.



I've never considered it bad but I can't imagine how I could do it before work or somehing.I have a beer at lunch occasionally And its for sure more difficult to get back into it.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> and legalization eliminates that guy..........
> 
> it did when prohibition ended and alcohol became federally regulated.  same thing would happen with MJ......



But alcohol didn't become federally regulated. The constitution doesn't give the Feds the power to regulate alcohol (or cannabis).  The power to regulate alcohol is reserved to the states.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

O





snoseek said:


> I can sort of see where you're coming from here. I have no direct experience with this at all as my industry is sort of tight knit and word of mouth. When it comes to drugs I'll just quietly ask people around if they're into blow or hard drugs and get a direct answer. Generally everyone knows someone that has worked with them. Kind of like the whole seven degrees of Kevin Bacon lol.
> 
> Last year I had a guy lose his shit over the summer snorting those designer "bath salts" and salvia that are sold in certain stores. I can't beleive they sell that crap at the corner gas istations. Talk about self destructive!!!!!



Saliva is horrible, worst trip ever legal or not i tried it once and devil was in my brain,  I never trip on on anything because of my memory it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Scotty said:


> O
> 
> Saliva is horrible, worst trip ever legal or not i tried it once and devil was in my brain,  I never trip on on anything because of my memory it.



Saliva, K2 spice, and others are only "popular" because cannabis is contraband. There will be more and more of these "legal highs" products coming to market.  I've never tried them, but everything I've read says waste of money.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

P





jlboyell said:


> saliva tests are easy to pass.  and yes i can do a speedball 4 days before a piss test and pass, but smoke will show up for 3 months. and to the "one is illegal and one isnt," thats the point of this thread.  the difference is that the drinker can obtain his drug of choice at a store, and the smoker has to have a guy who has a guy.  i think its pretty common knowledge, or at least it should be, is that the guy your buying weed from is only a person or two removed from the guy who has guns and really isnt on the up and up


So make mj legal and no worries on how far guns are away from our 420 guy, and my stuff comes from home growers when i smoking, not mexican gun people.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> I've never considered it bad but I can't imagine how I could do it before work or somehing.I have a beer at lunch occasionally And its for sure more difficult to get back into it.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



Nick, just because _you_ can't see _yourself_ doing it before work, doesn't mean that others can't. 

I have a service delivery schematic I need to start drawing today. I'm no artist, but you can bet that before I sit down to start drawing, I'm hitting the vape.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 13, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> and to the "one is illegal and one isnt," thats the point of this thread.  the difference is that the drinker can obtain his drug of choice at a store, and the smoker has to have a guy who has a guy.



the quoted post was in reference to why a bank would drug test for 1 vs the other, not whether legality was right or wrong.

like or not, $$ institutions take steps to minimize THEIR RISK.  if MJ is illegal and they want to test for it, fine.  if they don't' want you to post on Facebook that you were in cabo over the weekend getting smashed/trashed/stoned and and then being hung over when you get work work on Monday to handle their client's money then they can have conduct rules as part of the terms of employment.

the "law" allows you to have freedom of speech. doesn't mean you can't be fired from your job for saying the wrong thing.

i suspect in 10 years this thread will be one of those "back when i was young you wouldn't believe the stupid laws we had" conversations.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> the quoted post was in reference to why a bank would drug test for 1 vs the other, not whether legality was right or wrong.
> 
> like or not, $$ institutions take steps to minimize THEIR RISK.  if MJ is illegal and they want to test for it, fine.  if they don't' want you to post on Facebook that you were in cabo over the weekend getting smashed/trashed/stoned and and then being hung over when you get work work on Monday to handle their client's money then they can have conduct rules as part of the terms of employment.
> 
> ...



I hope your wright about 10 years from now it be legal,  because i be able to smoke out in public at family gatherings, and I personally put anything on FB that is not for police or family and friends to read, i assume i always being watched my big brother online.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> I've never considered it bad but I can't imagine how I could do it before work or somehing.I have a beer at lunch occasionally And its for sure more difficult to get back into it.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



I agree with you...I couldn't do what I do (face to face sales) and smoke before I go to work. Couldn't do it at lunch either. But after work, it's my substitute for drinking a cocktail or a beer. And I don't do it every night after work either. Sometimes I'm just too tired or busy with the kids.

I get way more sloppy after drinking than I do after smoking a hit or two.


----------



## JimG. (Apr 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> the quoted post was in reference to why a bank would drug test for 1 vs the other, not whether legality was right or wrong.
> 
> like or not, $$ institutions take steps to minimize THEIR RISK.  if MJ is illegal and they want to test for it, fine.  if they don't' want you to post on Facebook that you were in cabo over the weekend getting smashed/trashed/stoned and and then being hung over when you get work work on Monday to handle their client's money then they can have conduct rules as part of the terms of employment.
> 
> ...



I understand your point, but don't they encounter an equal risk for hiring a drunk? They don't test for that. Is it any better that alcohol is legal but the person posts on facebook that they got so trashed drinking that they didn't even notice the bloody torn shirt on the front bumper of their car until they got home? 

I agree with you that freedom of speech does not mean you can't get fired for saying the wrong thing. That's why I stay away from social sites like facebook. Probably shouldn't be so open here either, but for some reason I trust people on this site.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't forget it makes making love(political correct ) even better which if u know u know for sure! !!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Don't forget it makes making love(political correct ) even better which if u know u know for sure! !!



Only cannabis makes sex _feel_ better.  How can anything that makes sex better be a bad thing?

Since this thread is still going, 4/20 is on a Friday this year. So that means we get to celebrate  like its a holiday weekend. Anyone have fun 4/20 plans?


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i'm told the local grocery store ( a regional chain) has a drug testing program.  i find that surprising based on the number of high school kids working there.


Gas station I worked at right out of high school had a urine drug test to get hired. Same with my municipal jobs I've had. I've had to do more tests than not for employment. Not that odd to me.



drjeff said:


> For those in favor, would you want to do it infront of say your 5yr old kid? (And then try and explain to them that smoking ANYTHING isn't healthy??
> 
> If the answer is "no" then why bother in the 1st place??


My parents have smoked cigarettes in front of me my entire life. As a child, they had their friends over often to drink beer and have a good time. Does that mean I should be an alcoholic now with a raging nicotine addiction? Never smoked a cigarette in my life. And I can take or leave alcohol; in fact, there were 5 years I didn't drink it at all. 

My father took me aside when I was in middle school and talked honestly with me about moderation. He realized that making anything forbidden would make the fruit all that much sweeter. Told me I could call him any time I needed a ride, no questions asked. And was very open and honest about his own history with mj and alcohol. 

We all have our so-called unhealthy habits that are carried out in broad daylight. Not for me to judge whose is more correct than the other's. As long as you're not directly harming anyone else, so be it. 

Fighting the fight we are now is a stupid waste of resources. Like others have said, there are far worse consequences possible with the legal stuff. Stop wasting that money and let it be.


----------



## marcski (Apr 14, 2012)

severine said:


> Gas station I worked at right out of high school had a urine drug test to get hired. Same with my municipal jobs I've had. I've had to do more tests than not for employment. Not that odd to me.
> 
> 
> My parents have smoked cigarettes in front of me my entire life. As a child, they had their friends over often to drink beer and have a good time. Does that mean I should be an alcoholic now with a raging nicotine addiction? Never smoked a cigarette in my life. And I can take or leave alcohol; in fact, there were 5 years I didn't drink it at all.
> ...



Here, here.  But, you do seem to like those tasty beers like the rest of us!  .


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 14, 2012)

severine said:


> Same with my municipal jobs I've had. I've had to do more tests than not for employment. Not that odd to me.



too bad welfare peeps don't have to pass the same test to receive their "income" from government, but that's a whole different thread


----------



## severine (Apr 14, 2012)

marcski said:


> Here, here.  But, you do seem to like those tasty beers like the rest of us!  .



I like good beer. But I can go weeks, months without drinking a single one. For that matter, same with coffee.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 15, 2012)

HowieT2 said:


> ....What about horror movies?  Wouldnt want my 5 year old to see them, so lets ban that too.



...and yet Washington will let the entertainment industry put out the most "shoot-em'-up, blow-em'-away" crap immaginable.  Just during the duration of an NBA game...there'll be a dozen promos...split-second shots with the absolute worst, stolen...one-liners for those pieces of excrement that are called either movies or XBox(version#)....  I don't know what's more scary, the kids who'll either go or purchase....or the so-called adults waiting for stores to open....:-o
The big banks prepping our childeren for lifelong conflict = prime recruits for the DOD.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 15, 2012)

Well we can all thank the computer for connecting business policies/procedures and our rights to be who we are outside of work.

Hell when there was  no computer I could leave work , go to a bar  and say "My boss is a lousy piece of useless shit and couldnt find her way out of a bag if both ends were open, I cant wait for that bitch to get fired".  I could go out in the back porch of that bars patio, smoke a big fat joint, do a big biker line and go shoot Qball with some buddies and eventually take a chick home and bang her brains out....and none of that could have any real implications on my life...

If that was today and I had a smartphone and posted each event separately above in my facebook from my mobilephone app(which btw I do not have one of those phones), I could be fired the next day simply cause someone read it on my facebook and opened their mouths at work...


----------



## Breeze (Apr 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> too bad welfare peeps don't have to pass the same test to receive their "income" from government, but that's a whole different thread




Yes it is, but just  imagine........  if  growing for  a legal market was an open  option,  we could have a whole new LEGITIMATE  " cottage industry" and put  some " welfare peeps"  in  gainful employment.   We'd  call them   Local Growers.

 

Breeze


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 15, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> too bad welfare peeps don't have to pass the same test to receive their "income" from government, but that's a whole different thread



yes, a completely different thread.  but the fact still remains.  you will mostly catch smokers. alcoholics, junkies and speed freaks will likely get by more than weed users and that also doesnt seem fair

also, if ur doing some illegal shit, dont take pics, video or post about it online.  thats on you, you know ur being watched, in some capacity


----------



## powhunter (Apr 15, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Don't forget it makes making love(political correct ) even better which if u know u know for sure! !!



Ja I swear I gain another 2 inches after I get stoned

Steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 15, 2012)

Mpdsnowman said:


> Well we can all thank the computer for connecting business policies/procedures and our rights to be who we are outside of work.
> 
> Hell when there was  no computer I could leave work , go to a bar  and say "My boss is a lousy piece of useless shit and couldnt find her way out of a bag if both ends were open, I cant wait for that bitch to get fired".  I could go out in the back porch of that bars patio, smoke a big fat joint, do a big biker line and go shoot Qball with some buddies and eventually take a chick home and bang her brains out....and none of that could have any real implications on my life...
> 
> If that was today and I had a smartphone and posted each event separately above in my facebook from my mobilephone app(which btw I do not have one of those phones), I could be fired the next day simply cause someone read it on my facebook and opened their mouths at work...




but you could do all that, not mention it online and live happily every after.


----------



## Nick (Apr 16, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> Nick, just because _you_ can't see _yourself_ doing it before work, doesn't mean that others can't.
> 
> I have a service delivery schematic I need to start drawing today. I'm no artist, but you can bet that before I sit down to start drawing, I'm hitting the vape.



Not disagreeing .... I can certainly see benefit in the creative fields ( art, music)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> but you could do all that, not mention it online and live happily every after.



Exactly..but most people dont. those smartphones make it difficult not too...


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2012)

http://www.famousscientists.org/14-famous-scientists-inventors-who-experimented-with-drugs/ see lots of smart people smoke the MJ


----------



## jaja111 (Apr 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.famousscientists.org/14-famous-scientists-inventors-who-experimented-with-drugs/ see lots of smart people smoke the MJ



Surrrrre. And Freud died in 1996?


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 16, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Surrrrre. And Freud died in 1996?



He looks good in that pic for having been 140 years old.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> He looks good in that pic for having been 140 years old.


I think they got the years wrong,  but most of them were very smart and did great things in life even though they were stoners.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Breeze said:


> Yes it is, but just  imagine........  if  growing for  a legal market was an open  option,  we could have a whole new LEGITIMATE  " cottage industry" and put  some " welfare peeps"  in  gainful employment.   We'd  call them   Local Growers.
> 
> 
> 
> Breeze



Them peeps work?

Never happen.  

We'll just need more Mexican labor.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 17, 2012)

http://new-jersey.medicalmarijuana.net/ I heard on the news today, that first growing operation is starting today for NJ, so now could be 2 good reasons to go to NJ, skiing in that mall when it opens by the year 2020.


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://new-jersey.medicalmarijuana.net/ I heard on the news today, that first growing operation is starting today for NJ, so now could be 2 good reasons to go to NJ, skiing in that mall when it opens by the year 2020.



Pot will be completely legal and totally free before that mall opens.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Apr 17, 2012)

In all honesty guys you cant have a thread like this.......without a photo or two lol...I mean some may not even know what it looks like right lol...







Ok you guys continue your legal or not conversations and we will continue to monitor the progress lol


----------



## bigbog (Apr 17, 2012)

Geoff said:


> On the flip side, a screening that includes employment verification going back 10 years, credit check, criminal record check, and a drug test can ward off some really painful hiring mistakes.   Testing positive for pot might not be an automatic disqualification but it's a piece of the puzzle to try to figure out if someone is misrepresenting themselves.   Most places, it's really difficult to get rid of a hiring mistake after they get in the door.



Agreed...and I've found mgmnt willing to go with the "cheaper" to do the _changing of the guard_..ie can the older people and pay less.....delay benes another few decades while they're running the ship/shop, than to re-train skills.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 17, 2012)

_*Pot Legalization Could Save U.S. $13.7 Billion Per Year, 300 Economists Say*
...More than 300 economists, including three nobel laureates, have signed a petition calling attention to the findings of a paper by Harvard economist Jeffrey Miron, which suggests that if the government legalized marijuana it would save* $7.7 billion annually* by not having to enforce the current prohibition on the drug. The report added that legalization would save an *additional $6 billion per year* if the government taxed marijuana at rates similar to alcohol and tobacco...._

Story: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/04/17/economists-marijuana-legalization_n_1431840.html


----------



## powhunter (Apr 17, 2012)

Had some nice Orange Crush before my MTB ride today  









Steveo


----------



## JimG. (Apr 17, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> pot will be completely legal and totally free before that mall opens.



lol


----------



## darent (Apr 18, 2012)

janski and I took a walk on sunday and ten feet off the walking trail some nuckle head had three boxes of starter plants and two white bags of potting soil sitting out in the open, left the dumbass a note  reminding him that the path is well used!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfiaC-2K1LM&feature=youtu.be cool video from show Weeds, History of weed.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420!! 

Steveo


----------



## Nick (Apr 20, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Happy 420!!
> 
> Steveo



Knew that was coming :lol:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Happy 420!!
> 
> Steveo



You too and everyone else. :flag:


----------



## JimG. (Apr 20, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Happy 420!!
> 
> Steveo



Beat me to it!

Enjoy.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 20, 2012)

Please smoke some for me.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Please smoke some for me.


had a cookie, washed it down with River Horse Summer ale.  Happy holiday to me.  I hope everyone else has a great weekend.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 20, 2012)

Earwax and kush for the holidaze!!!!


----------



## vdk03 (Apr 20, 2012)

Great holiday out here in CO, whole crew got a half day today! Ended up getting a nice POW day at the mtn. 

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcski (Apr 20, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Earwax and kush for the holidaze!!!!



The wax puts a nice shine on me!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

http://reason.com/archives/2012/02/08/new-yorks-illegal-pot-crackdown


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 24, 2012)

^^^ It's a money scam.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 24, 2012)

jlboyell said:


> saliva tests are easy to pass.  and yes i can do a speedball 4 days before a piss test and pass, but smoke will show up for 3 months. and to the "one is illegal and one isnt," thats the point of this thread.  the difference is that the drinker can obtain his drug of choice at a store, and the smoker has to have a guy who has a guy.  i think its pretty common knowledge, or at least it should be, is that the guy your buying weed from is only a person or two removed from the guy who has guns and really isnt on the up and up



It's all about $$$ from taxation.  What Gov't can get legally = passes.   One set against grass needs to hunt online for the 60s' cigarette commercials and really watch them with a clear head instead of just chuckling at the absurdity.
Multi-billions in corporate profits, and tax $$$ today stump public health down the road.  With the ease that neighborhood growers can produce...the mega corporations can't compete = eliminate their competition with Gov't Anti-Drug policy.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2012)

^ government can tax it, they do in california with medical pot.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 25, 2012)

Here's a question: How would people feel if something that used to cost them $10, now costs $25 due to tax?


----------



## jlboyell (Apr 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Here's a question: How would people feel if something that used to cost them $10, now costs $25 due to tax?


The cost is not so much cultivation, but illegal transport.  Moonshine is cheaper, but legality and safety have minimized its market share


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Here's a question: How would people feel if something that used to cost them $10, now costs $25 due to tax?


Well if taxes are higher then black market government will not make much, but personally i rather pay a little more from a shop rather then trouble you go through finding a good dealer, and they cook it in mass quantities for shop,  which is very smells and time consuming.


----------



## Riverskier (Apr 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Here's a question: How would people feel if something that used to cost them $10, now costs $25 due to tax?



It is extremely cheap to cultivate, so if it became fully legal and commercial growing operations were established, I would think that it could be taxed at an astronomical rate, and still be sold cheaper than it is on the street today.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 25, 2012)

medicinal is MUCH cheaper than street prices.


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 25, 2012)

Once it is available at walmart, they will be driving the prices down. 8)


----------



## 2knees (Apr 25, 2012)

witch hobble said:


> Once it is available at walmart, they will be driving the prices down. 8)



yeah but it will be dirt....


----------



## snoseek (Apr 25, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Here's a question: How would people feel if something that used to cost them $10, now costs $25 due to tax?



I've personally walked into dispenseries and legally bought pot at much much cheaper prices than New England, plus the quality is better and I can match the exact strain for my needs. The middlemen (criminals) are where the cost comes up. Add the fact that all of this is already being taxed and you have a no-brainer. 

There's three people involved here. The grower, the seller, and the buyer. Shitty brick weed in Boston passes hands through many more people. Give the money to the tax fund I say, not cartels and criminals. We're gonna smoke it anyway...

An oz of good quality in Colorado runs about 150 for me, California even less. Try doing that in New Hampshire. Unless you are in fact a criminal its not gonna happen


----------



## Edd (Apr 26, 2012)

snoseek said:


> An oz of good quality in Colorado runs about 150 for me, California even less. Try doing that in New Hampshire



Wow, you just blew my mind.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 26, 2012)

snoseek said:


> An oz of good quality in Colorado runs about 150 for me, California even less. Try doing that in New Hampshire. Unless you are in fact a criminal its not gonna happen



Criminal or not, that's not going to happen.  Not even close.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Any more then $400/oz people I think it would be more cost effective to grown your own.  Even on a small scale, you could set up a 3-4 indoor plant grow in an apartment for around that much.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 26, 2012)

http://monroe.patch.com/articles/connecticut-house-oks-medical-marijuana-bill-11d78c8e


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 26, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> http://monroe.patch.com/articles/connecticut-house-oks-medical-marijuana-bill-11d78c8e



:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o:-o
:flag:


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> Any more then $400/oz people I think it would be more cost effective to grown your own.  Even on a small scale, you could set up a 3-4 indoor plant grow in an apartment for around that much.



I would love to grow it, but if caught that major jail time,  so i stick to buying it from dealers


----------



## severine (Apr 26, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> http://monroe.patch.com/articles/connecticut-house-oks-medical-marijuana-bill-11d78c8e



"More voters supported medical marijuana than allowing alcohol sales on Sunday."


----------



## RootDKJ (May 1, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I would love to grow it, but if caught that major jail time,  so i stick to buying it from dealers


Me too.  If it were legal I'd plant a garden every April.


----------



## Bumpsis (May 1, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> Me too.  If it were legal I'd plant a garden every April.



I used to grow a few plats for my own use long time ago. Never knew I could get so passionate about gardening 

If it got legalized, I'd just buy it. It actually takes a lot of work to cultivate a good quality plant. And you have to cure it properly after the harvest so it's not harsh. 
I really hope that sometime in the next few years the suff will be legal not just for medicinal use but for general, recreational use. Strictly regulated and taxed, but legal. 
Sure there would be downsides but the overall advantages do outweigh the negatives. For me, no more getting lost in Amsterdam


----------



## deadheadskier (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (May 2, 2012)

Bumpsis said:


> I used to grow a few plats for my own use long time ago. Never knew I could get so passionate about gardening
> 
> If it got legalized, I'd just buy it. It actually takes a lot of work to cultivate a good quality plant. And you have to cure it properly after the harvest so it's not harsh.
> I really hope that sometime in the next few years the suff will be legal not just for medicinal use but for general, recreational use. Strictly regulated and taxed, but legal.
> Sure there would be downsides but the overall advantages do outweigh the negatives. For me, no more getting lost in Amsterdam



Well unfortunately for us smokers the non smokers thing that MJ leads to harder drugs which it doesn't, but that is also why it hasn't been made legal came close in 1970s into Regan came in to office,  i think if every one i know lots of people who smoke but don't want to write congressman our fellings on it. If they did maybe we get legalized already.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 6, 2012)

Way to go Connecticut 

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-05-05/medical-marijuana-connecticut/54775510/1


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> Way to go Connecticut
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-05-05/medical-marijuana-connecticut/54775510/1



+1 at least i don't live to far from Ct.


----------



## ripzillia (May 7, 2012)




----------



## skiNEwhere (May 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/2012/04/medical_marijua_1.php I think it should just be legal for 420 medical purpose in NY but our govenor might want to run for president so,  i guess i move to Colorado for that and skiing.



I moved to Colorado and I don't even smoke lol, moved strictly for the skiing, well that and house prices


----------



## jaja111 (May 8, 2012)

Eight states currently have bills or initiatives for the legalization of marijuana within the bounds of controlling the same way alcohol is. In Washington, specifically, some of the biggest opponents to such a measure are medical marijuana users due to the vague blood concentration levels mentioned within terms of enforcing DUI's. Its an interesting debate. It shows that the procession to discussion regarding driving under the influence of weed is the next step and many believe legalization of personal possession and consumption is more or less an inevitability within state laws. Will uncle sam agree? Its the next great debate in state's rights under federal laws.

http://blog.norml.org/2012/02/09/8-states-may-legalize-marijuana-this-year-did-yours-make-the-list/


----------



## ScottySkis (May 17, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Eight states currently have bills or initiatives for the legalization of marijuana within the bounds of controlling the same way alcohol is. In Washington, specifically, some of the biggest opponents to such a measure are medical marijuana users due to the vague blood concentration levels mentioned within terms of enforcing DUI's. Its an interesting debate. It shows that the procession to discussion regarding driving under the influence of weed is the next step and many believe legalization of personal possession and consumption is more or less an inevitability within state laws. Will uncle sam agree? Its the next great debate in state's rights under federal laws.
> 
> http://blog.norml.org/2012/02/09/8-states-may-legalize-marijuana-this-year-did-yours-make-the-list/



I hope so, here is more people saying that MJ is better then drinking, I agree, but at the same time teachers and cops and people who have never done MJ think believe all the myths I know my love ones are in these fields and listen to what positive things I say about MJ but still do not get it, oh here is the link http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/17/health/colorado-marijuana-initiative/index.html?npt=NP1


----------



## mattm59 (May 17, 2012)

*yeah but...*

Basically, ya'll are preaching to the choir here, and failing to compare pot with sobriety. Compared to sobriety, pot is boring. Compared to sobriety, pot is expensive. Compared to sobriety, pot is a bad role model.
Total agreement about the drug war fiasco. Also have dealer friends who want to see weed stay illegal. Sobriety supports no cartel, no government. That helps free MY mind.:grin:


----------



## snoseek (May 17, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> Basically, ya'll are preaching to the choir here, and failing to compare pot with sobriety. Compared to sobriety, pot is boring. Compared to sobriety, pot is expensive. Compared to sobriety, pot is a bad role model.
> Total agreement about the drug war fiasco. Also have dealer friends who want to see weed stay illegal. Sobriety supports no cartel, no government. That helps free MY mind.:grin:



Sobriety? WTF is this word you speak of?:razz:


----------



## steamboat1 (May 17, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> Basically, ya'll are preaching to the choir here, and failing to compare pot with sobriety. Compared to sobriety, pot is boring. Compared to sobriety, pot is expensive. Compared to sobriety, pot is a bad role model.
> Total agreement about the drug war fiasco. Also have dealer friends who want to see weed stay illegal. Sobriety supports no cartel, no government. That helps free MY mind.:grin:



That's no help to the economy.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> Basically, ya'll are preaching to the choir here, and failing to compare pot with sobriety. Compared to sobriety, pot is boring. Compared to sobriety, pot is expensive. Compared to sobriety, pot is a bad role model.
> Total agreement about the drug war fiasco. Also have dealer friends who want to see weed stay illegal. Sobriety supports no cartel, no government. That helps free MY mind.:grin:



so what you're saying is you're convinced that your sober life is happier/better than the lives of pot smokers?

glad your life is great.  glad YOUR mind is free.  everyone deserves that.

......but remember.......don't tread on me.


----------



## mattm59 (May 18, 2012)

*yeah, definitely better*

I smoked from 15-38, quite heavily for most of that time, grew, sold yadayada and for some reason just stopped.The dead bird in a purchase didn't help(Yeah...quantity). It was impossible to quit when I wanted to, but when I just decided to it was way easier than I thought it's be. I go to a lot of concerts, see a lot of people smoking, and stronger, and know I'm having at least as much fun as them. No more withdrawals, no more "shit, I'm way too used to this", no more reaching for the wallet, hanging with people just after my weed. At my age, with my past, I need all the brain cells I have left to be functioning at the best they can achieve


----------



## ScottySkis (May 18, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> so what you're saying is you're convinced that your sober life is happier/better than the lives of pot smokers?
> 
> Glad your life is great.  Glad your mind is free.  Everyone deserves that.
> 
> ......but remember.......don't tread on me.



+420


----------



## snoseek (May 18, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> I smoked from 15-38, quite heavily for most of that time, grew, sold yadayada and for some reason just stopped.The dead bird in a purchase didn't help(Yeah...quantity). It was impossible to quit when I wanted to, but when I just decided to it was way easier than I thought it's be. I go to a lot of concerts, see a lot of people smoking, and stronger, and know I'm having at least as much fun as them. No more withdrawals, no more "shit, I'm way too used to this", no more reaching for the wallet, hanging with people just after my weed. At my age, with my past, I need all the brain cells I have left to be functioning at the best they can achieve



Um yeah, what you're talking about is definitely drug abuse IMO. Concerts are full of stupid people, or smart people with a temporary stupid pass. 

Dealing drugs is crminal, far more than doing them. That's a good warning sign that you've taken things too far. Everything you describe former self is that of someone with an addiction issue. Good for you for pulling your shit together, repect, really.

I personally can't think of one way that smoking pot has negatively impacted my life. Not my work, play, finaces ect...I don't smoke every day but do several times per week. I try to set boundries like no smoking before or during work, on the road, ect...basically just for fun. I keep my drug use limited to weed and weed based hash. 

I can think of many others that responsibly smoke quite often.


----------



## JimG. (May 18, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> I smoked from 15-38, quite heavily for most of that time, grew, sold yadayada and for some reason just stopped.The dead bird in a purchase didn't help(Yeah...quantity). It was impossible to quit when I wanted to, but when I just decided to it was way easier than I thought it's be. I go to a lot of concerts, see a lot of people smoking, and stronger, and know I'm having at least as much fun as them. No more withdrawals, no more "shit, I'm way too used to this", no more reaching for the wallet, hanging with people just after my weed. At my age, with my past, I need all the brain cells I have left to be functioning at the best they can achieve



Dead bird? I've found pebbles and twigs, but never a dead animal.

That would put a damper on things I'll admit.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2012)

mattm59 said:


> I smoked from 15-38, quite heavily for most of that time, grew, sold yadayada and for some reason just stopped.The dead bird in a purchase didn't help(Yeah...quantity). It was impossible to quit when I wanted to, but when I just decided to it was way easier than I thought it's be. I go to a lot of concerts, see a lot of people smoking, and stronger, and know I'm having at least as much fun as them. No more withdrawals, no more "shit, I'm way too used to this", no more reaching for the wallet, hanging with people just after my weed. At my age, with my past, I need all the brain cells I have left to be functioning at the best they can achieve



You made a choice that changed your life for the better.  That's great.  

What is right for you is not right for everyone though.

Respect the freedom and desires of others to make their own personal choices.


----------



## Riverskier (May 18, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> You made a choice that changed your life for the better.  That's great.
> 
> What is right for you is not right for everyone though.
> 
> Respect the freedom and desires of others to make their own personal choices.



I agree with everything you said, and believe in legalization for more reasons than I care to list, even though I don't partake. That said, Matt's original post kind of gels with the point you have made in the past that comparing the harmful effects of alcohol to mj perhaps isn't the best argument for legalization.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I took Matt's initial point as projecting a decision that was right for him as a decision that's right for everyone.

I don't believe in that.

I've got no problem with someone living a sober life, but don't tell me not to drink a beer or enjoy a joint.

I've got no problem with vegetarians, but don't tell me not to eat a steak.

I've got no problem with religious people, but don't tell me I need to go to church on Sundays.


----------



## JimG. (May 18, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I took Matt's initial point as projecting a decision that was right for him as a decision that's right for everyone.



I didn't take it that way. I took it as his proclamation that sobriety was the best choice for him.

I used to drink booze and beer alot but barely drink at all now and that was an excellent choice for me.

I used to smoke cigarettes but quit completely 30 years ago, another excellent choice for me.

But I don't care if other people drink or smoke, and don't care to try to convince them to stop. That's their choice, and in that regard I totally agree with you.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 4, 2012)

Congratulations Connecticut on becoming the 17th state to legalize medical marijuana.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> (HARTFORD, CT) – Governor Dannel P. Malloy has signed into law legislation that allows licensed physicians to certify an adult patient’s use of medicinal marijuana after determining that the patient has a specified debilitating disease or medical condition and could benefit from its regulated treatment.  The new law puts in place a number of safeguards designed to prevent potential abuse and carefully control its handling.



Governor Malloy: Gov. Malloy Signs Legislation Providing Relief to Some Patients with Chronic, Debilitating Medical Conditions


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 4, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> Congratulations Connecticut on becoming the 17th state to legalize medical marijuana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking about moving to CT  but now NY might also make it not a jail time for less then 1 oz:lol::lol:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 22, 2012)

http://www.regulatemarijuana.org/s/regulate-marijuana-alcohol-act-2012 if this passes more reason for me to move to CO.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 23, 2012)

It takes a 10 minute visit to get a card and then you can supply your own grass. This would be a giant leap for the rest of the states however....


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope this doesn't cross the AZ political invisible line.  I think it's relevant to the discussion.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> I hope this doesn't cross the AZ political invisible line.  I think it's relevant to the discussion.



thanks for the video, just shows you how stupid the people are who are in charge of drugs are, I am not surprised .


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 24, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Dealing drugs is crminal, far more than doing them. That's a good warning sign that you've taken things too far.
> 
> I personally can't think of one way that smoking pot has negatively impacted my life.


Are you setting up a double standard? Smoking pot has no negative effects on your life but dealing drugs is taking things too far? Unless you are growing your own, you need to buy from someone. It is a crying shame that selling pot isn't legal. The Gov could make a lot of tax revenue on it and people wouldn't have their lives ruined for just trying to get by when "legit" prospects are weak.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 24, 2012)

Well I don't deal drugs so not really. I buy 90 percent of my pot direct from legal growers in both Colorado and California. The criminal part for me is bringing back my own personal supply for the summer when im in NH...It's a long drive. If I was caught in certain states with my own personal stash then yes, it would definitely not be a good thing. My methods are foolproof however.

Theres lots and lots of money to be saved and made with full legalization. Sure many would grow it, just like many brew beer but the masses would pay the tax and opt for the convenience imo.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Are you setting up a double standard? Smoking pot has no negative effects on your life but dealing drugs is taking things too far? Unless you are growing your own, you need to buy from someone. It is a crying shame that selling pot isn't legal. The Gov could make a lot of tax revenue on it and people wouldn't have their lives ruined for just trying to get by when "legit" prospects are weak.


 http://marijuana-arrests.com/scandals-nypd.html and their was a great article on Saturday NY times about how the police keep sending people to jail because they have a small bag in there pocket which is legal in NY, then police search pot is in view and person is arrested, BS so many people get record this is so stupid.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 25, 2012)

Scotty said:


> thanks for the video, just shows you how stupid the people are who are in charge of drugs are, I am not surprised .


NJ decrim bill passed in the Assembly today  44-30-3


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 26, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> NJ decrim bill passed in the Assembly today  44-30-3


going in the right correction.


----------



## marcski (Jun 26, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://marijuana-arrests.com/scandals-nypd.html and their was a great article on Saturday NY times about how the police keep sending people to jail because they have a small bag in there pocket which is legal in NY, then police search pot is in view and person is arrested, BS so many people get record this is so stupid.



Scotty.  Not sure where you're getting your info, but pot is illegal in New York State.  And, Cuomo's decrim bill was axed by the republican's in the state legislature. 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/20/tagblogsfindlawcom2012-blotter-idUS5841760120120620


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 26, 2012)

http://njtoday.net/2012/06/26/nj-as...ize-possession-of-small-amounts-of-marijuana/


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 26, 2012)

marcski said:


> Scotty.  Not sure where you're getting your info, but pot is illegal in New York State.  And, Cuomo's decrim bill was axed by the republican's in the state legislature. http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/06/20/tagblogsfindlawcom2012-blotter-idUS5841760120120620


It wad decriminalizing in the 1970s, it only suppose to be a fin for less then 28 grams, what the govenor wanted was to make what is happenings in Nyc change because of all the people going to jail, many sources including this saturday ny times had an excellent article about it, and even my cousin who has been a police officer confirmed this and he hates pot. http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/05/opinion/no-crime-real-punishment.html?_r=1


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.alternet.org/drugs/156102/Why_Smoking_Pot_Makes_Me_a_Better_Mom/ it is like no other drug on this planet.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=sg3uZRX2R_0#!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.weednotgreed.com/#!home/mainPage time to get on the bus lol.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 15, 2012)

Love the $4.20 donation button.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 22, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujvPVaCHlbE&feature=player_embedded Rosanne Arnold says she will legalize pot if she wins the president of USA so this is not for political but for legalization of the greatest herb on the planet. sorry if this going over the political line.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.alternet.org/drugs/five-....1088550.mlGODY&rd=1&src=newsletter682777&t=2 more truth about how pot is great for people with all kinds of health problems


----------



## jlboyell (Jul 29, 2012)

it doesnt matter how good or bad it is for anyone, as a consenting adult i should be able to do what i want, whether thats cigarettes, alcohol, weed or red meat


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 30, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujvPVaCHlbE&feature=player_embedded Rosanne Arnold says she will legalize pot if she wins the president of USA so this is not for political but for legalization of the greatest herb on the planet. sorry if this going over the political line.



So does Gary Johnson. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdpcggfIt0U 

He was a medical marijuana patient from 2005-2008 after a paragliding accident.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 30, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> So does Gary Johnson. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdpcggfIt0U
> 
> He was a medical marijuana patient from 2005-2008 after a paragliding accident.[/QU
> Yes I k.
> I might vote for him .


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jul 31, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujvPVaCHlbE&feature=player_embedded Rosanne Arnold says she will legalize pot if she wins the president of USA so this is not for political but for legalization of the greatest herb on the planet. sorry if this going over the political line.



That Video alone makes me not like her. And "if she wins", HAH, she didn't even get the Green Party nomination.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2012)

Ron Paul is for legalization of all drugs.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 31, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Ron Paul is for legalization of all drugs.



That's not exactly true.  He doesn't believe the federal government has the authority to keep drugs illegal.  He would like to see those laws come to an end, and the power to enact drug-contraband laws to be executed by the states (10th amendment).  He also believes it's your body and only you (not the government) can tell you what to do with it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> That's not exactly true.  He doesn't believe the federal government has the authority to keep drugs illegal.  He would like to see those laws come to an end, and the power to enact drug-contraband laws to be executed by the states (10th amendment).  He also believes it's your body and only you (not the government) can tell you what to do with it.



I agree with him on his policies.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I agree with him on his policies.


If you ever get the opportunity, go listen to RP speak.  It's quite the awakening experience.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 4, 2012)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/08/05/books/review/too-high-to-fail-by-doug-fine.xml more great reasons to tax and make pot legal.


----------



## bobbutts (Aug 4, 2012)

Didn't read the whole thread, but I bet Dr. Jeff dislikes it in candy form too.. Cavities!

What do you think about vaporizing doc?

IMO either we go with illegal alcohol, tobacco, and weed or all 3 legal.  And the best way to handle it with a 5yo is matter of fact.  That person does that to help them feel better from their cancer or whatever illness.  If you think the damage from marijuana is bad, check out chemo.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 6, 2012)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/08/05/books/review/up-front.xml


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 6, 2012)

I was thinking the other day (a  dangerous activity at best) about cheap beer, and my thoughts went like this:

Cheap beer tastes like crap.
Therefore, the only reason to drink cheap beer is to get drunk.
Reinforced by the increased ABV found in many cheap beers (ice beers, Bud Platinum, most malt liquors)
A product purposely designed to alter your conciousness/behavior more quickly and for less money.

Why is pot illegal? If bud is illegal, then Bud should be, too.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 8, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> I was thinking the other day (a  dangerous activity at best) about cheap beer, and my thoughts went like this:
> 
> Cheap beer tastes like crap.
> Therefore, the only reason to drink cheap beer is to get drunk.
> ...



If not smoked then it is healthy and should be taxed,another state trying to make it happen http://www.addictinginfo.org/2012/08/07/cannabis/


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/08/05/books/review/up-front.xml http://mobile.nytimes.com/2012/08/05/books/review/too-high-to-fail-by-doug-fine.xml great info.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2012)

http://articles.latimes.com/2011/oct/15/local/la-me-doctors-marijuana-20111016 so lots and lots of doctors in  CA think it should be legal. http://blog.norml.org/2012/08/09/sc...-the-treatment-of-various-medical-conditions/


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 18, 2012)

http://salsa.democracyinaction.org/o/703/p/salsa/web/questionnaire/public/?questionnaire_KEY=1440 maybe it is time to just legalize all drugs and let each person decide what is for them, personal freedom I believe in.


----------



## legalskier (Aug 18, 2012)

Hempfest-

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/localnews/2018934363_hempfest17m.html?prmid=4939
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/18/hempfest-2012_n_1801294.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 18, 2012)

http://americansforsafeaccess.org/putting-dea-on-the-defensive


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 19, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> View attachment 6477





That is crazy shit I will never before but it should his right to do it if he wants but I'm started this thread for legalizing of marijuana.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm reporting each and everyone of you to the authorities.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 20, 2012)

andyzee said:


> I'm reporting each and everyone of you to the authorities.



You're welcome


----------



## andyzee (Aug 20, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> You're welcome



Well not you, you're OK


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.alternet.org/hot-news-views/bankrupt-states-listen-colorado-stands-earn-huge-bucks-if-it-legalizes-weed?akid=9257.1088550.AOFE-c&rd=1&src=newsletter697518&t=22    CO. might legalize it fully  that would be good for everyone and they can get money from taxes


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 24, 2012)

http://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/n...ow/?.b=index&.ts=1345759576&.intl=us&.lang=en smoke of pot is art


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://www.alternet.org/drugs/smoke....1088550.f6jBVf&rd=1&src=newsletter698311&t=8 this guy is a great writer and did all sorts of stuff back in the 1970s and he is doing great living the North Caly style.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 25, 2012)

http://norml.org/news/2012/08/23/donations-for-norml-auction-2 Just is really a great way to help get it legalized.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 26, 2012)

Right near my fav Tex-Mex joint. 
http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/2012/08/group_to_open_marijuana_center.html


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 27, 2012)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2012-08-27-17-17-11


----------



## jaja111 (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's what I'll say on the internets, where it inevitably means jack shit.... and I'm drunk. I know people who have smoked weed from at least the age of 13. While I myself did not engage in this behavior at that age, I do notice them having particular difficulties in their engagement in society. They fit a certain bill that appears to coincide with their marijuana use at younger ages. They didn't give a shit about school. They were emboldened to take greater risks. Generally speaking they acted stupid and it appeared to have a lasting effect. Anecdotally I'll say that their marijuana use initiated at a younger pre-teen to teen age morphed them into a sub-typical person that can be spotted from a mile away unless they abstained from it for at least a decade after the age of 18 and are now 30. 

As for the individuals that partook in a toke after the age of 21, they seem to fare no worse than the same persons that drank or tripped beginning at that age. Its a fact that I imagine that most who never smoked at all or never smoked until out of high school will attest to witnessing, at least admitting anonymously for fear of ostracizing too many friends. We all know too many "life" stoners, many of them probably having given it up because by 25 they realized it made them paranoid when they did it. 

There seems to be a clear indication that marijuana use does indeed have a detrimental effect on the developing brain, and said brain comes near completion of its developmet around 25-26 years of age. The retardation of the development of wisdom and higher executive function is probably the underlying obstacle to the legalization of grass by those not susceptible to the "weed crazy", "refer madness" propaganda agenda. I think there are quite a few regular, comfortable doob smokers who treat it like a good glass of wine that are skeptical of legalizing it for all of society due to their experiences with the guy who was baked all the time in highschool and now doesn't really contribute all that much to society or the economy of America. 

Let's face it with open and honest discussion, weed is not a harmless botanical substance delivered to us from God. It does carry risks to those most susceptible to deleterious effects, namely the mentally ill and young. You know what though? So does alcohol and to a greater and more destructive degree. The least marijuana legalization could afford this country, aside from the obvious relinquishment of burdens upon the justice and penal systems, is better control (while of course not perfect) of what age this substance can be purchased and consumed. A 35 year old productive employee in America is no real threat to the vitality of the country if he or she watches an art film after smoking a joint. However a 17 year old bong smashed out of their gourd, because, lets admit excess is the way of youth... not "I'm good with a hit or two", is a potential problem to the fabric of society with ramifications that could very well be lasting into the future. We as humans have coped with alcohol forever and have never come to a happy medium with it. It is the solvent that makes us laugh while at the same time rips us apart. However due to its prevalence over such a long time through our evolution as a species truly not wanting to kill each other and destroy everything, or rather what we aspire to be, we have become apathetic to its damage. Marijuana has only recently in terms of civilization come to the forefront of public debate. It does not propagate destructive tendencies in the vast majority of users, but requires a keen eye to its control by government. It is not harmless, but should be a valid consideration for its regulation and legalization. The danger of grass is in its ability to promote apathy and that's what scares those who haven't drank the "gateway drug", mind fucking cool-ade that's been driven into us by uncle sam. 

It sort of boils down to; :"oh no, if weed was legal, nobody would give a shit and fight if aliens invaded us - we shouldn't allow it". Grass goes against the mainstream ideology of the promotion of fear and control because grass takes away fear while showing no definitive sign of removing judgement. Yes, marijuana could be a good thing for society but only for a society of mature adults who effectively and intelligently rationalize what is worth being afraid of.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.marijuana-as-medicine.org/Overview - Part IV.htm


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Here's what I'll say on the internets, where it inevitably means jack shit.... and I'm drunk. I know people who have smoked weed from at least the age of 13. While I myself did not engage in this behavior at that age, I do notice them having particular difficulties in their engagement in society. They fit a certain bill that appears to coincide with their marijuana use at younger ages. They didn't give a shit about school. They were emboldened to take greater risks. Generally speaking they acted stupid and it appeared to have a lasting effect. Anecdotally I'll say that their marijuana use initiated at a younger pre-teen to teen age morphed them into a sub-typical person that can be spotted from a mile away unless they abstained from it for at least a decade after the age of 18 and are now 30.
> 
> As for the individuals that partook in a toke after the age of 21, they seem to fare no worse than the same persons that drank or tripped beginning at that age. Its a fact that I imagine that most who never smoked at all or never smoked until out of high school will attest to witnessing, at least admitting anonymously for fear of ostracizing too many friends. We all know too many "life" stoners, many of them probably having given it up because by 25 they realized it made them paranoid when they did it.
> 
> ...



http://truththeory.com/2012/08/26/why-cannabis-is-still-illegal/


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Here's what I'll say on the internets, where it inevitably means jack shit.... and I'm drunk. I know people who have smoked weed from at least the age of 13. While I myself did not engage in this behavior at that age, I do notice them having particular difficulties in their engagement in society. They fit a certain bill that appears to coincide with their marijuana use at younger ages. They didn't give a shit about school. They were emboldened to take greater risks. Generally speaking they acted stupid and it appeared to have a lasting effect. Anecdotally I'll say that their marijuana use initiated at a younger pre-teen to teen age morphed them into a sub-typical person that can be spotted from a mile away unless they abstained from it for at least a decade after the age of 18 and are now 30.
> 
> As for the individuals that partook in a toke after the age of 21, they seem to fare no worse than the same persons that drank or tripped beginning at that age. Its a fact that I imagine that most who never smoked at all or never smoked until out of high school will attest to witnessing, at least admitting anonymously for fear of ostracizing too many friends. We all know too many "life" stoners, many of them probably having given it up because by 25 they realized it made them paranoid when they did it.
> 
> ...



I do not believe it should be used by teens. And those people that you know maybe use other drugs besides MJ. All I can tell you is that having never tired it into I was about 20 honestly is that I have some been I have been on lots of meds legally for things and nothing works like MJ. I quit drinking and MJ when given these meds and used them for months to years ends, It is a load of bull that it is illegal and if it was legal I be using it and my writing and life would be better. I been and MJ user for more then 10 years on and off and I am much better person on it. Here is and great article on how it helps fight cancer http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...lps-manage-side-effects-researchers-find.html


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 8, 2012)

*NY cops raid 75 y.o. Grandmother, shoot dog all for several pot plants*

Thank you "war on weed" for keeping every scared. 

75 Year Old Grandmother Held Down at Gunpoint on Bathroom Floor by Wayne County, NY Sheriff's deputies and Macedon, NY Police as they Shoot and Kill her Dog. | Cop Block



> 75 Year Old Grandmother Held Down at Gunpoint on Bathroom Floor by Wayne County, NY Sheriff’s deputies and Macedon, NY Police as they Shoot and Kill her Dog.
> 
> By Davy V.
> 
> ...



This is a picture of Duke 






This is his blood trail. :angry:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 8, 2012)

^ those cops had no reason to kill the dogs, that is horrible story, but DEA keeps doing these things, RIP for the dog, and what a way to treat a grandmother, so terrible.:evil:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2012)

http://www.unionleader.com/article/20120831/OPINION02/708319912&source=RSS John Stossel is for making all drugs to be legal, and he is on Fox news


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 16, 2012)

Fully Armed Swat team shoots ex-marine 71 Times in Marijuana raid - No Marijuana found - Breaking American News | Breaking American News

Another horrible tragedy and lives ruined thanks to the war on drugs. I don't care how much "harm" you think drugs *might* have on society, the "War on Drugs" (more accurately, The War on The People), has a far worse effect.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 17, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> Fully Armed Swat team shoots ex-marine 71 Times in Marijuana raid - No Marijuana found - Breaking American News | Breaking American News
> 
> Another horrible tragedy and lives ruined thanks to the war on drugs. I don't care how much "harm" you think drugs *might* have on society, the "War on Drugs" (more accurately, The War on The People), has a far worse effect.






Jesus H Christ

Unreal, wow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 22, 2012)

The war on people continues...

Man Dies in Police Drug Raid on Wrong House - ABC News



> A 61-year-old man was shot to death by police while his wife was handcuffed in another room during a drug raid on the wrong house.
> 
> Police admitted their mistake, saying faulty information from a drug informant contributed to the death of John Adams Wednesday night. They intended to raid the home next door.
> 
> ...



Is what we should expect of life in America today? Where heavily armed men break down your door and you don't know if it's cops or criminals?  All this just for drugs?  :angry:


----------



## jaja111 (Sep 22, 2012)

SWAT teams are an unconstitutional, unregulated, non-military form of unit whose purpose as defined as being for law enforcement constitutes a para-military organization for the lethal combat against the citizens of the United States in the interests of the government. We have all allowed a standing army to be fielded against ourselves. Land of the free?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2012)

http://truththeory.com/2012/01/13/shocking-marijuana-use-may-positively-impact-lungs/ more news the pot is good for the lungs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2012)

http://www.alternet.org/drugs/5-mar...1088550.LClraz&rd=1&src=newsletter711367&t=10 5 compounds that are in pot that fight cancer.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2012)

http://www.insurancequotes.com/marijuana-traffic-safety/?a_aid=200027

[h=1]Pot predicament: Can marijuana use actually save lives on the road?[/h]


----------



## JimG. (Sep 26, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> http://www.insurancequotes.com/marijuana-traffic-safety/?a_aid=200027
> 
> *Pot predicament: Can marijuana use actually save lives on the road?*



Awesome post. 

I'm thinking maybe I should open a clinic for alcoholics who want to stop drinking. Quit cold turkey and replace the alcohol with a few bong hits every 2 hours or so.

Then send them out for donuts.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2012)

http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/segment/506b11f002a76025c20003e7 take money away from bad guys and pay lot money in taxes.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2012)

JimG. said:


> Awesome post.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe I should open a clinic for alcoholics who want to stop drinking. Quit cold turkey and replace the alcohol with a few bong hits every 2 hours or so.





JimG. said:


> Then send them out for donuts.


Awesome.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 11, 2012)

Know what's funny? They are voting on Amendment 64 here in Colorado in November, which, if approved would make week COMPLETELY legal, up to 1oz, and not just for medical use, for anyone 21 and over to purchase. But the kicker is I don't even smoke, and wouldn't even if they made it legal, because it would still be illegal on a federal level, and I don't want to lose my goverment job.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 13, 2012)

http://www.alternet.org/drugs/10-ye...1088550.cnzHcB&rd=1&src=newsletter724984&t=10 10 years in jail for legal grow.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 6, 2012)

Fingers crossed for tonight!!!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Fingers crossed for tonight!!!!!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Imagine if it was completely legal in the states that are voting on it today.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2012)

Passed in Mass


----------



## snoseek (Nov 6, 2012)

Exit polls are showing it may very well be fully legal in colorado!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 6, 2012)

Yay Mass!!!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2012)

Hopefully NH happens in the next two years. With our state motto, we should have been the first New England State.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 6, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Hopefully NH happens in the next two years. With our state motto, we should have been the first New England State.



No kidding right? NH is super quirky like that. sometimes no rhyme or reason in NH.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 6, 2012)

local news is saying 52% are in favor vs 43%. It looks like this may happen.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 6, 2012)

http://m.denverpost.com/denverpost/db_307608/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=eMWJP5tW

Fuck. Yes.


----------



## Edd (Nov 7, 2012)

snoseek said:


> http://m.denverpost.com/denverpost/db_307608/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=eMWJP5tW
> 
> Fuck. Yes.



Amen.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
CongratUlations to all the states that past the positive laws yesterday!!!


----------



## hammer (Nov 7, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Passed in Mass


Good for the people who can medically use but I keep wondering about the overflow to the recreational users...that was my concern when voting on this.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> Good for the people who can medically use but I keep wondering about the overflow to the recreational users...that was my concern when voting on this.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
That is why it should be fully legal just like alcohol, and taxed.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> Good for the people who can medically use but I keep wondering about the overflow to the recreational users...that was my concern when voting on this.



Wait, you mean there may be refer on the streets of mass?

Yes there will be. I was living in Denver when it was passed and  watched what happened. It was such a horror that Colorado as a state decided to just legalize it.

Prohibtion and the war on drugs are an epic fail.


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 7, 2012)

hammer said:


> Good for the people who can medically use but I keep wondering about the overflow to the recreational users...that was my concern when voting on this.



I keep wondering about too.  Shouldn't it be overflowing already dang it?!?  How long must I wait?


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well I can't say people here in Washington are exactly jumping in the streets. There seems to be more of an attitude of, "we did what?! yesterday?", like a blackout from drinking the night before. Now the questions come. 

-How do we as a state legally wrangle with DC? 
-How do we educate people to the dangers of pot like with what's done with alcohol and tobacco? 
-How do we test drivers accurately determining what constitutes impairment when no data exists due to the scheduled banning of the substance? 
-How do we regulate the infrastructure from production to sale? How do we etc. etc. etc. 

At least this showed the support and opened the discussion... REALLY opened the discussion. It'll be 30 days until being officially state legal. In that time the federal lawsuits will be filed to block the law and the highway money spigot will be shut off. God only knows what the weed growers in BC to he north and Humboldt County, CA to the south are strategizing right now. I'll bet its "stay the course, not much is gonna change."

As far as the general public is concerned, I think their attitude is "no thanks, I'd rather keep my job than get high." On the morning after, I sort of have a bad idea about this whole thing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Well I can't say people here in Washington are exactly jumping in the streets. There seems to be more of an attitude of, "we did what?! yesterday?", like a blackout from drinking the night before. Now the questions come.
> 
> -How do we as a state legally wrangle with DC?
> -How do we educate people to the dangers of pot like with what's done with alcohol and tobacco?
> ...



You should never do any drug and drive, but being high on pot is a lot easier to drive then after drinking alcohol.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 7, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> As far as the general public is concerned, I think their attitude is "no thanks, I'd rather keep my job than get high."



Yup, just like the general public has the attitude of "I'd rather keep my job than show up drunk at work.  But in the privacy of my home at the end of the day...."


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 7, 2012)

Cannonball said:


> Yup, just like the general public has the attitude of "I'd rather keep my job than show up drunk at work.  But in the privacy of my home at the end of the day...."



At the end of the day, you can tie one on pretty good drinking and pass a breathalyzer the next morning. 

At the end of the day, you can have a few bong hits and fail a urine analysis for up to three weeks.


----------



## marcski (Nov 7, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> Well I can't say people here in Washington are exactly jumping in the streets. There seems to be more of an attitude of, "we did what?! yesterday?", like a blackout from drinking the night before. Now the questions come.
> 
> -How do we as a state legally wrangle with DC?
> -How do we educate people to the dangers of pot like with what's done with alcohol and tobacco?
> ...



I'm not sure of the language of the specific laws, but I was under the impression, that these newly passed laws merely decriminalize possession of an ounce (or some other amount).  Meaning that the states will no longer prosecute people for possession.  The Feds can do whatever they want....but when was the last time that you heard of a Federal prosecution for possession of an ounce.  Plus, I believe the Feds have directives under Obama's Justice Dept. to not prosecute possession only distribution.  The Feds can, if they are so inclined, prosecute someone for possession under the Federal laws, but after last night, it seems that may be at least 4 years into our future.


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 8, 2012)

Here in Washington Referendum 502 stated:


"Initiative Measure No. 502 Concerns Marijuana               Washington Ballot Measure / Referendum               November 6, 2012 Washington General Election
                                         Description:                Initiative Measure No. 502  concerns marijuana. This measure would license and regulate marijuana  production, distribution, and possession for persons over twenty-one;  remove state-law criminal and civil penalties for activities that it  authorizes; tax marijuana sales; and earmark marijuana-related revenues.  " (vote-wa.org)

It wasn't just the decriminalization of up to one ounce of marijuana, however many news outlets purported it to be, reporting on only a third of the story. No, I don't think the feds will be busting Joe Schmoe with a bag of doobage, but they will have something to say about licensing, regulation, and taxation. This will be entertaining legal battling for some time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2012)

marcski said:


> I'm not sure of the language of the specific laws, but I was under the impression, that these newly passed laws merely decriminalize possession of an ounce (or some other amount).  Meaning that the states will no longer prosecute people for possession.  The Feds can do whatever they want....but when was the last time that you heard of a Federal prosecution for possession of an ounce.  Plus, I believe the Feds have directives under Obama's Justice Dept. to not prosecute possession only distribution.  The Feds can, if they are so inclined, prosecute someone for possession under the Federal laws, but after last night, it seems that may be at least 4 years into our future.



In the last 2 years the Obama administration has closed more medicine MJ shops then the Bush administration did in 8 years. Obama told Colorado owners of legal shops one thing and did another, he has closed down a lot of those shops. In my opinion it was revenge for going on tv and talking about it, this is a big part of lies so he can look good to the voters.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 8, 2012)

Any one have any numbers on what the projected revenues would be if the Feds dropped the class 1 crap and allowed for all states to regulate and tax sale? One would wonder if just allowing for distribution of MJ and taxing it would provide a substantial closing of every state level budget gap in the country? Heck, the feds could take a slice of it as well...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2012)

I live in Colorado but I still can't smoke it since it is not federally legal. If I did, I would lose my security clearance


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds like the classic case when it all comes down to it where the will and desire to make things legal will end up resulting eventually in enough regulations about it will actually end up being far more expensive than it used to be.

In my big picture view of things,  I could possibly see how this issue could eventually help sway a few folks with a current liberal leaning point of view to more of a libertarian point of view, and that's a GOOD thing in my mind.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2012)

OK...so why do people who use recreationally care about medical marijuana laws?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2012)

hammer said:


> OK...so why do people who use recreationally care about medical marijuana laws?



Since Washington State and Colorado just passed laws legalizing its recreational use. Still a federal crime, but on the state level it's set to be legal.  That entire Federal rights vs. State's rights issue is an entirely different issue


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2012)

hammer said:


> OK...so why do people who use recreationally care about medical marijuana laws?



I think most people have "medical issues" that would qualify for a medical MJ card.

I'm feeling a little depressed today. My arthritis is acting up. I have glaucoma. My hands are always cold.

I think you get the picture.


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 8, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> If I did, I would lose my security clearance



I could see losing your car keys or cell phone, but whoa........that's heavy!


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 8, 2012)

hammer said:


> OK...so why do people who use recreationally care about medical marijuana laws?


There is some empathy involved, but it also has to do with acceptance and a path to decriminalization.  Sort of the inverse of "why does the hunter who keeps a rifle for deer season, or to intimidate his daughter's boyfriend, feel the need to oppose an assault rifle ban or any change in gun laws?".  Because they view it as a first step towards something more broad.


----------



## hammer (Nov 8, 2012)

JimG. said:


> I think most people have "medical issues" that would qualify for a medical MJ card.
> 
> I'm feeling a little depressed today. My arthritis is acting up. I have glaucoma. My hands are always cold.
> 
> I think you get the picture.



I'm not too crazy about that actually...not unlike me going to my Dr. and trying to get a prescription for Adderall just because I'm a little tired and can't focus.

My guess is that getting medical marijuana approved is just a stepping stone to the real objective which is full legalization.  OK...


----------



## JimG. (Nov 8, 2012)

hammer said:


> I'm not too crazy about that actually...not unlike me going to my Dr. and trying to get a prescription for Adderall just because I'm a little tired and can't focus.
> 
> My guess is that getting medical marijuana approved is just a stepping stone to the real objective which is full legalization.  OK...



I wasn't making that comment flippantly...I certainly understand your concern here. BTW, many folks go to the doctor and demand prescriptions and many doctors write them. My dad is a retired pediatrician who had stories daily of patients whose parents demanded antibiotics or other self diagnosed prescriptions. He refused such demands. Filling them is a good way to lose your license to practice.


The states are stepping up and trying to force the fed to legalize or at least overlook prosecution because this is a valid way for many of them to close budget gaps.


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2012)

hammer said:


> OK...so why do people who use recreationally care about medical marijuana laws?



I think (unfortunately) it's pretty easy to find a doctor to fill a "prescription".

My sister in law is a pharmaceutical sales rep from the stories she tells me, I can't believe the kind of things that influence doctors when it comes to what he actually writes on a script.

I wonder if the pharmaceutical industry wil get involved... can't you see the TV ads now ... 

"Pottercal .... please consult your physicial before taking pottercal. Side effects may include munchies, uncontrolled laughter, thinking you are on the moon, or extreme paranoia. Pottercall is not for everyone. People who use Alcohol should not combine it with Pottercall. For more information, see our add in Parents Magazine. Pottercol.... isn't it time you stopped dealing with reality?"


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 8, 2012)

If it has not been posted...


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 8, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Sounds like the classic case when it all comes down to it where the will and desire to make things legal will end up resulting eventually in enough regulations about it will actually end up being far more expensive than it used to be.
> 
> In my big picture view of things,  I could possibly see how this issue could eventually help sway a few folks with a current liberal leaning point of view to more of a libertarian point of view, and that's a GOOD thing in my mind.


The problem with so called libertarian points of view is many that claim to be libertarians don't fully embrace all libertarian ideals, especially those conflict with so called conservative "values". Many people think freedoms should only entail the values that they themselves subscribe to, not all of them. It is a difficult plank to walk off without being intellectually dishonest.

But back to your example about regulations driving up prices... two comments: first, legalization with regulation could result in lower prices due to economies of scale. Also, some of the price on drugs is due to its illicit nature, i.e. prices wouldn't be as high if sellers didn't face risks (i.e. they need more money to justify the risk of getting in trouble with the law). Second, even if it costed more, I think many people would prefer to pay a little more and do so legally in exchange for not having to be covert.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> The problem with so called libertarian points of view is many that claim to be libertarians don't fully embrace all libertarian ideals, especially those conflict with so called conservative "values". Many people think freedoms should only entail the values that they themselves subscribe to, not all of them. It is a difficult plank to walk off without being intellectually dishonest.
> 
> But back to your example about regulations driving up prices... two comments: first, legalization with regulation could result in lower prices due to economies of scale. Also, some of the price on drugs is due to its illicit nature, i.e. prices wouldn't be as high if sellers didn't face risks (i.e. they need more money to justify the risk of getting in trouble with the law). Second, even if it costed more, I think many people would prefer to pay a little more and do so legally in exchange for not having to be covert.



Given the current state of most state's budget situations,  I'd think that a good starting point tax wise would be what tobacco is taxed at - the consumer is used to that, the states are used to that, etc, and then go from there.  The bottomline to most legislators, is anything they can tax ='s more money so they can dole out more "free stuff" to their constituents in an attempt to keep their job :smash:  

Then price wise, since it's a private business that would be selling (once they pay for their presumed state permit to allow them to sell), and i'm guessing that the business owner might just have a hunch at what his/her potential customers were paying before the law passed to acquire it,  that they've got their starting price point.

Eventually might the economy of scale factor kick and and lower prices??  Sure  But the reality likely is that MJ users in CO and WA will be paying more than they were before.  And with the exception of maybe April 20th,  I wouldn't be expecting any discount sales on any sort of regular basis   Bottomline, most business people are in business (of whatever nature) to make money, and if and when the business starts taking off, they're going to work to make a bigger profit.  And most governmental agencies, when they see a chance to regulate something, they see a chance to bring in more tax dollars so they can then turn around and spend more tax dollars


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Any one have any numbers on what the projected revenues would be if the Feds dropped the class 1 crap and allowed for all states to regulate and tax sale? One would wonder if just allowing for distribution of MJ and taxing it would provide a substantial closing of every state level budget gap in the country? Heck, the feds could take a slice of it as well...



I've seen numbers (that I can't find right now, but will look for later) that's it's somewhere in the $450B to $700B a year when you factor in enforcement, court and prison costs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> The problem with so called libertarian points of view is many that claim to be libertarians don't fully embrace all libertarian ideals, especially those conflict with so called conservative "values". Many people think freedoms should only entail the values that they themselves subscribe to, not all of them. It is a difficult plank to walk off without being intellectually dishonest.
> 
> But back to your example about regulations driving up prices... two comments: first, legalization with regulation could result in lower prices due to economies of scale. Also, some of the price on drugs is due to its illicit nature, i.e. prices wouldn't be as high if sellers didn't face risks (i.e. they need more money to justify the risk of getting in trouble with the law). Second, even if it costed more, I think many people would prefer to pay a little more and do so legally in exchange for not having to be covert.


I'm very much into liberal ideals


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Any one have any numbers on what the projected revenues would be if the Feds dropped the class 1 crap and allowed for all states to regulate and tax sale? One would wonder if just allowing for distribution of MJ and taxing it would provide a substantial closing of every state level budget gap in the country? Heck, the feds could take a slice of it as well...



Washington State estimates $2B over 5 years.  Washington is a very small state.  Project those estimates nationally and it's a big chunk of change.  That said, I don't see it closing any state budget gaps.  Without getting too political, it seems pretty obvious that the more money government takes in, the more they spend.  There really hasn't been much effort in balancing government budgets in my lifetime. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/19/pot-could-be-tax-windfall_0_n_1897910.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Washington State estimates $2B over 5 years.  Washington is a very small state.  Project those estimates nationally and it's a big chunk of change.  That said, I don't see it closing any state budget gaps.  Without getting too political, it seems pretty obvious that the more money government takes in, the more they spend.  There really hasn't been much effort in balancing government budgets in my lifetime.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/19/pot-could-be-tax-windfall_0_n_1897910.html


+1 our politicians spend spend and spend, It's really sad when you think about it.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Given the current state of most state's budget situations,  I'd think that a good starting point tax wise would be what tobacco is taxed at - the consumer is used to that, the states are used to that, etc, and then go from there.  The bottomline to most legislators, is anything they can tax ='s more money so they can dole out more "free stuff" to their constituents in an attempt to keep their job :smash:
> 
> Then price wise, since it's a private business that would be selling (once they pay for their presumed state permit to allow them to sell), and i'm guessing that the business owner might just have a hunch at what his/her potential customers were paying before the law passed to acquire it,  that they've got their starting price point.
> 
> Eventually might the economy of scale factor kick and and lower prices??  Sure  But the reality likely is that MJ users in CO and WA will be paying more than they were before.  And with the exception of maybe April 20th,  I wouldn't be expecting any discount sales on any sort of regular basis   Bottomline, most business people are in business (of whatever nature) to make money, and if and when the business starts taking off, they're going to work to make a bigger profit.  And most governmental agencies, when they see a chance to regulate something, they see a chance to bring in more tax dollars so they can then turn around and spend more tax dollars



The great equalizer is that pot can easily be grown by anyone.  The government and businesses will try and cash in, but if people are unhappy with the price of the product, and the expense doesn't justify the convenience of buying it in a store; they'll just grow it on their own.   

Now the government could try and flex muscle and say, "No, you can't grow your own!  You must buy through us!"  Tell me how that would go over with the people?  Not at all.  There's no way you'll be able to tell people, "Sure, you can possess all you want, smoke to your hearts content, but only if you buy it from us," when that product is a plant?  Not happening.    I mean, how would you like being told to chop down the apple tree in your yard because the only place you can buy apples is from a licensed distributor that pays taxes to the government?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The great equalizer is that pot can easily be grown by anyone.  The government and businesses will try and cash in, but if people are unhappy with the price of the product, and the expense doesn't justify the convenience of buying it in a store; they'll just grow it on their own.
> 
> Now the government could try and flex muscle and say, "No, you can't grow your own!  You must buy through us!"  Tell me how that would go over with the people?  Not at all.  There's no way you'll be able to tell people, "Sure, you can possess all you want, smoke to your hearts content, but only if you buy it from us," when that product is a plant?  Not happening.    I mean, how would you like being told to chop down the apple tree in your yard because the only place you can buy apples is from a licensed distributor that pays taxes to the government?


+1 I would grow in a second, I just never had because if amount of time in jail for growing.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snoseek (Nov 8, 2012)

Prices will be cheaper, people will grow. 1 plant yields a lot of bud. It was already a fire sale to begin with. The money will be saved on law enforcement, any tax revenue is bonus.Then again the dispenseries are kind of $$$$, not New England $$$ but $$$. I suspect many people will grow.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 8, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> The great equalizer is that pot can easily be grown by anyone.  The government and businesses will try and cash in, but if people are unhappy with the price of the product, and the expense doesn't justify the convenience of buying it in a store; they'll just grow it on their own.
> 
> Now the government could try and flex muscle and say, "No, you can't grow your own!  You must buy through us!"  Tell me how that would go over with the people?  Not at all.  There's no way you'll be able to tell people, "Sure, you can possess all you want, smoke to your hearts content, but only if you buy it from us," when that product is a plant?  Not happening.    I mean, how would you like being told to chop down the apple tree in your yard because the only place you can buy apples is from a licensed distributor that pays taxes to the government?





snoseek said:


> Prices will be cheaper, people will grow. 1 plant yields a lot of bud. It was already a fire sale to begin with. The money will be saved on law enforcement, any tax revenue is bonus.Then again the dispenseries are kind of $$$$, not New England $$$ but $$$. I suspect many people will grow.



Having been actively involved in the legislative process on both the state and national level with respect to my profession for basically the last decade,  the couple of things that I have learned over and over again are: #1 NEVER or presume the government will actually do what it says it will when it starts a process  #2 ALWAYS assume that any new legislative process will involve new taxes and/or fees and #3 NEVER assume that legislators will listen to and/or critically think about things before passing legislation - especially if there is/are lobbyists involved #4 ALWAYS assume that lobbyists will be involved


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2012)

snoseek said:


> Prices will be cheaper...... It was already a fire sale to begin with.



That has not been the case in New England.  Dispensary prices are on par with street prices in Maine according to the medicinal card holders I know.  One of the card holders I know is a good friend's mom.  She has MS.  She pays $350 an ounce every month for her medicine through a dispensary.  For some reason she's having a bit of a hang up with permitting to grow her own.  After an initial equipment purchase (light's etc.) of about $1000, she could grow an ounce a month for about $60.  The $290 a month savings would be a really big deal for a 70 year old retired woman on on a fixed income.       



snoseek said:


> The money will be saved on law enforcement, any tax revenue is bonus.


 
agreed


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2012)

drjeff said:


> Having been actively involved in the legislative process on both the state and national level with respect to my profession for basically the last decade,  the couple of things that I have learned over and over again are: #1 NEVER or presume the government will actually do what it says it will when it starts a process  #2 ALWAYS assume that any new legislative process will involve new taxes and/or fees and #3 NEVER assume that legislators will listen to and/or critically think about things before passing legislation - especially if there is/are lobbyists involved #4 ALWAYS assume that lobbyists will be involved




Dr. Jeff, this is about a plant that grows in the ground.   How active have you been involved in the legislative process regarding plants that anyone can grow? See my apple tree analogy.  

Marijuana is not Alcohol or Tobacco and will never be produced, regulated and taxed like those two hugely popular sin taxes that generate massive revenues for state and federal governments.  Marijuana id far too simple to grow and requires zero processing to use.

Eventually, the only monetary benefit to government revenues will be savings in the form of reduced law enforcement and incarceration costs. Unless you factor in the opportunities for growing hemp.  Those could be huge.


----------



## hammer (Nov 9, 2012)

Just wondering...if medical marijuana is legal then are insurance companies required to pay for the prescription?


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 9, 2012)

hammer said:


> Just wondering...if medical marijuana is legal then are insurance companies required to pay for the prescription?



After just having gone through the pain in the ass of buying health insurance, I can definitively say the answer is no. No boob jobs either. 

And.... a thousand bucks in equipment to grow? To grow one ounce a month? Why is that so much more expensive than the cost of growing, say.... squash?


----------



## snoseek (Nov 9, 2012)

hammer said:


> Just wondering...if medical marijuana is legal then are insurance companies required to pay for the prescription?



No they are not and to the best of my knowledge none of them do. That's a very slippery slope, I don't think to many people will push too hard but we will see.

I predict big pharma gets involved and develops some sort of derivative via a pill(see marinol) when they realize all their lobbying doesn't work. Can't beat em, join em.

I've seen a whole lot of drug abuse in my time via pills covered by insurance. Either weed or vicodine I don't support it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2012)

jaja111 said:


> After just having gone through the pain in the ass of buying health insurance, I can definitively say the answer is no. No boob jobs either.
> 
> And.... a thousand bucks in equipment to grow? To grow one ounce a month? Why is that so much more expensive than the cost of growing, say.... squash?



Sounded expensive to me as well, but apparently a good LED grow light runs about $600, so that's the bulk of the expense.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 9, 2012)

You can grow good pot outdoors with the proper soil. The light setup is a one time fee plus utilities. I may or may not know someone that harvested 50+ pounds of cleaned nugs for under 1000 dollars period, mostly in soil and misc. They were started indoors of course but that equip was already paid for.

He provides for his people @ 120-150 oz generally, its strong and worth much much more. He's making plenty and the cost is driven down (way down). Thats how it works. 

Meanwhile the thug on the corner selling crystal/blow/oxys AND weed (his bread and butter) is slowly going out of business. Fuck him.

Legalized pot will have very little to do with big business and the fed imo. Its just too easy to go around. Really decriminalization on a federal level is all I want.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 9, 2012)

snoseek said:


> He provides for his people @ 120-150 oz generally, its strong and worth much much more. He's making plenty and the cost is driven down (way down). Thats how it works.
> 
> Meanwhile the thug on the corner selling crystal/blow/oxys AND weed (his bread and butter) is slowly going out of business. Fuck him.
> 
> Legalized pot will have very little to do with big business and the fed imo. Its just too easy to go around. Really decriminalization on a federal level is all I want.



Exactly why I so what it to be legal.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 10, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Sounded expensive to me as well, but apparently a good LED grow light runs about $600, so that's the bulk of the expense.


You don't need an expensive LED kit. You can get a nice indoors personal grow going with CFL's if you really want to.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 11, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


>





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

That is very positive , one question is they said that if they think your impaired while driving that they can do blood test, does anyone know how long THC stays in blood after digestion?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2012)

No need for words.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2012)

http://www.change.org/petitions/mr-president-follow-the-will-of-the-people-regarding-marijuana if your really for making it legal this is the way to go.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 15, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> That is very positive , one question is they said that if they think your impaired while driving that they can do blood test, does anyone know how long THC stays in blood after digestion?



Or you could just not drive while stoned.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Or you could just not drive while stoned.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Yes I agree that you should not drive after taking any drug, my question is that if you smoke one night and drive the next day and get pulled over and are given a blood test , if you smoke I think you still fail the test, but I'm not sure. I do know that THC stays in urine for up to 30 after use.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2012)

http://www.alternet.org/marijuana-d....1088550.H6d-Qt&rd=1&src=newsletter750221&t=5 Crime for youth drops as pot is being decriminzliztion by 20% in one year.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.newyork-defense-lawyer.com/blog/marijuana-arrests-not-felons/


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 30, 2012)

I tested positive for THC something like 4 months after the last time I smoked. It was a "borderline" positive. Still, insane.

I'm not allowed to smoke for another 10 months at which point Fascistchusetts is scheduled to stop riding my ass.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 30, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> I tested positive for THC something like 4 months after the last time I smoked. It was a "borderline" positive. Still, insane.
> 
> I'm not allowed to smoke for another 10 months at which point Fascistchusetts is scheduled to stop riding my ass.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Probably was a bad test, or if you drink lots of water they say your trying to cheat and make it positive, thc only stays in urine for 30 days for every day user, you use less so either test was wrong or they thought you were trying to cheat, either way just shows how stupid drug tests are.


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2012)

First weed dispensary opened NJ yesterday - Lottery number was 420... truth...

http://www.lotterypost.com/results/nj
http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/12/first_nj_medical_marijuana_dis.html


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm not pro-marijuana, but I am an opportunist. I'm thinking of buying my first penny-stock ever, "MJNA"

What does the future for pot look like?


----------



## andyzee (Dec 7, 2012)

dmc said:


> First weed dispensary opened NJ yesterday - Lottery number was 420... truth...
> 
> http://www.lotterypost.com/results/nj
> http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/12/first_nj_medical_marijuana_dis.html




Glaucoma's been acting up.


----------



## marcski (Dec 7, 2012)

dmc said:


> First weed dispensary opened NJ yesterday - Lottery number was 420... truth...
> 
> http://www.lotterypost.com/results/nj
> http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/12/first_nj_medical_marijuana_dis.html




That is really bizarre!


----------



## dmc (Dec 7, 2012)

marcski said:


> That is really bizarre!



Thats like when 911 came up on the anniversary of the WTC attacks...
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/WhosCounting/story?id=97845&page=1#.UMIfcpPjllo


----------



## legalskier (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

legalskier said:


>





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I love his comedy movies from the 80s were funny especially Catty Shack.:beer:


----------



## legalskier (Dec 12, 2012)

Former U.S. President Supports Marijuana Legalization, Former VP Thinks States Should Decide:

http://www.addictinginfo.org/2012/1...-former-vp-thinks-states-should-decide-video/


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2012)

legalskier said:


> Former U.S. President Supports Marijuana Legalization, Former VP Thinks States Should Decide:
> 
> http://www.addictinginfo.org/2012/1...-former-vp-thinks-states-should-decide-video/





Not much help after being in the office, DEA makes to much money for any current president to let it happen, even with all tax money the government could make( political so I stop now).


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2012)

http://www.naturalnews.com/038297_marijuana_decriminalization_Colorado_federal_government.html _Story on what Obama may do to show people that voted to make herb legal the full power he has.:x


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Not much help after being in the office, DEA makes to much money for any current president to let it happen, even with all tax money the government could make( political so I stop now).



Smh...


> On to VP support of the natural remedy: former Vice-President Al Gore apparently was once an “enthusiastic recreational user, smoking sometimes as often as three or four times a week,” according to several of his friends. One friend told a Gore biographer: *“We’d get stoned and talk about what we would do if we were president.”*


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2012)

RootDKJ said:


> Smh...



This is the first real laugh I've had since last week.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2012)

JimG. said:


> This is the first real laugh I've had since last week.
> 
> Thanks for posting that.





What does SMH mean?


----------



## JimG. (Dec 17, 2012)

Scotty said:


> What does SMH mean?



not sure...I was referring to the story of Al Gore smoking.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2012)

http://dailycurrant.com/2012/12/14/iran-plans-legalize-marijuana/ To become legal in Iran and not the US wow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 20, 2012)

Scotty said:


> http://dailycurrant.com/2012/12/14/iran-plans-legalize-marijuana/ To become legal in Iran and not the US wow.


They hate us for our freedoms...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2012)

dmc said:


> First weed dispensary opened NJ yesterday - Lottery number was 420... truth...
> 
> http://www.lotterypost.com/results/nj
> http://www.nj.com/politics/index.ssf/2012/12/first_nj_medical_marijuana_dis.html



http://www.drugpossessionlaws.com/m...-makes-first-purchase-in-nj-as-legal-patient/ First purchase.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 28, 2012)

Lol speaking of Al gore...How bout his son Al gore Jr. lol







Now there is a pothead lol


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.alternet.org/drugs/outra...1088550.NTSBIS&rd=1&src=newsletter770775&t=11 see how messed up this is.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.masscriminaldefense.com/dea-promises-crackdown-on-medical-marijuana-dispensaries/ Fed still going to bust legal shops in MA.:x:angry:


----------



## snoseek (Jan 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.masscriminaldefense.com/dea-promises-crackdown-on-medical-marijuana-dispensaries/ Fed still going to bust legal shops in MA.:x:angry:





I wouldn't get too fired up, that link is basically an ad for a law firm. They want their peice as usual


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 23, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> I'm having a safety meeting right now.
> 
> The argument about the 5 year old is moot.  People do way worse things to/around their kids.
> The unhealthy argument is moot.  We're the worlds biggest hypocrites.
> ...



Bump oh Mary, I need you and miss you Mary sweet Mary the sooner  your legally I leave the subject alone. Best depression medicine in the world.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/05/n...ijuana-arrest-policy.html?pagewanted=all&_r=0


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 16, 2013)

Last night, I had fun times and conservation with the help of MJ, my cousins will never understand. It is an amazing plant. I don't care about high, I care about fun, happiness, anxiety killer, anti depression, I for cancer, so much more please please this should not be what the US government says at all. Ask all people who use it for everything. Last post on it unless a need to reply.:beer::


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 18, 2013)

Kind of a humerous story...Obviously this past weekend being st pattys day a lot of people were having fun. I work late nights at a dennys lol (you can see where this is going lol). It was 1am and I went to check on the bathrooms. I walk in the mens room and theres these three guys burning this blunt smoking up the whole bathroom. I mean they were in the middle of that grape bad boy lol...So I says "come on guys not in here, people are smelling it, cant you go outside". One guy says, "dude, its freezing and windy out, cant we just finish this, come on take a hit we know you smoke". I told them I cant because I am working and personally im ok with it but because were in a public place thats not cool...LOl Then I scared them...I said "besides I dont want you to get busted, the sherrifs  come in here all the time to get coffee and use the bathroom.....they come in now...not good, particularly if they have "boxer" the k9 with em...then your fucked lol..

Ohh that thing was butted out quickly and they go to their table lol. Not ten minutes later in comes the riff to get some caffeine. If you could see the looks on these guys faces.Of course I know the cop, he asks how things are going, I say great! everyone is behaving. He gets his coffee and out he goes lol

My shifted ended about a half hour later. As I leave those guys are out front smoking cigs.. The one guy says "dude you called that right, thanks man" lol. I said no problem have a great night guys....

As I am walking to my car the guy says "hey hold up," comes up to me and hands me a nice budd and says " you have a great night too" lol

Just another night of fun lol


----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 2, 2013)

legalskier said:


>


I love Willy great picture.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/04/marijuana-legalization-poll-2013_n_3015813.html Yes finally the majority of people in this country say it should be legal. Hope this becomes reality soon. For me when I started this thread and for people who have seen me on it, it really is a great thing when I am happy and talking and having nice conservations and posts on here. The rest of time when I am sober I am kind of the oppisite. Their are ways to enjoy with out smoking it the only unhealthy part. I hate hearing that it leads to other drugs that is the person and not the plant. I am so happy that I have discovered this plant and will be so happy if we ever make it legal like it should be.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2013)

http://salsa3.salsalabs.com/o/51046/p/dia/action3/common/public/?action_KEY=9851 Lets sign this and make it legal.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 27, 2013)

http://gothamist.com/2013/04/26/medical_marijuana-hating_assemblyma_1.php


Hyprocrite....


----------



## ScottySkis (May 31, 2013)

http://www.experiencedcriminallawyers.com/federal-marijuana-excise-tax-bill-introduced/ Hope this works out 50 percent tax is really high.


----------



## twinplanx (May 31, 2013)

Scotty, without reading the article let me comment. Everything is about money "they" don't want "us" growing our own intoxicants. I 'm for 100% legalization. Let it grow!!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 31, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Scotty, without reading the article let me comment. Everything is about money "they" don't want "us" growing our own intoxicants. I 'm for 100% legalization. Let it grow!!



But  it is a plant. I am for taxing I know it will be high. But 50% tax is crazy I just grow my own when it is legal then pay that much.


----------



## snoseek (May 31, 2013)

Tax it similar to alcohol???

If the taxes are exorbitant then the black market will continue to thrive.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 1, 2013)

The reality that seems lost on so many people is that 99% of the time when the gets involved in things, you end up getting way less than you thought and it will cost way more than you expected!! 

If you want something, do it yourself!! Don't expect the government to do it for you with anything resembling what you want!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 1, 2013)

drjeff said:


> The reality that seems lost on so many people is that 99% of the time when the gets involved in things, you end up getting way less than you thought and it will cost way more than you expected!!
> 
> If you want something, do it yourself!! Don't expect the government to do it for you with anything resembling what you want!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


so your saying screw the law and do what you need to do? The problem with that is that the hammer of so called justice will crush you. The corporate gov't does not want usu  DIY types mucking up there  profits. Political rant over


----------



## Edd (Jun 1, 2013)

*The Starbucks of Pot*

This seems significant:
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_..._obama_should_let_big_business_marijuana.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.alternet.org/crazy-unfai....1088550.C8jium&rd=1&src=newsletter849201&t=5 See we have to be careful as it comes closer to full legalization most of the world does not not all the great benefits of this plant.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 7, 2013)

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_MARIJUANA_DECRIMINALIZATION_VERMONT?SITE=MYPSP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2013-06-07-07-19-00

*Vt. gov signs marijuana decriminalization bill    * 



 
US Video 


 
 
 

 
 
 
 
 

 
 
Latest News 

 
 
 
Buy AP Photo Reprints 










 
 
 

 
 
 
Multimedia 














      ESSEX JUNCTION, Vt.     (AP) -- Vermont has become the 17th state  to get rid of criminal penalties for the possession of small amounts of  marijuana.
 Gov. Peter Shumlin signed a measure into law Thursday.
 The  law replaces criminal penalties with civil fines similar to a traffic  ticket for possession of up to an ounce of marijuana or five grams of  hashish.
 The law also treats possession of  such amounts of marijuana by people under age 21 the same as underage  possession of alcohol, including referral to court diversion for a first  offense, potential civil penalties and/or license suspension, and  criminal penalties for a third violation.
 Previously,  possession of up to 2 ounces of marijuana was punishable by a six- to  24-month jail term. Vermont legalized the use of medical marijuana in  2004.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 13, 2013)

http://www.drugpossessionlaws.com/marijuana-prohibition-is-censoring-science/ See the truth need to be told.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 14, 2013)

Florida bans bongs.  One more reason why I think Florida is Hell.  Prince Scott of Florida must have no idea how easy it is to make your own bong.

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/06/06/scott-signs-bong-ban-into-law/


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 14, 2013)

Cannabis *prevents *brain damage?!?!  Imagine my surprise that this is the complete opposite of the propaganda the prohibitionists have been parroting for decades. :roll:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130530132531.htm


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> Florida bans bongs.  One more reason why I think Florida is Hell.  Prince Scott of Florida must have no idea how easy it is to make your own bong.
> 
> http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/06/06/scott-signs-bong-ban-into-law/



Not in Key West head shops everywhere.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 14, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Not in Key West head shops everywhere.


Contraband after July 1st.


----------



## dmc (Jun 14, 2013)

I really don't like Florida....


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2013)

dmc said:


> I really don't like Florida....



I don't either but I went to Key West it very much reminded me of West Greenwich Village of NYC, bars and lots of artists there very cool.


----------



## phin (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone into space dabs? Yes, they are real.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 14, 2013)

phin said:


> Anyone into space dabs? Yes, they are real.



Please explain more.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 15, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> Florida bans bongs.  One more reason why I think Florida is Hell.  Prince Scott of Florida must have no idea how easy it is to make your own bong.
> 
> http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/06/06/scott-signs-bong-ban-into-law/



Jesus christ you're joking right? In florida....the drugs flowing down there and they're gonna focus on banning bongs. Misguided and cleary moving backwards. How about they try reeling in their coke/meth/oxy/smack problems first?!


----------



## snoseek (Jun 15, 2013)

phin said:


> Anyone into space dabs? Yes, they are real.




Like BTO or earwax???
I brought some back in the spring but have since consumed it.
Honestly on an even semi regular basis its just too strong for me, i have no desire to get that stoned....maybe special occasions. I assume this is what you mean.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2013)

phin said:


> Anyone into space dabs? Yes, they are real.


Nah. I really don't like smoking.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 15, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Jesus christ you're joking right? In florida....the drugs flowing down there and they're gonna focus on banning bongs. Misguided and cleary moving backwards. How about they try reeling in their coke/meth/oxy/smack problems first?!


Moar gob'ment. Seriouslly, I don't joke about cannabis oppression. I agree that this is the last thing law enforcement needs to deal with.  The focus should be on violent crimes, then rights violations.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jun 17, 2013)

what a joke

florida=america's flaccid dong


----------



## Edd (Jun 17, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> what a joke
> 
> florida=america's flaccid dong



Could not agree more. Wish they'd secede.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 17, 2013)

Edd said:


> Could not agree more. Wish they'd secede.


I'd love to see one state actually stand up and try it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 17, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> I'd love to see one state actually stand up and try it.



Texas is always trying to leave.
I just read Facebook posting that is legal in Texas to shot a escort if the person doesn't have sexual relations with the client.


----------



## twinplanx (Jun 17, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Texas is always trying to leave.
> I just read Facebook posting that is legal in Texas to shot a escort if the person doesn't have sexual relations with the client.



Sounds legit...
Honestly I wish they would bounce. They're wacked out there. If they somehow were able to secede my bet is that it wouldn't be long till they were crying to get back on the federal teat.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 18, 2013)

Even if Texas seceded, I doubt they would legalize it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 7, 2013)

http://www.medicaljane.com/2013/01/...-illegal-and-classified-as-a-schedule-1-drug/

The true to story to why Cannabis became outlawed, and lots of lies and scared lots of people, time to legalize it again.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 15, 2013)

http://www.alternet.org/drugs/gover....1088550.mECmrK&rd=1&src=newsletter868788&t=7 The Mexico Government says only way to stop the killing on the border is to legalize the plant in the US.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 17, 2013)

Portland Maine residents will be voting on full legalization this voting cycle in November. Come on Portland people.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jul 17, 2013)

Know what's annoying about pot users in CO? Stoners going 35 mph on I-70!!! >O


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 17, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Know what's annoying about pot users in CO? Stoners going 35 mph on I-70!!! >O


That is not safe.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 23, 2013)

Congratulations New Hampshire!

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...rijuana-use/9OA0Gt5B1n2S28wkfrheqK/story.html




> NH 19th state allowing medical marijuana use
> 
> CONCORD, N.H. (AP) — Gov. Maggie Hassan has signed a law making New Hampshire the 19th state to allow seriously ill residents to use marijuana to treat their illnesses.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 23, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> Congratulations New Hampshire!
> 
> http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...rijuana-use/9OA0Gt5B1n2S28wkfrheqK/story.html



Sweet I could be very happy their and ski Cannon and have easy access to Vermont.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 25, 2013)

> Feds raid medical marijuana dispensaries in Washington state — where possession is legal
> 
> Video | News | Weather | Sports
> Wed Jul 24 16:39:50 PDT 2013
> ...



http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...shington-state-where-possession-is-legal?lite


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 25, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...shington-state-where-possession-is-legal?lite



I guess they don't care about patients, Obama administration has put more people in jail for legal Cannabis in 4 years then Bush did in 8 years.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2013)

http://www.change.org/petitions/uni...trictions-against-the-plant-cannabis-sativa-2 People who really want it to be come legal should think about singing this please, and once it is legal Scotty will not have to post in this thread any more, lol.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.medicaljane.com/2013/01/...-illegal-and-classified-as-a-schedule-1-drug/
> 
> The true to story to why Cannabis became outlawed, and lots of lies and scared lots of people, time to legalize it again.



Wrong on this count " As we all know, you cannot patent a plant or the naturally occurring compounds in the plant. For this reason, major pharmaceutical companies realized there was no money to be made, and were not interested in producing the plant. "

A pharmacuetical company just got a patent on mary jane as a cure for cancer, ofcourse the only reason for the patent is so that it doesn't make it to market.  

http://tokesignals.com/worth-repeating-its-official-cannabinoids-kill-all-types-of-cancer-2/


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 3, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Wrong on this count " As we all know, you cannot patent a plant or the naturally occurring compounds in the plant. For this reason, major pharmaceutical companies realized there was no money to be made, and were not interested in producing the plant. "
> 
> A pharmacuetical company just got a patent on mary jane as a cure for cancer, ofcourse the only reason for the patent is so that it doesn't make it to market.
> 
> http://tokesignals.com/worth-repeating-its-official-cannabinoids-kill-all-types-of-cancer-2/



See it is a miracle plant, no reason for it to be illegal.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> See it is a miracle plant, no reason for it to be illegal.



Very good reason, you can grow it yourself and not be dependent on pharmacutical companies


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 3, 2013)

andyzee said:


> Very good reason, you can grow it yourself and not be dependent on pharmacutical companies



It can be sold and taxed in retail stores, I like idea of growing, I don't because or ridiculous laws aginst it are many years in jail.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> It can be sold and taxed in retail stores, I like idea of growing, I don't because or ridiculous laws aginst it are many years in jail.



not the same as a pharmecutical getting, 1,2,3, or more hundred a month for their worthless meds.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 3, 2013)

andyzee said:


> not the same as a pharmecutical getting, 1,2,3, or more hundred a month for their worthless meds.



Up that medicines don't work, truth be told I been on 4 different types of meds and only thing that worked for me was and is MJ, so dumb out they out outlawed years ago by scaring the public with lies and lies.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 4, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Up that medicines don't work, truth be told I been on 4 different types of meds and only thing that worked for me was and is MJ, so dumb out they out outlawed years ago by scaring the public with lies and lies.



Yes, it's a big scan, bit it it what it it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 4, 2013)

https://eventviva.com/event/183700401798701 In Albany next Sat. Aug 10 at 3pm, for all who want legal MJ in NY state.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 7, 2013)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/07/health/charlotte-child-medical-marijuana/index.html?hpt=he_c1

First I've heard of a story like this one.  Really makes you wonder 20-30 years down the line when we've got decades of serious study under our belts what the actual chemical reactions are between THC and various body processes that can cause such great benefits for many patients.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 8, 2013)

Everyone should read this.

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/08/health/gupta-changed-mind-marijuana/index.html



> Why I changed my mind on weed
> By Dr. Sanjay Gupta, CNN Chief Medical Correspondent
> 
> 
> ...



It's great that he's spreading the truth.  Hopefully this wakes some people up.  However, he fails to draw the bigger conclusions.

1.  It is the US Government that has been "terribly and systematically" misleading us.a) Why are they misleading us about cannabis?​2.  What else is the US Government misleading us about?


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 8, 2013)

and how was a 'doctor' misled?  doesn't he know how to read?


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 8, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> and how was a 'doctor' misled?  doesn't he know how to read?



At least he is pro now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 8, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> Everyone should read this.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/08/health/gupta-changed-mind-marijuana/index.html
> 
> ...



Drugs come from countries we invade is a huge thing the government don't talk about. And DEA and all the money they make with pot arrests is crazy , just end the war on drugs the police will never win because people want to be high at least non harmful plant that is less hurtful then alcohol if you vaporizer it, and this plant is a miracle of mother Earth.

Plus when it finally is fully legal for everyone or at least adults, and children if needed for medical purposes especially non ThC part of Cannabis that cures all sort of horrible dieses, then Scotty will not have to post in the legalize thread any more.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2013)

http://www.bethelwoodscenter.org/bwevents/eventdetail.aspx?id=386 Cheech and Chong at Bethel Woods Art Center 10miles from Monticlello NY home of were Woodstock music Fes took place, The legalize tour Aug. 15 Thur.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 9, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> and how was a 'doctor' misled?  doesn't he know how to read?



Agreed...think we can add the good MD in with the AMA...
Nice addition andyzee.   Boy...the music director's career must've really _taken off  _with Reefer Madness on his resume.....lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2013)

We see what happens today with guy in charge of Sentence guide lines for minority drug sentences, I wait and see how this really goes.


----------



## Cannonball (Aug 13, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> Everyone should read this.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/08/health/gupta-changed-mind-marijuana/index.html



This is the type of thing that will eventually move us to legalization.



Scotty said:


> http://www.bethelwoodscenter.org/bwevents/eventdetail.aspx?id=386 Cheech and Chong at Bethel Woods Art Center 10miles from Monticlello NY home of were Woodstock music Fes took place, The legalize tour Aug. 15 Thur.



This is the type of thing that will make it take longer than necessary.


----------



## Edd (Aug 13, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> This is the type of thing that will eventually move us to legalization.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of thing that will make it take longer than necessary.



Yeah this is an excellent observation.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> This is the type of thing that will eventually move us to legalization.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the type of thing that will make it take longer than necessary.



Maybe it will but it only 30 miles from were I live, so I will be going.


----------



## dmc (Aug 14, 2013)

http://comptroller.nyc.gov/press/2013_releases/pr13-08-155.shtm



> NEW YORK, N.Y. — City Comptroller John C. Liu today proposed regulating and taxing the sale of marijuana for personal use by adults in New York City. In a report released today, the Comptroller’s office argued that the change would curb the significant social damage caused by prohibiting the substance and generate more than $400 million annually for higher education.
> 
> “New York City’s misguided war on marijuana has failed, and its enforcement has damaged far too many lives, especially in minority communities,” said Comptroller Liu. “It’s time for us to implement a responsible alternative. Regulating marijuana would keep thousands of New Yorkers out of the criminal justice system, offer relief to those suffering from a wide range of painful medical conditions, and make our streets safer by sapping the dangerous underground market that targets our children. As if that weren't enough, it would also boost our bottom line.”
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2013)

dmc said:


> http://comptroller.nyc.gov/press/2013_releases/pr13-08-155.shtm



I like what he saying here, but am bit skeptical because he saying it now as he is running for mayor, hopefully he doesn't change his mind on the subject if he is elected.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

http://tokesignals.com/feds-approve-state-marijuana-legalization-doj-will-allow-co-wa-to-go-forward/ So dept. of justice said today they will allow states that have legalize it, and not arrest citizens of these states, hope this is a true statement.


----------



## dmc (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll be in Denver the next couple of days investigating all this..
I'll report back on what i find..


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'll be in Denver the next couple of days investigating all this..
> I'll report back on what i find..



Have fun, I be waiting for a report.


----------



## Kerovick (Aug 29, 2013)

I'll be waiting Scotty's report of your report.


----------



## bigbog (Aug 29, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'll be in Denver the next couple of days investigating all this..
> I'll report back on what i find..



Nice ! (ski country...)


----------



## snoseek (Aug 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://tokesignals.com/feds-approve-state-marijuana-legalization-doj-will-allow-co-wa-to-go-forward/ So dept. of justice said today they will allow states that have legalize it, and not arrest citizens of these states, hope this is a true statement.


This is actually kind of a big deal IMO. This ought to make lots of politicians a little less nervous about decriminalization or even full legalization.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 29, 2013)

Oh and yes a full report DMC, have a kind trip. I'll be traveling through soon. Can't wait to get back to the land of plenty!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 30, 2013)

snoseek said:


> This is actually kind of a big deal IMO. This ought to make lots of politicians a little less nervous about decriminalization or even full legalization.



If the Fed is for for real and going to stop closing down full legal shops in states were it is legal, and hopefully DEA puts stop on arresting people for using a cannabis then this could be huge. +420 :beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://tokesignals.com/feds-approve-state-marijuana-legalization-doj-will-allow-co-wa-to-go-forward/ So dept. of justice said today they will allow states that have legalize it, and not arrest citizens of these states, hope this is a true statement.



This Justice Dept has a bad habit of saying one thing, and then doing the exact opposite.  

Fool me once...


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 30, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> This Justice Dept has a bad habit of saying one thing, and then doing the exact opposite.
> 
> Fool me once...



yup...issued almost the exact same memo regarding medical MJ, then went and doubled down on the previous administration's raid numbers

cautiously optimistic


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Aug 30, 2013)

drjeff said:


> For those in favor, would you want to do it infront of say your 5yr old kid? (And then try and explain to them that smoking ANYTHING isn't healthy??
> 
> If the answer is "no" then why bother in the 1st place??



You don't have to smoke to gain benefits, medical or recreational. THC can be extracted and ingested without the negative health side effects.



Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2013)

Hope is kindled. 

http://benswann.com/breaking-did-the-federal-government-just-legalize-marijuana/




> As states continue to nullify federal laws against marijuana and hemp, the federal government has been faced with an important question. It’s been more than 75 years, and marijuana and hemp  still remain illegal. Never mind the total lack of reasoning  behind the federal government’s ban. Is it time to end the law?
> 
> Less than 24 hours ago, it all came crashing down. According to the Associated Press, the justice department said that states can allow citizens to use the drug, license people to grow it and allow them to purchase it in stores. As long as the drug is kept away from the black market, children and federal property– It’s a go!
> 
> ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2013)

http://tenthamendmentcenter.com/2013/08/30/nullification-win-holder-doj-back-down/#more-22586



> Nullification Win! Holder, DOJ Back Down
> 
> Nullification works.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 31, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> http://tenthamendmentcenter.com/2013/08/30/nullification-win-holder-doj-back-down/#more-22586



Were getting their, slow yes. cannabis is a miracle plant. Most people who use it for medical reasons don't get want to be high. Which is possible with strains with no thc and it really is great for people with seizures it totally stops it. It also is such a great antidepressants and people who have cancer can use this instead of prescription addiction pills that are now officially killing more people then heroin and cocaine combined. I can't believe it has been illegal for last 75 years because of lies from our government so they could have their departments paid for and lying the public making this miracle herb into a big lie. People think of people who use it as hippies but I know so many different classes of people who use it and don't talk about because of it shaming , finally seeing the light.


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 31, 2013)

Cops freak out over Holder/DOJ cannabis memo.  Be sure to ignore the bolded section as to why they fight "we the people" so violently. 

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/30/police-eric-holder-marijuana-_n_3846518.html



> Police Groups Furiously Protest Eric Holder's Marijuana Policy Announcement
> 
> WASHINGTON -- A broad coalition of law enforcement officers who have spent the past three decades waging an increasingly militarized drug war that has failed to reduce drug use doesn't want to give up the fight.
> 
> ...



This is how you know you are winning.  When the agents of The State, resort to emotion and avoid facts to justify their jobs.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2013)

> _"The decision will undoubtedly have grave unintended consequences, including a reversal of the declining crime rates that we as law enforcement practitioners have spent more than a decade maintaining," the officers write._


_

interesting logic.  eliminate a crime and suggest that crime rates will go up_


----------



## dmc (Sep 2, 2013)

I can report back that Colorado is fine...  
It's spreading out to the masses at the Phish concerts for sure.    Which were really great btw... 

By the time I fly out there for riding it will be legal for tourists to purchase.
The New Amsterdam with KILLER snowboarding and skiing..


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 2, 2013)

Year in half ago I started this thread and for first time I feel positive about possibly if full legalization of this miracle plant maybe soon, I mean it should have never been illegal in the first place.:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2013)

dmc said:


> I can report back that Colorado is fine...
> It's spreading out to the masses at the Phish concerts for sure.    Which were really great btw...
> 
> By the time I fly out there for riding it will be legal for tourists to purchase.
> The New Amsterdam with KILLER snowboarding and skiing..



Glad you had fun out their DMC, I might have to drive from SLC to one of these shops next time I get out west.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2013)

http://www.drugpossessionlaws.com/marijuana-prohibition-is-censoring-science/ Great article on researches who want to be able to study this herb more.


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Glad you had fun out their DMC, I might have to drive from SLC to one of these shops next time I get out west.



Or just hit Colorado... they actually have great skiing there....   I actually prefer CO to UT myself...


You want to show how legalization is positive?  
Spend $ in places that allow it...


----------



## JimG. (Sep 3, 2013)

dmc said:


> Or just hit Colorado... they actually have great skiing there....   I actually prefer CO to UT myself...
> 
> 
> You want to show how legalization is positive?
> Spend $ in places that allow it...


      Yes, vote with your $$.


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2013)

Cool thing that people have there are vape pens - loaded with "wax" or "oil"...  

You can barely smell it and it's really potent... So I've been told..
They sold them on the "lot" before the Phish show..


----------



## Edd (Sep 3, 2013)

Sounds like Sophie's Choice for Scotty!  Legal weed in CO or OMG, just the bestest, deepest, dry Utah pow!  Pop quiz hotshot!  What do you do?  What do you do....


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2013)

Edd said:


> Sounds like Sophie's Choice for Scotty!  Legal weed in CO or OMG, just the bestest, deepest, dry Utah pow!  Pop quiz hotshot!  What do you do?  What do you do....



Well since my but is ass broke, go to Utah and ski cheaply, with cheap hotels and powder, and drive to Colorado ski one day there and drive stop at MJ shop. I love the idea of the portable Vap DMC and I never done the oil yet. I hear Utah is looking for medical Cannabis I saw article today so maybe it be legal their and everywhere soon so we can close the thread.


----------



## Edd (Sep 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Well since my but is ass broke, go to Utah and ski cheaply, with cheap hotels and powder, and drive to Colorado ski one day there and drive stop at MJ shop. I love the idea of the portable Vap DMC and I never done the oil yet. I hear Utah is looking for medical Cannabis I saw article today so maybe it be legal their and everywhere soon so we can close the thread.



Utah can barely come to grips with booze so don't hold your breath on legal weed. There's gotta be some cheap deals in CO for skiing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2013)

Edd said:


> Utah can barely come to grips with booze so don't hold your breath on legal weed. There's gotta be some cheap deals in CO for skiing.



Skiing cheap or around same price as Utah, hotel with kitchen for 10 days like less then 400, plus bus is included in 4 mountain of skiing when but superpass, and everything so close don't need shuttle on Utah mass transit gets you everywhere.

From what I hear they be ok with medical Cannabis because it is herb and their church likes herbs, alcohol not so much but getting better I just go to state liquor store when there years ago. Last time I went to Colorado Vail and Steamboat it never snowed, ( Steamboat 1 day but was wet cement, my fault for going first week of March. SLc resorts went for 10 days and snowed 3 feet everyday except one , and so I gone to SLC since and always had snow and or great conditions.


----------



## Edd (Sep 3, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Skiing cheap or around same price as Utah, hotel with kitchen for 10 days like less then 400, plus bus is included in 4 mountain of skiing when but superpass, and everything so close don't need shuttle on Utah mass transit gets you everywhere.
> 
> From what I hear they be ok with medical Cannabis because it is herb and their church likes herbs, alcohol not so much but getting better I just go to state liquor store when there years ago. Last time I went to Colorado Vail and Steamboat it never snowed, ( Steamboat 1 day but was wet cement, my fault for going first week of March. SLc resorts went for 10 days and snowed 3 feet everyday except one , and so I gone to SLC since and always had snow and or great conditions.



So, to sum up, Mormons are reasonable, and skiing conditions in CO are crappy!  Got it!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2013)

Edd said:


> So, to sum up, Mormons are reasonable, and skiing conditions in CO are crappy!  Got it!



Not crappy conditions, I picked wrong time to go to lower elevation MTN like Steamboat, I hear they get plenty of great powder from late December through most of February March is a gamble. Vail was epic and Sunny and big ,just I wanted snow , and with my luck found it in SLc. Mormons are annoying yes but conserding I paid half of what I paid for 10 days in SLC compared to 7 days at Steamboat you understand my reasons.


----------



## dmc (Sep 3, 2013)

I have about a dozen friends scattered all over CO ski country.   Choice is easy for me. 

Plus I enjoy CO over Utah.   I like the vibe. It's chill.   Not as "type A". IMHO.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 3, 2013)

DMC, I like the vibe and people of Colorado but I found chill people at Snowbird/ Alta to. They party their to. I am sure that if I had more money I would go back to ski CO. especially thinking Breck. and Copper, Aspen( home of late great Hunter Thompson), Loveland, and few other, money is major factor for me and vacation and will be unless I win the lotto.


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2013)

Why is CO so expensive?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2013)

Because I don't have friends home to stay at in Colorado. When I stayed at Steamboat at Super 8 it was 100 a night. I not saying I wouldn't love to go back but when I have to borrow money to go on Vacation Utah is less then 50% of that in hotel costs. Then got to take shuttle bus or rent vehicle in CO. In SLC just take the train from airport to the Midvalle and bus picks you up in front if Motel 6 with studio. Maybe if we do an A zone west trip to CO. This winter I be able to go because hotel will be cheap , I do love everything else about Colorado and town of Steamboat Springs is a cool vibes all over


----------



## dmc (Sep 4, 2013)

Haven't been to Steamboat.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 4, 2013)

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/State-sets-max-of-334-marijuana-stores-222383851.html



> SPOKANE, Wash. (AP) - There would be a maximum of 334 locations that sell recreational marijuana in Washington under rules proposed Wednesday by the state Liquor Control Board.
> 
> The board also set a production cap of *40 metric tons of marijuana per year*, and limited the number of licenses individual entities could hold.
> 
> ...more at link



I don't think it's going to be enough.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 5, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/State-sets-max-of-334-marijuana-stores-222383851.html
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's going to be enough.



let's break this baby down:
-80,000 lbs=1.28MIL ounces

let's estimate conservatively that there are a million users in WA...that barely an ounce each per year

no way is that going to be enough and will ensure the black market continues to thrive...dumb


----------



## dmc (Sep 5, 2013)

Yes but people are allowed to grow their own as well.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 5, 2013)

Washington State has a population of about 7 million people.  

You people really think 1 in 7 people in the state go through an ounce of herb a year?  I have fairly "heady" friends.  Some are daily users and go through an ounce a month.  I would say such people are on the extreme high end of the user scale; maybe 1 in 100 people go through that amount.  Most casual smokers I know, probably go through less than half ounce a year and that's the majority of people I know who don't use for medicinal purposes.  They'll light up at shows and that's about it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 5, 2013)

When I smoked everyday I would go through a quarter oz. In a week so an oz. A month sounds correct.


If you vaporizer or cook it or use for medicine I am sure people might go through more then an once in couple weeks. 

For me drinking is not comparable at all to Cannabis.

The plant makes my depression and anxiety go away, makes what ever I am doing fun, and have great conservations with people, and yes you get slightly high to.

Alcohol I get a buzz can nit drive a car and does nothing for my anxiety, depression or still makes me a bad conservations. 
Just a few reasons that this miracle plant should be fully legally like it was for thousands of years all over the planet.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Washington State has a population of about 7 million people.
> 
> You people really think 1 in 7 people in the state go through an ounce of herb a year?  I have fairly "heady" friends.  Some are daily users and go through an ounce a month.  I would say such people are on the extreme high end of the user scale; maybe 1 in 100 people go through that amount.  Most casual smokers I know, probably go through less than half ounce a year and that's the majority of people I know who don't use for medicinal purposes.  They'll light up at shows and that's about it.



no idea what the average usage rate is, but if you compare to alcohol...most people who drink have a couple drinks per week maybe?  so let's say a couple hits per week...that may make that ounce last a year...i still think they are underestimating the demand side.  when i was a daily user i went through an ounce every other month easy, which roughly equated to a 10-20 decent sized bong rips per week


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2013)

Drinkers drink about 4 in a night to get a Buzz in ny experience on weekends. People who I live with who drink every night drink at least 6 drinks a night, I hope my friend who drinks this much slows down before he kills off his liver.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 6, 2013)

Starting this coming  Monday, Sept. 9th,  Vermonters will not be arrested for possessing less than an ounce of marijuana.

The  decriminalization law, signed by Vermont Gov. Peter Shumlin (D) last  month, will remove criminal penalties on small amounts of cannabis and  replace them with civil fines.

According to the new measure,  first-time offenders will not get more than a $200 fine for possession.  The fine will increase for repeat offenders -- $300 for a second offense  and $500 for every offense thereafter -- but, under the law, marijuana  possession will no longer result in the creation of a criminal record.

Possession  of more than an ounce of marijuana remains a criminal offense, and  state law still forbids the cultivation of cannabis plants.

“This  is a much-needed step forward toward a more sensible marijuana policy,”  said Matt Simon, legislative analyst for the Marijuana Policy Project.  “Nobody should be subjected to life-altering criminal penalties simply  for possessing a substance that is objectively less harmful than  alcohol.”

Vermont legalized medical marijuana in 2004, and now  joins 14 other states that have adopted decriminalization laws for  non-medical cannabis. In 2012, voters in two additional states,  Washington and Colorado, approved ballot measures to tax and legalize  marijuana for recreational use among those 21 years old and above.


----------



## dmc (Sep 6, 2013)

Phish the other night in Denver...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2013)

dmc said:


> Phish the other night in Denver...



That is very cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 7, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> no idea what the average usage rate is, but if you compare to alcohol...most people who drink have a couple drinks per week maybe?  so let's say a couple hits per week...that may make that ounce last a year...i still think they are underestimating the demand side.  when i was a daily user i went through an ounce every other month easy, which roughly equated to a 10-20 decent sized bong rips per week



Yes you decided to do that much but should your government tell you how much your allowed to do. They can make suggestions sure but should not put limit on it, if they do the black market will never go away.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 7, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Yes you decided to do that much but should your government tell you how much your allowed to do. They can make suggestions sure but should not put limit on it, if they do the black market will never go away.


 Stop, You're making too much sense! Agree, the black market will continue with too much tax or unreasonable regulation.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2013)

Boston MJ freedom weekend celebrate anyone from here going? http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/blog/2013/05/17/legalize-marijuana-massachusetts-rally/


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats on response #420^ Scotty ;-)


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 9, 2013)

twinplanx said:


> Congrats on response #420^ Scotty ;-)



Perfect timing I didn't even see that.:beer:
Hopefully soon posting here will end when it is 100 fully legal for adults to do.


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 9, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Perfect timing I didn't even see that.:beer:
> Hopefully soon posting here will end when it is 100 fully legal for adults to do.



I had to refrain from posting here on Sunday. 
The way the app works on my phone, it numbers the responses to the OP. Since I've been following this thread I just click "last post" I wanted to post something referring to the post count, but decided to let someone else have that honor. Cheers Scotty ;-)


----------



## snoseek (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/06/john-mccain-marijuana-legalization_n_3879907.html Even the right is slowly coming around, I bet this is a big topic in the next election campaigns.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey Scotty I dunno if you heard but Colorado legalized weed here


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 11, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Hey Scotty I dunno if you heard but Colorado legalized weed here



Yes Washington state to just need Feds to legalize and 48 more states to go.

I migth have to take a trip to your state though on vacation out West if that ever happens.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2013)

Bad news Scotty http://www.summitdaily.com/news/8092409-113/downtown-retail-marijuana-council Breck bans dispensaries downtown (for medicinal or recreational purposes)


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 12, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bad news Scotty http://www.summitdaily.com/news/8092409-113/downtown-retail-marijuana-council Breck bans dispensaries downtown (for medicinal or recreational purposes)



That is why it needs full legalization, but US government , then all the states and they will make money from taxes a win for everyone. Steamboat and Aspen I have a feeling will allow the shops.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Sep 13, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bad news Scotty http://www.summitdaily.com/news/8092409-113/downtown-retail-marijuana-council Breck bans dispensaries downtown (for medicinal or recreational purposes)



this is a bizarre turn...weren't they one of the first towns to 'legalize', even before last year's state-wide vote?  are they going to ban bars and stores that sell liquor too?


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2013)

http://norml.org/news/2013/09/16/he...on-before-millions-with-a-norml-super-bowl-ad  lets all support this, a superbowl add to legalize it.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 27, 2013)

http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/...ceives-20-yearsforhalfanounceofmarijuana.html   WTF is wrong with the south?


----------



## Edd (Sep 27, 2013)

snoseek said:


> http://america.aljazeera.com/watch/...ceives-20-yearsforhalfanounceofmarijuana.html WTF is wrong with the south?



Whoa, that's mind-blowing!  Especially in a state that houses a party place like NOLA.

You mention the south which makes me think of a Twitter recommendation for those that care.  Follow Florida Man.  All he does is tweet headlines from recent news articles about the escapades of some ding-dong from Florida.

An example from yesterday: "Florida Man Tries to Tuck Gun in Waistband While Smoking Pot in McDonalds Parking Lot, Shoots Himself in the Stomach."

Then he provides a link to the article.  Kills me.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 27, 2013)

Edd said:


> Whoa, that's mind-blowing!  Especially in a state that houses a party place like NOLA.
> 
> You mention the south which makes me think of a Twitter recommendation for those that care.  Follow Florida Man.  All he does is tweet headlines from recent news articles about the escapades of some ding-dong from Florida.
> 
> ...


I don't have a twitter account but goddamn do I now have a reason to go to twitter. Drugs, nudity and weapons seem to be a hot trend down there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2013)

Edd said:


> Whoa, that's mind-blowing!  Especially in a state that houses a party place like NOLA.



Seriously

When I was in NOLA, I couldn't walk 100 feet after ten at night on Bourbon Street without someone offering to sell me some kind of drug.  It was more brazen than Amsterdam.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 28, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Seriously
> 
> When I was in NOLA, I couldn't walk 100 feet after ten at night on Bourbon Street without someone offering to sell me some kind of drug.  It was more brazen than Amsterdam.



I need to go to go to this city, Key west is cool like this to, the only city in Florida that I like.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 20, 2013)

*Bad News, Scotty*

http://arapahoebasin.blogspot.com/2013/10/marijuana.html

[h=2]Saturday, October 19, 2013[/h]                           [h=3]Marijuana[/h]   
  For good or bad, Colorado is notorious for the passing of Amendment 64  legalizing limited marijuana usage. I recently saw John Stewart and Bill  O'Reilly making fun of Coloradans on The Daily Show. A very important  piece of the new law clearly states that marijuana usage in public is  still illegal.  A-Basin is a public place and you cannot smoke marijuana  here.

Already I have kicked several people out of here and taken their ski  passes for smoking in public. Those passes will be gone for a very long  time. We will not hesitate to call the cops on this issue.

Marijuana smokers, please use your heads on this.  You cannot smoke marijuana in public while at A-Basin.http://www.onthesnow.com/news/a/582...-in-colorado---washington-affect-ski-resorts-


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 21, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> http://arapahoebasin.blogspot.com/2013/10/marijuana.html
> 
> [h=2]Saturday, October 19, 2013[/h]                           [h=3]Marijuana[/h]
> For good or bad, Colorado is notorious for the passing of Amendment 64  legalizing limited marijuana usage. I recently saw John Stewart and Bill  O'Reilly making fun of Coloradans on The Daily Show. A very important  piece of the new law clearly states that marijuana usage in public is  still illegal.  A-Basin is a public place and you cannot smoke marijuana  here.
> ...



That is why we need our politicians to fully legalized it federally, people will always use especially when enjoying winter fun just be carefully and think before you enjoy the plant in front of the wrong person or people.

Also you can buy in a food product before you get on the hill and you never need to light up on the mountain.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 22, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> http://arapahoebasin.blogspot.com/2013/10/marijuana.html
> 
> *Saturday, October 19, 2013*
> 
> ...


I smoke in the woods, away from people and wish more people would BUT...Ever see the parking lot there in the spring? It's a complete drunken shitshow, not exactly legal and definitely left unchecked by both the mountain and seemingly local law enforcement. Drunk people are generally much more visable and obnoxious, so to me that squashes the "think of the poor children" argument. It's their mountain and they can do as they wish of course but this seems quite hypocritical.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 23, 2013)

Scotty said:


> That is why we need our politicians to fully legalized it federally, people will always use especially when enjoying winter fun just be carefully and think before you enjoy the plant in front of the wrong person or people.
> 
> Also you can buy in a food product before you get on the hill and you never need to light up on the mountain.


Screw the fedcoats.  What we need is more 10-15 states to stand up to the federal tyranny over cannabis and pass decriminalization laws.  Soon enough they will be out of the cannabis protection/prohibition game.

A-basin's "policy" is flawed, as one can just as easily ingest or vaporize cannabis with out ever "smoking it".


----------



## bobbutts (Oct 23, 2013)

If they also stopped selling alcohol and pulled passes for people drinking, this policy would make sense.
People who encourage and profit from binge drinking and deamonize marijuana are scum.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 23, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I smoke in the woods, away from people and wish more people would BUT...Ever see the parking lot there in the spring? It's a complete drunken shitshow, not exactly legal and definitely left unchecked by both the mountain and seemingly local law enforcement. Drunk people are generally much more visable and obnoxious, so to me that squashes the "think of the poor children" argument. It's their mountain and they can do as they wish of course but this seems quite hypocritical.



this^

i also never understood how it's ok to have alcohol at a childrens' birthday party, but god forbid someone enjoyed some cannabis


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 23, 2013)

Here's his rebuttal

http://arapahoebasin.blogspot.com/2013/10/controversial.html

Well that last post certainly generated some conversation. As I wrote it  I knew it would be controversial.  The new law is creating changes and  adjustments.  The wide breadth of all our comments shows what a  complicated issue this is in our culture. While there were people  supportive of my comments, others were deeply offended. A couple of  people asked me to do things that are anatomically impossible.  I think  the debate is rich and we are all better for it.  Between this blog and  Facebook, hundreds of people weighed in.  Those comments certainly  triggered many thoughts with me.  Here are just a few.

Regarding the guys who lost their passes, my comments were a bit heavy.  *When I came upon them they were smoking a joint at the top of the lift  with a bunch of kids nearby. I think most people would agree with me  that they needed to go away for a while.*

I sincerely apologize to anyone I offended.  That was not my intention.  Many people read things into my comments that were not there.  If I  could rewrite my post, it would simply read, "Colorado's new law  legalizes limited marijuana use. Consumption in public is not allowed.  A-Basin is a public place."

That said, I am confident we can keep the vibe and the culture of  A-Basin alive.  I hope we can all enjoy this great place realizing the  new law does not allow people to smoke pot in the lift lines, on the  deck, in the restaurant, and other public places. I hope all of you will  keep skiing and riding at The Basin.

I'm not really for marijuana, and not really against it either. But I have an issue with his argument that I made bold and underlined. My question for him is, if he caught that group drinking instead of smoking, would they have received the same punishment? Whether or not you agree the law is moot, it IS the law, and I think they should've been treated the same way they would be for having an open container. Maybe they would've received the same punishment, I don't know


----------



## JimG. (Oct 24, 2013)

I think it's great that the conversation has been so open and it is becoming more frequent.

I have always wondered about the issues raised here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Trekchick (Oct 26, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> http://arapahoebasin.blogspot.com/2013/10/marijuana.html
> 
> *Saturday, October 19, 2013*
> 
> ...


There is a follow up article in the SummitDaily
http://www.summitdaily.com/news/8631649-113/marijuana-ski-basin-law


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't usually post in this thread (lol) but had to put this here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> I don't usually post in this thread (lol) but had to put this here.
> 
> View attachment 9423


It a picture see this plant is a miracle that cures lots or pain, also cures depression among millions of other great things, happiness, laughter better living, better sex, why is illegal is so stupid and it needs to legal.


----------



## Tin (Oct 28, 2013)

As someone living with mod/severe Crohns, it has made life so much better. Last year just prior to ski season I went into my first horrible flare that put me in the hospital for a few days. I started at 2-4 Vicodin a day just to eat and go to work in July, by October I was at 10-12 per day. I would have to take two prior to eating and then a few throughout the day to work and go to school. I really thought a lot of the research and published stuff on medical marijuana was agenda related and biased until I tried it, proved me wrong to say the least. I made the switch and never looked back at Opioids. My MRI scans have been much clearer with little to no inflammation/scar tissue build up and I'm on less medication now than ever before. Truly a miracle drug in my book. Completely off Cipro/Flagyl and only touch Humira every other month instead of biweekly, so my immune system is more intact and I'm not laid up much during flu/cold season months.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 28, 2013)

Scotty, isn't it about time for a new avatar? Nudge, nudge, wink, wink. 

Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 28, 2013)

Glad to hear your treatment is going so well Tin.  In my 14 months interning in a Radiology department, I've had numerous Crohns patients and you have to go through is not easy.  Best of luck!

It amazes me that doctors willing prescribe opiates at all for so many conditions; especially something like Crohns.  14K people overdose and die from prescription opiates each year in the US.  I don't believe there's been a recorded overdose death from cannabis ever recorded.  I'm guessing there probably hasn't been many if any deaths due to allergic reaction to cannabis either.

You would think doctors would turn to it in every possible scenario they could that might offer someone palliative care.  The safety of its use alone should drive that.

Yet, Big Pharma still wants to get people hooked on their synthetic and deadly drugs.  Makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Tin (Oct 28, 2013)

How quickly tolerance builds with opiates is what is scary. I can completely see how someone can get hooked. In two months I went from taking half of a Vicodin to two prior to meals for the same effect. The other issue is having to taper off because if not you'll be up all night, nauseous, itchy, etc. (as I learned the hard way).


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 28, 2013)

the problem with vicodin is the obscene amount of tylenol your system has to deal with, especially once you build that tolerance to the opiate...that crap will shut your liver right down


----------



## Tin (Oct 29, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> the problem with vicodin is the obscene amount of tylenol your system has to deal with, especially once you build that tolerance to the opiate...that crap will shut your liver right down



Oh yes, I was sure to take plenty of Milk Thistle while taking it. The liver's ability to regenerate is a wonderful thing as well.

One thing I've learned in my work experience in terms of patient-doctor relationships is demographics, SES, and education has a lot to do with what (most) doctors prescribe. If the individual is Caucasian, educated, middle class, no prior possession/substance charges and lacking a prior abuse/dependence Axis diagnosis it is an essential free for all. Clients I have fitting this category get whatever they want in terms of pain killers and anxiety PRNs (specifically benzos). My minority clients (who also do not have a prior abuse/dependence diagnosis or legal history) living in or close to poverty who may have the same diagnosis and in some cases more severe as the Caucasian individual would be lucky to get Tramadol and Atarax. It's sad in this day that race determines treatment. 

I'm not familiar with the demographic/SES data on medical marijuana scripts but I would be surprised if it did not mirror that of pain killers and anxiety PRNs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Scotty, isn't it about time for a new avatar? Nudge, nudge, wink, wink.
> 
> Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app



Very cool avatar Cornhead.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/20...ant-extract-stops-cancers-from-spreading.html Prof of how great this plant is it stops cancer. 
The data is very strong  and there's no toxicity associated with a compound found in cannabis  could halt the spread of many forms of aggressive cancer, scientists  say.  The first research to show marijuana's anti-tumor properties was  presented at the American Association for Cancer Research meeting in Los  Angeles in 2007 demonstrating that THC may activate biological pathways  that halt cancer cell division or block development of blood vessels  that feed tumors.  It then became a target of synthetic research into THC for drugs such as  ImClone System Inc.'s Erbitux and Amgen Inc.'s Vectibix.  The Data is Very Strong - Marijuana Plant Extract Stops Cancers From  SpreadingResearchers have now found that the compound, called  cannabidiol, had the ability to ‘switch off’ the gene responsible for  metastasis in an aggressive form of breast cancer. Importantly, this  substance does not produce the psychoactive properties of the cannabis  plan Read More: http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/20...ant-extract-stops-cancers-from-spreading.html | Follow us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/whydontyoutrythis

The data is very strong  and there's no toxicity associated with a compound found in cannabis  could halt the spread of many forms of aggressive cancer, scientists  say.  The first research to show marijuana's anti-tumor properties was  presented at the American Association for Cancer Research meeting in Los  Angeles in 2007 demonstrating that THC may activate biological pathways  that halt cancer cell division or block development of blood vessels  that feed tumors.  It then became a target of synthetic research into THC for drugs such as  ImClone System Inc.'s Erbitux and Amgen Inc.'s Vectibix.  The Data is Very Strong - Marijuana Plant Extract Stops Cancers From  SpreadingResearchers have now found that the compound, called  cannabidiol, had the ability to ‘switch off’ the gene responsible for  metastasis in an aggressive form of breast cancer. Importantly, this  substance does not produce the psychoactive properties of the cannabis  plant.  The team from the California Pacific Medical Center, in San Francisco,  first spotted its potential five years ago, after it stopped the  proliferation of human breast cancer cells in the lab.  Last year they published a study that found a similar effect in mice.  Now they say they are on the verge of publishing further animal study  results that expand these results further.  Nonpsychoactive cannabinoids, such as cannabidoil, are particularly  advantageous to use because they avoid toxicity that is encountered with  psychoactive cannabinoids at high doses useful in the method of the  present invention. CBD (Cannabidiol), one of the main constituents of  the cannabis plant has been proven medically to relieve many diseases  including the inhibition of cancer cell growth.  Recent studies have shown it to be an effective atypical anti-psychotic  in treating schizophrenia. CBD also interferes with the amount of THC  your brain processes, balancing the psychotropic effect of marijuana.  That is precisely why the power of raw cannabis is turning heads.  Speaking to the San Francisco Chronicle, study co-leader Dr Sean  McAllister, said: ‘The preclinical trial data is very strong, and  there’s no toxicity. There’s really a lot or research to move ahead with  and to get people excited.’  While he, along with colleague Dr Pierre Desprez acknowledge that they  are some way off from turning their finding into a pill, they are  already developing human trial models. They hope to eventually test the  drug in combination with current chemotherapies.  Professor Desprez had previously found that a protein called ID-1 seemed  to play a role in causing breast cancer to spread. Meanwhile Dr  McAllister had discovered the cannabidiol had anti-cancer potential.  The pair teamed up to see if they could treat a particularly aggressive  form of breast cancer called ‘triple negative.’ This form, which affects  15 per cent of patients, doesn’t have three hormone receptors that the  most successful therapies target. Cells from this cancer have high  levels of ID-1.  When they exposed cells from this cancer to cannabidiol they were  shocked to find the cells not only stopped acting ‘crazy’ but also  returned to a healthy normal state.  They discovered that the compound had turned off the overexpression of  ID-1, stopping them from travelling to distant tissues. Other  potentially treatable cancers are forms of leukaemia, lung, ovarian and  brain cancers, which also have high levels of ID-1.  Dr Desprez has a particular reason for wanting to create a treatment as  quickly as possible – his sister was recently diagnosed with aggressive  breast cancer at the age of 41.  Her condition is currently receptive to hormone therapies but Professor  Desprez fears it could recur in a form that lacks hormone receptors. He  said: ‘I want to be ready for that. There is a deadline.’  Cannabis is a Class B drug that is illegal to have, give away or sell.  “If cannabis were discovered in an Amazon rainforests today, people  would be clambering to make as much use as they could out of the  potential benefits of the plant,” said Donald L. Abrams, MD, Chief of  Hematology and Oncology at San Francisco General Hospital and Professor  of Medicine at the University California.  Dr. Abrams is widely known for his research on medical cannabis  applications. “Unfortunately, it carries with it a long and not so long  history of being a persecuted plant,” he added.  Marco Torres is a research specialist, writer and consumer advocate for  healthy lifestyles. He holds degrees in Public Health and Environmental  Science and is a professional speaker on topics such as disease  prevention, environmental toxins and health policy.  Source: Prevent Disease  Read More:      Government Confirms And Reports That Marijuana Prevents Or Cures  Certain Cancers     There Is No Mistaking The Evidence, Cannabis Cures Cancer     Cancer is Finally Cured in Canada but Big Pharma has No Interest     The Cancer Industry EXPOSED! Ways to Prevent and CURE Cancer     Woman Rejects Chemo, Overcomes Ovarian Cancer With Nutrition     Man Heals Cancer With Diet, Gets Off 25 Medications  You Might Also Like How Cruise Ships Fill Their Unsold Cabins How Cruise Ships Fill Their Unsold Cabins What Happens When You Take a Testosterone Supplement What Happens When You Take a Testosterone Supplement Tricks Car Insurance Agents Don't Want You to Know Tricks Car Insurance Agents Don't Want You to Know Rare Discovery Helps Lower Blood Pressure Rare Discovery Helps Lower Blood Pressure How to Exercise Your Brain to Make It Strong How to Exercise Your Brain to Make It Strong New Tech Lets You Speak a Language in 10 Days New Tech Lets You Speak a Language in 10 Days Why Snoring Can Kill - and How to Stop It Why Snoring Can Kill - and How to Stop It How Penny Stocks Create Millionaires Every Day How Penny Stocks Create Millionaires Every Day How New iPads are Selling for Under $40 How New iPads are Selling for Under $40 Why Shampoos Are a Waste of Money Why Shampoos Are a Waste of Money ?  21  Categories: Health , Science Newer Post Older Post Home Why Snoring Can Kill - and How to Stop It Why Snoring Can Kill - and How to Stop It How to Exercise Your Brain to Make It Strong Read More: http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/20...ant-extract-stops-cancers-from-spreading.html | Follow us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/whydontyoutrythis
The data is very strong  and there's no toxicity associated with a compound found in cannabis  could halt the spread of many forms of aggressive cancer, scientists  say.  The first research to show marijuana's anti-tumor properties was  presented at the American Association for Cancer Research meeting in Los  Angeles in 2007 demonstrating that THC may activate biological pathways  that halt cancer cell division or block development of blood vessels  that feed tumors.  It then became a target of synthetic research into THC for drugs such as  ImClone System Inc.'s Erbitux and Amgen Inc.'s Vectibix.  The Data is Very Strong - Marijuana Plant Extract Stops Cancers From  SpreadingResearchers have now found that the compound, called  cannabidiol, had the ability to ‘switch off’ the gene responsible for  metastasis in an aggressive form of breast cancer. Importantly, this  substance does not produce the psychoactive properties of the cannabis  plant.  The team from the California Pacific Medical Center, in San Francisco,  first spotted its potential five years ago, after it stopped the  proliferation of human breast cancer cells in the lab. Read More: http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/20...ant-extract-stops-cancers-from-spreading.html | Follow us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/whydontyoutrythis
The data is very strong  and there's no toxicity associated with a compound found in cannabis  could halt the spread of many forms of aggressive cancer, scientists  say.  The first research to show marijuana's anti-tumor properties was  presented at the American Association for Cancer Research meeting in Los  Angeles in 2007 demonstrating that THC may activate biological pathways  that halt cancer cell division or block development of blood vessels  that feed tumors.  It then became a target of synthetic research into THC for drugs such as  ImClone System Inc.'s Erbitux and Amgen Inc.'s Vectibix.  The Data is Very Strong - Marijuana Plant Extract Stops Cancers From  SpreadingResearchers have now found that the compound, called  cannabidiol, had the ability to ‘switch off’ the gene responsible for  metastasis in an aggressive form of breast cancer. Importantly, this  substance does not produce the psychoactive properties of the cannabis  plant.  The team from the California Pacific Medical Center, in San Francisco,  first spotted its potential five years ago, after it stopped the  proliferation of human breast cancer cells in the lab.  Last year they published a study that found a similar effect in mice.  Now they say they are on the verge of publishing further animal study  results that expand these results further. Read More: http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/20...ant-extract-stops-cancers-from-spreading.html | Follow us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/whydontyoutrythis
The data is very strong  and there's no toxicity associated with a compound found in cannabis  could halt the spread of many forms of aggressive cancer, scientists  say.  The first research to show marijuana's anti-tumor properties was  presented at the American Association for Cancer Research meeting in Los  Angeles in 2007 demonstrating that THC may activate biological pathways  that halt cancer cell division or block development of blood vessels  that feed tumors.  It then became a target of synthetic research into THC for drugs such as  ImClone System Inc.'s Erbitux and Amgen Inc.'s Vectibix.  The Data is Very Strong - Marijuana Plant Extract Stops Cancers From  SpreadingResearchers have now found that the compound, called  cannabidiol, had the ability to ‘switch off’ the gene responsible for  metastasis in an aggressive form of breast cancer. Importantly, this  substance does not produce the psychoactive properties of the cannabis  plant.  The team from the California Pacific Medical Center, in San Francisco,  first spotted its potential five years ago, after it stopped the  proliferation of human breast cancer cells in the lab.  Last year they published a study that found a similar effect in mice.  Now they say they are on the verge of publishing further animal study  results that expand these results further. Read More: http://www.whydontyoutrythis.com/20...ant-extract-stops-cancers-from-spreading.html | Follow us on Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/whydontyoutrythis


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 31, 2013)

http://blog.mpp.org/prohibition/help-legalize-on-the-east-coast/10302013/ Lets get it legal in Maine.

On  November 5, voters will decide whether to approve a local ballot  initiative that would remove all penalties for possessing up to 2.5  ounces of marijuana by adults 21 and older. Portland is the most  populous city in Maine – where we intend to run a 2016 statewide  initiative to regulate marijuana like alcohol – and a victory on  November 5 would provide a dramatic boost to our efforts.  It’s going to  be a very close election, so we need your help. You do NOT need to live  in Maine to lend your support in one of the following ways:
*1. Call Portland voters using our online phone bank.*  Our allies at Just Say Now have created an easy-to-use system that  provides voters’ phone numbers, instructions, and a simple script.
*2. Email anyone you know in Portland.*  We’ve created a page with a pre-written email to send to your friends  and relatives. It also includes tools for sharing this message on  Facebook and Twitter.
*3. Make a donation to MPP.*  If you support our work to pass local initiatives in Portland and  elsewhere, please donate today in order to move the ball forward in  Maine and other states.
 By taking just a little time out of your day to call some voters,  send an email, or make a financial contribution, you can help us make  history next week!



FacebookTwitterEmailShareThis 
 		 		 			This entry was posted in Prohibition and tagged Facebook, Just Say Now, Maine, phone bank, Portland, Question 1, Rob Kampia, Twitter on October 30, 2013 by Rob Kampia.								 	  				 					[h=3]Post navigation[/h] 					← Washington Post Supports Ending Criminal Penalties for Marijuana Possession New Hampshire Committee Fails to Recommend Bill to Tax and Regulate Marijuana → 				  				   	 	 									 				[h=3]Leave a Reply[/h] 									 																			Your email address will not be published. Required fields are marked *
							Name * 
 Email * 
 Website 
 												Comment 
						You may use these HTML tags and attributes:  <a  href="" title=""> <abbr title=""> <acronym title="">  <b> <blockquote cite=""> <cite> <code> <del  datetime=""> <em> <i> <q cite=""> <strike>  <strong> 









Delivered by FeedBurner
















[h=3]Search This Site[/h] 				 					Search for: 					 					 				
 							[h=3]Recent Posts[/h]		

 New Hampshire Committee Fails to Recommend Bill to Tax and Regulate Marijuana
 Help Legalize on the East Coast
 Washington Post Supports Ending Criminal Penalties for Marijuana Possession
 Mason Tvert Talks Gallup Poll on CNN
 Mayor of D.C. Supports Removing Criminal Penalties for Marijuana Possession
 MPP’s Dan Riffle Debates Marijuana Policy on MSNBC
 Gallup Poll: Majority of Americans Support Making Marijuana Legal
 Proposed Delaware Medical Marijuana Regulations Will Not Provide Acceptable Access
 International Drug Policy Reform Conference Next Week!
 Regulations Finalized for Legal Marijuana Sales in Washington
 		[h=3]Categories[/h]		

Medical Marijuana
Prohibition
Research
Tax and Regulate
Uncategorized
Video
 [h=3]Blogroll[/h] 	

Cannabis Commerce
DARE Generation Diary
Drug War Rant
Flex Your Rights
Just Say Now
LEAP
SAFER blog
Stop the Drug War
 The  opinions expressed by our viewers and posters do not necessarily  represent the opinions of the Marijuana Policy Project. These views are  those of their individual authors alone. MPP does not condone or support  the illegal use of marijuana. We do encourage open and frank  discussion, but if a comment has been posted that is in some way  significantly inappropriate, please email us at socialnetwork@mpp.org to report it. Thank you, and we're looking forward to what you think!




 - See more at: http://blog.mpp.org/prohibition/help-legalize-on-the-east-coast/10302013/#sthash.4yudQw1u.dpuf


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you Portland voters for doing the right thing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 6, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Thank you Portland voters for doing the right thing.



Yes they did this is going good so far lot more state and cities to go.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 14, 2013)

_*Have You Been Smoking Pot? Denver Police Have a New Way to Tell: The 'Nasal Ranger'*
Despite cannabis being legal in Colorado, an 'odor ordinance' could spell trouble for users.
...__a new “odor ordinance” with a potential $2,000 fine for anyone found guilty of polluting the atmosphere with high concentrations of cannabis._
http://www.alternet.org/news-amp-po...-denver-police-have-new-way-tell-nasal-ranger


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/us-gov-knows-marijuana-most-medicinal-plant-world

he United States government would like to scam the average citizen  into believing that marijuana was sent here by the devil himself in a  brash attempt to destroy the lives of all that dare to breathe its  seductive smoke. However, the reality is, old Uncle Sam has owned the  patent on cannabinoids since 2003, ever since federal research concluded that the wonder weed was the most powerful medicinal plant in the world.     U.S. Patent 6630507 was awarded to the US government after  researchers found that cannabinoids have a wide range of antioxidant  properties that could be used to treat a number of ailments, like  inflammatory and autoimmune diseases, commonly associated with  oxidation.
     Oxidative associated diseases “refers to pathological conditions  that result at least in part from the production of or exposure to free  radicals, particularly oxyradicals, or reactive oxygen species,” as  defined in the patent.
     In addition, cannabinoids have proven to be extremely useful  neuroprotectants, which could successfully control the level of  neurological damage following stroke or trauma and could be beneficial  as a treatment in neurodegenerative diseases, such as Alzheimer’s  disease, Parkinson’s disease and HIV dementia.
     Years of research has determined that the following are the *top 10 health benefits of marijuana*:
*Cancer*: In laboratory animals, cannabis has proven to hinder the growth of, and even kill tumor cells.
*Tourette’s Syndrome*: Researchers found that cannabinol helps to control symptoms of this neurological condition, which can cause facial contortions and involuntary shouting.     *Seizures*: The antispasmodic, or muscle relaxant,  qualities of marijuana have proven to be an effective treatment for  those suffering from seizures.
*Migraines*: Doctors in California have reportedly treated over 300,000 cases of migraines with medicinal cannabis.
*Glaucoma*: Perhaps the best documented research -  not a single study exists that discounts the advantages of using  marijuana to treat glaucoma patients.
*Multiple Sclerosis*: Marijuana has proven to control the muscle spasms associated with this deadly disease.
*ADD and ADHD*: A recent USC study showed that  marijuana is an excellent alternative to Ritalin, and has the ability to  treat patients with this disorder without the negative side effects of  the popular prescription medication.
*IBS and Crohn’s*: Marijuana has proven to help patients suffering from these diseases because it helps stop nausea, stomach pain, and diarrhea.
*Alzheimer’s*: Research from the Scripps Institute  found that marijuana can be used to treat Alzheimer’s patients because  THC blocks certain elements in the brain that cause the disease.
*Premenstrual Syndrome*: History shows that marijuana has been used in the treatment of PMS symptoms since the days of Queen Victoria. 	Interestingly, even though the US government seems to be privy to  the medicinal value of marijuana, the drug has been classified as a  Schedule I dangerous substance, in the same unflattering light as  heroin, since 2011.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Nov 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://www.hightimes.com/read/us-gov-knows-marijuana-most-medicinal-plant-world
> 
> he United States government would like to scam the average citizen  into believing that marijuana was sent here by the devil himself in a  brash attempt to destroy the lives of all that dare to breathe its  seductive smoke. However, the reality is, old Uncle Sam has owned the  patent on cannabinoids since 2003, ever since federal research concluded that the wonder weed was the most powerful medicinal plant in the world.     U.S. Patent 6630507 was awarded to the US government after  researchers found that cannabinoids have a wide range of antioxidant  properties that could be used to treat a number of ailments, like  inflammatory and autoimmune diseases, commonly associated with  oxidation.
> Oxidative associated diseases “refers to pathological conditions  that result at least in part from the production of or exposure to free  radicals, particularly oxyradicals, or reactive oxygen species,” as  defined in the patent.
> ...



While I agree with legalizing, how do they figure it helps with ADD? Maybe the hyperactivity part but I have never felt focused enough to reorganize my closet like I have on Dexedrine. But they are right....anything is better than Ritalin. Awful drug

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 22, 2013)

http://rt.com/usa/first-marijuana-store-opens-us-122/

[h=1]Colorado store makes history as first to offer recreational marijuana in the US[/h]
A  small store in Central City, Colorado has made history by becoming the  first establishment in the US to be granted a license to sell  recreational marijuana.
                     Annie’s Central City Dispensary, located in a city founded during   the Pike’s Peak Gold Rush, posted on social media earlier this   week that its license application had been approved. It will be   among the first shops in Colorado to begin selling marijuana on   January 1, 2014, more than a year after Colorado residents voted   to legalize use of the drug for persons 21 and over.  
   The state’s Marijuana Enforcement Division has accepted 136   applications from recreational marijuana stores so far. Another   400 are eligible to apply, though the state has said only   establishments in “good standing” will be accepted.  
   “_Cannabis is one of the fastest-growing industries_,” Steve   Berg, former managing director of Wells Fargo Bank and editor of   a report titled the state of Legal Marijuana Markets, told the   Huffington Post. “_Domestically, we weren’t able to find any   market that is growing as quickly_.” 
   All of which makes it difficult for many people to understand why   the Drug Enforcement Agency continues to launch raids on   businesses that have been accepted by the community. Like   Colorado, voters in Washington State have also voted to legalize   recreational marijuana.  
   Yet the drug remains illegal on the national level and, because   federal law trumps state law, federal police agencies like the   DEA are technically permitted to harass and intimidate retail and   medical pot dispensaries. US President Obama and Attorney General   Eric Holder have both said repeatedly that federal police   agencies would respect state law, a promise that has been   continuously broken since 2009.  
   At the same time, authorities in Colorado have conducted the   largest raid on dispensaries since medical marijuana became legal   Thursday, with officers executing search and seizure warrants at   more than 12 stores in the Denver area alone. Masked agents broke   windows and confiscated products from medical marijuana   dispensaries that customers rely on to cope with cancer and other   serious ailments.  
   “_Although we cannot at this time discuss the substance of this   pending investigation, the operation under way today comports   with the Department’s recent guidance regarding marijuana   enforcement matters_,” Jeff Dorschner, spokesman for the US   Department of Justice, told the Denver Post.  
   He added that the DEA, Internal Revenue Service criminal   investigations unit, Denver Police Department, and local law   enforcement agencies were involved in the operation. Dorshner   said that while investigators could not comment on the matter,   there were indications the targeted dispensaries violated an   August Justice Department memo outlining the activities would   work to prevent. Those conditions include:  
   • the distribution of marijuana to minors; 
   • revenue from the sale of marijuana from going to criminal   enterprises, gangs and cartels; 
   • the diversion of marijuana from states where it is legal under   state law in some form to other states; 
   • state-authorized marijuana activity from being used as a cover   or pretext for the trafficking of other illegal drugs or other   illegal activity; 
   • violence and the use of firearms in the cultivation and   distribution of marijuana 
   • drugged driving and the exacerbation of other adverse public   health consequences associated with marijuana use; 
   • growing of marijuana on public lands and the attendant public   safety and environmental dangers posed by marijuana production on   public lands; 
   • preventing marijuana possession or use on federal property. 
   Washington is scheduled to begin selling recreational marijuana   by mid-2014. Until then, with a number of states considering   similar legislation, all eyes will remain on what has become the   Colorado experiment.  
   “_Entrepreneurs and private investors are flocking to cannabis   markets_,” Berg, the former Wells Fargo director, said.   “_Those who really understand market dynamics will reap large   rewards_.” 




Share on tumblr 

                                                                  [h=3]Comments (22)[/h]                                                     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





              [h=4]Joshua Martin 22.11.2013 17:25[/h]              [h=4]Capucine Altier 22.11.2013 15:01[/h]  Cannabis is the worst thing of all.


Actually, alcohol and heroin are the worst of all (as far as I know).   Did you know that marijuana is so non-toxic that it's impossible to  overdose?  Nobody in the history of mankind has died from use of  marijuana.  









              [h=4]geraldinejjohnson 22.11.2013 16:26[/h]              ▲▬▆ ▆▬▆■▉▬� �▉▉ I  just got paid $858o working off my computer this month. And if you think  that's cool, my divorced friend has twin toddlers and made over $9k her  first month. It feels so good making so much money when other people  have to work for so much less. This is what I do,  

►●►●► ●►▶ goo.gl/iITlPP









              [h=4]James Clark 22.11.2013 15:46[/h]              How do I invest and share in the profits?  jamesvclark3@verizon .net





More comments 
                      [h=5]Add comment[/h]                            Authorization required for adding comments


  


 
 
 
 
 

Where to watch Schedule 
                              Follow us


  			facebook         
              twitter           
  			YouTube         
  			Google+          
             Instag         
 
                                [h=1]Recommended[/h]                                                     

 Weeks-old traces of marijuana can land you a DUI in Arizona  5 





 Colorado votes for super-tax on marijuana  16 





 California moves to legalize marijuana in 2016  20 





 TSA might allow passengers to board planes with marijuana  20


----------



## planb420 (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2013)

Sorry guys!

http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/05/health/youn-pot-moobs/index.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Sorry guys!
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/12/05/health/youn-pot-moobs/index.html



Can we reverse the trend for females to get this lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2013)

NY state legislation was put up yesterday to fully legalized and sell for recreational use. They were talking about it on conservative am radio station and about 40% of the callers were for it. Finally I see a light. I put up details when I get to work.:beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> NY state legislation was put up yesterday to fully legalized and sell for recreational use. They were talking about it on conservative am radio station and about 40% of the callers were for it. Finally I see a light. I put up details when I get to work.:beer:



http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/12...galizing-marijuana-making-it-into-a-cash-cow/
We really need to move beyond our totally broken prohibition model to a  sensible tax and regulate model,” Gottfried said. “I think it’s widely  recognized that marijuana is at most nowhere near as potentially harmful  as alcohol and our law is dishonest.”


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 12, 2013)

Scotty said:


> http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2013/12...galizing-marijuana-making-it-into-a-cash-cow/
> We really need to move beyond our totally broken prohibition model to a  sensible tax and regulate model,” Gottfried said. “I think it’s widely  recognized that marijuana is at most nowhere near as potentially harmful  as alcohol and our law is dishonest.”


I'd be real interested to see what the "grow your own" restrictions are.

NYS will tax it so much, that the black market will still thrive.  NYC will tax it 25% more...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> I'd be real interested to see what the "grow your own" restrictions are.
> 
> NYS will tax it so much, that the black market will still thrive.  NYC will tax it 25% more...



Yes it will but at least legalized talk has started. We have to pay taxes on any thing bought in a retail store. But who can tax me if I grow when it is legal to have and not a taboo with family and friends like it is now.


----------



## jlboyell (Dec 12, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> I'd be real interested to see what the "grow your own" restrictions are.
> 
> NYS will tax it so much, that the black market will still thrive.  NYC will tax it 25% more...



I always counter this argument with cigarettes.  They are taxed extremely heavily, especially in NYC, but while there is a small black market for it, people pay for the convenience of being able to go to the store and buy them whenever they want.  Especially if you got a guy who's always late, fluctuating quality, etc.


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 12, 2013)

jlboyell said:


> I always counter this argument with cigarettes.  They are taxed extremely heavily, especially in NYC, but while there is a small black market for it, people pay for the convenience of being able to go to the store and buy them whenever they want.  Especially if you got a guy who's always late, fluctuating quality, etc.


Cannabis has a very established black market production, distribution and point of sale already.  Cigarettes production and distribution happens in the "free market".  Excessive taxation forces some of the point of sale to the black market.


----------



## jlboyell (Dec 12, 2013)

How much do you think illicit "shipping and handling" for cannabis "taxes" the final sale price?


----------



## phannak (Dec 12, 2013)

This thread is a good read


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 12, 2013)

jlboyell said:


> How much do you think illicit "shipping and handling" for cannabis "taxes" the final sale price?



the 'risk premium' associated with cannabis is thought to be generally in the 500-1000% range...in other words if it costs $50 to produce an ounce, it will sell on the black market for $250-500

i doubt any gov't entity will come nearly that close to taxing it that much...when you factor in profit margin for the growers and sellers i think it will be somewhat, but not significantly cheaper than on the black market...and it will be a hassle free transaction...in NYC top of the line can go for upwards of $500 an ounce, which i would imagine would drop significantly if legalized, say to something closer like $300-400


----------



## snoseek (Dec 12, 2013)

spring_mountain_high said:


> the 'risk premium' associated with cannabis is thought to be generally in the 500-1000% range...in other words if it costs $50 to produce an ounce, it will sell on the black market for $250-500
> 
> i doubt any gov't entity will come nearly that close to taxing it that much...when you factor in profit margin for the growers and sellers i think it will be somewhat, but not significantly cheaper than on the black market...and it will be a hassle free transaction...in NYC top of the line can go for upwards of $500 an ounce, which i would imagine would drop significantly if legalized, say to something closer like $300-400



Jesus, 500 per oz!!!!


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 12, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Jesus, 500 per oz!!!!


Thats top of the line stuff in nyc.. In the suburbs great quality stuff is around 300 now.. Still if allowed to be grown legally they could produce it for almost nothing.



Sent from my iPhone


----------



## snoseek (Dec 12, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> Thats top of the line stuff in nyc.. In the suburbs great quality stuff is around 300 now.. Still if allowed to be grown legally they could produce it for almost nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Heard. The growers I know out here are thrilled to get 2k a pound for good kush, 1500 is the norm. Then again the market is always flooded from fall trimmers. The black market will always prevail IMO


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Heard. The growers I know out here are thrilled to get 2k a pound for good kush, 1500 is the norm. Then again the market is always flooded from fall trimmers. The black market will always prevail IMO



I need to live out West .NY state prices even where I live for the quality is at least 125 for quarter OZ. From what I been told.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 13, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Heard. The growers I know out here are thrilled to get 2k a pound for good kush, 1500 is the norm. Then again the market is always flooded from fall trimmers. The black market will always prevail IMO



totally skewed market...the stuff practically falls from the sky out there!

seriously though, having some experience in the matter, the cost to produce is pretty low once you get past the initial capital investment, so even that $1500 is almost pure profit...if you are indoors the biggest expense will be electricity...depending on rates, a 1000w sodium vapor light, which can produce up to 3 lbs if you know what you're doing, will cost a couple hundred bucks a month to run...typical cycle is 3 months so $500-600 for that...then the next biggest expense is labor, followed by nutrients...so, notwithstanding the considerable amount of capital it takes to set up a grow, the cost of each pound is likely around $300, and they sell it for $1500...not too bad...and that's in a flooded market!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 15, 2013)

Friend just offered me a half pound of kush for 400, even take payments. Told him all set as I could never smoke that much and don't plan on slinging bags. But wow....he must be pretty hard up to sell at that price! I grabbed a Z for the fuck of it


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 15, 2013)

snoseek said:


> Friend just offered me a half pound of kush for 400, even take payments. Told him all set as I could never smoke that much and don't plan on slinging bags. But wow....he must be pretty hard up to sell at that price! I grabbed a Z for the fuck of it



You could make some A zoners happy wow ridiculous cheap.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 30, 2013)

Scotty Colorado is the place you wanna be, Think as of Jan 1 its legal there ! Tons of Powder and weed....how can you go wrong !


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2013)

JDMRoma said:


> Scotty Colorado is the place you wanna be, Think as of Jan 1 its legal there ! Tons of Powder and weed....how can you go wrong !



Yes I do but family is here. Maybe one day.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 31, 2013)

I don't know if anyone mentioned it but NH is voting on making possession of up to 1 oz of weed legal. Interesting


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> I don't know if anyone mentioned it but NH is voting on making possession of up to 1 oz of weed legal. Interesting



I heard about it thanks for posting that. I know I annoy some here with my pro cannabis postings. It just so much great from this plant. It been jaded from government for to long. Yes some people will abuse it just like alcohol and all things that make us happy even food and chocolate. It has so much greatness hopefully people of NH and rest of the USA realize this soon. I for one know that with my depression that I probably be dead by now if I hadn't tried this miracle plant . Yes you can get a nice buzz better then alcohol because people become happy don't abuse it and smoking is not cause cancer better yet vaporizer it or put it in food. So many lies out there.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 31, 2013)

This about sums it up....


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I heard about it thanks for posting that. I know I annoy some here with my pro cannabis postings. It just so much great from this plant. It been jaded from government for to long. Yes some people will abuse it just like alcohol and all things that make us happy even food and chocolate. It has so much greatness hopefully people of NH and rest of the USA realize this soon. I for one know that with my depression that I probably be dead by now if I hadn't tried this miracle plant . Yes you can get a nice buzz better then alcohol because people become happy don't abuse it and smoking is not cause cancer better yet vaporizer it or put it in food. So many lies out there.



I haven't smoked in years but I kind of take a libertarian stance on it. If people want to do it let them. It could only help the economy in the end and I'm all for that. Scotty, I think cigarettes put you at more risk for cancer than weed but smoking anything still causes inflammation and cell damage. So while it might be the safer of the two, it still comes with its own risk.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 31, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> This about sums it up....
> 
> View attachment 10008



There should be a picture of someone sitting on the couch eating Doritos on the right.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 31, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I need to live out West .NY state prices even where I live for the quality is at least 125 for quarter OZ. From what I been told.



Starting tomorrow, weed is legal for recreational use in CO


----------



## MadMadWorld (Dec 31, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> This about sums it up....
> 
> View attachment 10008



Didn't work out so well for that guy holding the iPhone. Or the holistic chemotherapy he tried.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Dec 31, 2013)

as with everything, moderation is key

have a safe and happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## snoseek (Dec 31, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> There should be a picture of someone sitting on the couch eating Doritos on the right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 31, 2013)

Savemeasammy said:


> There should be a picture of someone sitting on the couch eating Doritos on the right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

RootDKJ said:


> Why?



They can choose to eat apples. Or just ignore the munchies.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 31, 2013)

MadMadWorld said:


> Didn't work out so well for that guy holding the iPhone. Or the holistic chemotherapy he tried.



Cancer sucks but I don't know what else he did in his life . He enjoyed cannabis and was brilliant business man that is what I know.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 31, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Starting tomorrow, weed is legal for recreational use in CO



All the T shirt stores were going wild with the weed analogies….I must say I liked most of them but with my 16 YO daughter around I didn't go there !


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 1, 2014)

Hopefully I see people smoking J today everywhere in Colorado and Washington. Enjoy what should had been legal all along and hopefully the rest of our country will get their soon. Progress is being made but were still far from were we should be be. Happy New years everyone and enjoy some cannabis for me .:cool


----------



## planb420 (Jan 1, 2014)

Buddah anyone? 

Sent from my DROID4 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Jan 3, 2014)

37 deaths on the first day!

http://dailycurrant.com/2014/01/02/...-37-in-colorado-on-first-day-of-legalization/


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 3, 2014)

Tin said:


> 37 deaths on the first day!
> 
> http://dailycurrant.com/2014/01/02/...-37-in-colorado-on-first-day-of-legalization/



Somehow I doubt this. 

Edit: And judging by the smiley you so cleverly buried, I'm guessing you do too. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 3, 2014)

twinplanx said:


> Somehow I doubt this.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


+420 no death has ever happen. I be dead a long time ago.


----------



## Tin (Jan 4, 2014)

The Currant is like The Onion


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> The Currant is like The Onion



OK, thanks I truly did not know that. 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Jan 6, 2014)

too funny...some other news outlets picked up on that story and also reported it as fact


----------



## jimk (Jan 6, 2014)

JDMRoma said:


> All the T shirt stores were going wild with the weed analogies….I must say I liked most of them but with my 16 YO daughter around I didn't go there !



Scotty, it's a free country and I wish you all the best. However, like Roma, I just got back from CO and was skiing there on Jan 1st and 2nd when this thing went into effect.  Heard radio reports that the tourism/commerce people throughout much of CO are handling this topic with kid gloves.  A lot of conservative old tourists like myself and/or family types view a bunch of open dope smoking in public places (such as liftlines or ski town sidewalks) as a big negative.  They are waiting to see how the public accepts this before jumping on the bandwagon to promote it and risk backlash.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2014)

jimk said:


> Scotty, it's a free country and I wish you all the best. However, like Roma, I just got back from CO and was skiing there on Jan 1st and 2nd when this thing went into effect.  Heard radio reports that the tourism/commerce people throughout much of CO are handling this topic with kid gloves.  A lot of conservative old tourists like myself and/or family types view a bunch of open dope smoking in public places (such as liftlines or ski town sidewalks) as a big negative.  They are waiting to see how the public accepts this before jumping on the bandwagon to promote it and risk backlash.



Do you have a similar view of people drinking beer openly at sporting events?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2014)

http://admin.alternet.org/drugs/it-...1088550.m3vv0r&rd=1&src=newsletter941597&t=11

*9 Study: No Association Between Cannabis Smoking And Lung Cancer*
Subjects  who regularly inhale cannabis smoke possess no greater risk of lung  cancer than do those who consume it occasionally or not at all,  according to data presented in May at the annual meeting of the American  Academy for Cancer Research. UCLA investigators analyzed data from six  case-control studies, conducted between 1999 and 2012, involving over  5,000 subjects (2,159 cases and 2,985 controls). They reported, “Our  pooled results showed no significant association between the intensity,  duration, or cumulative consumption of cannabis smoke and the risk of  lung cancer overall or in never smokers.”


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Do you have a similar view of people drinking beer openly at sporting events?



I think that is the central question to the entire debate.


----------



## darent (Jan 8, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Do you have a similar view of people drinking beer openly at sporting events?


what is the colorado law on openly cosumption in a public place?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2014)

darent said:


> what is the colorado law on openly cosumption in a public place?



Open containers used to be allowed in Pitkin County as recent as 2001.  You could drive down the road drinking a beer, as long as you weren't drunk.  Not sure what the laws are around the state today.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 8, 2014)

None seems to mind if you're drinking a pbr in the lot at Loveland/abasin/mary jane. That's my excuse when I fire one up.


----------



## darent (Jan 8, 2014)

I should have said the public cosumption of marijuana, what does the new law say,


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2014)

darent said:


> I should have said the public cosumption of marijuana, what does the new law say,



What is that? Cannabis is the proper name. Don't know what the law is but at least it is a start, a lot of people use it professionals and all kinds. If it weren't for Cannabis my anxiety and depression would have had me done something stupid. Besides look at any people on chair lift and when you see smoke coming from the chair it probably not tobacco.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 8, 2014)

darent said:


> I should have said the public cosumption of marijuana, what does the new law say,



I believe it's still illegal to consume in public.  So, I'm not sure I understand the argument of people concerned about their kids seeing others partake in public any more than the chances of that happening now.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 10, 2014)

Right. Like everyone is going to try smoking weed (I mean Cannabis sorry Scotty) in public for the first time just because they can buy it legally.

I'm personally much less offended by 2nd hand cannabis smoke vs 2nd hand tobacco smoke. Although I might be offended if that 2nd hand cannabis smoke doesn't turn into 1st hand cannabis smoke soon thereafter.

Beware the Cheebahawk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 10, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/New-York-State-Committee-to-Legalize-Marijuana/134828109898362
This is a good page for getting it legal in NY state and they need people to help.

HELP WANTED/HELP WANTED/HELP WANTED
                  *GET MARIJUANA LEGALIZED IN N.Y.S.*

 TITLE: COMMUNITY ORGANIZER.
 HOURS: 10 - 40 HOURS PER WEEK.
 WAGES: Voluntary.

 WHO WE ARE: The ‘New York State Committee To Legalize Marijuana’ is a project of ‘The American Pot Smokers Association’. 

 OUR MISSION: The ‘Committee’s’ mission is to get marijuana legalized and regulated in New York State. 

 (100) Community Organizers 

 We are looking for people who live in New York State to work together  with ‘The New York State Committee To Legalize Marijuana’ to get  marijuana legalized in New York State. 

 No formal training is  required to be a community organizer. Most community organizers should  come from a background of study in social justice issues, social  services, and they want marijuana legalized. You Can Make a Difference  by establishing a group, encourage Democratic Participation; have  regular meetings, communicate with 'Committee' every week.

 Description
 • Community organizers will work to advance and promote the  legalization of marijuana, teach leadership, and develop contacts with  people and other Organizations who can help in our


----------



## snoseek (Jan 10, 2014)

http://www.theweedblog.com/new-hampshire-marijuana-legalization-vote-postponed/ should get voted on sometime next week...I'm not too hopeful but we'll see.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 11, 2014)

DENVER - Thieves have been stealing the 420 mile marker sign so  often, the state's transportation department has changed it to "419.99"  in an effort to try and stop the problem.
A photo of the 419.99  mile marker sign, which is about 148 miles on Interstate 70 east of  Denver, began circulating on twitter through the @JournalistsLike  twitter account on Friday.
"So this is our way to test it out. So  far it's working," said Amy Ford, a spokesperson with the Colorado  Department of Transportation. "It's a traffic safety thing. It's a  helpful thing to have these sings on the road. But people kept ripping  them off."
The number 420 is often used as a reference to smoking marijuana.
The 419.99 sign has been put up within the last year Ford said.
Ford also says they've had problems with thieves stealing the 69 mile marker sign in the past.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 11, 2014)

snoseek said:


> http://www.theweedblog.com/new-hampshire-marijuana-legalization-vote-postponed/ should get voted on sometime next week...I'm not too hopeful but we'll see.



You know for a state like nh that makes much of it's revenue on "sin" taxes, it makes a lot of sense.  Even if it passes I bet the governor vetoes it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2014)

Passed the House......step in the right direction.

http://www.seacoastonline.com/articles/20140115-NEWS-140119823


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Passed the House......step in the right direction.
> 
> http://www.seacoastonline.com/articles/20140115-NEWS-140119823



You beat me posting this. Governor of NH saids she will veto bill. Hopefully people go in Government email local senators and tell them to governor not to veto the bill.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2014)

She's a first term governor.  I doubt she changes her mind.  It's too controversial for someone looking to get reelected and who doesn't have much of a track record yet. 

But, it's a step.  Like Colorado and Utah, legalization will need to get on the ballot for the people to vote on.  The support is there in the polls of residents, but as we know government officials don't represent their constituents well.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> She's a first term governor.  I doubt she changes her mind.  It's too controversial for someone looking to get reelected and who doesn't have much of a track record yet.
> 
> But, it's a step.  Like Colorado and Utah, legalization will need to get on the ballot for the people to vote on.  The support is there in the polls of residents, but as we know government officials don't represent their constituents well.


Her FB page has gone to shit over this issue. I posted my two cents. I think in the coming years politicians running for office are going to take a different stance on this as its a growing issue with the majority. Funny thing is it's getting support from both the right and the left. Her polls are favorable but I bet they take a hit after the veto


----------



## Edd (Jan 16, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Her FB page has gone to shit over this issue. I posted my two cents. I think in the coming years politicians running for office are going to take a different stance on this as its a growing issue with the majority. Funny thing is it's getting support from both the right and the left. Her polls are favorable but I bet they take a hit after the veto



She's getting an email from me.


----------



## Tin (Jan 16, 2014)

Really surprised about NH. I know a few years ago they fell 3 votes short of the 2/3s needed to overturn the veto on medicinal. 

Great stuff on NPR this morning about Florida taking a step in the right direction and allowing specific strains of medical marijuana (Charlotte's Web was discussed most). Hey, it is a step.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 16, 2014)

If she yields to public pressure and this goes through, can you even imagine the kind of cash the first few licensed stores in Seabrook and Salem, NH would make?  

That's assuming they allow private retailers.  

I would assume the State would take the same approach on cannabis as they do liquor and make them state run stores.  Or maybe they couldn't/wouldn't do that because cannabis is still illegal under the eyes of the Fed.  Having state run stores would increase the revenue to the state by 500% if not more, over just collecting a $30 an ounce tax as the House bill proposes.  That bill estimates a $30M revenue gain to the state, which is a nice chunk of change.  $150M plus from a State run operation directed towards education investment?  Game changer for a little state like NH with education funding problems.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> If she yields to public pressure and this goes through, can you even imagine the kind of cash the first few licensed stores in Seabrook and Salem, NH would make?
> 
> That's assuming they allow private retailers.
> 
> I would assume the State would take the same approach on cannabis as they do liquor and make them state run stores.  Or maybe they couldn't/wouldn't do that because cannabis is still illegal under the eyes of the Fed.  Having state run stores would increase the revenue to the state by 500% if not more, over just collecting a $30 an ounce tax as the House bill proposes.  That bill estimates a $30M revenue gain to the state, which is a nice chunk of change.  $150M plus from a State run operation directed towards education investment?  Game changer for a little state like NH with education funding problems.



And I would ski in NH more often if was legal their.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 19, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/19/obama-marijuana-alcohol_n_4627740.html



> With a majority of Americans now in favor marijuana legalization, President Barack Obama is now saying weed is no more dangerous to individuals' health than alcohol.In an interview with the New Yorker's David Remnick published Sunday, Obama said while he believes marijuana is "not very healthy," the drug isn't as harmful as some insist.
> 
> “As has been well documented, I smoked pot as a kid, and I view it as a bad habit and a vice, not very different from the cigarettes that I smoked as a young person up through a big chunk of my adult life. I don’t think it is more dangerous than alcohol," Obama told Remnick.
> 
> ...



More at link.


----------



## AdironRider (Jan 20, 2014)

Hassan is one and done if you ask me, vetoing this just goes against the whole live free or die thing.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 21, 2014)

I always keep one speculative stock in my portfolio. http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=MJNA

I'm hoping all this buzz over marijuana boost share price up.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I always keep one speculative stock in my portfolio. http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=MJNA
> 
> I'm hoping all this buzz over marijuana boost share price up.



I need a share of this.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 21, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I need a share of this.



Well they are only 20ish cents each! The commission will cost you like 50 times the price of a single share though so I'd buy more than one!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 22, 2014)

RootDKJ said:


> View attachment 10488



awesome


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 22, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/21/super-bowl-weed-recipes_n_4637987.html



> It happened. The only two states in the country where marijuana has been legalized for recreational use are sending teams to the Super Bowl this year. The Denver Broncos will face off against the Seattle Seahawks in a showdown that can only be described as made for stoners. The Bud Bowl, Weed Bowl, Hash Bowl -- call it what you will, this year's Super Bowl is the game marijuana-enthusiasts everywhere have been waiting for.Since everyone knows Super Bowl Sunday is America's biggest excuse outside of Thanksgiving to chow down, this year is the perfect occasion to try a pot recipe or edible -- for fans residing in states where it's legal, of course! There seems like no better way to get in the spirit.
> The possibilities for marijuana-enhanced food extend well beyond your average pot brownie (which doesn't have to be average at all, in fact). There are cannabis cocktails and no-bake (pun intended) weed cookies. There's caramel "potcorn," mashed "pot-atoes, and "pot chocolate."
> You can make pretty much anything with marijuana butter, including the Super Bowl's shining star: Buffalo wings!
> Call them munchies or just a tribute to the two states with teams in the game, weed-filled foods are sure to set the right mood on Super Bowl Sunday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2014)

http://marijuanapatients.org/congress-supports-medical-marijuana-action/

[h=1]US Congress forced to examine marijuana[/h]
[h=1]legislation if one more state passes medical[/h]
[h=1]marijuana[/h]


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 22, 2014)

Scotty said:


> And I would ski in NH more often if was legal their.



This


----------



## snoseek (Jan 23, 2014)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...rges-move-toward-marijuana-decriminalization/  You know when you see this guy speak up it goes on both sides of the fence. Both parties are going to scramble on this issue in the  future. We're getting to the point where its politically damaging to be against legalization. If you think about it, the right should be all over this-State rights, smaller govt. Ect....not just the liberals anymore. We are sprinting to the tipping point


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2014)

snoseek said:


> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...rges-move-toward-marijuana-decriminalization/  You know when you see this guy speak up it goes on both sides of the fence. Both parties are going to scramble on this issue in the  future. We're getting to the point where its politically damaging to be against legalization. If you think about it, the right should be all over this-State rights, smaller govt. Ect....not just the liberals anymore. We are sprinting to the tipping point



I see the light.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/lo...erry-for-decriminalization-of-pot-5168667.php



> Gov. Rick Perry for decriminalization of pot
> 
> SAN ANTONIO — Gov. Rick Perry signaled Thursday that he's for the decriminalization of marijuana use — not legalization, but the softening of punishment for pot users in the border state.
> 
> ...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 24, 2014)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/23/marijuana-bank_n_4656145.html



> Jan 23 (Reuters) - U.S. treasury and law enforcement agencies will soon issue regulations opening banking services to state-sanctioned marijuana businesses even though cannabis remains classified an illegal narcotic under federal law, Attorney General Eric Holder said on Thursday.
> 
> Holder said the new rules would address problems faced by newly licensed recreational pot retailers in Colorado, and medical marijuana dispensaries in other states, in operating on a cash-only basis, without access to banking services or credit.
> 
> ...


----------



## snoseek (Jan 24, 2014)

I've suspected all along this would be a huge topic in 2016, even though we have MUCH bigger concerns in this country. Don't mean to post political stuff but I think it's appropriate in the context of this thread.http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/23/marijuana-2016-election_n_4647715.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I've suspected all along this would be a huge topic in 2016, even though we have MUCH bigger concerns in this country. Don't mean to post political stuff but I think it's appropriate in the context of this thread.http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/23/marijuana-2016-election_n_4647715.html



I approve of this post.


----------



## planb420 (Jan 24, 2014)

Scotty said:


> I approve of this post.



I approve of puppies and candy.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 25, 2014)

snoseek said:


> I've suspected all along this would be a huge topic in 2016, even though we have MUCH bigger concerns in this country. Don't mean to post political stuff but I think it's appropriate in the context of this thread.http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/01/23/marijuana-2016-election_n_4647715.html



Is that the Biebs in the opening frame of the huff video?  :lol:


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 28, 2014)

Tourism up in Colorado.  Who would have thought that legalizing something people like would lead to that?  Will any others take notice?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 28, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Tourism up in Colorado.  Who would have thought that legalizing something people like would lead to that?  Will any others take notice?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


I am seriously considered Colorado over Utah if I go West because of this.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2014)

https://www.marijuanadoctors.com/bl...iol-Oil-Rich-in-Healing-Compounds-and-History

*Cannabidiol Oil, Rich in Both Healing Compounds and History*

              Posted by  

 Lindsey Steinberg on 01/28/2014 in Medical Marijuana Research





Heather  Jackson described her son’s severe seizures, beginning at just four  months old as his “deepest valley.” Young Zaki Jackson was experiencing  staggering thousands of seizures per day. In 2008, an  electroencephalography reading revealed that his seizures were occurring  at over 200 per hour. Zaki’s diagnosis? Doose Syndrome. By its very  definition, Doose Syndrome is exceptionally resistant to most  pharmaceutical treatments. Still, doctors met his condition with 17  different medications. To the Jackson’s dismay, none effectively  combated his condition. One day, Zaki’s life trajectory would change  immensely at the suggestion of Mrs. Jackson’s friend, a worker in  Hospice care. “I can’t tell you to try this, but there is this group of  brothers who have helped treat a similar case with cannabis oil,”  Heather’s friend told her. After reaching out to the well-known Stanley  brothers, primary cultivators of CBD-rich cannabis in Colorado - the ackson’s obtained the CBD-rich medicine and never looked back. Now,  Zaki is surrounded by family and friends - the Stanley brothers included  - celebrating his first year completely seizure free. At his party, Josh Stanley remarked, “We were reading these studies  in Israel from the ‘70s, ‘80s and ‘90s – studies where they saw positive  results on lab mice using high-CBD strains. So we decided to give it a  try, originally focusing on aiding cancer patients. It was by luck that  we discovered it could be so beneficial to those suffering from  seizures.”
 Although this cannadidiol oil first gained tremendous exposure this  past summer as CNN medical correspondent Sanjay Gupta premiered his  documentary Weed , showcasing several young patients undergoing cbd  treatment around the country, there is nothing modern about this form of  treatment. In fact, while the medicinal use of dried cannabis dates  back to 2900 BC, the use of cannabis oil treatment was recorded in 1450  BC, in the Book of Exodus. Numerous sources have sited, “Holy anointing  oil, as described in the original Hebrew version of the recipe in  Exodus, contained over six pounds of kaneh-bosem, a substance identified  by respected etymologists, linguists, anthropologists, botanists and  other researchers as cannabis, extracted into about six quarts of olive  oil, along with a variety of other fragrant herbs. The ancient anointed  ones were literally drenched in this potent mixture.” While some of the earliest recorded anecdotal evidence in medical journals dates as far back as the early 1800’s.
 The story goes like this; in 1839 a woman knocked upon the door of  British Army doctor stationed in India, William O’Shaughnessy. Panicked,  she brought her seizure-prone infant in hopes of finding an immediate  remedy. The doctor tried out opium and leeches, typical 19th-century  remedies, but the baby’s seizures grew immensely worse until they became  constant and he was unable to eat. As a last resort, Dr. O’Shaughnessy  tried out hemp oil in the form of a tincture, which the locals used as  their primary medicine. Instantly, the child’s seizures stopped. By  regularly dosing the tincture over the following few weeks, the child’s  seizures ceased altogether. The doctor concluded in a medical journal  article, “In Hemp the profession has gained an anti-convulsive remedy of  the greatest value.”


----------



## Edd (Jan 30, 2014)

Saw something funny while I was staying in Colorado last week.  There was a Frisco public access show, like "Ya Heard, with Perd!" (Parks and Rec fans) on TV one night.  The guests were the Frisco chief of police and a Summit County sheriff.

The topic was to clarify what you can do and when with the weed.  The cops seemed super cool with the new laws and repeated several times that it was "perfectly ok to consume on your own property, including your front yard."

The interview was fascinating and quietly hilarious because of the topic combined with the clunky flow of a public access show....but it could have been my buzz.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Feb 20, 2014)

Stoned on the slopes video

http://unofficialnetworks.com/edition-investigates-pot-smoking-skiers-128836/


----------



## snoseek (Feb 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Stoned on the slopes video
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/edition-investigates-pot-smoking-skiers-128836/



Good thing other states don't have that problem...


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2014)

this newscaster looks baked!

Which is more illegal: smoking herb in CO, or hiding cameras?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Good thing other states don't have that problem...



Actually I hear that it makes your confidence level go up so making for better riders on the hill.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2014)

by Scottskier


http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/cuomo-marijuana-copout-article-1.1619033 

When local NYC major news paper is calling for Cuomo to legalize the plant it time already.

*he joke's on us
*

*Related Stories*



 Gov. Cuomo dismisses pot legalization bill as ‘nonstarter’
 NYC politicians blast ‘galling’ Albany tax deal for luxury apartment towers






           There comes a point when social arrangements that had been broadly  accepted are exposed as cruel anachronisms. Not letting women vote.  Banning alcohol (ironically, aided by suffragettes). Not letting  homosexuals marry. Arresting people for a joint.
      Eventually, America tends to get these things right — but that’s cold  comfort to those damaged by mean, stupid laws in the meantime. How do  you ask someone to be the last person punished for a mistake widely  recognized as one?
      On marijuana, New Yorkers are ready for a change. It’s our politicians, Gov. Cuomo chief among them, who won’t heed the will of the people.
      Nearly three in five of us think recreational marijuana should be  legal, with a majority of every age group except senior citizens  agreeing. Eighty-three percent of voters under 30 support it, as do most  Democrats and independents, and even two in five Republicans. Women  support it. Men support it by nearly two-to-one.
      Nearly half of us say we’ve used marijuana. I know carpenters,  professors, housewives, law-enforcement officials and plenty of other  people who use it. You know some, too, whether you know it or not.
      Criminalizing common behavior is bad news, and New Yorkers know it.
      Whatever damage pot does, the law isn’t doing much, if anything, to  restrain it, while it’s plainly adding new damages — arrests and  needless criminal records, meted out mostly to the most vulnerable among  us, who are more likely to be stopped, more likely to end up in the  criminal justice system and more likely to be damaged by it.
      Young men of color are no more likely than their white peers to smoke  weed — they’re just much more likely to be punished for it. That’s not  right.

      After two decades of falling crime rates, prison populations are still  rising nationwide, and marijuana is a big reason why. That’s not right.
      In New York, 97% of marijuana arrests are for possession . That’s not right.
      Especially when the internet has made street-level selling much more rare. Juice shops now sell juice, not dime bags.
      Those 65 and older remain strongly (38-57) against legalization and, of  course, they vote, which helps explain why Cuomo’s office declared a  bill from Manhattan State Sen. Liz Krueger to legalize, tax and regulate  it “a non-starter.”
      Krueger says older people tell her “my doctor said marijuana might be  helpful, but they can’t prescribe it. They say tell your kids or your  grandkids to get it. And the grandparents say to me, I don’t want to get  my kids in trouble with the law.”
      So sick grandparents can’t get weed, but about every 15-year-old in the  city can. Of course, what they’re getting is completely unregulated,  sometimes laced — and, by definition, only available from criminals, who  are in endless supply.
      If you arrest a murderer, there’s one less murderer on the streets. If  you arrest a dealer, it’s an opportunity for someone with hustle to  profit from market demand.
      While Cuomo has given some ground on medical marijuana, offering a  limited and unimpressive plan in response to near universal (88%) public  support for it, he’s yet to yield on commercial usage — even as he’s  pushed hard to expand casino gambling.
      No one goes bankrupt buying weed, but they do spend serious money on  it. A proposal put out last year by former city controller and mayoral  candidate John Liu used back-of-the-envelope calculations (it’s tough to  come up with hard numbers for an underground economy) to conservatively  estimate that the New York City market alone would generate over $400  million in tax revenue, while saving $31 million in police and court  costs.
      That’s real money, enough of it to pay for Mayor de Blasio’s plan for  universal pre-K and afterschool programs for every junior high schooler.
      I’m not much for high people, or drunk ones. But it’s not the state’s  business, and New Yorkers know it. The real question: Do we need to wait  for our parents and grandparents to die before we stop needlessly  arresting their children and grandchildren?
      Legalizing marijuana would be a rare twofer for the state: a chance to  right a wrong and make money at the same time. And because Colorado and  other states have gone first — and haven’t socially imploded — we can  improve on their models and deal with, err, sticky issues like high  drivers and protecting kids from edibles.
      “It’s not just the positive fiscal impact,” said Liu. “It’s ameliorating pain and suffering” for people and communities.
      “And it’s already happening and picking up speed in other states and municipalities. Its just a matter of time for New York.”
      Or we can cling to a cruel anachronism. Governor?
_hsiegel@nydailynews.com_






Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/opinion/cuomo-marijuana-copout-article-1.1619033#ixzz2txtf0PkI
​


----------



## snoseek (Feb 21, 2014)

Those two snowboarders were complete jackasses. Way to represent.

I'll stop puffing on the mountain when the ski areas stop selling alcohol.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2014)

snoseek said:


> Those two snowboarders were complete jackasses. Way to represent.
> 
> I'll stop puffing on the mountain when the ski areas stop selling alcohol.



I just assumed those two boarders were  actors hired to make the story even slightly interesting.

Completely agree.  Nevermind just selling it, they heavily promote alcohol all over the mountain.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 21, 2014)

[sigh]

http://fox13now.com/2014/02/21/ca-g...ookies-in-two-hours-outside-marijuana-clinic/


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 21, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> [sigh]
> 
> http://fox13now.com/2014/02/21/ca-g...ookies-in-two-hours-outside-marijuana-clinic/



It says she's a girl scout, but it would be such a better story if she were a brownie.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> It says she's a girl scout, but it would be such a better story if she were a brownie.



:lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2014)

Who says that ignorance is not bliss?  Gail and Dale sing one of the "newer songs" that is a "modern spiritual":



Probably one of the best scenes from Lawrence Welk!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/27/u...tates-consider-legalizing-marijuana.html?_r=1

y RICK LYMANFEB. 26, 2014                                                                            
                                                    Photo                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Launch media viewer 

                          Katrin Haugh, left, and Carol  Thompson, of the Absentee and Petition Office in Anchorage,  processed  signatures that supported the effort to put marijuana legalization on  the ballot.                                               Credit             Erik Hill/The Anchorage Daily News, via Associated Press                                        
Continue reading the main story Share This Page 

 email 
 facebook 
 twitter 
 save 
 more 
 Continue reading the main story 

Continue reading the main story 

A  little over a year after Colorado and Washington legalized marijuana,  more than half the states, including some in the conservative South, are  considering decriminalizing the drug or legalizing it for medical or  recreational use. That has set up a watershed year in the battle over  whether marijuana should be as available as alcohol.
Demonstrating  how marijuana is no longer a strictly partisan issue, the two states  considered likeliest this year to follow Colorado and Washington in  outright legalization of the drug are Oregon, dominated by liberal  Democrats, and Alaska, where libertarian Republicans hold sway.
Advocates  of more lenient marijuana laws say they intend to maintain the momentum  from their successes, heartened by national and statewide polls showing  greater public acceptance of legalizing marijuana, President Obama’s  recent musings on the discrimdiscriminatory effect of marijuana prosecutions and the release of guidelines by his Treasury Department intended to make it easier for banks to do business with legal marijuana businesses.     Photo                  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Launch media viewer 

                          Kevin A. Sabet is the  executive director of Smart Approaches to Marijuana, which is  spearheading much of the effort to stop legalization initiatives.                                               Credit             Matthew Ryan Williams for The New York Times                           Their  opponents, though, who also see this as a crucial year, are just as  keen to slow the legalization drives. They are aided by a wait-and-see  attitude among many governors and legislators, who seem wary of pushing  ahead too quickly without seeing how the rollout of legal marijuana  works in Colorado and Washington.
“We  feel that if Oregon or Alaska could be stopped, it would disrupt the  whole narrative these groups have that legalization is inevitable,” said  Kevin A. Sabet, executive director of Smart Approaches to Marijuana, which is spearheading much of the effort to stop these initiatives. “We could stop that momentum.”
Despite  the drug still being illegal under federal law, the Obama  administration has said it will not interfere with the rollout of legal  marijuana in the states for several reasons, including whether the state  is successful in keeping it out of the hands of minors.
At least 14 states — including Florida, where an initiative has already qualified for the ballot — are considering new medical marijuana laws this year, according to the Marijuana Policy Project,  which supports legalization, and 12 states and the District of Columbia  are contemplating decriminalization, in which the drug remains illegal,  but the penalties are softened or reduced to fines. Medical marijuana  use is already legal in 20 states and the District of Columbia.An  even larger number of states, at least 17, have seen bills introduced  or initiatives begun to legalize the drug for adult use along the lines  of alcohol, the same approach used in Colorado and Washington, but most  of those efforts are considered unlikely of success this year.
The  allure of tax revenues is also becoming a powerful selling point in  some states, particularly after Gov. John W. Hickenlooper of Colorado  said last week that taxes from legal marijuana sales would be $134 million in the coming fiscal year, much higher than had been predicted when the measure was passed in 2012.
In  Rhode Island, which is struggling financially, national and local  advocates for legalization say the Colorado news is sure to help  legislation introduced in February to legalize the drug.
“Some  feel it’s not an appropriate issue for an election year, and others  want to wait and see what happens in Colorado,” said State Senator  Joshua Miller, a Democrat who is sponsoring the Rhode Island  legalization law. “But a lot of other people are very anxious to take  the revenue part of this very seriously.”


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)

Opponents  of legalization, meanwhile, are mobilizing across the country to slow  the momentum, keeping a sharp eye on Colorado for any problems in the  rollout of the new law there.
“Legalization  almost had to happen in order for people to wake up and realize they  don’t want it,” Mr. Sabet said. “In a strange way, we feel legalization  in a few states could be a blessing.”
Continue reading the main story 
California  had been considered a possibility to legalize marijuana this year  through a ballot proposition — one to do just that failed in 2010 — but  the Drug Policy Alliance, which had been leading the effort, decided this month to wait until 2016.
While  much of the recent attention has focused on these legalization efforts,  medical marijuana may also cross what its backers consider an important  threshold this year — most notably in the South where Alabama, Georgia  and South Carolina are among the states considering such laws.
John Morgan,  an Orlando lawyer whose firm includes former Gov. Charlie Crist, has  spent $3.6 million of his own money to get a medical marijuana  initiative on the November ballot in Florida, where a Quinnipiac  University poll conducted in November showed that eight in 10 Florida  voters support medical marijuana. State law requires 60 percent to pass.
Mr.  Morgan insists that his initiative is not intended to help Mr. Crist, a  Republican turned Democrat, reclaim the governorship.
Election data, compiled by Just Say Now, a pro-marijuana group, showed hat  the percentage of the vote that came from people under 30 increased  significantly from 2008 to 2012 in states that had marijuana  initiatives. This youth vote, predominantly Democratic, rose to 20  percent from 14 percent in Colorado, and to 22 percent from 10 percent  in Washington, both far above the 1 percent rise in the national youth  vote.“If it benefits Charlie Crist, it’s certainly an unintended consequence,” Mr. Morgan said.
Mr.  Sabet said his conversations with Democratic leaders around the country  convince him that there is little enthusiasm for being high-profile on  the issue. “For the moment, I think by and large, Democrats are  uncomfortable with that,” Mr. Sabet said.
Continue reading the main story *Recent Comments*

*jacrane*

  40 minutes ago    Do we legalize something to save 40,000 prison  sentences and cause another say 140,000 to become addicted to a  substance. Far more to this...
*TrueFreedom*

  40 minutes ago    Let's keep the momentum on this going.  Great job team!
*David*

  40 minutes ago    The problem with legalizing marijuana is ... oops I lost my train of thought.  Need to get a bite to eat.



  See All Comments 
Write a comment 
  In Maryland, though, the marijuana issue is already playing  a role in the governor’s race, where all three leading Democratic  candidates are talking about how much and how fast to ease marijuana  laws, not whether to do it at all.
A  narrow majority of Americans — 51 percent — believe marijuana should be  legal, according to a New York Times/CBS News poll conducted last week,  matching the result in a CBS News poll the previous month. In 1979,  when The Times and CBS first asked the question, only 27 percent wanted  cannabis legalized.
There  were stark differences in the new poll, though. While 72 percent of  people under 30 favored legalization, only 29 percent of those over 6agreed.  And while about a third of Republicans now favored legalization, this  was far below the 60 percent of Democrats and 54 percent of independents  who did so.In Alaska, sufficient signatures have been collected to get the legalization initiative on the ballot.
“Alaska is a red state, but with a heavy libertarian streak,” said Taylor Bickford, spokesman for the Campaign to Regulate Marijuana Like Alcohol in Alaska. “The idea of personal freedom and responsibility is uniting Alaskans on both sides of the aisle.”
Under state law, however, the vote will occur during the Aug. 19 primary, not in the general election.
“The  support in Alaska is very strong, but how do you poll on an issue like  this for a low-turnout primary election?” asked Ethan Nadelmann,  executive director of the Drug Policy Alliance. That is why he thinks  Oregon really has the better chance this year.
Anthony Johnson, the director of New Approach Oregon,  a coalition that is leading the drive there, said advocates are trying  to persuade state legislators to put the issue on the November ballot  while simultaneously preparing to collect the roughly 88,000 signatures  that would be needed to force it onto the ballot if the legislators  demur.
         “At the moment, I’d say the odds are no better than 50percent  that the Legislature will act,” Mr. Johnson said. “But if they don’t,  we will just gather the signatures. I am pretty confident we will be  able to get them.”Mason  Tvert, director of communications for the Marijuana Policy Project, a  leading advocate for legalizing marijuana, said campaigns were already  underway to stage aggressive legalization drives in several states over  the next couple of years, including Arizona, California, Maine,  Massachusetts, Nevada, and possibly Montana.
“It  is certainly important to maintain the momentum,” Mr. Tvert said, “But I  don’t think we can look at any one election cycle and see what the  future holds. This is going to be a multiyear effort.”
                                                   Dalia Sussman contributed reporting.

                         A version of this article appears in print on February 27, 2014, on page A1 of the New York edition with the


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2014)

sBlue Dream good MJ really graet MJ


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 3, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> sBlue Dream good MJ really graet MJ



Clearly.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2014)

http://www.change.org/petitions/pre...se-and-the-right-to-cultivate-for-medical-use
    Many scientific  studies are showing that medical marijuana and its extracts cure cancer  and significantly reduce the symptoms of many other illnesses. Despite  all of this recent scientific proof each state is forced to rage it's  own fight for legalization and access to this medicinal treatment while  the federal government does nothing to unite the states by federally  allowing patients the freedom of a safer choice.  Many families are  forced to become "marijuana refugees" and move to other states to access  this treatment and save their sick and dying loved ones. We the people,  not matter their geographical location, deserve equal access to this  medical treatment and since many are too economically disadvantaged or  too sick to even consider moving we demand federal law be changed.

      To: 
President of the United States 
U.S. House of Representatives 

  Provide safe access to medical marijuana for all American citizens by  federally legalizing medical marijuana use and the right to cultivate  for personal use. 

  Sincerely, 
[Your name]


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2014)

http://www.mainstreet.com/article/f...juana-added-new-york-assembly-budget-proposal

NEW YORK (MainStreet) — New York Assembly Democrats have rolled a bill legalizing medical marijuana into next week's budget proposal.
 Democratic Assemblyman Dick Gottfried told Capital the measure would resemble his Compassionate Care Act, to bring an order to dispensing the drug for various maladies.
 Still, there are some disparities between Gottfried's original  proposal and this one, which is cosponsored by Independent Democrat  Diana Savino in the State Senate.
 The Assembly plan will stipulate that the excise tax on marijuana  will be calculated according to a percentage of the dispensing price,  not as a per-found cost. To boot, as part of the budget proposal, more  dispensaries would also be able to expedite the process of getting into  business.

*Related Articles*



 Marijuana Still a Threat Despite Legalization 
 Medical Marijuana Added to New York Assembly Budget Proposal 
 Does Marijuana Cause Violence? 
 Here are the Worst U.S. Cities for Pot Smokers 
 Marijuana Buzz in Washington: State Issues Pot License 



  "We're thrilled to see the Assembly put medical marijuana on the the  table for the upcoming budget negotiations," said Derek Peterson, CEO of Terra Tech (TRTC).  "Clearly these are lawmakers who see the economic value this industry  could provide. We feel this move puts us in a very strong position for  passage this year, hopefully making New York the 21st state with a  medical cannabis industry. We look forward to participating in that  industry."
 This measure of course is a large expansion of the limited medical  marijuana program proposed by Governor Andrew Cuomo earlier in the year.  It could be a boon for the various marijuana companies like GW Pharmaceuticals (GWPH) and Creative Edge Nutrition (FITX) trying to gain market share in the medical marijuana space through emphasis on pharmaceuticals and biotech.  "Medical marijuana being included in the Assembly's one house budget is a  major step towards opening what may become the second largest medical  cannabis industry in the nation," said Evan Nison, co-founder and  director at  New York Cannabis Alliance and executive director at NORML  NJ. "We commend Assemblyman Gottfried and Speaker [Sheldon] Silver on  taking this step."  
But there are obstacles.
 Though New York state Senate Republicans have chilled out their  opposition to medical marijuana measures, majority co-leader Dean Skelos  did relent in aversion to legalization: he said he would approve  non-smoke-based forms of medical marijuana.
 "Now we must make sure Senator Skelos and Governor Cuomo listen to  the people of New York and agree to include this in the final version of  the budget to allow experienced companies like ours to provide safe  access to medical quality cannabis," Nison said.

      [h=2]Related Articles[/h]     

 Marijuana Still a Threat Despite Legalization
 Medical Marijuana Added to New York Assembly Budget Proposal
 Does Marijuana Cause Violence?
 Here are the Worst U.S. Cities for Pot Smokers
 Marijuana Buzz in Washington: State Issues Pot License



_--Written by Ross Kenneth Urken for MainStreet_


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 12, 2014)

http://blog.norml.org/2014/03/12/ne...ngly-in-favor-of-marijuana-decriminalization/


----------



## snoseek (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/03/...k-down-on-legal-weed-in-states-that-allow-it/


The GOP trying to further alienate themselves from the voters. It's almost like they're actively trying to lose the next elections. Either way I doubt this goes anywhere.

In the end the boomers are turning out to be the hypocrites their parents labeled them back in the 60's....


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Mar 18, 2014)

snoseek said:


> http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2014/03/...k-down-on-legal-weed-in-states-that-allow-it/
> 
> 
> The GOP trying to further alienate themselves from the voters. It's almost like they're actively trying to lose the next elections. Either way I doubt this goes anywhere.
> ...



because congress doesn't have anything more important to worry about...what a bunch of clowns


----------



## jimk (Apr 3, 2014)

Did you guys see this article on CNN?

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/03/living/weed-colorado-family-vacation/index.html?hpt=hp_c4


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2014)

Medical Marijuana is likely dead in New York******* The  state’s medical marijuana bill is likely dead in New York this year  according to Assembly Speaker Sheldon Silver. He told reporters in the  Capitol last Monday that the medical marijuana bill was effectively dead  for the ‘duration of the legislative session’. Silver’s tried to  backpedal afterward but advocates think he may be right. The Senate  sponsor of the medical marijuana bill Diane Savino of Staten Island and  Co sponsor Assembly Member Richard Gottfried took exception to the  speaker. 
 Ninety percent of New York State voters support the  legalization of medical marijuana according to a Quinnipiac University  poll release in Feb.  Savino and allies have been talking up the  ‘Compassionate Care Act’ all month. Advocates came to the Capitol last  week to lobby lawmakers and people with medical problems testified about  there hope to get legal medical marijuana. But the bill kept getting  bogged down over political skirmishes.  The Senate, which is ruled by a  coalition of Republicans and a hand full of breakaway Democrats, has so  far not put the measure on the floor due to opposition by some GOP  Senators. Advocates report Senator Savino has been trying to use a  parliamentary maneuver to try to advance the bill and was attempting an  end run around Senate Republican Leader Dean Skelos. “More Savino's and  less Skelos would be a good thing for our Senate” said Deniece Kinash,  coordinator of ‘New York State Committee To Legalize Marijuana’.  

 The back-story to this drama is worth mentioning. It was Beer, Wine,  Cider and Spirits day in Albany. Gov Andrew Cuomo is hosting the  state’s second alcohol summit. He has created a one stop shop, making it  easier for beer, wine and spirits producers having a single point of  government contact for help with licensing and regulations. The governor  has also signed legislation over the past couple years to help these  businesses grow. The number of NY microbreweries has increased in 2011  from 40 to 93 as of Tuesday. It doesn’t take a rocket scientist to  assume these alcohol producers don’t want competition from legalize  marijuana growers and sellers.
 The Senate is ruled by a coalition  of Republicans and a hand full of breakaway Democrats. No republican  has won statewide office without the backing of the Conservative Party  of New York in 30 years. “The Republican think tank is run from New York  City by Michael R. Long, who used to run it out of his liquor store,  Long's Wine & Liquor in Brooklyn. They successfully blocked same sex  marriage for many years, till he was publicly shamed as the REAL  opponent. Shame on the Senate Republicans for keeping sick New Yorkers  from natural, healing medicine,” said an advocate who ask his name be  withheld.  “Saying no to medical marijuana because it might hurt liquor  sales is a new low for New York Republicans.” It is a dirty shame.Our only chance is to organize a massive protest”, Kinash said. Her  organization is planning a marijuana protest rally in Union Square Park  on May 3, 2014 at 12:00 noon. It will coincide with the annual New York  Cannabis Parade that will be marching down Broadway and arrive at 1:00  P.M. in Union Park. We think everyone fighting for legal marijuana in  New York should keep the pressure on Senate Republicans. “Support for  State Senator Liz Krueger’s (D-Manhattan) Marijuana Regulation and  Taxation Act (MRTA) to legalize marijuana like in Colorado and  Washington is not dead yet . We must keep hope alive,” she said.  (Gov. Andrew Cuomo, center, Lt. Gov. Bob Duffy, left, and Assembly  Speaker Sheldon Silver speak during the Wine, Beer, Spirits and Cide

Our NY reps suck big time. I think it time to move to CoL.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2014)

http://live.huffingtonpost.com/r/segment/marijuana-charlottes-web-colorado/529cc69078c90a724000043e

Charlotte's Web" is the name of one of the most coveted medical  marijuana strains, and is being used to treat children with epilepsy. We  talk to some of these "marijuana refugees" about this unconventional  method and how it is helping to treat them.
No THC in this only CBD which does not get any one high and this is why it is a mircale plant.

http://neurosciencefundamentals.unsw.wikispaces.net/Marijuana+and+Epilepsy
On  August 7th 2013, a news article on CNN informs its readers of the  journey of a young 6 year old girl named Charlotte Figi (shown in the  images below), who has Dravet Syndrome, a rare form of epilepsy. Dravet  Syndrome is a branch of generalised epilepsy with febrile seizures  (GEFS+) that denotes severe myoclonic epilepsy of infants (SMEI). Caused  by dysfunction in GABA receptors  and sodium and calcium ion channels, it hinders development in  conscious mental activity, causes tonic clonic and myoclonic seizures,  and ataxia. It is distinguished in its severity and resistance to  treatments, and as the name implies, begins in infancy.
Numerous  failed treatment attempts led to the parental decision to try a specific  strain of marijuana for Charlotte which was tentatively endorsed by two  medical practitioners. The particular strain of marijuana which was  high in cannabidiol (CBD) was by far the most successful treatment, and  was thought of as a potential viable option for others in similar  situations. The article discussed scientific and clinical implications  of using CBD to treat epilepsy as it contends with current preconceived  misconceptions about the unethical use of medicinal marijuana.


CHARLOTTE FIGI'S JOURNEY...​





[h=1]Table of Contents[/h] 
 
 
1. INTRODUCTION
2. NEUROSCIENTIFIC CONTEXT
2.1. Introduction
2.2 Study 1- (Animal Study)
 
 
2.3. Study 2- (Human Study)
3. ANALYSIS
3.1 Quality of the media item
3.1.1 Target Audience
3.1.2 Quality of information
 
3.2. Social context
3.2.1 Ethics 
3.2.2 Marijuana and Law
3.2.3 Stereotypes
4. APPENDIX 
5. REFERENCES
6. PLANNING
Final - Sept 23rd 10am




[h=1]*2. NEUROSCIENTIFIC CONTEXT*[/h]  
[h=3]2.1. Introduction[/h]  
The marijuana strain  (shown in image 1) that was used to treat Charlotte's epilepsy has been  shown to be low in delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) and high in  cannabidiol (CBD). Dravet syndrome, also known as Severe Myoclonic  Epilepsy of Infancy (SMEI), is a rare and life-threatening form of  intractable epilepsy that begins in infancy. (Hill TD et al., 2013)







Image 1: Marijuana strain

Marijuana is a naturally growing plant with the major chemical components include:


delta-9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC)- Primary psychoactive constituent of marijuana (Figure 1)
cannabidiol (CBD)- Primary non psychoactive constituent of marijuana (Figure 2)






Initially,  neuroscientists and pharmacologist investigated the molecule THC, with  some reports of their anticonvulsant properties that were prevalent  through experimentation. However there appears to be a universal  consensus among scientific literature that the potential anticonvulsive  properties of THC and its isomers could not be implemented into human  studies due to it's psychoactivity.
Figure 3 below summarises the effects of marijuana on the normal functioning of different brain regions.







Figure 3: The effects of THC on the brain



[h=3]*2.2 Study 1- (Animal Study)*[/h]  
*STUDY : Cannabidivarin-rich cannabis extracts are anticonvulsant in mouse and rat via a CB1 receptor-independent mechanism.*

The experiments described in the above  research paper (Hill TD et al., 2013) aim to examine the anticonvulsant  profiles of cannabis-derived botanical drug substances (BDS) rich in  cannabidivarin (CBDV) which is a non-psychoactive cannabinoid found in  cannabis (Hill TD et al., 2013). The function of this chemical compound  is to activate cannabinoid CB1 receptors on cells that repress  neurotransmitter release in the brain (Pertwee RG,1997). A constituent  of this compound is cannabidiol (CBD) which is the primary focus of this  study due to its proven medical applications for seizures (Zuardi AW et  al., 2012). This can be related to our core text as it aims to further  investigate the statement made in the CNN article that “Scientists think  the CBD quiets the excessive electrical and chemical activity in the  brain that causes seizures” (Young, 2013). Acute seizure models with an  in vivo design, meaning the use of animal testing was prevalent (Emelda  M, 2011), were carried out in order to investigate the attachment of the  different parts of CBDV and BDSs at cannabinoid CB1 receptors. These  receptors were examined as they are expressed mainly in the brain's  central nervous system, where conditions such as Dravet Syndrome are  developed (Cultivator C_,_ 2013).

The anticonvulsant profiles of two CBDV BDSs were assessed in three  rodent models of intense seizure. This is a useful design for Charlotte  Figi’s case as she was experiencing extremely intense grand mal seizures  for up to 4 hours 300 times a week ( Hill TD et al., 2013). The  researchers wanted to know if the combination of purified CBDV and CBD  produce a synergetic (increased response) or antagonistic (decreased  response) to seizure intensity (Tallarida, 2006). This could  significantly impact the treatment of epileptic disorders such as Dravet  Syndrome as knowing the most effective combination and dose of  antiepileptic drugs is essential for sufferers like Charlotte. Static  beam and grip-strength tests were conducted in order to objectively  quantify the muscular strength and balance of rodents and assess the  affect of drugs on muscular degeneration (Hill TD et al., 2013). Binding  of CBDV BDSs to cannabinoid CB1 receptors was assessed by employing  displacement binding assays which helps to determine the concentration  of the test drug that should be administered to epileptic patients like  Charlotte.

The results of the supporting study show that both modified (cannabis  enriched) and purified (regular) CBDV BDSs had a considerable  anticonvulsant affect in the PTZ model (≥100 mg kg-1); the audiogenic  seizure model complements this by showing unmodified CBDV BDSs (where  the THC and THCV have been removed) also demonstrating strong  anticonvulsant activity (≥87 mg kg-1). This tells us that THC and THCV  do not have a significant effect on the anticonvulsant activity of BDSs.  Negative motor effects of CBDV BDSs were examined on static beam  performance which can be explained by the presence of THC and THCV in  CBDV BDS. The presence of these compounds was also responsible for  displacement of CB1 cannabinoid receptors and the limited affinity for  CBDV to bind to these receptors. Even though they did not impact the  anticonvulsant affect of the cannabinoid it is still preferable that  cannabis strands such as ‘Charlotte’s Web’ contains very little amounts  of THC, which it does.

These findings strongly support further clinical development of CBDV  BDSs for treatment of epilepsy. This is clearly related to our primary  research text as the cannabis strand that Charlotte Figi ingests has  also proven to have a significant effect on the duration and severity of  her seizures. The supporting text augments the CNN article as it  provides evidence that cannabidiol has a very low affinity for CB1  receptors. Finally the Stanley brothers were able to cultivate a  cannabis strain with 0.5% THC and 17% CBD (Young, 2013). This low  percentage of THC and relatively high percentage of CBD is justified in  the supporting article as the anti-convulsant actions of CBD were  demonstrated in the multiple experiments listed above; and THC was found  to only cause the euphoric affects of the drug and does not provide any  medical benefits (Cox, 2012).
[h=3][/h]  [h=3][/h]  [h=3]2.3. Study 2- (Human Study)[/h]  
*STUDY: Chronic administration of cannabidiol to healthy volunteers and epileptic patients. *

This study by Cunha J M et al. (2013)  explores the chronic administration of CBD to both healthy volunteers  and epileptic patients. This was an extremely important study as it is  one of the few, well established human studies, which implements the  promising results which are expressed through the application of CBD in  mice and tries to emulate this for human application.

There  were two phases of this study. The first phase consisted of 16 healthy  volunteers (who were split up into two groups of 8) who underwent a  battery of physical and neurological examinations such as EEG's, blood  and urine analysis and ECG's which continued in a weekly testing  pattern. In the first group, 3 mg/kg of CBD was prescribed daily for 30  days to 8 healthy volunteers.In the second group of 8 healthy  volunteers, they received the same number of identical capsules  containing glucose as a placebo drug in a double blind setting. 

In  the second phase of the study there were 15 patients who were diagnosed  with secondary generalised epilepsy with temporal focus. These patients  were randomly divided into two groups and received (similar to the  first study) a double-blind procedure. However the daily dose of CBD or  placebo was 200-300 mg. The methodology of testing was the same as the  first phase of the study, with the exception of the frequency of  clinical and laboratory examinations which were every 15 or 30 days, as  the duration of this study was four and a half months. 

There  is no justification, within this study, for the use of 3 mg/kg or  200-300 mg daily as the correct dosage. A further investigation of this  revealed that universal dosages has not been established for human  studies which concern the effect of CBD on epilepsy. As a result, this  required an analysis of an animal study (Jones NA et al., 2012) in order  to establish an understanding for potential CBD doses that could be  extrapolated onto humans. Jones NA et al. (2012) determined through  their study that all doses of CBD (1 mg/kg, 10 mg/kg and 100 mg/kg)  decreased the percentage of animals experiencing the most severe  tonic/clonic seizures. Therefore the dose of 3 mg/kg or 200-300mg daily  can be considered as a reliable dose. 

The  results for both parts of the study suggest multiple things which are  of interests for the purposes of exploring the neuroscientific knowledge  which is exhibited in the CNN article. Firstly, this study supports the  idea that there was no psychotropic effects of CBD based off of subject  testimonies. Furthermore, the results of the neurological and clinical  examinations indicated that all patients and volunteers tolerated  CBD very well as these tests showed no signs of toxicity. Of the 8 CBD  subjects in the second phase of the study, 4 showed considerable  improvement in their clinical condition who remained almost convulsive  free (which supports the experiences and accounts which are explored in  the CNN article in regards to Charlotte's improvement) and 3 other  patients demonstrated partial improvement in their clinical condition.  CBD was ineffective in 1 patient.

The  study concludes that CBD had a beneficial effect in patients suffering  from secondary generalised epilepsy with temporal focus who did not  benefit from known antiepileptic drugs. A study conducted by Singh R et al. (2001) has concluded that Severe  Myoclonic Epilepsy of Infancy (i.e Dravet's Syndrome) is the most  severe phenotype in the generalised epilepsy with febrile seizures  spectrum. Since Dravet's Syndrome has been classified as a severe  type of generalised epilepsy, and selected scientific studies show that  CBD has the potential to be used in treating forms of generalised  epilepsy, it can be deemed plausible that CBD could be a potential line  of treatment for specific epilepsies in the future. However, there have  been very few human studies in this area and it is important to note  that none of these studies were done on children. In saying this, it  would be foolish to ignore the clear parallels between the improvement  and experiences of Charlotte's condition and those of the adults in the  human study. Ultimately, there is no  current concrete scientific evidence to support or advocate the use of  CBD as a treatment for Epilepsy or Dravet's Syndrome. 


[h=1]3. ANALYSIS[/h]  

[h=3]3.1 Quality of the media item[/h]  [h=4]3.1.1 Target Audience[/h]  
For the general American public, international audiences and those  looking for viable options for alternative epilepsy treatments, CNN  somewhat seeks to break the negative social stereotypes of marijuana.  For example, there is a slide show in the article that increasingly  pairs images of marijuana with smiling faces, and conditions a positive  view of the treatment drug. Also, the discussion link within the article  provides room for comments however, its contributors are readers of  CNN. Therefore, there is a limited, biased audience reading this  article. It may not give an accurate sample of opinions but at least it  acknowledges that this is an important issue as there is room for open  minded discussions.

[h=4]3.1.2 Quality of information[/h]  
The article is in opposition with its medium: it’s an online article –  it has the potential to provide the easiest access to a large list of  references, and yet the only links are to their own articles (Spellman,  2013). Keeping the audience so tightly in their network leaves a  significant lack of scientific accuracy, and the self-bias limits its ability to give balanced, informed information.

While the author does maintain  some scientific accuracy through jargon (e.g. “myoclonus”, “ketones”),  it fails to accurately explain a lot of the terms,so scientific content  is not the focus of the article. For example, “ketones” do not “suppress  seizures” - the mechanisms are actually unknown, and even have in vitro  evidence against them (Thio LL et al., 2000). The conversational tone  implies that the author is not writing for an audience with a good depth  of understanding, so this use of jargon would be to add credibility,  and not information. This credibility serves to make marijuana sound  more medical, and take it further away from its social stereotypes, and  therefore excuse the use of the drug at Charlotte’s young age.


The author effectively shifts  negative social views of marijuana, also by listing many failed  treatments and tests, and thus building sympathy towards the  controversial age and drug choice, however he does so at the expense of  presenting doctors as incompetent ("Doctors were stumped"). For example,  Charlotte’s mother is quoted “At 2, she really started to decline  cognitively," Paige said. "Whether it was the medicines or the seizures,  it was happening”, suggesting it was the treatments that also caused  it, whereas cognitive decline is actually part of Dravet’s syndrome  (Thio LL et al., 2000). The lack of journal references in addition with  the accusations of ineptitude ("My thought now is, why were we the ones  that had to go out and find this cure? This natural cure? How come a  doctor didn't know about this? How come they didn't make me aware of  this?") creates an overall negative tone towards the medical community,  and reveals a large communication gap between research developments and  the general public.

While there is a positive bias  towards using marijuana as a medical treatment for children (using  “marijuana” to provide credible scientific connotations), there is a  caution towards its legalisation (a change to “pot” to call forth the  negative stereotypes as seen in the image below) (Spellman, 2013).

​




Image 2: The stereotypes of marijuana use
[h=3][/h]  [h=3]3.2. Social context[/h]  
[h=4]3.2.1 Ethics [/h]  
The media article alludes to the ethics by debating the issue of the use  of drugs at a very young age. The author justifies the use of medicinal  marijuana as having a more positive effect in treatment and its  advantages make the age issue less problematic. This means that the  concern with age is outweighed by the benefit of marijuana use on  epilepsy. Also, this medicinal use goes against medical profession. The  article thus has no definitive stance on the issues of age and drugs as  it discusses both sides of the argument. This provides mixed views and  helps inform this ethical issue to the audience.

The ethics of marijuana is debated because the use of this drug to treat  illnesses has both good and bad consequences which should be considered  before it can be legalized. The positive effect of marijuana can be  seen in the prescribed article as it is successful in treating patients  with epilepsy. The effect of legalizing marijuana use is associated with  its medicinal use to ease the pain in the illness. The downside to this  use is the potential harm it can cause and can be viewed as persuading  its illegal use. This issue involves questioning whether the only way to  provide successful relief for epilepsy is to use marijuana. Also,  whether the potential medicinal use of this drug outweighs the harmful  consequences that can arise. (Clark, PA et al., 2000). The patient must  have the right to explore all the treatments possible. However, the use  of this drug has not yet been legalized and can lead to people resorting  to black- market purchasing of this drug (Clark, PA et al., 2000).  Thus, the risks associated with the abuse of marijuana are important as  it can be fatal. Although, the fight against the debilitating effects  that chronic illnesses have on a person has more of an impact on the  general public.

[h=4]3.2.2 Marijuana and Law[/h]  
The use of medicinal marijuana to treat illnesses has been debated but not yet permitted in Australia (Wodak, 2013)_._  The National Drug Strategy Household Survey of 2010 depicts that it is  the most common illicit drug to be used in Australia (Legislative  Council, 2013_)_. The medicinal advantage of relieving symptoms  of illness such as epilepsy is also conflicted with the increase  reliance of this drug that the patient may develop (Wodak, 2013)_,_ (Fitzgerald, 2013)_._  Thus prohibiting this drug prohibits it benefits for medicinal use. It  has also been recommended for marijuana to be legalized for medicinal  use only to patients with terminal illnesses.

[h=4]3.2.3 Stereotypes[/h]  
The main  stereotype that is common in society and seen in this article is the  influence of parents giving marijuana to their child with epilepsy. The  parents of the epileptic child, care more about the healing of their  child than the actual notion of them becoming "stoned" (as seen in image  2 above). They find that the use of marijuana is a strategy to cope  with the effects of epilepsy (Mail Online, 2013)_,_ (Zouves,  2012). This stereotype can also be viewed as self-serving of the parent  to ultimately improve the quality of their life by curing their child.  It is a difficult decision made based on the conflict determining if the  harms of the seizures outweigh the effects of marijuana. Current  research in this field depicts that the medicinal and prolonged use of  marijuana to treat epilepsy have significant detrimental effects to  humans, especially children. These include affecting attention, memory  and cognitive executive decisions (Zouves, 2012). Thus, administering  the child with medicinal drugs, especially at a young age (6 years in  media article) can have developmental problems in the future.

The prescribed  article battled these stereotypes by alluding that the treatment with  marijuana will involve using its extracted oils rather than smoking it.  This will eliminate the health dangers of the actual act of smoking it.  It also explains that the marijuana strain that will be used to help  treat Charlotte’s condition will be low in the psychoactive chemicals  (e.g. TCH) that cause her to get “drugged/ a high” and will be abundant  in advantageous medicinal compounds (e.g. CBD). Within this article, the  risks of marijuana are also assessed. It can be concluded that these  risks were much smaller in comparison to the major brain damage that  Charlotte had already suffered prior from her epilepsy. Marijuana as a  medicinal treatment was used as a last resort after all other options  failed. Obtaining consent from two doctors for the medicinal use of  marijuana and testing the new drug strain were the strategies used  stressing that this process was legal.


[h=1]4. APPENDIX [/h]  The core text that our assignment focused on was the CNN article  ‘Marijuana stops child’s severe seizures’ by Saundra Young. The CNN  website was accessed through a Google search; subsequently epilepsy was  typed into the CNN article search engine which produced 199 results,  from which our core text was chosen. Numerous other articles were viewed  but deemed not as interesting or scientifically relevant in keeping  with the requirements of the assignment. The CNN article was shortlisted  amongst five other online media items and was eventually chosen through  numerous group discussions and meetings as it was published recently,  is scientifically accurate, understandable to the general public and  aims to abolish stereotypes and bridge the gap between science and  society.

Once we had chosen our core text various search tools were used to  research the accuracy/quality of the scientific information throughout  the article, its bias/appropriateness to the target audience, the  scientific/social context within which it was written and other  related/contrasting media pieces. Each group member was allocated a  specific task. When researching the article’s bias or forced direction,  links to related articles and videos from the CNN article were explored  as CNN did not provide any other credible references. Aside from this,  multiple Google searches were conducted to gather reliable and valid  information from websites primarily focusing on and informing our  judgements on the accuracy/quality of scientific information and the  social/scientific context of our online media item. Finally, when  assessing the quality of information, a significant portion of this was  determining whether it is in accord with accepted current understanding  of neuroscience. Therefore numerous research articles were reviewed by  using search tools via the UNSW library website such as ‘SearchFirst,’  ‘A-Z e-Journals,’ ‘Find Databases,’ and the ‘Catalogue.’ Through these  search tools many journals such as ‘Seizure’ and ‘The Journal of  Pharmacology and Experimental Therapeutics’ were examined via online  databases of scientific literature and studies for example PubMed,  Google Scholar and Wiley Online Library.

Our group felt  that the students who reviewed our wiki page overall were quite positive  in their review. There were numerous strong points noted as well as a  few congruent weak points that we later tried to rectify with the help  of the general and specific constructive criticism given. Our peers  suggested the primary strengths of the wiki page were the thorough  explanation of the major components of the cannabis strain, the critical  analysis of the article, the inclusion of a comprehensive human and  animal study, and the ‘Quality of Information’ section. The weak points  included not explaining epilepsy and particularly Dravet Syndrome in  much detail, the social context was too broad and not related back to  the focus of the article, more of an Australian perspective and there  were no figures or charts. We thought all of these points were valid and  in order to improve our wiki page and eliminate these weak points we  were able to address these concerns in the following way: Under ‘Social  Context,’ a discussion of possible future strategies that can allow  treatment in Australia as well as how stereotypes can be abolished was  suggested by a reviewer. Shortening this section was also suggested,  thus the content of this section was assessed by our group and it was  decided that cutting down this section is more appropriate as we have  already surpassed the word limit. In addition, more tables and graphs  will be added to break up the text as well as more information on  epilepsy and Dravet Syndrome. We were unable to include tables or graphs  for the human study as it was published in the 1940's so there were  none available. Finally, the inconsistent sizing of the headings that  were brought to our attention will be fixed; along with all the  references under each paragraph being deleted as having all of them at  the bottom of the wiki page will reduce clutter and ensure a better flow  to the article.

[h=1]5. REFERENCES[/h]  

Hill, T D., et al. "Cannabidivarin-rich cannabis extracts are  anticonvulsant in mouse and rat via a CB1 receptor-independent  mechanism." _PubMed_ (2013): Web. 3 Sept. 2013. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23902406.
Pertwee, R G. "Pharmacology of cannabinoid CB1 and CB2 receptors." _PubMed_ 74.2 (1997): 129-180. Web. 3 Sept. 2013. <http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9336020>.
Zuardi, A W. "A critical review of the antipsychotic effects of cannabidiol: 30 years of a translational investigation." _PubMed_ 18.32 (2012): 5131-5140. Web. 3 Sept. 2013. <http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22716160>.
Young, Saundra. "Marijuana stops child's severe seizures." _CNN_. Cable News Network, 7 Aug. 2013. Web. 4 Sept. 2013. <http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/07/health/charlotte-child-medical-marijuana>.
Emelda, M. "Difference Between In Vivo and In Vitro." _DifferenceBetween.net_. N.p., 27 Apr. 2011. Web. 4 Sept. 2013. <http://www.differencebetween.net/science/difference-between-in-vivo-and-in-vitro/>.
Cultivator, Campo. "Dravet Syndrome and the 20:1 cannabis treatment – Searching for the CBD, part II." _Growers Guide to Cannabis_. N.p., 2013. Web. 4 Sept. 2013. <http://growersguidetocannabis.com/dravet-syndrome-and-the-201-cbd-cannabis-treatment/>.
Tallarida, Ronald J., et al. "An Overview of Drug Combination Analysis with Isobolograms." _The Journal of Pharmacology and Experimental Therapeutics_ 319.1 (2006): 1-7. Web. 5 Sept. 2013. <http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/content/319/1/1.full>.
Cox, Lauren. "What is THC?." _livescience_. TechMedia Network, 5 Nov. 2012. Web. 5 Sept. 2013. <http://www.livescience.com/24553-what-is-thc.html>.
"What is Dravet Syndrome?." _Dravet Syndrom Foundation_. silver creative group, 2013. Web. 30 Aug. 2013. <http://www.dravetfoundation.org/dravet-syndrome/what-is-dravet-syndrome>.
Cunha, J M., et al. "Chronic administration of cannabidiol to healthy volunteers and epileptic patients." _PubMed_ 21.3 (1980): 175-185. Web. 30 Aug. 2013. <http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7413719>.
Singh, R., et al. "Severe Myoclonic Epilepsy of Infancy: Extended Spectrum of GEFS+?" _Epilepsia_ 42.7 (2001): 837-844. Web. 1 Sept. 2013. <http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1046/j.1528-1157.2001.042007837.x/abstract>.
Jones, N A., et al. "Cannabidiol exerts anti-convulsant effects in animal models of temporal lobe." _Seizure_ 21 (2012): 344-352. Web. 1 Sept. 2013. <http://www.cannlabs.com/papers/CBD Seizures.pdf>.
Spellman, Jim. "Pot activists divided over new cannabis club." _CNN_. Cental News Network, 2 Jan. 2013. Web. 1 Sept. 2013. <http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/01/us/colorado-marijuana-club/index.html>.
Thio, L L., et al. "Ketone bodies do not directly alter excitatory or inhibitory hippocampal synaptic transmission." _PubMed_ 54.2 (2000): 325-331. Web. 1 Sept. 2013. <http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10668691>.
Wodak, Alex. "Legalising medicinal cannabis is a leap forward for compassion ." _The Conversation_. The Conversation Media Group, 16 May 2013. Web. 2 Sept. 2013. <http://theconversation.com/legalising-medicinal-cannabis-is-a-leap-forward-for-compassion-14297>.
"The use of cannabis for." _Legislative Council_. N.p., 15 May 2013. Web. 2 Sept. 2013. <http://www.parliament.nsw.gov.au/Pr...The use of cannnabis for medical purposes.pdf>.
Fitzgerald, Ross. "Time to get real on cannabis use ." _The Australian_. N.p., 18 May 2013. Web. 3 Sept. 2013. <http://www.theaustralian.com.au/opi...-on-cannabis-use/story-e6frg6zo-1226645144660>.
"Medical  marijuana provides 'miraculous' results for 6-year-old California boy  with rare form of epilepsy that prevented him from walking, sleeping and  eating." _Mail Online_. Associated Newspapers Ltd, 11 Aug. 2013. Web. 29 Aug. 2013. <http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ar-old-California-boy-rare-form-epilepsy.html>.
Zouves, Natasha. "Ryan’s Story: Medical Marijuana And Autism." _Neon Tommy_. USC Annenberg, 12 Jan. 2012. Web. 29 Aug. 2013. <http://www.neontommy.com/news/2012/01/ryan-s-story-medical-marijuana-and-autism>.
Clark, Peter A., et al. "The Ethics of Medical Marijuana: Government Restrictions vs. Medical Necessity." _Journal of Public Health Policy_ 21.1 (2000): 40-60. Web. 3 Sept. 2013. <http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/3343473?uid=3737536&uid=2&uid=4&sid=21102591391991>.
Figure 3:http://headsup.scholastic.com/articles/endocannabinoid Web. 1 Sept. 2013.
Image 1: http://benswann.com/breaking-did-the-federal-government-just-legalize-marijuana/ Web. 3 Sept. 2013.

[h=3]6. PLANNING[/h]  

*Topic: *Marijuana and Epilepsy

*Members:*

Ananthan Ambikairajah
z3415376
Cartia Dagher
z3418629
Nataliya Daniel
z3418703
Rian Wollstein
z3415960

 
*Media Piece:*
Marijuana and Epilepsy CNN Article



_Great topic - should be very interesting. Lots of interesting science and ethical issues._

_Approved_

*Task Allocations/Jobs:*

Nataliya:
- Intro
- Accuracy/Bias/Appropriateness to Target Audience

Ananthan:
- Scientific Context (/knowledge)
- Quality of scientific info
Cartia:
- Social Context (/knowledge) -ethics, media stereotypes
- Editing

Rian:
- Related/Contrasting Media Pieces/References
- Quality of scientific info

*Meetings (Tuesdays and Thursdays- 30 minutes each)*

Wednesday August 7th - 40min






Tuesday August 20th - 30 min






Thursday August 22nd- 30 min





Tuesday August 27th - 30min





Thursday August 29th - 30min





*O**ur Deadlines*
Thurs 22nd - Rough bullet points for meeting
Thurs 29th - Rough draft for each section
Sept 4th - Editing deadline


*Deadlines for Draft Submission of Assignment:*

Introduction- Nat and cartia

Neuroscientific Introduction- Ananthan

Analysis of paper (human) study # 1 - Annathan

Analysis of paper (mice) study # 2- Rian

Neuroscientific Conclusion- Ananthan

Analysis for the quality of Media Item:

- Target audience- Nat

- Stereotypes- Cartia

- Quality of information in article- Nat and Cartia

- Ethics- Cartia

Appendix/Referencing- Rian





*Official Deadlines* 
Draft - Sept 9th 10am
Review Comments - Sept 16th 10am
[h=6]Final - Sept 23rd 10am[/h]  
Currently there is very limited scientific evidence in regards to the  role of CBD epilepsy. There have been a few studies which investigate  the potential use of CBD as an antiepileptic drug. Through our  dissection of scientific literature we have broken down the research  into two studies which explore the role of CBD on mice and humans  respectively. The animal study investigates current anticonvulsant  properties of CBD, whereas the scientific literature regarding the  clinical applications of CBD on epilepsy in human studies is quite  limited. Both studies endeavour to encapsulate a holistic understanding  of the current body of scientific knowledge regarding the scientific and  clinical implications of CBD to epilepsy. This has resulted in the in  depth exploration of these scientific studies with the incorporation of  previous scientific literature/knowledge in the area. Constant links and  parallels are drawn between these research papers and their  implications for an unbiased understanding of the neuroscientific  content in the CNN article.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/11/us-colorado-marijuana-idUSBREA3A1X720140411?irpc=932




$$$$$$$$


----------



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2014)

*"Here's Why Every Pot Smoker Should Move To Massachusetts Right Now*
Smoking marijuana is many, many times more likely to get you arrested in some states than in others, according to a new study by the information resource and community Addiction Treatment."

Story: www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/17/marijuana-enforcement-_n_5161119.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000013



Tragic story reported this a.m. by WNYC about how medical marijuana might have saved the life of a baby girl:
*"Parents Risking Prison to Get Their Kids Medical Marijuana"*

Listen: www.wnyc.org/story/why-parents-are-bringing-marijuana-nj-illegally-their-sick-children/


----------



## legalskier (Apr 20, 2014)

[h=1]Here's Everything You Need To Know About Why We Celebrate Weed On 4/20[/h]
www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/04/18/what-is-420_n_5173646.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000013


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 21, 2014)

Happy 420 day soon it be legal i feel it coming. 48 more states to go.  I have think positve in this matter i could go nuts if ididnt. It alsi is great for MS patients and cancer patients..Getting dtoned on MJ is not comparable to being drilunk at allFYI.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2014)

It needs to be legal so i can look for another job and not have to quit my mircale plant. 420 rally May  3 at noon.Union Squar park in NYC i think i might go.3


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 30, 2014)

Any one going to the ralley In NYC this Sat.?

http://cannabisparade.org/history-of-the-parade/

[h=1]story[/h] 		  		 			*A Brief History of the NYC Cannabis Parade*
 It’s almost May again, which means that soon the annual Worldwide  Marijuana March, will be taking place in about 300 cities and towns  around the world. This worldwide event, which began in 1999, is a   direct descendant of marijuana marches and rallies, sometimes called  “Smoke-Ins” that have taken place in New York, Washington, D.C. and  other North American cities for more than forty years.
 People can still argue about the origins of the smoke-in, and when  the first marijuana march was held and where, but the earliest events  are pretty clear. In the mid-1960s, the Beat poet Allen Ginsberg  organized a group called LeMar, for Legalize Marijuana, and picketed  outside Jefferson Market Courthouse (now a library) in New York’s West  Village, and outside Christadora House, where Federal offices were  located in the East Village, opposite Tompkins Square Park.
 A few years later, the hippie scene in the East Village was centered  in Tompkins Square, with a “Hippie Hill” and concerts by top acts  (Charles Mingus, The Fugs, The Grateful Dead, Santana, Jimi Hendrix) at  the bandshell. Abbie Hoffman has written about the Memorial Day riots at  Tompkins Square with fighting between cops, hippies and Puerto Ricans,  and eventual peace with Puerto Rican activists at a concert in the park.  Other early “proto-Yippies” on the scene at the time include Jerry  Rubin, Dana Beal, A.J. Weberman and Jim Fouratt.
 It was at a Grateful Dead concert at the bandshell in the park in the  Summer of 1967 that the first “Smoke-In” can be said to have taken  place. According to the tale, Provo Dana Beal took a bunch of weed and  rolled up a bunch of joints and passed them around at the concert. Some  say he got the crowd going when he threw joints in the air from the  stage, a tried-and-true tactic.
 The next year saw the Yippies founded and pounded, at the Chicago  police riot outside (and inside) the Democratic Convention. With the  conspiracy trial and defense over the next few years, the original  Yippies built up a network of followers and fellow travelers that formed  numerous chapters around the country and into Canada. (Indeed,  Vancouver was one of the most active and militant chapters. They  actually invaded America, at Blaine, WA!) These Yippies could be counted  on to show up at presidential appearances around the country and at  anti-war rallies and the like. There was even a Yippie! invasion of  Disneyland!
 What brought them to Washington, D.C. on July 4, 1970 was an event  called “Honor America Day,” with comedian and military favorite Bob Hope  and the Rev. Billy Graham as co-hosts to be held outdoors on the  grounds of the Lincoln Memorial and Reflecting Pool. It was too good an  opportunity to pass up, and so thousands of Yippies and Hippies gathered  at the Washington Monument, smoking copious amounts of marijuana, and  then marched on the stage, with Yippie! and Viet Cong/NLF/NVA flags  flying. When cops blocked them in the aisles, they waded through the  Reflecting Pool, some people stripping down for a skinny-dip. Tear gas  grenades flew through the air, affecting protesters and “pro-Americans”  both. The event degenerated into chaos as arrests were made, fistfights  broke out and gas wafted through the night.
 On the next July Fourth, the Yippies gathered again on the Capitol  Mall, for what is now recognized as the first actual July 4 Washington,  D.C. Smoke-In, an event that has endured for forty years, with no  interruption. Even when the Yippie! cabal decided to skip D.C. in favor  of national Bicentennial celebrations in Philadelphia, a crowd of  stalwarts from D.C. and Maryland maintained the tradition.
 As to the “March” part of Marijuana March, the first march probably  took place in New York in the early 1970s. Whether it was 1970, or 1973  is hard to pin down, but by the mid-1970s, the Yippies were domiciled in  their offices on Bleecker Street and organizing national and local  events, including a quadrennial presence at the national political  conventions, smoke-ins, and by 1979, annual Rock Against Racism concerts  at Central Park’s bandshell.
 Enough credit can’t be given, as well, to the movement of Yippies,  rock-and-rollers and others that grew in response to the 1969 arrest of  White Panther founder John Sinclair. Many events in 1971, especially the  Free John Sinclair Rally, in Ann Arbor, Mich., with John Lennon  performing his song (“John Sinclair” aka “Ten For Two”), took place  around the country, including a money-losing “benefit” at the Hotel  Diplomat in New York City.
 Without personally scouring the mountain of underground papers in the  Yippie Museum archives, the best source for early smoke-in and  marijuana march history is the guide to “Every Smoke-In Ever Reported to  the Alternative Press 1970–1983” in the back of Volume II of the the  Yippie! book_, Blacklisted News, Secret Histories from Chicago to 1984_. And it’s typical Yippie! history.
 Listed among the smoke-ins for New York are the aforementioned  benefit at the Diplomat, and what was probably a seminal event, the “1[SUP]st[/SUP]  new YIP meeting” at the Underground Press Syndicate loft in November  1970.  No other events for New York City appear until 1973. The Ann  Arbor Hash Bash appears for the first time in 1972, and July 4 that year  in D.C. is listed as a “spontaneous gathering.”
 In 1973, the New York smoke-in occurs on “May Day,” (hence, May Day  is Jay Day) and is listed as “Natl. Marijuana Day” from where we get the  first-Saturday-in-May worldwide event of the 21[SUP]st[/SUP] Century.  (Except…the first Saturday in May 1973 was May 5; May Day — May 1— was a  Tuesday, so the mystery continues.) The event took place in Washington  Square Park, which has become the traditional ground for the annual  rally with huge crowds in the late 1970s and mid-1990s, and fights with  the city, including being banned from the park, in many other years. The  1973 rally “visited John and Martha Mitchell’s” according to the  listing, perhaps the first “marijuana march,” ending appropriately at  the home of the U.S. attorney general.
 Nineteen-seventy-four shows a listing for May 18 in New York, no specific location mentioned, for the “3[SUP]rd[/SUP]  Annual Pot-Heads Parade on Natl. Marijuana Day.” Five thousand people  are said to have attended, with three arrests. Was this the first, or  third, true marijuana march? And where did it “parade”? No other info is  offered and no hints can be found in the book’s preceding chapters.  After a cryptic listing at the bottom of 1974 in all caps: “THE ANN  ARBOR HASH BASH WAS OVERSHADOWED BY VOTE HELD ON DECRIM ISSUE,” there  are no listings for 1975 except for the July 4 “Independence Day  Smoke-In.”
 So, in 1976 we find for New York City on the rain date of May 15, the “6[SUP]th[/SUP]  Annual” event, with a “Guess How Many Joints in the Jar” contest. Now,  if 1973 is the first listing, and 1974 is the “third annual” and there’s  no event for 1975 (and there probably was one), how is 1976 the “sixth  annual”? Typical Yippie! bullshit. But it was the beginning of regular  listings of a consistent history of annual marijuana events in New York  ever since.
 The years 1978 and 1979 were perhaps the high point for the national  movement of Yippie! chapters and associated groups of marijuana  activists putting on smoke-ins. Some lasted into the 1990s, including  San Francisco, Madison, Ann Arbor, and a few others besides New York.  The New York events were often large events in Washington Square Park,  with parades including punk bands playing on a flatbed trailer, marching  up Fifth Avenue to a Rock Against Racism concert on Central Park. Often  these were organized by the Yippie! front group, “The Fifth Avenue  Marijuana Parade Coalition,” a take on the 1960s anti-war Fifth Avenue  peace parade group.
 By the early 1980s, the Rock Against Racism organizers split off from  the marijuana activists and had the concert follow the smoke-in by a  day (though leftover joints from the previous day often made the concert  a pretty hazy experience). This opened up the opportunity to use the  march to make a political point by protesting at various sites in  Manhattan and then marching to Washington Square, or vice-versa. These  sites included the United Nations (1983 and later years at Dag  Hammarskjold Plaza, easily the worst place for a smoke-in ever), Rep.  Charles Rangel’s office (a looong walk down the East Side), the  Partnership for a Drug-Free America (the Chrysler Building) and others.  (The wisdom of Saturday protests outside Mon.–Fri. offices was never  really debated.)
 In some years in the 1980s and 1990s and 2000s the event was banned  from Washington Square Park for various reasons. Failing to clean up  after the event could lead to losing the cleanup bond placed for the  event, and a ban from the park for the next year. In other years, the  city, the police and the community board hated the idea of hippies and  Yippies and punks descending on their pristine little park and smoking  pot openly. They banded together, formed front groups and worked the  process to snatch up the permits for any weekend that might be open,  especially the first Saturday in May. Often, they would book an event  billed as “Family Day” with booths and clowns, face-painting and a  petting zoo.
 Around the country, other cities held their annual events, often the  first Saturday in May, or on other dates due to weather or other  political considerations. In 1984, San Francisco had a marijuana march  the weekend before the Democratic Convention there with more than  200,000 participants. Conversely, at the Republican Convention in New  Orleans in 1988, a mere thirty-five people marched and no joints were  smoked. The annual event in Madison, Wisconsin, became legendary for the  march from campus down to the State Capitol building and smoking on the  steps of the building. Their march and rally in 1983 and 1984 coincided  with the Rock Against Reagan tour, with the 1983 event featuring  Yippies and blues band Magic Slim and the Teardrops hitting a huge glass  jug waterpipe on the Capitol’s portico, as well as the only verified  airdrop of joints ever to occur at a smoke-in.
 While attendance in the annual New York event had peaked in the late  1970s at about 20,000, annual crowds ranged from a few hundred to  several thousand, with crowd size fluctuating between the event and the  march (usually smaller on the march). Smoking at these events was not  without risk, even given the rumors that “pot was legal on May Day” and  “the helicopter will be dropping joints at two p.m.” People were often  busted on the periphery of the crowd, while Yippies circulated in the  inner core, lighting joints and passing them on, or tossing them in the  air once in a while.
 Organizers were sometimes hauled in after a speech or in a dispute  over permits. The smaller the crowd, the more likely people got busted  for smoking. (Hey, to be honest, the larger the crowd, the more likely  to get busted too! The cops don’t care.) There was also the risk taken  by organizers from the crowd, as once happened when someone showed up  with a shopping bag full of joints and had it grabbed out of his hands  within seconds of arriving on the scene. Those joints were later being  sold all over the park.
 By the mid-1990s crowd size had started building again, with  thousands present in 1994 in Washington Square for a concert with the  Chambers Brothers performing their immortal hit “Time.” This event was  memorialized in a New York Times photograph by Dith Pran (the Cambodian  journalist whose nightmare life was portrayed in _The Killng Fields_).  The photo was reproduced and distributed to thousands by Cures Not  Wars, the successor organization to the Yippies, who had finally faded  as an organization in 1984 after a last gasp protest at the Republican  Convention in Dallas (the march that ended in the flag-burning that went  to the Supreme Court).
 “The Yippies were there. The Yippies are always there,” is what the  Village Voice said after the Tompkins Square Park police riot in 1988.  And they were right, the Yippie had never quite faded away in New York,  with rival factions jockeying in the late 1980s as the East  Village/Alphabet City neighborhood near the Yippies’ Bleecker Street HQ  became politically hot, largely due to the proliferation of anarchist  and punk squatters in the area. Fights with the police became  commonplace with Yippies and their friends being arrested leading  protests or pushing concerts past the permit expiration time. Fights  between Yippies also happened with the leading figures of the East  Village and Bleecker Street factions (the “local” vs. the “national”)  coming to blows in the aftermath of the 1988 riot.
 The factional split saw the odd occurrence of “dueling” smoke-ins and  parades, where one group might have the early time slot at Washington  Square and marching, while the other group gathered elsewhere and  marched to the square for a later time slot. Once, both marches met at  the intersection of Fifth Avenue and Forty-Second Street, opposite the  New York Public Library. Some of the younger Yippies tried to get both  crowds to join together and take over the intersection, but the leaders  were hard to shift, and the cops were prodding people on, and the moment  passed.
 Some of the best years in New York were the 1990s, specifically 1994  to 1999. Two of the biggest crowds were in 1995 and 1996 with estimates  of up to 30,000 in attendance, and more than 300 arrests on the  peripheries. At the end of the 1996 event the pavement in and around the  park was covered in empty nickel and dime bags and the detritus of  thousands of cigars cannibalized for blunts. The Parks Department’s  failure to provide for trash pick-up that year saw the rally banned from  the park the next year, except as a dispersal point for the parade.  When one of the organizers jumped up on a trash can with a bullhorn, the  cops grabbed him.
 The park was often off-limits over the next decade, the closest  corner at Greene and Washington was often a gathering point.  (Interestingly, it’s the same corner as the historic Triangle Shirtwaist  fire, and was recently the site of the 100[SUP]th[/SUP] anniversary  ceremonies, with more than 10,000 in attendance.) Battery Park, at the  southern tip of Manhattan, with its stunning view of the Statue of  Liberty, became a preferred second choice for the smoke-in, and saw some  large events, especially 1999 and into the next decade. Of the 1999  march, the _Village Voice_ reported that, “the police claim it was  4,000 people while organizers say 20,000.” Some years saw mass arrests,  and these have been blamed for the decline in crowds over the next few  years.
 Someone else should probably write the history of the march from 1999  on, when Cures Not Wars first took it global. Dana Beal will probably  include it in his book_, Letters of Transit, the Ibogaine Story Continues_, whenever he gets around to actually writing it. _High Times_,  other drug- and pot-oriented magazines, and local and national media  occasionally reported on the marijuana marches and rallies. Others can  probably give a year-by-year analysis of the event in New York; which  years the march went to Battery Park, the “special event” (lighting up)  at City Hall, the return to Dag Hammarskjold Plaza, etc. But there is no  single consistent source for this kind of information.
 For an idea of the global spread of the marijuana march (Global  Marijuana March, Worldwide Marijuana March, Million Marijuana March,  Global Cannabis March, Cannabis Peace march, Drug Peace March and  various other permutations for searches) there is the Internet,  especially YouTube, and websites like the Weed Wiki that EcoMann  maintains. A graph can be created from the Wiki data that shows the  growth in cities around the world from a few dozen to more than three  hundred in 2010. There are also FaceBook pages, newsgroups and e-mail  newsletters  that help organizers with contacts and information.
 The effort to globalize grew, in part, out of the efforts of leaders  of Cures Not Wars in traveling the country and the world attending NORML  events and other conferences on the drug policy and harm-reduction  circuit. There they met other like-minded souls and identified those who  were organizing or could organize events in their areas. This activity  became viral in the mid-2000s as hundreds of activists joined the  network. At the same time, many of these activists were spearheading  initiatives and referenda in their communities and states to legalize  medical marijuana and to decriminalize recreational marijuana.
 Putting out a common graphic with a unified set of demands was  another thing Cures did, printing and mailing thousands of posters each  season, so that local organizers had something to work with. Some of the  early posters were quite striking (e.g, 2001’s Space Odyssey), while  later in the decade the long list of cities often overshadowed the  graphic.
 London was one of the first international cities. Paris and others  soon followed and some of these marches have become the biggest pot  events in the world. (London, Toronto and Rome routinely have crowds  with tens of thousands of participants, even if they are not always the  most politically oriented.) Bans have been implemented in countries like  Israel and Russia, skinheads attacked the marchers and were beaten back  in the Ukraine, and events have been advertised from Jakarta to  Kathmandu to Medellin.
 Ironically, while Cures was expanding the network and building a list  of more than 300 cities around the world, the New York City event was  often neglected. Local organizing was minimal and disorganized, and  crowds in the mid and late-2000s averaged about 200 people. Late starts  in the organizing effort meant that permits were available only for the  darkest and most windswept corners and plazas.
 During these years, New York City police activity was stepped-up,  with half a million police stops a year (stop-and-frisks), and  increasing numbers of arrests for marijuana possession — to the tune of  50,000 a year. In both cases the affected community was largely  African-American and Latino, though all surveys show that whites are  more likely to be smoking marijuana. So, as it became easier in other  states and countries to grow and smoke medical or recreational  marijuana, in New York the news got worse.
 Also ironic: the event in New York in 2011 began in Washington Square  Park, just two weeks before city legislation takes effect banning _all_  smoking in city parks, beaches plazas, etc. It looks like the Yippie!  concept of the “Smoke-In” may eventually get co-opted by the tobacco  smokers if they can ever get themselves organized.
_By_ A. Yippie!


			 		 	   			 			[h=3]Banner Ads[/h]			

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 		[h=3]Donate Button[/h]


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2014)

NY senate voting on MedicalJ today pleSe call the ppl and tell tjem to vote it in.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 21, 2014)

NYedical MJ will be legal under very harsh and tiggt rules in a year in a half. It step in the right directiin.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2014)

http://blog.norml.org/2014/06/19/ne...ernor-come-to-agreement-on-medical-marijuana/


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 27, 2014)

http://norml.org/news/2014/06/26/new-york-lawmakers-approve-medical-marijuana-compromise-measure

*Albany,  NY:* State lawmakers and Democrat  Gov. Andrew Cuomo agreed  late last week to compromise legislation that seeks to  provide  qualified patients with access to limited preparations of  cannabis. The  last-minute changes to the  bill were demanded by the Governor, who is  expected to sign the revised measure  into law imminently.
  Under the proposed plan, state regulators  intend to license five producers of cannabis-based preparations and up to 20  dispensing centers.
  In order to be eligible to participate in the  state's program,  patients will need to possess a physician's recommendation and  be  diagnosed with one of the following qualifying conditions: cancer,  HIV/AIDS,  Lou Gehrig's disease, Parkinson's, multiple sclerosis,  Huntington's, epilepsy,  inflammatory bowel disease, neuropathies and  "damage to the nervous tissue  of the spinal cord with objective  neurological indication on intractable  spasticity." (A decision whether  or  not to approve other potential qualifying conditions, including  Alzheimer's, muscular  dystrophy, dystonia, PTSD, and rheumatoid  arthritis, must be made by the state  health commissioner prior to the  program's implementation.) Physicians will be mandated to receive  special  educational training before they are permitted to legally  recommend cannabis  therapy to their patients.
  However, unlike almost all other state medical  cannabis programs,  the New York plan does not permit qualified patients to  possess or  obtain whole-plant cannabis. Instead,  the forthcoming program mandates  that state-licensed distribution centers  provide oils, pills, and/or  extracts prepared from the plant. These products will be subject to a 7  percent  state-imposed excise tax. The Department  of Health is in  charge of determining limits in regard to the quantity of  cannabis  products that a qualified patient may possess at one time.
  The measure mandates the program to be  implemented in 18 months,  though it also contains a sunset provision -- meaning  that lawmakers  would have to reapprove the program in seven years. Moreover, provisions  in the legislation allow  for the Governor, upon recommendation by the  state police superintendent or the  state health commissioner, to  suspend the program at any time.
_For more information,  please contact Allen St. Pierre, NORML Executive Director, or Erik Altieri,  NORML_


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 28, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...ay/high-time-marijuana-legalization.html?_r=0

NY times says it time to fully legalize it. I agree.

             [h=2]Repeal Prohibition, Again[/h]                                              By THE EDITORIAL BOARD                                              It took 13 years for the United States to come to its senses  and end Prohibition, 13 years in which people kept drinking, otherwise  law-abiding citizens became criminals and crime syndicates arose and  flourished. It has been more than 40 years since Congress passed the  current ban on marijuana, inflicting great harm on society just to  prohibit a substance far less dangerous than alcohol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2014)

NY times is coming out this whole week with great reasons why MJ should be fully legal FYI

More info on who CO. end of probhibition on MJ is working.:   http://www.cannabisculture.com/cont...-Tank-Marijuana-Legalization-Colorado-Success

*ndependent Think Tank: Marijuana Legalization in Colorado Is a Success*

The Brookings Insitute released a  report  today confirming what many Americans already suspected: the rollout of  legal marijuana in Colorado is a success. The independent think tank  concluded that the state's regulatory system for marijuana properly  addresses “key concerns such as diversion, shirking, communication  breakdowns, illegal activity, and the financial challenges facing the  marijuana industry."   The report, titled "Colorado’s Rollout of Legal Marijuana Is  Succeeding," states that good communication and leadership have  contributed to the success. The report makes it clear that it is an  assessment of the government, not a commentary on "whether the legalization of retail marijuana was the correct decision." 
 "Instead, it takes for granted that Amendment 64 and its progeny are  the law and should be implemented successfully, per voters’ wishes." 
 The report attributes the positive results of the experiment to  cultural changes amongst the public, the government and interest groups.  It contrasts Colorado's successful implementation of the new law with  the federal government's recent shortcomings in implementing new laws in  recent months.
_- Read the entire article at AlterNet.
_ 
http://w


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/31/o...icmst=1388552400000&bicmet=1420088400000&_r=1

Federal scientists say that the damage caused by alcohol and tobacco is  higher because they are legally available; if marijuana were legally and  easily obtainable, they say, the number of people suffering harm would  rise. 

*Comparing the Dangers*  As with other recreational substances, marijuana’s health effects  depend on the frequency of use, the potency and amount of marijuana  consumed, and the age of the consumer. Casual use by adults poses little  or no risk for healthy people. Its effects are mostly euphoric and  mild, whereas alcohol turns some drinkers into barroom brawlers,  domestic abusers or maniacs behind the wheel.
An independent scientific committee  in Britain compared 20 drugs in 2010 for the harms they caused to  individual users and to society as a whole through crime, family  breakdown, absenteeism, and other social ills. Adding up all the damage,  the panel estimated that alcohol was the most harmful drug, followed by  heroin and crack cocaine. Marijuana ranked eighth, having slightly more  than one-fourth the harm of alcohol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 2, 2014)

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/dec...data-suggests-marijuana-is-safer-than-alcohol

[h=1]Government's own data suggests marijuana is safer than alcohol[/h]
                                                                                         WASHINGTON, D.C. - Government data shows what pot enthusiasts have preached all along: Marijuana is safer than alcohol
	
.
At least that the conclusion Washington Post writer Christopher Ingraham came to after measuring the ratio between people who smoke marijuana and end up in the hospital
	
 and those who use other drugs and end up in the same place.
What  he found contradicts what the government has been telling the public  for years—marijuana poses a lower health risk than other category I and  II drugs and alcohol
	
, Ingraham says.
The  Office of National Drug Control Policy reports that "mentions of  marijuana use in emergency room visits have risen 176 percent since  1994, surpassing those of heroin." The Drug Enforcement Administration  also released a 41-page-report that said marijuana played a factor  in nearly half a million E.R. visits in 2011. Cocaine was the only drug  to top it.
But the problem with those numbers has always been that  they mean little when they aren’t compared to the total number of  people who use each drug, according to Ingraham,
“When you consider that there are approximately 70 times more  marijuana users than heroin users in the United States, it makes sense  that more of the former are going to the hospital than the latter,” he  writes.
So Ingraham analyzed the data himself, using government compiled information from the National Survey on Drug Use and Health, Drug Abuse Warning Network, and a National Institutes of Health Report. 
This is what he found:





Courtesy: Washington Post                  

                                                          Copyright 2014 Scripps Media, Inc. All  rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast,  rewritten, or redistributed.
                     Print this article             Back to Top 

              Share Article


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 6, 2014)

http://norml.org/donate


 Dear NORML members and supporters,


It is nearly impossible to detect the precise moment when support for a change in social policy reaches the "tipping point", but for the marijuana legalization movement, that time was likely July 26, 2014, when the editorial board of the _New York Times_ published their  editorial entitled _Repeal Prohibition, Again._
 For those who may have missed it, here an excerpt; it is one of the strongest endorsements I have ever read.
  "The federal government should repeal the ban on marijuana." ...
 "The social costs of the marijuana laws are vast. There were 658,000 arrests for marijuana possession in 2012, according to F.B.I.  figures, compared with 256,000 for cocaine, heroin and their derivatives. Even worse, the result is racist, falling disproportionately on young black men, ruining their lives and creating new generations of career criminals."
 "There is honest debate among scientists about the health effects of marijuana, but we believe that the evidence is overwhelming that addiction and dependence are relatively minor problems, especially compared with alcohol and tobacco. Moderate use of marijuana does not appear to pose a risk for otherwise healthy adults. Claims that marijuana is a gateway to more dangerous drugs are as fanciful as the "Reefer Madness" images of murder, rape and suicide."...
 "Creating systems for regulating manufacture, sale and marketing will be complex. But those problems are solvable, and would have long been dealt with had we as a nation not clung to the decision to make marijuana production and use a federal crime."...
 "it is long past time to repeal this version of Prohibition."


And that is only beginning. _The Times_ editors, with whom NORML's staff and board have been assisting for some time, are now publishing additional editorials, dealing with different aspects of marijuana legalization on a daily basis. The editors of America's most influential newspaper have not just changed their position; they are now determined to lead the change from marijuana prohibition to legalization.
 Their new position on marijuana policy reflects a gradually evolving perspective, going back to 1966, when the paper warned readers that marijuana "for a considerable number of young people who try it, it is the first step down the fateful road to heroin."
 By 1969, they were calling for some "distinction between soft and hard drugs," and by 1972, with the release of the Marijuana Commission report, the _Times_ acknowledged "the dangers inherent in smoking marijuana appear to be less than previously assumed," and called for the elimination of penalties for possession and use.
 But it was not until early 2014 that they heralded the opening of the first licensed marijuana shops in Colorado, noting that the experiences in Colorado and Washington "will serve as test cases for full-on legalization."
 And now they have taken the crucial, final step to endorse full legalization for all adults, the position NORML has advanced since 1970.
_New York Times_


1966 - "for a considerable number of young people who try it, it is the first step down the fateful road to heroin."
1969 - "distinction between soft and hard drugs,"
1972 - "the dangers inherent in smoking marijuana appear to be less than previously assumed,"
2014 - "The federal government should repeal the ban on marijuana."
 

So we trust you will understand if, to those of us at NORML, who have been fighting for full legalization for 44 years, we see this latest endorsement by the _New York Times_ as the unofficial tipping-point for legalization.
 Sure, there remains a great deal of work to move legalization forward in the remaining 48 states. But with the favorable reviews coming out of Colorado and Washington, and with the national polling demonstrating that we currently enjoy the support of between 53% and 58% of the American public, we think it is fair to say we have turned the corner politically, and victory will be ours within just a few years.
 And that is why we are writing today, to ask that you *please make a generous contribution to NORML* so we can expand our lobbying activities, and media and educational outreach efforts so that we can continue to build on this momentum. Without question, we are finally winning this struggle, but nevertheless marijuana arrests continue unabated in most states today, and seriously ill patients still do not have access to medical marijuana in more than half of the states.
 Let us take a well-deserved moment to celebrate the enormous progress we have made, but then let's get back to work to stop the senseless arrests of marijuana consumers. We must stop destroying the lives and careers of so many otherwise law-abiding citizens, simply because they prefer to use marijuana when they relax in the evening, just as tens of millions of Americans enjoy a beer or a glass of wine at the end of the day. And we need to put in place regulations for licensed marijuana growers and sellers, to bring the black market above ground.
 NORML was the first marijuana legalization lobby in America--with over 1.5 million supporters and members we've been the voice for marijuana consumers now for more than four decades.
 Please make a tax-deductible donation to NORML Foundation (for public education and mass communications) and/or a regular charitable donation to NORML (in support of our direct lobbying and other political activities).
 With your generous support, we can continue to lead the charge for full legalization, both state and federal, all across this country.
 Regards,
 Keith Stroup
NORML Founder and Legal Counsel



 NORML and the NORML Foundation: 1100 H Street NW, Suite 830, Washington DC, 20005
Tel: (202) 483-5500 • Fax: (202) 483-0057 • Email: norml@norml.org 
 
 
 


          Support NORML-friendly Candidates
 


Why Can’t Americans Grow Their Own Weed Without Fear? Details​ 08/05/14 10:40am EDT​ Study: Legalized Medical Marijuana Doesn’t Impact Teen Use Rates Details​ 07/31/14 11:17am EDT​ Study: Arrests For Marijuana Offenses Increasing In Many States Details​ 07/30/14 9:14am EDT​ Debunking the White House’s Reefer Mad Reaction to the NYT Details​ 07/29/14 4:13pm EDT​ NORML PAC Endorses State Senator Connie Johnson for US Senate in Oklahoma Details​ 07/29/14 10:28am EDT​
 


Pot For Health
 


 Arrest Charts
 


          Support Marijuana Law Reform
*Other Ways to Help* 
Join NORML
Write to Elected Officials 
Cafe Press Shop
NORML Shop *Networking*
            Facebook
Twitter
YouTube
Pinterest
Flickr
Tumblr 
 

  --- You are currently subscribed to norml_news as: zager77@yahoo.com To unsubscribe please forward this email to remove@norml.org.       Reply, Reply All or Forward  |  More


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 7, 2014)

*retroroboto*          For Legalization     Minneapolis    
   ER Doctor here.  In my 15 years working in large, urban ER, I have  seen exactly 2 patients with marijuana-related visits- both for minor  anxiety related to smoking too much.  Contrast that with alcohol-related  visits:  every day, all day, we see lives negatively affected by  alcohol (accidents, assault, liver disease, homelessness, to name a  few).   The dangers of marijuana are not 'zero', but they are grossly  exaggerated by critics and cannot be a major justification for  opposition of legalization.


----------



## dlague (Aug 7, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> *retroroboto*          For Legalization     Minneapolis
> ER Doctor here.  In my 15 years working in large, urban ER, I have  seen exactly 2 patients with marijuana-related visits- both for minor  anxiety related to smoking too much.  Contrast that with alcohol-related  visits:  every day, all day, we see lives negatively affected by  alcohol (accidents, assault, liver disease, homelessness, to name a  few).   The dangers of marijuana are not 'zero', but they are grossly  exaggerated by critics and cannot be a major justification for  opposition of legalization.



Hey no typo's!


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2014)

This is true, with out this amazing here, I found when I was 21, I would not be here today.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/busin...c17960-225b-11e4-8593-da634b334390_story.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 16, 2014)

Why is not legal. I know way to many people that it helps not hurts. Should be legal and used for so many great things. This drives me to make it legal in all the world. 10 years from now I the most people will realize what I and 20% already know. if besides stopping pain and curing some horrible stuff out their it a mircale plant and it brings me happiness , talking , anti anxiety and anti depersant. it needs to be accetped soon workers who use responsible at not at work  other usually better and productive workers who drink jusst saying. and confiecne boster. I dont why so many lies out their for to long. Congra on Mark Emery finlly be free.


WATCH: Marc Emery's fantastic speech at Vapor Central in Toronto upon  his return home, where he gives us the key to marijuana legalization in  Canada: "JUST SHOW UP" and vote in the next election!
http://www.pot.tv/video/2014/08/13/Return-Marc-Emery-Vapor-Central-Toronto


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.cannabisculture.com/cont...llenge-Highlights-How-Pot-Could-Treat-Disease


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 28, 2014)

Ill be in Denver this weekend... stoked..


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 28, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Ill be in Denver this weekend... stoked..


Have fun time out their and enjoy the legal MJ


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 2, 2014)

Denver was cool...
We were at a three day Phish show...  Hit a dispensary right near hotel..
Prices were really high..    Picked up legal nugs, candy and wax..

Candy wasn't that strong..

After you buy the stuff they sell you a plastic envelope with a child proof lock on it as per the law...

there were actually tour groups on weed tours there too...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2014)

Funky Catskills i glad you enjoyed your shows and legal mj  . it wss nice walking into local deli this mornng they had on fox news on radio and were talking about Mj postive way. Times are changing.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 4, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Funky Catskills i glad you enjoyed your shows and legal mj  . it wss nice walking into local deli this mornng they had on fox news on radio and were talking about Mj postive way. Times are changing.



I thought you were anti-legalization??


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 4, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I thought you were anti-legalization??



Bwahhh, thanks, now I've got to clean the coffee off my screen. I used a dispensary a couple times in Boulder, kinda weird being able to walk into a store to buy weed. The one surprise was how dry the buds were, they look like they'd be sticky. The quality was good, I bought a few edibles, candy bar, and gummy bears. I can see how CO is having a few problems with edibles, it's hard to judge the dosage while using them. It's about time to legalize it, the fact alcohol is legal and pot isn't is mind boggling.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 4, 2014)

So the public stuff is crap...  the corner of the store was the medical stuff and it looked really good.....  Like really really good...


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2014)

Cornhead said:


> Bwahhh, thanks, now I've got to clean the coffee off my screen. I used a dispensary a couple times in Boulder, kinda weird being able to walk into a store to buy weed. The one surprise was how dry the buds were, they look like they'd be sticky. The quality was good, I bought a few edibles, candy bar, and gummy bears. I can see how CO is having a few problems with edibles, it's hard to judge the dosage while using them. It's about time to legalize it, the fact alcohol is legal and pot isn't is mind boggling.
> 
> Coffee with mj I hope lol . Ya that like saying i dont enjoy skiing in Roxbury ny.
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


+840


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2014)

Now I have a reason to go to Boston in a few months.

http://www.bostonmagazine.com/news/blog/2014/09/05/new-england-cannabis-convention-boston-2015/

[h=1]The New England Cannabis Convention Is Coming to Boston[/h][h=2]It will focus on educating the public about medicinal marijuana laws, and help directly connect qualifying patients with vendors.[/h]


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2014)

gmcunni said:


>



I was just going to post that....pretty funny.


----------



## ss20 (Sep 24, 2014)

So... it turns out Kevin Ward Jr, that kid who ran in front of Tony Stewart's car at a NY racetrack last month, was under the influence of marijuana _enough so that it would impair._

Now a star athlete has to live with the guilt of killing another person doing what he loves, all because some kid wanted to get "high on the funny stuff" (who is also dead).


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 24, 2014)

Are you suggesting marijuana influenced his decision to run into traffic?


----------



## ss20 (Sep 24, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Are you suggesting marijuana influenced his decision to run into traffic?



Nah... he's just naturally stupid (ie: dark fire suit).  But combine that with drugs and you've got someone who would run onto a live track.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 28, 2014)

Lets all vote to make if fully legal in this up coming elections I say!


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 29, 2014)

Was hanging out with a buddy who is part owner of dispensary in Telluride all weekend...
http://alpinewellness.co/

Lot's of interesting conversation..


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2014)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Was hanging out with a buddy who is part owner of dispensary in Telluride all weekend...
> http://alpinewellness.co/
> 
> Lot's of interesting conversation..[/QUOte
> ...


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow, Surprised Scotty's not jumping all over this.  Add Oregon, Alaska and DC to the list.  Just a note of interest, with the exception of DC everywhere its legal now are pretty big skiing states.  Any connection?:lol:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## snoseek (Nov 5, 2014)

More steps forward! I bet two years from now you can add California to that list providing they can write it so it actually makes sense...likely some other states as well...Vermont, Maine?

Did some shopping in Denver at the dispensaries. Wicked expensive but good quality and money goes directly to education. Nice to be able to pick from several different strains. I got just a little as Its harvest over here on the Western slope. 

Good for DC, first place back east!


----------



## marcski (Nov 5, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Wow, Surprised Scotty's not jumping all over this.  Add Oregon, Alaska and DC to the list.  Just a note of interest, with the exception of DC everywhere its legal now are pretty big skiing states.  Any connection?:lol:
> 
> Alex
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Are you inferring that skiers smoke marijuana?  I don't believe it!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 7, 2014)

marcski said:


> Are you inferring that skiers smoke marijuana?  I don't believe it!!



What is this stuff I guess I have to try it one day.  I think all the social media and internet is helping ppl learn the truth over the lies the US has been saying for over 5o years now. 

http://norml.org/news/2014/11/06/marijuana-is-winning-help-us-keep-up-the-momentum

Thursday, 06 November 2014 

NORML has been fighting to legalize  marijuana for more than forty years, and as we saw from this week's midterm  election results, our hard work is starting to pay off. Though we are a divided nation in many ways,  voters across the political spectrum were largely united on Election Day in  their near overwhelming support for marijuana law reform. NORML's ability to educate and unite people behind  this cause has largely been made possible by donations and contributions from  people like you. Thanks to NORML's  outreach efforts, Americans are now aware that it makes no sense from any  objective measure to perpetuate the prosecution and stigmatization of those  adults who choose to responsibly consume a substance that is safer than either  alcohol or tobacco. But we still need  your support to keep up the momentum, and to continue bringing our winning
	
  message of legalization to the American people. 
*Two More States - and Washington DC - Legalize Marijuana: *
 The two most significant victories of the  night no doubt occurred in Oregon and Alaska - where both states passed  measures legalizing and regulating the cannabis plant's retail production and  sale, as well as permitting adults to grow the plant for their own personal use. In Oregon, 56 percent of voters approved the  measure - the highest percentage ever to endorse a statewide campaign to  regulate adult marijuana sales. Alaska and Oregon  are the third and fourth states to enact regulations regarding the retail  production and sale of cannabis goods, joining Colorado and Washington. 
Voters in the nation's  capitol provided arguably the most resounding victory on Election Day. An  overwhelming 69 percent of District voters - yes, I said 69 percent - said  'yes' to Initiative 71, which removes criminal and civil penalties regarding  the adult possession of up to two ounces of cannabis and/or the cultivation of  up to three mature plants. Indeed
	
, marijuana law reform has come to Washington,  DC and there is no  way for our federal officials to ignore it.
*NORML Needs You Now  More Than Ever!*
There remains much work to be done - and  this is why we still need your continued
	
 financial support. NORML's outreach  and media efforts in the coming months will be more important than ever, as we  fight to maintain our historic gains and push forward for new ones. We can't  expect our prohibitionist opponents to take these victories lying down, and we  still need the resources to move legalization across the country. Please donate $50 or whatever you can afford  today and help ensure our victories become the foundation for progressive  marijuana policy nationwide.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2014)

Bad news, Scotty

http://www.vice.com/read/soon-youre-not-going-to-be-able-to-smoke-weed-in-hotel-rooms-129

Although I don't see what could just stop you from unplugging it from the wall


----------



## Cannonball (Nov 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Bad news, Scotty
> 
> http://www.vice.com/read/soon-youre-not-going-to-be-able-to-smoke-weed-in-hotel-rooms-129
> 
> Although I don't see what could just stop you from unplugging it from the wall



Cigarettes are legal, but having smelly rooms is bad for hotel business.  True for anything that makes  a smelly room: pets, cigs, etc.   This has *literally nothing *to do with the discussion about pot legalization.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 8, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Cigarettes are legal, but having smelly rooms is bad for hotel business.  True for anything that makes  a smelly room: pets, cigs, etc.   This has *literally nothing *to do with the discussion about pot legalization.



Thank you for your insightful response. A lot of the stuff in this thread doesn't directly deal with legalization in and of itself, but as a general forum for discussion about weed and matters dealing with weed. Grab a snickers, you're irritable when you're snow deprived.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2014)

Most hotels charge a $250 cleaning fee for smoking in the room.  That's usually a good enough deterrent to prevent people from smoking.  That said, when a hotel charges that fee, they only get paid for it about 10% of the time.  Most people will dispute the charge and hotels don't fight them too hard.  At least that was the case across the Marriott brand when I worked for them.   I bet that doesn't change too much with this new stealth detecting device.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2014)

The WalLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 10, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> Cigarettes are legal, but having smelly rooms is bad for hotel business.  True for anything that makes  a smelly room: pets, cigs, etc.   This has *literally nothing *to do with the discussion about pot legalization.


----------



## freeski (Nov 13, 2014)

I support Scotty and his quest. The time has come.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes only if it's grown in USA , Don't support the Cartels!


----------



## marcski (Nov 14, 2014)

freeski said:


> I support Scotty and his quest. The time has come.



Nice Avatar, Freeski.


----------



## freeski (Nov 14, 2014)

marcski said:


> Nice Avatar, Freeski.


Thanks, it's not me.  It's Bode Miller in Whistler Olympics.


----------



## Tin (Nov 15, 2014)

http://www.providencejournal.com/br...minating-against-a-medical-marijuana-user.ece


Despite RI's laws about protecting patient's this could get messy (ie...Hobby Lobby type arguments).


----------



## nick danger (Nov 19, 2014)

freeski said:


> Thanks, it's not me.  It's Bode Miller in Whistler Olympics.



No foolin.  

PS I totally support legalization, expanded to gondolas and chairlifts , unlike Colorado.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2014)

Congress actually letting Medical Cannabis money was not taken out of bills past this week unlike the past. Finally BS political party might actually making smart decisions on this anyway.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

Have a friend JUST diagnosed with cancer...
People I know are all sending her stuff...  I'm like - YO!!!! SLOW DOWN!!!

Noithing like a ton of packages showing up all filled with pot candy and tincture...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 17, 2014)

Sorry Funnky Catskills cancer is horrible. She probably eat it raw I hear that help s fight the disease. All blessings to your friend.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 17, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Sorry Funnky Catskills cancer is horrible. She probably eat it raw I hear that help s fight the disease. All blessings to your friend.



I think the candies and tincture will help a lot..
i doubt she'll shove buds into her pie hole...  hahah..

It's all about whole plant medicine..  In most forms..


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 1, 2015)

Brownies awesome no smoke . no bothering with lighter and wind on chair s lift thank s for that potent. Happy lung s happy good fun day at hunter with all .


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 21, 2015)

Interesting article.

Care to comment Scotty?

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/marijuanas-surprising-effects-athletic-performance-183230768.html


----------



## nick danger (Jan 21, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Brownies awesome no smoke . no bothering with lighter and wind on chair s lift thank s for that potent. Happy lung s happy good fun day at hunter with all .



As mentioned by someone else in this thread, problem with edibles is difficulty in gauging dosage. But agreed, much easier to administer. 

As a stoner since the 60's, my list of best things enhanced by weed:  1) sex ;  2) music,  3)skiing.  If you haven't had any experience of these, do if not immediately, as bucket list items. Trust me on how good the weed enhancement is. Plus, you can do weed with 1) & 2); and 2) & 3) simultaneously for even more enjoyment. I'm sure at least one weirdo here will think of trying 1)  & 3) simultaneously.  I'd pay to see that. 

As far as legalization:

More liberty,
Less crime,
Less black market,
Less non violent prisoners, 
More small business, 
More tax revenue. 

What's not to like?


----------



## snoseek (Jan 21, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> Care to comment Scotty?
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/marijuanas-surprising-effects-athletic-performance-183230768.html



Personally small amounts do me wonders on both skis and mtb. Key word is SMALL....too much and it goes the other way. It also slows me down a bit and I tend to focus on terrain more and ski it better.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Personally small amounts do me wonders on both skis and mtb. Key word is SMALL....too much and it goes the other way. It also slows me down a bit and I tend to focus on terrain more and ski it better.



+420


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 22, 2015)

So, opponents of legalized MJ said Colorado was going to turn into some sort of lawless wasteland with rampant crime and problems from legalization.  It's now been a year.

Yeah.....not really what has happened.

http://mic.com/articles/108774/one-...um=referral&utm_campaign=pubexchange_facebook


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2015)

Vermont talk of full legalize from government lately I could live with living there for sure.!!!


----------



## nick danger (Jan 29, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Vermont talk of full legalize from government lately I could live with living there for sure.!!!


 
Living there not on my bucket list 

But:
I would drive the extra miles (from where I live.  in upstate  NY) to VT:  Killington & Sugarbush closer to me than Whiteface) to get legal weed PLUS better better conditions (usually) than in NYS; 

win win, can't wait


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2015)

The question is, how long will it take VT to ramp up a supply chain to meet the demand???   With that many million people within a days drive who surely would go to purchase legally, I think it would take them a little while.   I bet their tax receipts would easily exceed that of Colorado until other neighboring states followed suit.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> The question is, how long will it take VT to ramp up a supply chain to meet the demand???   With that many million people within a days drive who surely would go to purchase legally, I think it would take them a little while.   I bet their tax receipts would easily exceed that of Colorado until other neighboring states followed suit.




Yep, first couple years prices would increase for sure...Did in Colorado. Eventually the market would catch up.

I always assumed VT would be the first to go on this. It's bound to happen real soon


nh will likely be one of the last unfortunately


----------



## freeski (Jan 29, 2015)

A long time ago, maybe 32 years, VT was 18 for beer and NH 21. I remember being in a car with some friends and 5 cases in the trunk and driving by a state police car on the side of the road. The cop stared at us and I thought for sure he was going to pull us over and we'd be hauled off. We only did it once because the law changed. If VT does change I wonder how NH will react. 
I agree NH will be one of the last states.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 29, 2015)

Not sure what they can do.  I remember when I moved here To NH and fireworks were illegal in Maine, a couple Maine cops got caught staking out some fireworks shops in Seabrook and pulling Maine residents over when they crossed the border.  A judge quickly said cut the crap


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2015)

Congratulations to Alaska!!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2015)

Enjoy ing mj today.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2015)

Need non munchies strain


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 3, 2015)

http://m.seacoastonline.com/article/20150302/NEWS/150309809/101098/NEWS?template=wapart


----------



## Edd (Mar 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> http://m.seacoastonline.com/article/20150302/NEWS/150309809/101098/NEWS?template=wapart



Let's get on with it already.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2015)

http://m.seacoastonline.com/article/20150313/NEWS/150319713/101098/NEWS?template=wapart

Both bills passed in the House.  On to the Senate now.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2015)

Ok,  I have not smoked in years.  But my adult kids do.  I do not condone it though.  But I want to say that the stuff that they smoke smells rancid.  I do not get why it smells so bad.  It smells like skunk weed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Ok,  I have not smoked in years.  But my adult kids do.  I do not condone it though.  But I want to say that the stuff that they smoke smells rancid.  I do not get why it smells so bad.  It smells like skunk weed.



That the best stuff out their very little works high in THC I love the smell though!!!


----------



## powhunter (Mar 13, 2015)

Was awesome purchasing my first legal buds in Co. A few weeks ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> That the best stuff out their very little works high in THC I love the smell though!!!


It smells terrible.  Nothing like I remember.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 13, 2015)

Puck it said:


> It smells terrible.  Nothing like I remember.



Give it a shot.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 13, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> Give it a shot.


nope  the smell alone is putrid


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah, come on old man, don't knock it till u've tried it. No booze in 12 yrs, only pot for me. I heard there was a study that weed is 140% safer than alcohol, I think that number is low. Too funny, just spent a week in CO, didn't visit a despensery, bought it the old fashion way, from a dude, Son's roommate, works in the restaurant business, buys directly from a grower, sold me 3 j's worth for $5! Can't beat that, nice sticky shit too, not the dried out crap from the store.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Yeah, come on old man, don't knock it till u've tried it. No booze in 12 yrs, only pot for me. I heard there was a study that weed is 140% safer than alcohol, I think that number is low. Too funny, just spent a week in CO, didn't visit a despensery, bought it the old fashion way, from a dude, Son's roommate, works in the restaurant business, buys directly from a grower, sold me 3 j's worth for $5! Can't beat that, nice sticky shit too, not the dried out crap from the store.



Time to move there!!!!!!! ¡


----------



## darent (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope Mass. POT isn't approved, people will be running around insane and the  Commies will take over!


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 17, 2015)

darent said:


> I hope Mass. POT isn't approved, people will be running around insane and the  Commies will take over!



Wait a minute....isn't that life in Mass generally?


----------



## darent (Mar 17, 2015)

It is, but you can count on the Mass legislature to really screw things up!!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 17, 2015)

darent said:


> It is, but you can count on the Mass legislature to really screw things up!!




And indicted too!


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 22, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> http://blogs.villagevoice.com/runninscared/2012/04/medical_marijua_1.php I think it should just be legal for 420 medical and all to enjoy for what ever reasons. purpose in NY but our govenor might want to run for president so,  i guess i move to Colorado for that and skiing.



3 years ago almost since start of this thread hope it closes soon. 

 I want to be able to go into CVS and buy cannabis patch.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 25, 2015)

Cannabis Patch Kids.  Tattoo your name on their asses.  There you go Scotty.  Million dollar idea for ya.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 25, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> 3 years ago almost since start of this thread hope it closes soon. .
> 
> I want to be able to go into CVS and buy cannabis patch.



That is a very astute comment.  Since CVS has stopped selling cigs they mostly like won't start selling MJ for smoking even if it is legalized. Patch and other forms will probably end up being the CVS weed delivery format.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2015)

I hope to never see cannabis at CVS, no matter what the form of delivery.  

Keep it farmer driven, not pharma driven.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I hope to never see cannabis at CVS, no matter what the form of delivery.
> 
> Keep it farmer driven, not pharma driven.



It's already at the pharmacy. My grandfather was prescribed Marinol when he was dying of cancer.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2015)

And I hope that remains a very small percentage of the industry.  

It's a plant.  It has exceptional medicinal qualities for those who need it and downright docile qualities for those who consume it recreationally.   

We don't need to synthesize similar products in a lab when nature does just fine on its own.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 26, 2015)

yeggous said:


> It's already at the pharmacy. My grandfather was prescribed Marinol when he was dying of cancer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



So sorry about that. 

I just meant a patch for non smoking healthy ways to enjoy I know vapor is good but not great for people with lung issues.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> So sorry about that.
> 
> I just meant a patch for non smoking healthy ways to enjoy I know vapor is good but not great for people with lung issues.



I think edibles are just fine as a healthy alternative to smoking.

I certainly wouldn't trust big pharma produced patches.  They produce opiate based pain patches people die from every day.  Who knows what chemicals they'd cut MJ patches with. 

I just see MJ as something that should stay as close to nature as possible and away from a money hungry, unethical pharmaceutical industry.  

Farmers and Farmers markets instead of Pharmacists and Pharmacies.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 26, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I hope to never see cannabis at CVS, no matter what the form of delivery.
> 
> Keep it farmer driven, not pharma driven.



Agreed..

File that under the "careful what you wish for" category..
In Colorado the cannabis available to the public sucks bad for the most part unless you need it for medicine then it's good..
The stuff you see on the Phish lot you can smell from a mile away..

I've never REALLY been a fan of the legalization because of medicine thing.  It's always been the backdoor for 99% of people wanting legalization..  And maybe it worked but I still think it should just be legalized..  Most people where I live would just start growing in their homes..


----------



## Geoff (Mar 26, 2015)

I think it should be like home brew beer.  You can grow limited quantities.  You can give it away but you can't sell it.   Legal to sell and ship seeds through the mail.


----------



## freeski (Mar 26, 2015)

yeggous said:


> It's already at the pharmacy. My grandfather was prescribed Marinol when he was dying of cancer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Marinol is synthetic. It doesn't have the multiple cannabinoids and other things we do not understand, but appear to be beneficial. It's like comparing cheese product made from vegetable oil to cheese from a cow. Only the pharmaceutical companies think Marinol is a good substitute.


----------



## snoseek (Apr 15, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/14/chris-christie-marijuana_n_7066636.html


Definitely on the take from big Pharma

I'm trying to not get political but man do I fucking dislike the idea of him running. GOP can do a lot better and will need to.


----------



## freeski (Apr 16, 2015)

snoseek said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/14/chris-christie-marijuana_n_7066636.html
> 
> 
> Definitely on the take from big Pharma
> ...



He's biggest asshat in America. Without being political, imagine how much better the U.S. could be without control freaks like him running the place.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2015)

Happy 20th all.:sly:


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Happy 20th all.:sly:



It's the 19th, stoner.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2015)

Edd said:


> It's the 19th, stoner.



It was 420 somewhere in world when I post EF Israel middle East .lol:sly::sly::sly:


----------



## Edd (Apr 19, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> It was 420 somewhere in world when I post EF Israel middle East .lol:sly::sly::sly:



Touché.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 21, 2015)

http://m.mic.com/articles/115766/8-...um=fijifrost&utm_campaign=CMfacebook&ts_pid=2


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't get too excited now...look closely....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Apr 22, 2015)

Great marketing, certainly got my attention.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 22, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Great marketing, certainly got my attention.



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 27, 2015)

Just finishing awesome high smelly THC loving that for sure.


----------



## steamboat1 (Apr 30, 2015)

http://www.kitsapreport.com/costco-to-offer-wholesale-marijuana-by-summer/
...


----------



## ScottySkis (May 10, 2015)

Weed and workers comp drug test mean firing ? Such stupid laws.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 11, 2015)

Find out today if I lost my job due my stupid ass not any drugs while working at all no alcohol just should had asked for help moving something big and not wearing proper shoes usually did I. Did piss water clear will see what happens. I should just went to doctor after work and not claimed worker comp. Funny thing was that someone at work asked me if j want to part take in a sessions and I said no . I only wore sneakers for fee days should had on steel toe boots I idiot.


----------



## marcski (May 11, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Find out today if I lost my job due my stupid ass not any drugs while working at all no alcohol just should had asked for help moving something big and not wearing proper shoes usually did I. Did piss water clear will see what happens. I should just went to doctor after work and not claimed worker comp. Funny thing was that someone at work asked me if j want to part take in a sessions and I said no . I only wore sneakers for fee days should had on steel toe boots I idiot.


Good luck, Scotty.


----------



## Not Sure (May 11, 2015)

Ditto ......Good luck!
Plan B .......Colorado! Lemonade out Lemons


----------



## ScottySkis (May 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Accident happened Thursday always wear steel toe shoes in warehouse and get help lifting 30 feet long heavy ass poles . so is go so far on me returning to work today. Test of urine was done on Friday one day after accident. Foot still black and blue glad it happened now I guess then winter.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 30, 2015)

I wonder in 10 years if cannabis would had been prescription for oil  to fight Cancer would had helped .


----------



## ScottySkis (May 31, 2015)

I just smoked some really really smelly THC stuff. About to smoke more with my family visit . 3 zip lock bags and coffee pot beans flogers to hide smell I should not have to hide this lovely 30% good herb.


----------



## Not Sure (May 31, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I just smoked some really really smelly THC stuff. About to smoke more with my family visit . 3 zip lock bags and coffee pot beans flogers to hide smell I should not have to hide this lovely 30% good herb.



Your family visit could get interesting if someone decides to make coffee.


----------



## JimG. (May 31, 2015)

siliconebobsquarepants said:


> your family visit could get interesting if someone decides to make coffee.



lol!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 28, 2015)

This plant makes me happy and talkative to all and what bad about it nothing. Congratulations to all who can marry now. I believe this be next thing for full change and legal full. 5 years so many be why was all that lies about money and profit for drug companies and alcohol people .

Vaporizer portable pretty cool . even better when hiking in Shawgunk mountain range. Got to buy one soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2015)

Congratulations Oregon


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2015)

Need an east coast state to start the momentum on this side of the country.  Maine or Rhode Island make the most sense.  They've got the two most expansive medicinal programs and hurting economies in both states.  They would both benefit greatly until neighboring states legalized as well.


----------



## Edd (Jul 2, 2015)

I think that the Live Free or Die state should be embarrassed to not take the lead.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2015)

What's embarrassing is we rank 6th out of 6 in New England regarding progress in that direction so far.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 2, 2015)

Governor Maggie won't have any of that. Live free or die is a joke. I bet Vermont goes fully legal first....or Maine.

California will most certainly go next election along with a handful of other states. Another reason why I should just stay for summer.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 2, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Governor Maggie won't have any of that. Live free or die is a joke. I bet Vermont goes fully legal first....or Maine.
> 
> California will most certainly go next election along with a handful of other states. Another reason why I should just stay for summer.



I hope VT does...my wife and I plan to retire there.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 2, 2015)

I'd rather not pay the tax.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 2, 2015)

It's a plant.  There will always be a no tax black market option.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> It's a plant.  There will always be a no tax black market option.



Or a no cost cultivation option.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 3, 2015)

You mean like tobacco?


----------



## JimG. (Jul 3, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You mean like tobacco?



Philip Morris recently announced that it will enter the "marijuana cigarette" market in 2016.

Probably filled with chemicals like their cancer sticks. No thanks!


----------



## snoseek (Jul 3, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> You mean like tobacco?



Direct to a legit grower. Prices are literally half the price for better product in other weed friendly states away from the east coast. Yeah dispensary prices are absurd in Denver....those prices are for the tourist.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 3, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Philip Morris recently announced that it will enter the "marijuana cigarette" market in 2016.
> 
> Probably filled with chemicals like their cancer sticks. No thanks!



Yup, no thanks!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 3, 2015)

Today no mj on great hike always fun to be out but I am so opposite when not on mj not in happy way.


----------



## freeski (Jul 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> What's embarrassing is we rank 6th out of 6 in New England regarding progress in that direction so far.


This is truly a sad situation. We'll be oaky as soon as the legislatures over 70 die and the governor is gone. By then NH will have lost hundreds of millions in tax revenue. When VT and Maine is legal why would people go to NH to ski? Many won't; should be good for snow quality.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 4, 2015)

Mass may go 1st.  There is a strong push to make legalization a ballot question in 2016


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 4, 2015)

freeski said:


> This is truly a sad situation. We'll be oaky as soon as the legislatures over 70 die and the governor is gone. By then NH will have lost hundreds of millions in tax revenue. When VT and Maine is legal why would people go to NH to ski? Many won't; should be good for snow quality.


Where they sell weed has absolutely no bearing on where I ski. Never did before why should it now? Nice thought wanting older people to die. You sound like a swell guy.


----------



## freeski (Jul 4, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Where they sell weed has absolutely no bearing on where I ski. Never did before why should it now? Nice thought wanting older people to die. You sound like a swell guy.


Drop some bluefish by when you're in the area. Thanks SB1.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jul 5, 2015)

freeski said:


> Drop some bluefish by when you're in the area. Thanks SB1.


Do you smoke them too?


----------



## Edd (Jul 5, 2015)

steamboat1 said:


> Where they sell weed has absolutely no bearing on where I ski. Never did before why should it now? Nice thought wanting older people to die. You sound like a swell guy.



And yet you're posting in the pot thread on a ski forum. 

Perhaps not WANTING them to die, but WAITING...just waiting. Until they get out of the way so that useful things occur.


----------



## freeski (Jul 5, 2015)

Edd said:


> And yet you're posting in the pot thread on a ski forum.
> 
> Perhaps not WANTING them to die, but WAITING...just waiting. Until they get out of the way so that useful things occur.


Thank you. Yes, I don't want anyone to die. Just saying at some point they will be gone. Much of this is racist and generational. I love smoked fish... Herring, clams, oysters and of course salmon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 6, 2015)

New paltz be awesome town for shops to open I be repeat customers.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 13, 2015)

New small bong testing out nice very nice bud good to iharyjane Mary Jane marrrffyyyyu nanr name name mj.420/Cannibus all so great.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 13, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> New small bong testing out nice very nice bud good to iharyjane Mary Jane marrrffyyyyu nanr name name mj.420/Cannibus all so great.



I'll have what he's having....


----------



## Rikka (Jul 13, 2015)

Sure sounds like the new bong is working out well.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 14, 2015)

Rikka said:


> Sure sounds like the new bong is working out well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



I like it thanks. Have good glad I bought inside in Vermont in cheap glass small one good glass makes big difference with glass stuff.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2015)

Need a lot today friends young brother who was not even 35 and in my head a little kid who annoying brother passed from rafe cancer not even gord can it  depression think about this all day sent home good smart decision I was clost with family growing up child hood friends been to home practically lived their some months in row in high school when my family was gone his mom is close family fri


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your friend Scotty.

F cancer


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 3, 2015)

I bet 2016 be huge year to help close this thread.


----------



## freeski (Aug 5, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> I bet 2016 be huge year to help close this thread.


Need to keep the momentum going. Hopefully a friendly President. It will be nice when all 49 states are legal. (I have absolutely no hope for N.H.)
Glad to hear your new bong is a keeper.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2015)

I bet Maine goes legal soon.  Last week I was driving 95 from Bangor to Augusta.  The truck in  front of me had many plants in the backseat.  It was completely obvious what they were.  I probably followed him for 50 miles and a few cop cars passed us.  I'm guessing he was a certified caregiver.   He was cruising down the highway, 75 mph without a care.......


......the way it should be


----------



## snoseek (Aug 5, 2015)

I bet the entire west coast is full legal in the next elections.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 5, 2015)

Also Maine needs the tax money. They've whored out everything else at this point


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2015)

The first state that goes for it in New England will experience such a massive windfall in not only "pot tax", but every other source of revenue associated with out of state visitors that it will make Colorado's business look like chump change IMO.   I bet it takes two/three years for the growers and retailers to scale up to the demand that NYC metro will place on that market.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 12, 2015)

I love good oh you good Mary bud good always Jane oh ya!


----------



## marcski (Aug 12, 2015)

I am curious to see what a
Republican in the White House will do.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 13, 2015)

marcski said:


> I am curious to see what a
> Republican in the White House will do.



Not one from nj though.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2015)

Vote for Trump not sure on this.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 17, 2015)

http://mashable.com/2015/08/11/colorado-weedery/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-main-link


----------



## SkiFanE (Aug 20, 2015)

So what do you reveal to the doctors about your recreational activities?  It's on questionnaires. My career has been spent in healthcare IT and I've been employed and consulted to many hospitals in the area - nature of implementations. I have been treated at hospitals or networks I've worked for.  Tricky, eh?  Deny deny deny - never any admission. Anything you say is permanenttly recorded in a database - and I don't have faith in companies keeping my data safe (we are all Anthem hacked-they have my kids SS#s!). Am I paranoid (hehe) ?  Or would I be better off if the doc knew about my recreational activities, for my own good?  All in moderation, of course.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> So what do you reveal to the doctors about your recreational activities?  It's on questionnaires. My career has been spent in healthcare IT and I've been employed and consulted to many hospitals in the area - nature of implementations. I have been treated at hospitals or networks I've worked for.  Tricky, eh?  Deny deny deny - never any admission. Anything you say is permanenttly recorded in a database - and I don't have faith in companies keeping my data safe (we are all Anthem hacked-they have my kids SS#s!). Am I paranoid (hehe) ?  Or would I be better off if the doc knew about my recreational activities, for my own good?  All in moderation, of course.



My lungs doctor and his nurse know s wish I vaporizer that lot what I hear. Moderately is good fo for us all. Depression is bad makes mj use for me mores then I want post online. I have no choice I enjoyed it enough to have no problem early  if I get something that ends ky ife experience has been worth it. Like cancer from smoking not  THC although it everyone has different experience from Mary. I believe we l legal for all us Fed and staeses in less then few years no jinx !!!420!!!!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Aug 21, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> So what do you reveal to the doctors about your recreational activities?  It's on questionnaires. My career has been spent in healthcare IT and I've been employed and consulted to many hospitals in the area - nature of implementations. I have been treated at hospitals or networks I've worked for.  Tricky, eh?  Deny deny deny - never any admission. Anything you say is permanenttly recorded in a database - and I don't have faith in companies keeping my data safe (we are all Anthem hacked-they have my kids SS#s!). Am I paranoid (hehe) ?  Or would I be better off if the doc knew about my recreational activities, for my own good?  All in moderation, of course.



if i were to engage in such activities, i would deny deny deny...that is, until it is as widely accepted (and as legal) as having a drink


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2015)

So when it fully legal I bet some people who  talk about how much they hate smell now will enjoying with me in chair in some mountain skiing and or snowboarding. Use of vaporizer no smell of burning so delicious taste to as my friend says who I quote but will not not post who vaporizer bud the way it always meant to be.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 27, 2015)

Tried my buddy's Pax 2 a couple months ago.  I'd use it over smoking every time.  Just can't wrap my mind around spending $280 to buy one.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 27, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Tried my buddy's Pax 2 a couple months ago.  I'd use it over smoking every time.  Just can't wrap my mind around spending $280 to buy one.



I agree it is great I don't have one yet but I use a friend when we meet up, it worth the investment though you really will save on amount if stuff you buy and stoner THC lasts lot longer. I think my friend says be uses now half mj use as of before when they burned.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 28, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Tried my buddy's Pax 2 a couple months ago.  I'd use it over smoking every time.  Just can't wrap my mind around spending $280 to buy one.



The amount of money you would save in MJ costs because of its' efficiency pays for the upfront expense rapidly (depending on personal usage). Not to mention the obvious health benefits.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2015)

I'll probably look into it again when I'm back enjoying MJ.  Currently on the bench.  Thinking about applying for some new gigs in areas of the medical industry I have a greater clinical interest in.  Pretty much 100% of the companies in my field have entrance tests; many of them hair.  Gave it up in June.  Last time was when I used my buddy's Pax actually at a Widespread show. I have another four months to go at minimum before I can be free to enjoy again.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 28, 2015)

You can totally pick up or even build a vape set up for way less money. I keep one handy for those chill long work days.

Heres to hoping you get to smoke or vape before ski season. Hair follicle test are no joke.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 28, 2015)

I've used a lot of Vaporizers.  We have a Magic Flight.  It sits in drawer collecting dust.  Nothing comes close to that Pax 2 that I've tried.


----------



## snoseek (Aug 28, 2015)

Just a simple wax pen is what i use.

It can be moody sometimes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 2, 2015)

Tommy Chong Lincoln Commercial


NSFW - language


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 4, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Tommy Chong Lincoln Commercial
> 
> 
> NSFW - language



He got that cancer few months ago. Hope he pulls thoroughly it. Drinking Reed box wine good stuff to (litters for price if 2 cheap 1.75/}little?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Sep 9, 2015)

Just got back from CO...   
Picked up some nice wax for my time there.

Found a decent dispensary..


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2015)

I going on job search again.  Should not have to stop using Mary while in look for job with a company that cares about people is very hard to find  now days,,! Wha t happened?


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2015)

Insurance companies is what happened.  They give companies price breaks on their premiums to screen employees.   It has become more prevalent as the costs of the tests have gone done.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 22, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Insurance companies is what happened.  They give companies price breaks on their premiums to screen employees.   It has become more prevalent as the costs of the tests have gone done.



I meant where employers are treating well their employees I can pass drug test St by doing what I due everyday drink lots if water. I just thinking about all good and great productive management and people who would use Cannibus because it not taboo. I also just want to work company like Ben and Jerry's or Costco.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2015)

Last day of me enjoy Mary J without scrapped the bowl bong and nice bowls. So not ready for this now it was time for new job that I don't need to be working for temp agency for year this coming week. Corporate In now inventory once a year going on  now please tell me something or I out. Anyone know company in Hudson valley NY that cares about employees being happy and motivated. I stock stuff I good if treated well.I can work and have done warehouse and Forklift license.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Just got back from CO...
> Picked up some nice wax for my time there.
> 
> Found a decent dispensary..



Lucky! I need to go in vacation their and then move to settle work tw.o Jobs making 15 an hours. Ski mt Hood snowboarding for you and legal Mary jane sweet music cool not hot summer guess where my ultimate plan could be


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 26, 2015)

May be last time enjoy ing Mary this weekend for a while. Hope we have ti fully legalization by time j hope to be working different better company by 2016/.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 30, 2015)

Love bottom and if of a great grinner.


----------



## Terry (Sep 30, 2015)

scottyskis said:


> love bottom and if of a great grinner.




wtf?


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 1, 2015)

Oregon joins the party!


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 2, 2015)

Cornhead said:


> Oregon joins the party!



So horrible that officially it cool for all shop s to now sell stuff . I just want place to live I can grow plant without stupid laws against it this is good and can buy from medical shops now. Sad day for what happened at local college yesterday in same state. Please stop killing at  people want to highers education . sad times we live in. Condolences to all involved in another shooting mass causalities.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 4, 2015)

NYC Dieasel love this strain.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 7, 2015)

McDonald's is going to allow Cannibus smoke in their smoking section in Colorado. Also great resonances to consumers and me and going to serve breakfast all day I been saying they should due this for years.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2015)

Colorado still allows smoking in restaurants?  No kidding


----------



## Rikka (Oct 7, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> NYC Dieasel love this strain.



+1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## soposkier (Oct 10, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Colorado still allows smoking in restaurants?  No kidding



http://now8news.com/colorado-mcdona...juana-friendly-smoking-section-in-restaurant/

Onion-esque website. Play place turned unto to marajuana smoking area, not a bad idea


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 15, 2015)

Got to start quiting today. Need to be ready for drugs test even I passed before by doing what I due everyday drink lots of water so don't want me ready to stop. So dam stupid to judge people based badly from what I and many many people consider a good habit for mind and soul so much better then alcohol. No looking is not fun still so stupid have to job but that don't come near close to enough to pay dam bills . at least I still working for temp agency their try get me work still.


----------



## Rikka (Oct 15, 2015)

Got some Girl Scout cookie burning tonight.... Sweet strain.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 16, 2015)

Rikka said:


> Got some Girl Scout cookie burning tonight.... Sweet strain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Never heard of it. THC % above 25? Enjoy for me while take a break.


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 16, 2015)

Rikka said:


> Got some Girl Scout cookie burning tonight.... Sweet strain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Pen?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Rikka (Oct 17, 2015)

mriceyman said:


> Pen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



No pen.... Just rolled a bird.... 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 3, 2015)

Interesting vote in Ohio today. While I'm pro-legalization, I'm anti-monopoly. If both measures pass, it'll be an interesting court battle, the end of which will probably still be legalization.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2015)

http://www.hightimes.com/read/berni...Feed:+HIGHTIMESMagazine+(HIGH+TIMES+Magazine)

http://norml.org/news/2015/10/08/st...-adolescents-more-likely-to-voice-disapproval 

http://norml.org/news/2015/08/27/ne...-past-claims-about-marijuana-and-brain-health


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2015)

https://m.dailykos.com/story/2015/1...ana-plants-calls-laws-obsolete-and-ridiculous 

Finally getting their with judges getting it a d congulations to Canada for voting in PM to legalize the whole plant. Maybe the will follow soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2015)

https://m.dailykos.com/story/2015/1...ana-plants-calls-laws-obsolete-and-ridiculous 

Finally getting their with judges getting it a d congulations to Canada for voting in PM to legalize the whole plant. Maybe the will follow soon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 2, 2015)

http://news.yahoo.com/colorados-governor-wants-america-know-120814687.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2015)

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?.../10154936294301959/?type=3&source=48&__tn__=E


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2015)

http://www.ibtimes.com/marijuana-le...cy-project-says-2203385#.VmCM79X1Hym.facebook


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2015)

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/12/the-smokable-hoodie-sweatshirt-with-concealed-vaporizer

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 8, 2015)

https://cannasos.com/blog/hot-news/jimmy-carter-medical-marijuana-cured-my-cancer

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 10, 2015)

https://www.change.org/p/obama-fire...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Sign thus please.Petitioning President Barack Obama and 1 other
Fire DEA Head Chuck Rosenberg for Calling Medical Marijuana a "Joke"


----------



## JimG. (Dec 10, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> https://www.change.org/p/obama-fire...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer
> 
> Sign thus please.Petitioning President Barack Obama and 1 other
> Fire DEA Head Chuck Rosenberg for Calling Medical Marijuana a "Joke"



signed


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 12, 2015)

http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 15, 2015)

http://thejointblog.com/study-49-of...-decision-influenced-by-cannabis-being-legal/


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## snoseek (Dec 16, 2015)

Where is that haha? 

I always wanted to take a pic of exit 420 "stony hill" when passing through ohio.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 16, 2015)

snoseek said:


> Where is that haha?
> 
> I always wanted to take a pic of exit 420 "stony hill" when passing through ohio.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Great sign not surprised I think it in Vermont


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2015)

http://www.samhsa.gov/data/sites/default/files/report_2121/ShortReport-2121.html

Teens in states were it is legal are using any more percentage wise then in states where it not legal.


----------



## dlague (Dec 18, 2015)

This is a Scotty thread where you post 99% of the time with occasional contributors!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2015)

dlague said:


> This is a Scotty thread where you post 99% of the time with occasional contributors!



When it first started a lot more people contributed. Hopefully it stools very soon as soon as legal is every state and federal government legalized it.Happening in  Canada now got to happen here soon.


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 18, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Hopefully it stools very soon as soon .



Um??/


----------



## Rikka (Dec 18, 2015)

Kush makes for a relaxing Friday night.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2015)

http://greenrushdaily.com/2015/12/09/marijuana-became-illegal-corporate-greed-corruption-racism/


----------



## Edd (Dec 19, 2015)

Scotty, since weed seems to be your favorite topic, a couple of questions...

How much do you pay for an ounce in your neck of the woods?  Or, do you grow your own?  Do any edibles?

How fast do you go through an ounce?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2015)

Edd said:


> Scotty, since weed seems to be your favorite topic, a couple of questions...
> 
> How much do you pay for an ounce in your neck of the woods?  Or, do you grow your own?  Do any edibles?
> I used to last quarter oz about a 2 weeks if I working and just enjoy once a day after work .vaporizer makes it last about 2 as longer then smoking it.
> How fast do you go through an ounce?


Edibles I did make when I lived in the Bronx and had apartment to NY self in weekends it very smelly process . I miss that smoking it as I get older I know isn't good butter and vaporizer is very good. Where I love now and my roommate would send me packing if I thought of cooking it. 
I wish I could grow it to many laws here in NY that would be many many years behind bars never grown it . when I pay for it depends on the area where we get it from any where from 125 for quarter is in mid Hudson valley for best bud. Further up state on 17 going west and an hour and you get same high quality bud for 150 an half oz. Never paid for more then oz and if I did I would not post for same reason as above .I enjoy Mary in a while because currently looking for higher paying job and different better job. Another reason I probably been posting in here a lot lately. I drink a lot more now and that is not healthy for me or make me happy and talkative and  un depression like Mary does.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 10, 2016)

https://www.mpp.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 17, 2016)

http://www.newsweek.com/topic/marijuana

I going to happen sooner then later when I Stop and shop and in the magazine section is just normal American magazine talking about Cannibus got to happen .


----------



## snoseek (Feb 17, 2016)

While were at it lets legalize mushrooms!

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 20, 2016)

Scotty, don't go to Canada

http://unofficialnetworks.com/2013/02/snowboarding-police-hit-slopes-bust-pot-smokers-canada


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 23, 2016)

rocky mountain high
http://unofficialnetworks.com/2016/...gh-on-the-hill-affects-colorados-ski-industry

can smoke in private.. on a ski mountain is not private apparently.


----------



## dlague (Feb 23, 2016)

Wow in Dillon, CO and an intersection near us has 4 cannabis shops - Alpineglow, Uptoke, Organic Cannabis and Native Root.  Those are just the places we noticed so far.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Feb 23, 2016)

dlague said:


> Wow in Dillon, CO and an intersection near us has 4 cannabis shops - Alpineglow, Uptoke, Organic Cannabis and Native Root.  Those are just the places we noticed so far.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I was there last month and two years earlier. In that time, the selection of shops has exploded. At least a couple more are due to open on Airport Rd in Breckenridge and I think there are two there already.


----------



## ironhippy (Feb 23, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Scotty, don't go to Canada
> 
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2013/02/snowboarding-police-hit-slopes-bust-pot-smokers-canada



this is from 2 years ago, I doubt that is still a priority these days with the new government "promising" to legalize pot. 

The courts aren't really prosecuting people for possession, therefore the cops don't want to waste their time arresting someone if they are not going to be convicted.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2016)

When I was visiting QC six years ago kids sat on the walls of Old City openly smoking without care and with the police watching them


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Feb 23, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/topic/marijuana
> 
> I going to happen sooner then later when I Stop and shop and in the magazine section is just normal American magazine talking about Cannibus got to happen .



<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFxgK-MVsu0&feature=em-share_video_user" target="_blank">


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2016)

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2...egalization/p9rptFbAzrzSrQjqS52qyH/story.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2016)

Vermont on board all the more reason to ski in Vermont now.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2016)

It needs to be written correctly so that the people can grow their own. The think of the kids argument and the opiate problems the states face are totally irrelevant. Doctor prescribed drugs are the gateway to heoin, not weed. Any politician that really believes that horseshit is just simply out of touch and really the voters need to see that.

Also really new Hampshire? At this rate Utah will go legal before you. Governor needs to go asap.


----------



## nick danger (Mar 3, 2016)

Just returned from a trip to Sun Valley Idaho, where there was plenty of snow, spring conditions, and scant crowds. First day out, bluebird day, I'm skiing alone, I hop on the gondola, with 2 locals who moved from the east 30 yrs ago. Total coincidence, one is a homie, though 10 yrs younger than me and we have no friends in common. Long story short, he pulls out a bowl of California weed and we get thoroughly high. So I spend that entire day skiing in bliss, the highlight of my week off for sure. Damn shame it can't be done every day. Other than having  sex, there's nothing better than skiing high IME. Weed better godamn be legal before I get too old to do either is all I can say. There's always Colorado, I suppose, and Vermont's just around the corner, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2016)

nick danger said:


> Just returned from a trip to Sun Valley Idaho, where there was plenty of snow, spring conditions, and scant crowds. First day out, bluebird day, I'm skiing alone, I hop on the gondola, with 2 locals who moved from the east 30 yrs ago. Total coincidence, one is a homie, though 10 yrs younger than me and we have no friends in common. Long story short, he pulls out a bowl of California weed and we get thoroughly high. So I spend that entire day skiing in bliss, the highlight of my week off for sure. Damn shame it can't be done every day. Other than having  sex, there's nothing better than skiing high IME. Weed better godamn be legal before I get too old to do either is all I can say. There's always Colorado, I suppose, and Vermont's just around the corner, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about getting laid in Bubble chair while smoking Maryj

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick danger (Mar 4, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> How about getting laid in Bubble chair while smoking Maryj
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Like I said, OTHER than sex, skiing high is the best, followed by music, then food. Which would make sex + music doubly awesome but you can't combine too many together without overkill huh?  Sex on skis prolly unmanageable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 23, 2016)

http://www.upworthy.com/in-1994-a-f...cking-real-reason-for-the-war-on-drugs?c=ufb1

In 1994, a former Nixon aide explained the shocking real reason for the War on Drugs.
MARCH 23, 2016
Eric MarchBy Eric MarchFact Checked

Share on Facebook
Amid the endless debate over the effectiveness of the War on Drugs, author and journalist Dan Baum just dropped a bombshell.

Writing in Harper's Magazine, Baum recalled a brutally honest interview with former Nixon adviser John Ehrlichman in 1994 about origins of the drug war. "At the time, I was writing a book about the politics of drug prohibition. I started to ask Ehrlichman a series of earnest, wonky questions that he impatiently waved away. 'You want to know what this was really all about?' he asked with the bluntness of a man who, after public disgrace and a stretch in federal prison, had little left to protect. 'The Nixon campaign in 1968, and the Nixon White House after that, had two enemies: the antiwar left and black people. You understand what I’m saying? We knew we couldn’t make it illegal to be either against the war or black, but by getting the public to associate the hippies with marijuana and blacks with heroin, and then criminalizing both heavily, we could disrupt those communities. We could arrest their leaders, raid their homes, break up their meetings, and vilify them night after night on the evening news. Did we know we were lying about the drugs? Of course we did.'"
It's a stunning admission that appears to confirm the worst fears of opponents of the War on Drugs.


----------



## nick danger (Mar 23, 2016)

Pisses you off! And explains why inauspicious little old weed is scheduled as a hard drug in the ridiculous Federal Law ( which hopefully will be repealed in the next congress)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Mar 25, 2016)

Tonight im high as fuck, have just a couple handfuls of those super good peanut butter filled pretzles and even less of ranch fritos so i nuked some poocorn and mixed it with the first two. This is really the only crime that went down in my house tonight.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## dlague (Mar 29, 2016)

Here are a few MJ industry penny stocks if you dare.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2016)

https://www.vice.com/tag/weediquette 

This is great show. I like the channel to.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 16, 2016)

Interesting article in Wired about the  effort to sequence weed's DNA. Harder than you might have thought. The work on the different chemicals in pot is pretty cool- seems it can be highly customizable, with your cancer anti nausea dose giving you just the pick me up to get through the morning, then your afternoon dose sharpens your attention,while in the evening you chillax.

Or, you can start the evening with a crazy hit that chills down to everything is right in the world.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> Interesting article in Wired about the  effort to sequence weed's DNA. Harder than you might have thought. The work on the different chemicals in pot is pretty cool- seems it can be highly customizable, with your cancer anti nausea dose giving you just the pick me up to get through the morning, then your afternoon dose sharpens your attention,while in the evening you chillax.
> 
> Or, you can start the evening with a crazy hit that chills down to everything is right in the world.


Their is so many amazing miracles things in this beautiful plant. 

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/17/opinion/sunday/how-getting-high-made-me-a-better-caregiver.html

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Apr 16, 2016)

Lately i rediscover the actual benefits of other hallucinogenic drugs. I dont see why good clean acid, mushrooms and various cactus derivatives should not be available to the masses as well as pot.



Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Lately i rediscover the actual benefits of other hallucinogenic drugs. I dont see why good clean acid, mushrooms and various cactus derivatives should not be available to the masses as well as pot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Hasn't been a problem in Amsterdam


----------



## dlague (Apr 16, 2016)

Cannabis Clubs/Dab Bars have been popping all over Colorado.  Here are a few in Colorado Springs

http://m.csindy.com/coloradosprings...rings-cannabis-club-scene/Content?oid=3024086

http://thelazylion420.com/

http://www.studioa64.com/

And there are many more here and all over CO.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> Cannabis Clubs/Dab Bars have been popping all over Colorado.  Here are a few in Colorado Springs
> 
> http://m.csindy.com/coloradosprings...rings-cannabis-club-scene/Content?oid=3024086
> 
> ...


So so lucky.      http://www.vice.com/read/a-history-of-women-and-weed

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## snoseek (Apr 16, 2016)

Dabs are too much for me, that much ive figured out. Real bad anxiety

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 17, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Lately i rediscover the actual benefits of other hallucinogenic drugs. I dont see why good clean acid, mushrooms and various cactus derivatives should not be available to the masses as well as pot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Couldn't agree more..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 17, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Dabs are too much for me, that much ive figured out. Real bad anxiety
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



Just did one...  haha


You just need to keep reminding yourself the reason you did a dab to begin with is to get really baked..
Well done...


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 19, 2016)

PA governor signed medical marijuana yesterday. Step by step...


----------



## freeski (Apr 20, 2016)

I always liked Canada. I may like it more next year... https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...d375a0-0715-11e6-bfed-ef65dff5970d_story.html


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 20, 2016)

Happy 420 everyone. Az who enjoy having fun times and hang with Mary for me to I skipping today have to take drug tests while looking for another job.

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/17/opinion/sunday/how-getting-high-made-me-a-better-caregiver.html

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 20, 2016)

While I'm not against weed per se, I wish Colorado wasn't the first state to legalize it. Colorado used to be stereotyped with skiing first and foremost. Not anymore


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 20, 2016)

the more places that legalize, the faster that stigma goes away


----------



## skiNEwhere (Apr 21, 2016)

Interesting read. Never knew weed was technically illegal in Holland, looks like the government is cracking down a little

http://www.newsweek.com/marijuana-and-old-amsterdam-308218


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 21, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Happy 420 everyone. Az who enjoy having fun times and hang with Mary for me to I skipping today have to take drug tests while looking for another job.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/17/opinion/sunday/how-getting-high-made-me-a-better-caregiver.html
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Another job? U just got one right?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 21, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> Another job? U just got one right?


Iya it only lasted it 4 days. Computer tests and me didn't work out .

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 23, 2016)

http://m.nydailynews.com/news/world...s-marijuana-kosher-passover-article-1.2608596

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2016)

Very good news!!

http://fortune.com/2016/04/22/dea-medical-marijuana/

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## crank (Apr 25, 2016)

My girlfriend is in Amsterdam right now.  Yesterday she visited a shop and enjoyed something called Silver Bubble, then went for a long bike ride past many colorful fields of tulips.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 26, 2016)

crank said:


> My girlfriend is in Amsterdam right now.  Yesterday she visited a shop and enjoyed something called Silver Bubble, then went for a long bike ride past many colorful fields of tulips.



that all sounds quite nefarious...thank goodness such activities are illegal here in the land of the free


----------



## JimG. (Apr 26, 2016)

spring_mountain_high said:


> that all sounds quite nefarious...thank goodness such activities are illegal here in the land of the free



+1


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 29, 2016)

JimG. said:


> +1


Free  I wish.



I can't make to this but sounds like good rally in NYC in a week. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/947030362038254/?ti=cl 

MAY7

NYC Cannabis Parade 2016

Public festival by*NYC Cannabis Parade

Interested

Going

Invite

More

Saturday, May 7 at 11:30 AM - 5 PM

Next Week

Union Square - Park South Plaza

New York, New York 10003

Tickets Available

www.CannabisParade.org

Find Tickets

About

Discussion

Write Something

Details

Saturday May 7th, 2016

Parade Assembly time: 11:30AM*
Parade Starting point - Broadway between W31st and W32nd*
…*More

Recent Posts

Aron Kay*—*

Aron Kay*shared his*post.

on Wednesday

View Story

Sarah Renee Ortiz*—*

Can't wait!

on Monday

View Story


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (May 6, 2016)

http://www.sevendaysvt.com/OffMessa...ing-marijuana-legalization-question-to-voters


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 11, 2016)

We need a united movement for legal marijuana in New York. Help us plan a mass meeting to discuss our future. Contact nysctlm@gmail.com or contact us with the button at the top of the page.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 16, 2016)

http://blog.sfgate.com/smellthetrut...or-citizens-are-turning-to-medical-marijuana/

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Jul 16, 2016)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/o...arijuana/ar-BBuih5R?li=AA4ZnC&ocid=spartandhp

A gross but not singular example of profit overriding public health. 

If I were a veteran I would be completely disgusted. Forced by the laws of the country I fought for to ingest poison.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 9, 2016)

Sad above link Jim sad . 
http://www.trueactivist.com/wikilea...Activist+(True+Activist)&utm_content=FaceBook

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Aug 10, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Sad above link Jim sad .
> http://www.trueactivist.com/wikilea...Activist+(True+Activist)&utm_content=FaceBook
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Talk about a delicious irony! I did not know that The Declaration of Independence was drafted on hemp paper. WooHoooo that is rich!

So nice to know that the booze industry, purveyors of highway death, are concerned about MJ impairment. Since the active ingredients stay in your system for so long (30-45 days), how are they going to test for that? Are you by definition "impaired" 30 days after last partaking? Ridiculous.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2016)

So smoking and hikking is fun .

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikka (Aug 14, 2016)

Dabs and hiking rocks ......


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 14, 2016)

Never had the pleasure of doing a dab yet.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Not Sure (Aug 31, 2016)

http://www.politico.com/story/2016/08/gun-ban-medical-marijuana-court-227603


----------



## Rikka (Sep 1, 2016)

I'd take the weed card over a gun, but that's me. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Sep 1, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://www.politico.com/story/2016/08/gun-ban-medical-marijuana-court-227603



Withholding firearms from the mellowest, least violent members of the populace. Yeah, ok.


----------



## Rikka (Sep 1, 2016)

Edd said:


> Withholding firearms from the mellowest, least violent members of the populace. Yeah, ok.



Does seem a little silly.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 1, 2016)

Rikka said:


> Does seem a little silly.



Agree , if I had a card I'd keep quite about it! No way to defend your stash.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2016)

Rikka said:


> Does seem a little silly.



Yup. Bubba can down a fifth of Jack a night and have a arsenal of weapons, but Billy and his habit of late night Cheetos - no guns for you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 1, 2016)

.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 1, 2016)

I am a herb. I exist for a reason. For far too long I have been judged on lies. Greedy people will get what they want no matter what is destroyed, and I am a casualty of that war. I am Cannabis, and this is my manifesto.

I have never killed anyone, and yet I am often accused of this crime. I do not kill. I give life. Your body was made for me. Some people who have had made unwise decisions have been involved in tragic situations while partaking in me, but these people were already in a state of mind to make those decisions. I do not kill.

For thousands of years I have been used by those on a spiritual journey. Every major religion has used me at some point, and I have helped them draw closer to the Divine.

I am an enhancer. A helper. It is true that some people abuse me. They see me as illicit, so they play a role while associating with me. These people are immature and do not deserve me; yet I always hope that I am helping them on some level.

I magnify. I tear down walls...filters. You can know yourself. Peer into your own soul. I can help you become a better person.

The medical community is behind me. I make people better. Not sick. 

When used maturely, I give life. In any situation, I never give death.

I am Cannabis. I was here long before you were born, and I will be here long after you are dead. I now live in a time where people deny me for profit. Soon I will live in a time where those same people try to exploit me for greed. I will not stand for either. I seek balance, and through my brothers and sisters I will achieve it.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2016)

Mary and White Album go together.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 16, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> I am a herb. I exist for a reason. For far too long I have been judged on lies. Greedy people will get what they want no matter what is destroyed, and I am a casualty of that war. I am Cannabis, and this is my manifesto.
> 
> I have never killed anyone, and yet I am often accused of this crime. I do not kill. I give life. Your body was made for me. Some people who have had made unwise decisions have been involved in tragic situations while partaking in me, but these people were already in a state of mind to make those decisions. I do not kill.
> 
> ...


This may be the most beautiful, coherent thing you have ever posted on here.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 17, 2016)

twinplanx said:


> This may be the most beautiful, coherent thing you have ever posted on here.


Thanks,i went into Scotty Language on purpose yesterday. Back to normal Post's with spelled out words from my Android phone as I Been for a while. I wish I had wrote that truth about Cannibus but someone else not Scotty wrote it. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 17, 2016)

A beautiful piece all the same. I'm glad you can tolerate a good natured ribbing. I can't smoke because of random drug tests at my job. I honestly think it's healthier than alcohol and blame big pharmaceutical companies for the way things are.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 19, 2016)

So I really hope and think this next election cycle in November that people will vote for it makes then ever in the past. Massachusetts. What you guys and gals think.


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2016)

Funny thing here in Colorado, cities and towns )not all but several) are all trying to come up with rules to shut down MJ sales!  Mostly due to the amount of illegal grow operations.  While has been a boon in Colorado resulting in refund checks for tax payers, new issues have surfaced.  Oddly enough, it certainly helped the educational system though.


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2016)

dlague said:


> Oddly enough, it certainly helped the educational system though.



what do you mean?


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2016)

Jully said:


> what do you mean?



http://marijuanapolitics.com/colora...ults-135-million-35-million-going-to-schools/

http://www.ibtimes.com/how-legal-ma...on-colorado-taxes-go-prevent-bullying-2423329


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2016)

dlague said:


> http://marijuanapolitics.com/colora...ults-135-million-35-million-going-to-schools/
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/how-legal-ma...on-colorado-taxes-go-prevent-bullying-2423329



Ahh, just that the money has gone to the schools. I wasn't sure if there was some other reason. Still a good thing though!


----------



## dlague (Oct 20, 2016)

Jully said:


> Ahh, just that the money has gone to the schools. I wasn't sure if there was some other reason. Still a good thing though!



here is the flip side

https://www.rt.com/usa/316148-marijuana-related-deaths-injuries-study/


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2016)

dlague said:


> here is the flip side
> 
> https://www.rt.com/usa/316148-marijuana-related-deaths-injuries-study/



Definitely a downside...


----------



## yeggous (Oct 20, 2016)

Legalization ballot question is gaining momentum in Massachusetts:
http://www.wbur.org/politicker/2016/10/19/wbur-ballot-question-poll-october


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Legalization ballot question is gaining momentum in Massachusetts:
> http://www.wbur.org/politicker/2016/10/19/wbur-ballot-question-poll-october



Going to be interesting! Surprised to see the small cage ban doing so well too! I would not have guessed that would be the biggest margin.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 20, 2016)

Jully said:


> Going to be interesting! Surprised to see the small cage ban doing so well too! I would not have guessed that would be the biggest margin.



Especially considering it will have little to no impact. There is only one farm in the state that would be affected by the law. And federal courts are very likely to invalidate its restrictions on out of state imports.


----------



## Jully (Oct 20, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Especially considering it will have little to no impact. There is only one farm in the state that would be affected by the law. And federal courts are very likely to invalidate its restrictions on out of state imports.



Well maybe that's why people are voting for it. I definitely don't see the import thing lasting for very long.


----------



## SkiFanE (Oct 31, 2016)

I live in MA.  The Ballot Question is pages and pages long. I couldn't read it. As a historical recreational user I've decided to vote No. Mostly because when you get govt involved in anything, it's gonna be a nightmare. What I would vote for is decriminalization. A legalization question should not take 12 pages of descriptions, rules, caveats and subclauses - right away you know it's not going to change a thing except More beauracracy. And as much as I enjoy my vice - I'm not sure I want it alongside cigs at the grocery store. And I don't want some newfangled drug test for drivers that will be unreliable but somehow appease people that no one is driving under the influence. This question has headache and beauracracy written all over it. The last ballot initiative is still being put into place and it's been years. And once they're voted on - they can be changed or gutted by elected officials.  So believe it or not, I'm voting No to keep my vice status quo


----------



## JimG. (Oct 31, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> I live in MA.  The Ballot Question is pages and pages long. I couldn't read it. As a historical recreational user I've decided to vote No. Mostly because when you get govt involved in anything, it's gonna be a nightmare. What I would vote for is decriminalization. A legalization question should not take 12 pages of descriptions, rules, caveats and subclauses - right away you know it's not going to change a thing except More beauracracy. And as much as I enjoy my vice - I'm not sure I want it alongside cigs at the grocery store. And I don't want some newfangled drug test for drivers that will be unreliable but somehow appease people that no one is driving under the influence. This question has headache and beauracracy written all over it. The last ballot initiative is still being put into place and it's been years. And once they're voted on - they can be changed or gutted by elected officials.  So believe it or not, I'm voting No to keep my vice status quo



+1; as I learn more about the already occurring big business money grabs achieved through regulation and red tape (read FDA), I am less and less enthusiastic about legalization myself. I also support total decriminalization both state and federal; applicable to possession and growing for personal use.

Probably too late already, Wall Street is drooling over the potential investment windfall.


----------



## Edd (Oct 31, 2016)

Going from memory, you can grow up to 6 plants at a time for home use in Wash. D.C.  I'd think that should be fine for the average household if this plan was widely adopted.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 31, 2016)

I thought it was already decriminalized in MA?


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2016)

Edd said:


> Going from memory, you can grow up to 6 plants at a time for home use in Wash. D.C.  I'd think that should be fine for the average household if this plan was widely adopted.



That was the same in Colorado but since they are having trouble regulating it they want to do away with home grow operations.  The other problem here is the high cost of MJ and related products has created a black market and many illegal grow operations which they have been cracking down on.  Some towns are even regulating the sale by limiting it to medical sales as in Colorado Springs.


----------



## Edd (Nov 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> That was the same in Colorado but since they are having trouble regulating it they want to do away with home grow operations.  The other problem here is the high cost of MJ and related products has created a black market and many illegal grow operations which they have been cracking down on.  Some towns are even regulating the sale by limiting it to medical sales as in Colorado Springs.



I'll take those problems all day long. I wish it were on the ballot in NH.


----------



## Jully (Nov 1, 2016)

AdironRider said:


> I thought it was already decriminalized in MA?



It is decriminalized for less than 1 ounce.


----------



## Jully (Nov 1, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> I live in MA.  The Ballot Question is pages and pages long. I couldn't read it. As a historical recreational user I've decided to vote No. Mostly because when you get govt involved in anything, it's gonna be a nightmare. What I would vote for is decriminalization. A legalization question should not take 12 pages of descriptions, rules, caveats and subclauses - right away you know it's not going to change a thing except More beauracracy. And as much as I enjoy my vice - I'm not sure I want it alongside cigs at the grocery store. And I don't want some newfangled drug test for drivers that will be unreliable but somehow appease people that no one is driving under the influence. This question has headache and beauracracy written all over it. The last ballot initiative is still being put into place and it's been years. And once they're voted on - they can be changed or gutted by elected officials.  So believe it or not, I'm voting No to keep my vice status quo



See, I agree with you on almost all of this, but I'm still voting yes. While in my ideal world decriminalization is the way to go, I think the law as it is written now is better than the status quo. I just can't see a more in depth decriminalization option coming anytime soon and I think it will have a better effect on kids and in cities than the status quo currently.


----------



## Edd (Nov 1, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> My biggest concern is someone getting a record and having issues with attaining decent jobs as a result, when they have a joint on Friday evening, while the guy next to him gets absolutely plastered on beer, and can sit back and watch the police cuff the guy for a joint.



So you're concerned that it's currently illegal and you'd like to see it legalized?


----------



## Jully (Nov 1, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> My biggest concern is someone getting a record and having issues with attaining decent jobs as a result, when they have a joint on Friday evening, while the guy next to him gets absolutely plastered on beer, and can sit back and watch the police cuff the guy for a joint.



This 10,000%. I don't view it as any/much worse than alcohol, certainly not more dangerous to the degree that it should impact people's lives the way it does now. This is more an argument for decriminalization, but that's not the question on the ballot. If its legalized, at least we can now at least use and grow good old 100% american pot.


----------



## dlague (Nov 1, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> Well....here's my thoughts. First of all, let me say that I don't drink or smoke (I do ski, so there's that!)
> 
> I've said it many times, I've heard about drunken brawls, but never a stoner brawl. I really do not see pot as any worse than beer. And for people to get a record that impacts their ability to be employed..... While beer doesn't, unless you kill someone while driving. I find it interesting after all the public education and information about drinking and driving that the going rate for killing someone while driving under the influence is about 2 years in jail. But I digress....
> 
> ...



Lots of the ski areas, apartment complexes, rental properties all object to smoking weed, there are others too.  But you go into the woods to ski a glade and the smell seems to be everywhere.  Rental properties threaten to kick you out but we still smell it where we live.  So technically there seems to be some motivation to prevent it but it is never enforced.

The other issue, MJ is still an illegal substance everywhere when it comes to drug screenings for employment.  Even if it is used on your own leisure time, it does not matter.  Fail the drug test in Colorado you do not get the job.  The reason, Federally it is still illegal.


----------



## Edd (Nov 1, 2016)

Hopefully California votes to legalize next week, which would be a game changer.


----------



## darent (Nov 1, 2016)

It is a slippery slope,watch what  you wish for it could come back and bite you.most people will handle the legal pot ok, but what about all those who don't, what about the children watching their parents toke or the babies born with MJ in their system.I have spent my adult life working with children and have seen the damage drugs and alcohol has on families.


----------



## Jully (Nov 1, 2016)

darent said:


> It is a slippery slope,watch what  you wish for it could come back and bite you.most people will handle the legal pot ok, but what about all those who don't, what about the children watching their parents toke or the babies born with MJ in their system.I have spent my adult life working with children and have seen the damage drugs and alcohol has on families.



Sure, I totally get that but I would propose 2 things:

1) that just as with alcohol the vast majority of individuals who use marijuana use it safely and recreationally. The vast majority of those who would abuse it already do. I don't think more people are going to abuse MJ with it legal. If people are going to abuse a substance, they'll find a way through alcohol or drugs. It's not necessarily the substance (minus the hard and addictive drugs), but it's the disease of addiction.

2) the number of people who have their lives ruined by getting caught with an illegal substance for reasons like uphillklimber said vastly outnumber the family damage. Abuse is an extremely important issue and needs to be tackled with medical/psychiatric help. Leaving MJ illegal does very little in stopping and preventing abuse. Getting your future ruined as a kid, kicked out of college, or even jailed, doesn't happen when it's legal and can't be stopped with any form of counseling.


----------



## dlague (Nov 1, 2016)

Jully said:


> Sure, I totally get that but I would propose 2 things:
> 
> 1) that just as with alcohol the vast majority of individuals who use marijuana use it safely and recreationally. The vast majority of those who would abuse it already do. I don't think more people are going to abuse MJ with it legal. If people are going to abuse a substance, they'll find a way through alcohol or drugs. It's not necessarily the substance (minus the hard and addictive drugs), but it's the disease of addiction.
> 
> 2) the number of people who have their lives ruined by getting caught with an illegal substance for reasons like uphillklimber said vastly outnumber the family damage. Abuse is an extremely important issue and needs to be tackled with medical/psychiatric help. Leaving MJ illegal does very little in stopping and preventing abuse. Getting your future ruined as a kid, kicked out of college, or even jailed, doesn't happen when it's legal and can't be stopped with any form of counseling.



Hospitalizations involving patients with possible marijuana exposures and diagnoses increased from approximately 803 per 100,000 between 2001 and 2009 to 2,413 per 100,000 after marijuana was legalized and sold at retail stores, according to the report, which was unveiled Monday. Recreational marijuana was legalized for sale on Jan. 1, 2014, in Colorado.

Visits to emergency rooms also went up from an average of 739 per 100,000 patients between 2010 and 2013 to 956 per 100,000 after Jan. 1, 2014.  A 2014 opinion co-written by Monte and other physicians at University of Colorado said their most pressing concern after marijuana legalization was in children who accidentally ingested marijuana through edible sources.


----------



## Edd (Nov 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> Hospitalizations involving patients with possible marijuana exposures and diagnoses increased from approximately 803 per 100,000 between 2001 and 2009 to 2,413 per 100,000 after marijuana was legalized and sold at retail stores, according to the report, which was unveiled Monday. Recreational marijuana was legalized for sale on Jan. 1, 2014, in Colorado.
> 
> Visits to emergency rooms also went up from an average of 739 per 100,000 patients between 2010 and 2013 to 956 per 100,000 after Jan. 1, 2014.  A 2014 opinion co-written by Monte and other physicians at University of Colorado said their most pressing concern after marijuana legalization was in children who accidentally ingested marijuana through edible sources.



Compared to booze statistics, these numbers have got to be minuscule. I'd be much more concerned with children interacting with guns than weed.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> Visits to emergency rooms also went up from an average of 739 per 100,000 patients between 2010 and 2013 to 956 per 100,000 after Jan. 1, 2014.  A 2014 opinion co-written by Monte and other physicians at University of Colorado said their most pressing concern after marijuana legalization was in children who accidentally ingested marijuana through edible sources.



Utter drivel. Nobody was even looking at or gathering this data in earnest until marijuana was legalized in CO. These conclusions are similar to saying last winter was the hottest in history based on data going back 10 years. Useless.

I respect doctors and healthcare in general, but some doctors and mostly drug companies are the poison peddlers who prescribe opiods. Take a look at the number of children who wind up in emergency rooms because they got into mommy and daddy's painkillers. That epidemic is far worse than anything marijuana will cause.

But opiods are legal and profitable so that's all good. You can be a raging opiod addict and you will never lose your job or be denied one because you are an addict; you will in fact be coddled and offered help to treat your "disease". But God help you if you smoke a joint and then get tested 2 weeks later.

I don't believe industries that police and do research on themselves ever produce unbiased and truthful results. Fact is, pot scares the crap out of a lot of powerful lobbies (tobacco, alcohol, drug companies to name just a few) and these entities will do everything they can to thwart legalization until they can figure out how to grab all the profit for themselves.

And THAT is their only concern I assure you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2016)

Maybe the solution regarding concerns with edibles is to make them legal only medicinally?  I would think that would take care of some of the concerns with kids eating candy etc. 

If you think about it, that makes the most sense if the goal is to translate laws of control to be similar to that of alcohol.  It's not like you can go to the liquor store and buy Jim Beam Tootsie Rolls.  I get that the primary difference would be that smoking a substance has greater health concerns than drinking a bottle of beer, but modern vaporizers mitigates a lot of the health risks of smoking. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Nov 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Maybe the solution regarding concerns with edibles is to make them legal only medicinally?  I would think that would take care of some of the concerns with kids eating candy etc. Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I don't think the tourism market will tolerate that in Colorado at this stage. People love edibles, especially those that don't smoke weed habitually.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 1, 2016)

Edd said:


> I don't think the tourism market will tolerate that in Colorado at this stage. People love edibles, especially those that don't smoke weed habitually.



Do the effects last longer? I was against it for a long time but after giving it some thought taking money away from the drug cartels seems like a win! Eventually it will be legal in all states but not until the politicians divvy up the monopolies.


----------



## Edd (Nov 1, 2016)

I've been to CO twice since legalization, and have partaken of edibles multiple times while there. My experience has been that it doesn't last longer. If you're not used to it though, who knows? Same rules apply to alcohol. Know what you're getting into. 

That said, I've read that the doses on edibles can be inconsistent, so that one brownie may be twice as strong as the other, but I don't know that this is true.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2016)

Totally get what you're saying Edd.  However, I'm just speaking from a point of consistency on controlled substances.  If I'm Jim Beam, I'm looking at MJ edibles being legal and saying, "Why can't I produce bourbon Tootsie Rolls?" The FDA and other agencies would never allow alcohol businesses to produce products that are appealing to kids like the MJ industry is now doing in Colorado and elsewhere. Not a chance.  

Much of the argument against legalization of recreational MJ is the fear of kids getting their hands on it more easily.  If the hangup is edibles because of those fears, I'd be willing to make the concession that only the raw product (buds) are available for sale recreationally. 

 If you want edibles, buy the buds and make your own at home. Kind of like how people buy booze and make their own jello shots at home. 

I'm just thinking of this from a high level (no pun intended). How do we get marijuana scheduled and regulated on the level with alcohol such that societal acceptance is the same for both substances.  I just think there will always be a percentage of the population that will never except recreationally sold candy MJ just like they wouldn't accept liquor candy.





Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Totally get what you're saying Edd.  However, I'm just speaking from a point of consistency on controlled substances.  If I'm Jim Beam, I'm looking at MJ edibles being legal and saying, "Why can't I produce bourbon Tootsie Rolls?" The FDA and other agencies would never allow alcohol businesses to produce products that are appealing to kids like the MJ industry is now doing in Colorado and elsewhere. Not a chance.
> 
> Much of the argument against legalization of recreational MJ is the fear of kids getting their hands on it more easily.  If the hangup is edibles because of those fears, I'd be willing to make the concession that only the raw product (buds) are available for sale recreationally.
> 
> ...



Liquor candy already exists.  Not sure what is available stateside but a friend recently brought some booze laced candy home from Italy, and it was strong.  Here's a link to what is claimed to be liquor candy, but I have no experience with what they sell.
http://www.candywarehouse.com/flavors/liquor-candy/


----------



## dlague (Nov 1, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Totally get what you're saying Edd.  However, I'm just speaking from a point of consistency on controlled substances.  If I'm Jim Beam, I'm looking at MJ edibles being legal and saying, "Why can't I produce bourbon Tootsie Rolls?" The FDA and other agencies would never allow alcohol businesses to produce products that are appealing to kids like the MJ industry is now doing in Colorado and elsewhere. Not a chance.
> 
> Much of the argument against legalization of recreational MJ is the fear of kids getting their hands on it more easily.  If the hangup is edibles because of those fears, I'd be willing to make the concession that only the raw product (buds) are available for sale recreationally.
> 
> ...


Colorado is trying to deal with this issue by making the laced candies look different.  Not sure if that will work.  The numbers are low.  In 2014 there were 14 cases.  I say irresponsible parenting is reply the issue here.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2016)

dlague said:


> The numbers are low.  In 2014 there were 14 cases.  I say irresponsible parenting is reply the issue here.



Bingo! 

Then again, how many of us got their first taste of alcohol by raiding their parents' liquor cabinet? Or beer fridge?


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 2, 2016)

dlague said:


> Hospitalizations involving patients with possible marijuana exposures and diagnoses increased from approximately 803 per 100,000 between 2001 and 2009 to 2,413 per 100,000 after marijuana was legalized and sold at retail stores, according to the report, which was unveiled Monday. Recreational marijuana was legalized for sale on Jan. 1, 2014, in Colorado.
> 
> Visits to emergency rooms also went up from an average of 739 per 100,000 patients between 2010 and 2013 to 956 per 100,000 after Jan. 1, 2014.  A 2014 opinion co-written by Monte and other physicians at University of Colorado said their most pressing concern after marijuana legalization was in children who accidentally ingested marijuana through edible sources.


Just for real life FYI. I work in IT of safety net hospital. So whenever there are new programs/depts/concerns/zika's - we know about them and have to adjust systems to accommodate. Recent projects are setting up a transgender program, new department for opioid addicts, screening for zika's (Ebola before that), screening for cervical cancer, colon cancer, electronic prescription of opioids. But oddly, in my city hospital I have NEVER heard of screenings or concerns surrounding marijuana exposure. If it's a social epidemic - I'd know about it.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 2, 2016)

I know 1oz is legal to carry in MA. But that seems kinda wrong (or hypocritical ?) that the supply chain that provides that one ounce could be arrested. That's my issue. I don't want govt getting involved honestly. What is in front of me in Mass right now is just too finicky, I like simpleness- if I couldn't find the will or time to even read the measure, it's just not one I can support.  I'm over 50 and have yet to encounter problems with existing system (except what I mentioned above).  My field (healthcare) rarely drug tests...


----------



## snoseek (Nov 2, 2016)

I just want some bourbon tootsie rolls.

So what states have a good chance at going full legal on this election cycle. I know mass and California have a decent shot....any others? I swear nh will be the amongst the last....live free or die Lol my ass. 

I've personally not smoked more than maybe 3 times since mid summer. That's going from 1/4oz of fire a week to none and it wasn't a big deal other than a little lucid dreaming at first. No real withdrawal for me. Maybe pick up some over the holidays.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 2, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Bingo!
> 
> Then again, how many of us got their first taste of alcohol by raiding their parents' liquor cabinet? Or beer fridge?



OMG - at 15yo I was stealing it from under their nose, literally...while they played raucous games of Scat we were sneaking liquor and mixers down to beach.  7 and country time lemonade....mmmmmmm


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 2, 2016)

snoseek said:


> I just want some bourbon tootsie rolls.
> 
> So what states have a good chance at going full legal on this election cycle. I know mass and California have a decent shot....any others? I swear nh will be the amongst the last....live free or die Lol my ass.
> 
> I've personally not smoked more than maybe 3 times since mid summer. That's going from 1/4oz of fire a week to none and it wasn't a big deal other than a little lucid dreaming at first. No real withdrawal for me. Maybe pick up some over the holidays.



Periodic cleansing is good    I can do that when needed, it's not that addictive if you have any will.


----------



## Jully (Nov 2, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> I know 1oz is legal to carry in MA. But that seems kinda wrong (or hypocritical ?) that the supply chain that provides that one ounce could be arrested. That's my issue. I don't want govt getting involved honestly. What is in front of me in Mass right now is just too finicky, I like simpleness- if I couldn't find the will or time to even read the measure, it's just not one I can support.  I'm over 50 and have yet to encounter problems with existing system (except what I mentioned above).  My field (healthcare) rarely drug tests...



Its just decriminalized, you still get a fine and a civil penalty. Not sure how often that is enforced though. The supply chain getting arrested is a big issue I have too. At a 1 ounce cutoff, that means your 'suppliers' are stupid kids who buy enough for their friends and then hand it out, they don't even sell it half the time. When I was in high school and college, many of the kids I hung out with bought more than an ounce at a time. 

Additionally it tends to have a disproportionate effect on youth and minorities. Police are not required to weigh the drug they find before arresting someone. I knew kids post 2008 who were arrested for MJ use, then were never arraigned because when the pot was weighed it was like 0.6 oz no where near an ounce! While it might not have the long term effect, it is still incredibly disruptive and unfair.


----------



## Jully (Nov 2, 2016)

snoseek said:


> I just want some bourbon tootsie rolls.
> 
> So what states have a good chance at going full legal on this election cycle. I know mass and California have a decent shot....any others? I swear nh will be the amongst the last....live free or die Lol my ass.



Maine has it on the ballot too and it has a good chance of passing I think. AZ and Nevada (I think) are the other two. It is not doing as well there. 

Funny enough I hadn't even thought of liquor candy beyond jello shots which are usually just nasty IMO. Has any MJ initiative tried to limit the sale of at least very colorful and inviting MJ candy? It is a real concern and it seems like a pretty easy fix. Just make all MJ edibles look like feces.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 2, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Periodic cleansing is good    I can do that when needed, it's not that addictive if you have any will.



I don't think ill go back to being a daily smoker personally as im really liking the effects of just doing it every once in awhile. Don't get me wrong I love it but am at a point in life where I feel like moderating everything. Ironically it took a strong dose of acid last spring to see that clearly Lol.


----------



## dlague (Nov 2, 2016)

Jully said:


> Maine has it on the ballot too and it has a good chance of passing I think. AZ and Nevada (I think) are the other two. It is not doing as well there.
> 
> Funny enough I hadn't even thought of liquor candy beyond jello shots which are usually just nasty IMO. Has any MJ initiative tried to limit the sale of at least very colorful and inviting MJ candy? It is a real concern and it seems like a pretty easy fix. Just make all MJ edibles look like feces.



I posted this earlier!



dlague said:


> Colorado is trying to deal with this issue by making the laced candies look different.  Not sure if that will work.  The numbers are low.  In 2014 there were 14 cases.  I say irresponsible parenting is reply the issue here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



They want everything from different shapes and color to different wrapping.  Also, there has been a public safety push to make parents aware about the dangers of edibles for children.


----------



## dlague (Nov 2, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Just for real life FYI. I work in IT of safety net hospital. So whenever there are new programs/depts/concerns/zika's - we know about them and have to adjust systems to accommodate. Recent projects are setting up a transgender program, new department for opioid addicts, screening for zika's (Ebola before that), screening for cervical cancer, colon cancer, electronic prescription of opioids. But oddly, in my city hospital I have NEVER heard of screenings or concerns surrounding marijuana exposure. If it's a social epidemic - I'd know about it.



Hospitals are now using specific billing codes to identify cannabis exposure and hallucinogen poising. These codes do not prove that cannabis exposure was the main reason a patient was treated at the hospital.  "Use of these codes does not mean that the visit is motivated by marijuana exposure but simply that it is a possibility"


----------



## Jully (Nov 2, 2016)

dlague said:


> I posted this earlier!
> 
> 
> 
> They want everything from different shapes and color to different wrapping.  Also, there has been a public safety push to make parents aware about the dangers of edibles for children.



Oh shoot... my bad. 14 cases is really small. It sounds to me like the fear is there, but the actual event is not. That's good to know!


----------



## dlague (Nov 2, 2016)

Jully said:


> Oh shoot... my bad. 14 cases is really small. It sounds to me like the fear is there, but the actual event is not. That's good to know!



Well that was during the first year of legalization.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 2, 2016)

dlague said:


> Hospitals are now using specific billing codes to identify cannabis exposure and hallucinogen poising. These codes do not prove that cannabis exposure was the main reason a patient was treated at the hospital.  "Use of these codes does not mean that the visit is motivated by marijuana exposure but simply that it is a possibility"



Code: F12.xxx
Bitten by Orca Whale:  W56.2xx
Fall from skateboard:  V00.1x. Not to be confused by a pedestrian on skateboard injured in collision with railway vehicle: V05.12 (subsequent encounter = V05.92)

So don't put any weight on codes being more specific. THe coding system was updated a year ago - to a system Europe has been using for at least a decade.  So it doesn't mean it's been recognized as something reportable recently - just that the U.S. is now using the modern day billing codes (ICD-10).


----------



## dlague (Nov 2, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> Code: F12.xxx
> Bitten by Orca Whale:  W56.2xx
> Fall from skateboard:  V00.1x. Not to be confused by a pedestrian on skateboard injured in collision with railway vehicle: V05.12 (subsequent encounter = V05.92)
> 
> So don't put any weight on codes being more specific. THe coding system was updated a year ago - to a system Europe has been using for at least a decade.  So it doesn't mean it's been recognized as something reportable recently - just that the U.S. is now using the modern day billing codes (ICD-10).


I am just quoting what an article was stating.  Not even sure if they mean billing codes.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 8, 2016)

MA is looking good.  Scotty you may have to move across the border to finally get your wish!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 9, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> MA is looking good.  Scotty you may have to move across the border to finally get your wish!


Awesome I ski Berkshire e. best news from last night is lots if States are in the correct vote last night for this thread to be closer to closing..

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 9, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Awesome I ski Berkshire e. best news from last night is lots if States are in the correct vote last night for this thread to be closer to closing..
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Nov 9, 2016)

Congratulations to all in MA for becoming the first state east of the Rockies to legalize recreational use of marijuana. 

For the first time I can recall I am thinking I might want to move to MA. Hoping that your victory opens the floodgate of legalization in the entire NE and eventually the rest of America.


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2016)

Voters in California, Massachusetts and Nevada approved recreational marijuana initiatives Tuesday night, and several other states passed medical marijuana provisions, in what is turning out to be the biggest electoral victory for marijuana reform since 2012, when Colorado and Washington first approved the drug's recreational use.

In addition to the states above, local outlets in Maine are declaring victory for that state's legalization measure, but with 91 percent of precincts reporting just a few thousand votes separate the "Yes" and "No" columns.

A similar legalization measure in Arizona did not gain sufficient support to pass, with 52 percent of voters rejecting it.

On the medical side, voters in Florida, North Dakota and Arkansas have approved medical marijuana initiatives. Voters in in Montana also rolled back restrictions on an existing medical pot law.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 9, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Congratulations to all in MA for becoming the first state east of the Rockies to legalize recreational use of marijuana.
> 
> For the first time I can recall I am thinking I might want to move to MA. Hoping that your victory opens the floodgate of legalization in the entire NE and eventually the rest of America.


 
I ended up voting Yes. When entering the booth I changed my mind. Maybe a bad premonition of the  election night to come....thank goodness I can medicate legally for the next 4 years.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 9, 2016)

Double win for you.  With Maine winning you are all set at home in Mass and at your vacation home with no need to travel with it through NH where it remains illegal.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 9, 2016)

8 of 9 measures passed, with AZ narrowly missing...great results and i have trouble believing we could ever roll it all back


----------



## Jully (Nov 9, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Double win for you.  With Maine winning you are all set at home in Mass and at your vacation home with no need to travel with it through NH where it remains illegal.



I wonder if state troopers are going to sit on the NH stretch of 95 between MA and ME and try and pull people over and catch them. I doubt they'd be that cruel / it would be hard to do unless someone stupidly left the weed sitting out in their front or back seat. Wouldn't that be something though. I thought I heard of police being very wary near the CO border for awhile after it was legalized there.


----------



## crank (Nov 10, 2016)

When does the MA law go into effect and when will dispensaries start opening up?


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 10, 2016)

MA law takes effect 12/15 of this year. Dispensaries will most likely take a bit longer. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## yeggous (Nov 10, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> MA law takes effect 12/15 of this year. Dispensaries will most likely take a bit longer.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app



Stores opening January 2018. Already some politicians are trying to slow things and increase the tax rate. They didn't want this to pass and seem to want to reshape things now that it did.

Incidentally, the Baker administration is a great name for the state executive office that will oversee legalization.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Nov 10, 2016)

Looked up a few details on the Mass bill:

-Create a Cannabis Control Commission to regulate marijuana legalization, issue licenses to retailers and other firms selling marijuana products

-Legalize the possession of less than 10 oz. of marijuana inside homes or less than 1 oz. in public

-Make it legal to grow up to six marijuana plants in the home

-Stipulate that marijuana retailers would be subject to the state sales tax, with an additional 3.75 percent excise tax (local municipalities can choose to add another 2 percent tax)

-Direct revenue from excise taxes, license application fees and fines for minor violations of this law into a Marijuana Regulation Fund that would cover the administrative costs of the new law

-It would take effect Dec. 15, 2016.

Seems similar to other states. Being able to grow your own and possess up to 10 oz is pretty reasonable. Not certain about access to seeds to actually grow, though.


----------



## Jully (Nov 10, 2016)

Seems like theres no funding for anything beyond just regulating itself. I think I remember hearing that as a critique of the law. Local municipalities will be able to use that tax for whatever though, like road and bridge maintenance. Charlemont MA added a local tax which applied to lift tickets this past year (BEast is there) because they just had no money for some basic necessities. The mountain was in favor of the tax too.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 10, 2016)

Edd said:


> Looked up a few details on the Mass bill:
> 
> -Create a Cannabis Control Commission to regulate marijuana legalization, issue licenses to retailers and other firms selling marijuana products
> 
> ...



Tha actual bill was paraphrased on the ballot and one part was tricky to understand - many commas and semi colons lol - but led me to believe someone growing at home can give away or even distribute up to a certain amounted legally.  I like that part. Also towns can choose whether to allow selling in their town - my town already rejected a medical MJ place, doubtful they'd allow retail. Taxes aren't an enticement since half our  tax revenue base is commercial/industrial - so we are wealthy town, tax wise.  But I don't expect to walk into a store on 12/15 and buying a joint. Any you know politicians will drag their feet. 

I have been driving cross state lines for decades without issue - don't plan on changing my habits any time soon lol.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 11, 2016)

Just curious what Town in South Western MA might be first to have retail shop that sells edibles? So i can have nice visit soon?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2016)

I'd imagine Great Barrington will, but it will likely be a couple years.

I'd anticipate Maine to have retail far sooner.  There are a massive amount of medicinal operations in Maine already. I'm sure many will expand to retail quickly

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 11, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd imagine Great Barrington will, but it will likely be a couple years.
> 
> I'd anticipate Maine to have retail far sooner.  There are a massive amount of medicinal operations in Maine already. I'm sure many will expand to retail quickly
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



Indeed. MA on the other hand had extremely limited medical dispensaries.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 11, 2016)

So maybe I go to az summit then.
I All more reasons to leave NY state. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tin (Nov 12, 2016)

Summit at Berkshire East. Northampton will have a mega-store.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 12, 2016)

Tin said:


> Summit at Berkshire East. Northampton will have a mega-store.


All more reasons to try all out that lovely Hill again..

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...rijuana’/ar-AAktrCb?li=AA5a8k&ocid=spartandhp

This guy reminds me of Alexander Haig. I'll never forget Haig standing in front of the press saying he was in charge after Reagan got shot.

Since I'm skeptical of what happens after legalization I am in no rush to see it happen. The thought of buying MJ from big tobacco companies who will "process" my weed before selling it to me at who knows what prices makes me puke.

So I don't care about what Mr. Reefer Madness here has to say about MJ users.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 18, 2016)

JimG. said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...rijuana’/ar-AAktrCb?li=AA5a8k&ocid=spartandhp
> 
> This guy reminds me of Alexander Haig. I'll never forget Haig standing in front of the press saying he was in charge after Reagan got shot.
> 
> ...



I feel like there will be plenty of people growing and you'll never be forced to buy from big tobacco. God only hopes they don't lobby for exclusive rights to provide...that would piss a lot of people off and bring it all back to the black market....full circle. I was under the impression our prez elect was looking to leave it to the states which to me is fine. This guy appointed doesn't sound good at all!

Edit....finished the article...this guy is a moron


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2016)

cheers spoof @ 1:30 is pretty funny


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2016)

snoseek said:


> I feel like there will be plenty of people growing and you'll never be forced to buy from big tobacco. God only hopes they don't lobby for exclusive rights to provide...that would piss a lot of people off and bring it all back to the black market



My exact fear; in fact, I think this guy was nominated because of his views so that big tobacco and pharma companies can control the market. Tobacco is already lobbying for the FDA to approve any MJ related products. That would in itself remove any small growers and producers of MJ products from the marketing equation because FDA approval requires millions in investment before any profit is realized.

The reason this guy was nominated was to use the Fed as a reason to push out anyone but big corporations from the MJ windfall. Don't let his obvious racism color your perception. He was not nominated to undo civil rights. Civil rights will be the carrot dangled to the masses so that they accept big business' MJ grab.

I know this sounds like a big conspiracy theory. Just watch what happens.

States may allow growing for personal use but the Fed NEVER will. Instead of big Tobacco we will have big MJ.


----------



## freeski (Nov 19, 2016)

Yes, keep big tobacco and the pharms out. I don't want Dupont any where near it. Meanwhile, NH is looking at 5 year minimums for any amount. Downwards and backwards toward zero tolerance. Well this is one way to solve the congestion on 93S & 95S after long weekend as many will not want to come to NH.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2016)

freeski said:


> Yes, keep big tobacco and the pharms out. I don't want Dupont any where near it. Meanwhile, NH is looking at 5 year minimums for any amount. Downwards and backwards toward zero tolerance. Well this is one way to solve the congestion on 93S & 95S after long weekend as many will not want to come to NH.



Thought of NH as a place to retire. Not so much after reading your post.

Maybe I will wind up out west.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Thought of NH as a place to retire. Not so much after reading your post.
> 
> Maybe I will wind up out west.


And the states slogan is Live Free or Die - that is a joke.  They are practically a policed state.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> And the states slogan is Live Free or Die - that is a joke.  They are practically a policed state.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



That's a dramatic statement to make. NH is at least partially dysfunctional, I'd agree but the truth may lie in this paragraph from a 6 year old article from Fosters. 

"New Hampshire has the distinction of not only having one of the largest legislatures in the English-speaking world, but also a constitutional mandate that they be paid only $100 a year plus mileage for what can be long hours of service."

Who the hell wants to be a part of this organization? There's no way that it's representative of the populace, IMO.


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> But....... that keeps the career politicians out of office, who are in it for a paycheck.



Did you not just read that we live in a "policed state"?

But seriously, this can have the effect of attracting wackos. That NH lawmakers are remotely resistant to legalizing weed makes no sense. In my bones I feel that most NH residents could care less.


----------



## Edd (Nov 19, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> How would you define "Policed state"?



If you're asking me, I'd think N. Korea, Iran, Russia. Or you can lose your mind over a simple vehicle inspection and claim you live in Nazi, Germany. Opinions vary.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 19, 2016)

JimG. said:


> My exact fear; in fact, I think this guy was nominated because of his views so that big tobacco and pharma companies can control the market. Tobacco is already lobbying for the FDA to approve any MJ related products. That would in itself remove any small growers and producers of MJ products from the marketing equation because FDA approval requires millions in investment before any profit is realized.
> 
> The reason this guy was nominated was to use the Fed as a reason to push out anyone but big corporations from the MJ windfall. Don't let his obvious racism color your perception. He was not nominated to undo civil rights. Civil rights will be the carrot dangled to the masses so that they accept big business' MJ grab.
> 
> ...



God I hope your theory is wrong. In that case I would rather it stay illegal.


----------



## dlague (Nov 19, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> Yeah, I lived in NH for 9 years, active on a local  level. What I saw was some dedicated people in office, some just doing their civic duty for a term, and some who went there with an agenda. They'd introduce bills during the budget session, get them quickly (over) looked at and voted in. Then they'd never go to Concord again.
> 
> Truth be told, I don't see a lot different about the Policed state of New Hampshire and Maine. The only real differences I see are the way taxes are collected. No sales or income tax, but they have property tax. And something called a view tax, applicable even if you didn't have view, if you could cut down some trees and gain that view.
> 
> ...


I say policed state due to the amount of law enforcement.  State police and even city and town police are abundant.  I used to drive 49 miles every day on the highway and saw state police everyday in multiple spots.  Concord was also loaded with law enforcement.  When I moved to Colorado, I noticed hardly any on the highways and in Colorado Springs.  NH is pretty up tight IMO.  I have lived there for 23 years and I disliked how much they busted out of states for speeding.  I got my share as well and I was a local.  They also monitor highways video aircraft a lot. Colorado does not do vehicle inspections, speed limits are higher, you can camp any where in the Rocky Mountain National Park, law enforcement is very lenient, MJ is legal, lots of conceal and carry.  So coming from NH, CO is much much freer!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Nov 19, 2016)

snoseek said:


> God I hope your theory is wrong. In that case I would rather it stay illegal.



I hope I'm wrong too. 

But there are billions of $ at stake and you already know how people behave, especially those with lots of money to invest in infrastructure. There is NO WAY that either side of the current political drama is ignoring or seriously demonizing the potential windfall. So why hasn't legalization already occurred? Nobody wants the money? Or a new industry that will produce jobs and tax revenue?

Hell no! It's because big business is still figuring out how to corner the market.


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2016)

uphillklimber said:


> dlague, thanx for sharing your observations.


I see and hear about the pros and cons everyday.  Seems to be in the news a lot.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2016)

JimG. said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/polit...rijuana’/ar-AAktrCb?li=AA5a8k&ocid=spartandhp
> 
> This guy reminds me of Alexander Haig. I'll never forget Haig standing in front of the press saying he was in charge after Reagan got shot.
> 
> ...


Pure bull.
Gary Johnson's governor and ran for president. One of millions people who are successful and enjoy Cannibus. People need to watch Viceland channel.
Yes it can be abused like anything. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2016)

dlague said:


> I see and hear about the pros and cons everyday.  Seems to be in the news a lot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


All news care about is ratings and who is paying them to due bad stories on it. Hint alcohol industry for one police and jail industry is another.
And this coming from someone who s close family members working in corrections and police career s.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> All news care about is ratings and who is paying them to due bad stories on it. Hint alcohol industry for one police and jail industry is another.
> And this coming from someone who s close family members working in corrections and police career s.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


There are lots of good stories, not all bad.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2016)

OK
Even though we believe in making this movement accessible to everyone, we’re still beholden to current legislation. But if you are “too young” to be here you can still watch VICELAND.
http://www.ismokeweed.com


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 21, 2016)

NH is not progressive.  For a lot of people, Live Free or Die means "Oh....Massachusetts is doing it? Then we definitely don't want it'"


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 1, 2016)

So I think I may become a farmer. Is it difficult?  Seems like a no brainier - our current supply is awesome and from a local basement lol. I've got a basement too.


----------



## chuckstah (Dec 15, 2016)

It's official in MA as of today. While I no longer indulge, I never thought I'd see the day in my lifetime.  Wish it happened about 40 years ago!


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 15, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> It's official in MA as of today. While I no longer indulge, I never thought I'd see the day in my lifetime.  Wish it happened about 40 years ago!


It's about time there was some good news in politics lmao.  I bet the aging population that thought it was evil is dying off and youngstahs are taking their place in voting booths. Thank goodness.


----------



## freeski (Jan 30, 2017)

Congratulations to the great state of Maine. I really think this will help SR and SL.


----------



## yeggous (Jan 30, 2017)

freeski said:


> Congratulations to the great state of Maine. I really think this will help SR and SL.



How so? It's already legal in Massachusetts. It seems unlikely people will be skiing Maine for the novelty alone. The New Hampshire legislature so far has resisted even decriminalization. However, that tide seems to have turned. With recreational retails sales imminent within an hour drive of just about the entire state, the legislature seems to finally realize the battle is lost.


----------



## flbest420 (Feb 15, 2017)

Very interesting look at this situation we are all still awaiting our April Florida Medical Marijuana Laws to get here stay tuned


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2017)

https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2017/02/23/pot/B7tBGNSfb2FCeyL4mqcP4I/story.html



concerned


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2017)

uphillklimber said:


> It may be concerning, and there is always a part of the media that wants to incite "the sky is falling". If they can do that and sell papers, they have done their job.
> 
> The reality, I suspect is a little closer to this. The feds won't get involved until it comes to crossing state lines, same as it always has been. In the whole scheme of things, this is truly small potatoes to them. Move a couple million in weed from Maine to New Jersey, you're gonna catch their eye, of course. Johnny growing a couple plants in his back yard and sharing a joint with his buddy..... does anyone really think the feds are going raid his back yard?
> 
> Where this could get interesting is much like the NFL has handled it. They are very clear that they don't care if certain states allow, the NFL does not, part of the deal. If you want a federal job, it might behoove you to play by their rules and make sure you don't fail one of their tests. The federal jobs do a whole lot more testing than a mom and pop sandwich shop.




While I agree with you on the media I listened to the press conference last night and can only say I walked away from it feeling concerned. There's a lot of money between Pharma, private prison lobby, police unions and alcohol/tobacco. Mr Sessions isn't exactly pot friendly either. 

Why would they link use of cannabis to an increase in opioid use...there's been studies that suggest the opposite. To me this sounds like a reboot of the war on drugs and I'm thinking the checked just cleared from one of these lobbies(private prisons???). 

If it all goes as you stated then ok, fine but its pretty early in this administrations tour to be bringing up stances on this considering other things going on around the world. I guess we wait and see


Edit-I just realized I got going on politics which I generally dislike online, especially here in particular. To anyone reading this I apologize but its sorta in context for this topic.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> It's about time there was some good news in politics lmao.  I bet the aging population that thought it was evil is dying off and youngstahs are taking their place in voting booths. Thank goodness.



I have heard this argument about aging people dying off applied to racism too.

You are being very naïve if you think such deep seated issues will be solved by blaming older people and wishing for them to die off.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2017)

JimG. said:


> I have heard this argument about aging people dying off applied to racism too.
> 
> You are being very naïve if you think such deep seated issues will be solved by blaming older people and wishing for them to die off.



According to my facebook feed there's a fresh new batch of racist, sexist, homophobe feed ready to fill that position as soon as this batch dies off. I really need to thin out my friends list.....

People that I knew in my 20's really have made a big change over the years. I've deleted some for downright racism and crude stuff. Its so disappointing and sad


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2017)

snoseek said:


> https://www.bostonglobe.com/metro/2017/02/23/pot/B7tBGNSfb2FCeyL4mqcP4I/story.html
> 
> 
> 
> concerned



This is exactly what I assumed would happen. Big business has not figured out how to maximally profit screw the MJ consumer so legalization will wait. 

I hope it never happens.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 24, 2017)

snoseek said:


> According to my facebook feed there's a fresh new batch of racist, sexist, homophobe feed ready to fill that position as soon as this batch dies off. I really need to thin out my friends list.....
> 
> People that I knew in my 20's really have made a big change over the years. I've deleted some for downright racism and crude stuff. Its so disappointing and sad



I would say the younger generation has "new and improved" crude.


----------



## Edd (Feb 24, 2017)

snoseek said:


> While I agree with you on the media I listened to the press conference last night and can only say I walked away from it feeling concerned. There's a lot of money between Pharma, private prison lobby, police unions and alcohol/tobacco. Mr Sessions isn't exactly pot friendly either.
> 
> Why would they link use of cannabis to an increase in opioid use...there's been studies that suggest the opposite. To me this sounds like a reboot of the war on drugs and I'm thinking the checked just cleared from one of these lobbies(private prisons???)



Bingo x10. Private prisons, in particular, are a sick concept. The only thing that comforts me is that California, with its massive population, recently approved recreational. With them on board it'll be tougher to put a stop to it.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2017)

JimG. said:


> This is exactly what I assumed would happen. Big business has not figured out how to maximally profit screw the MJ consumer so legalization will wait.
> 
> I hope it never happens.



I'm ok with leaving up to the states and working towards reclassifying it federally.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 24, 2017)

Edd said:


> Bingo x10. Private prisons, in particular, are a sick concept. The only thing that comforts me is that California, with its massive population, recently approved recreational. With them on board it'll be tougher to put a stop to it.




The private prison thing is just totally fucked for sooo many reasons.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 25, 2017)

Scotty. Don't ski in Canada 
http://unofficialnetworks.com/2013/02/snowboarding-police-hit-slopes-bust-pot-smokers-canada


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2017)

uphillklimber said:


> Skiing under the influence......  Not a big fan of it. I've been personally impacted by blitzed skiers in the past (Not sure what they were blitzed by...) I have nothing against anyone having a beer or three or a joint or three, but if you are inhibited, please, don't endanger others.


You know how many if my snowboarding and ski friends who use Mary Jane while participate Ing in this amazing fin hobby's Here you be very surprised it just makes skiing snowboarding experience even better 
If you combine that statement with drinking alcohol while skiing or snowboarding than I agree with your statement.
Stoners and mountain fun times goes together.


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 28, 2017)

JimG. said:


> I have heard this argument about aging people dying off applied to racism too.
> 
> You are being very naïve if you think such deep seated issues will be solved by blaming older people and wishing for them to die off.


Sure with racism. But with MJ - I'm pretty sure it's a generational thing. Obama v Trump - nearly 30 years apart and much different attitudes - which I think reflects their respective generations.  But Trumps linking of pot to the Opiod problem is laughable and sounds like a typical 77yo mans argument (except Willie Nelson of course )


----------



## Jully (Mar 1, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> Sure with racism. But with MJ - I'm pretty sure it's a generational thing. Obama v Trump - nearly 30 years apart and much different attitudes - which I think reflects their respective generations.  But Trumps linking of pot to the Opiod problem is laughable and sounds like a typical 77yo mans argument (except Willie Nelson of course )



Be careful of the GATEWAY DRUG!!!


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> Sure with racism. But with MJ - I'm pretty sure it's a generational thing. Obama v Trump - nearly 30 years apart and much different attitudes - which I think reflects their respective generations.  But Trumps linking of pot to the Opiod problem is laughable and sounds like a typical 77yo mans argument (except Willie Nelson of course )



You are naïve and I totally disagree. This has nothing to do with the preferences or biases of older people! This is all about big business plotting to corner and dominate the future MJ market. Create fear in the populace, then swoop in with government regulation that favors already rich businesses. FDA anyone?  

Obama did nothing to promote the legalization process either. What different attitudes are you talking about? Obama was the champion of government regulation. If anything the current administration is less so in that regard for many issues. But a trillion dollar windfall like MJ legalization is too tempting for any political/business partnership to ignore regardless of generational differences. 

These people want you to think it is a generational issue. Divide and conquer; get the masses riled up against each other so they are too distracted to see the money grab. Wake up!!


----------



## Edd (Mar 1, 2017)

JimG. said:


> You are naïve and I totally disagree. This has nothing to do with the preferences or biases of older people! This is all about big business plotting to corner and dominate the future MJ market. Create fear in the populace, then swoop in with government regulation that favors already rich businesses. FDA anyone?



Are you suggesting that MJ tolerance is equivalent between the older and younger generations? That seems naive to me. 

The previous administration was generally hands off with state legalization. That's a relatively new thing. 

The current administration has hired an AG with a well established history of being anti-MJ. 

I completely agree that big business wants its seat at the table, but that's like saying water is wet. With booze and all of the legal prescription drugs that are far more harmful being available, I see little problem with complete recreational legalization. Let the cash flow. I just don't want people to be criminals for doing something that is so not a big deal.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2017)

Edd said:


> Are you suggesting that MJ tolerance is equivalent between the older and younger generations? That seems naive to me.



I was not suggesting anything of the sort.

That would depend on your definition of "younger" and "older" generations anyway. Sort of like defining "tight trees" or "expert skier". There are plenty of older folks who support MJ legalization and there are plenty of younger folks who vehemently oppose it.

You have fallen into the exact trap set for you that I described above...let's disagree about the values of different generations rather than the real issue at hand, legalization. Let's fight with each other instead of joining together to fight the good fight.


----------



## Edd (Mar 1, 2017)

JimG. said:


> I was not suggesting anything of the sort.
> 
> That would depend on your definition of "younger" and "older" generations anyway. Sort of like defining "tight trees" or "expert skier". There are plenty of older folks who support MJ legalization and there are plenty of younger folks who vehemently oppose it.
> 
> You have fallen into the exact trap set for you that I described above...let's disagree about the values of different generations rather than the real issue at hand, legalization. Let's fight with each other instead of joining together to fight the good fight.



SkiFanE was suggesting that the ages of the most recent 2 presidents influences their attitudes regarding MJ. I'll point out here that Trump is 70, not 77. But, they are clearly from different generations. 

I agree that that's not the most important thing, but the ages of the elected officials and the voters are certainly a factor in how this plays out. I find that to be an obvious truth.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 1, 2017)

Edd said:


> SkiFanE was suggesting that the ages of the most recent 2 presidents influences their attitudes regarding MJ. I'll point out here that Trump is 70, not 77. But, they are clearly from different generations.
> 
> I agree that that's not the most important thing, but the ages of the elected officials and the voters are certainly a factor in how this plays out. I find that to be an obvious truth.



Then we disagree. Baby Boomers are the older generation we are talking about here. Summer of Love? Hippies? Woodstock?

Yeah, Baby Boomers hate MJ.

Americans prefer conflict amongst themselves to constructive cooperation. Politicians of EVERY persuasion use this to divide us and put us into boxes to pit one against the other. And we happily swallow that poison.

Pathetic!


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 1, 2017)

New sign in the Loon gondys. It doesn't smell like people are paying any attention lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## NYDB (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't like the rumblings coming out from sessions and bannon.  

They are all about states rights when it comes to voting and education, hopefully they won't drive a hard line on recreational MJ


----------



## benski (Mar 1, 2017)

NY DirtBag said:


> I don't like the rumblings coming out from sessions and bannon.
> 
> They are all about states rights when it comes to voting and education, hopefully they won't drive a hard line on recreational MJ



Its about states rights till they can impose there policies onto states that don't want it.


----------



## flbest420 (Mar 18, 2017)

*Florida Medical Marijuana Laws*



flbest420 said:


> Very interesting look at this situation we are all still awaiting our April Florida Medical Marijuana Laws to get here stay tuned



We are also currently looking at all the new legislation coming into Fl very carefully FLMMJ Doctors list available too.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2017)

So Utah is considering lowering the BAC to .05. What do you all think of that?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Mar 18, 2017)

I dont like it.


----------



## Edd (Mar 18, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> So Utah is considering lowering the BAC to .05. What do you all think of that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



At work we have these monthly "Safety Matters" meetings. Sometimes the topics cover things outside of work. The BAC came up at this month's meeting and the instructor was talking like .05 is definitely happening nationwide at some point. I hadn't heard a thing about it. 

I don't like it either. Too low; be realistic.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 18, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> So Utah is considering lowering the BAC to .05. What do you all think of that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



That's just ridiculous and after all that went into raising it to where it is now I doubt it will happen. There or nationally, politicians drink (maybe not Utardians but the rest do) and won't want their shit watered down! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Mar 18, 2017)

uphillklimber said:


> I was talking to a CDL holder and he told me there is zero tolerance for him or he loses his license.
> 
> I have a hard time differentiating the line of .08 as being impaired and .07999999 being okay to drive. There are levels of impairment and much of it is gray. I'm not sure where the line is, but I'd prefer to err on the side of caution.
> 
> Personally, I'd rather not have to share the road with impaired drivers of 2 tons or more vehicles, regardless of how you define impaired.



The only way to avoid arbitrary lines in the topic of impaired driving is either legalize it entirely which is a bad idea or lower the maximum BAC to 0. Also there is always the question of whether one can be to tired to drive.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 18, 2017)

We need to start drinking threads on az Trump is making it not legal anymore lol.


Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## benski (Mar 18, 2017)

uphillklimber said:


> Hey, I recognize Trump is polarizing people, but seriously, what does he have to do with drinking in America? He stands to earn plenty at his casinos so long as drinking is legal.....



And even more if he lets 18 year olds drink.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 18, 2017)

.05 is consistent with most of Europe.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 18, 2017)

yeggous said:


> .05 is consistent with most of Europe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



And most of Europe is accessed by bicycle, rail or walking. Can't do that around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2017)

I'd rather see increased penalties for DUI before a .05 BAC law. 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2017)

yeggous said:


> .05 is consistent with most of Europe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



....without the public transit.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Mar 19, 2017)

The valley has decent transit I suppose but Utah is a big state. Forget about anything past one pint or one glass of red with dinner. This is a kick in the balls to the food and beverage industry.


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 19, 2017)

Rhode Island has some pretty good billboards out right now "if you drive drunk or high and crash, don't tell me it's an accident " not sure how well they are informing but it's pointed. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (Mar 19, 2017)

uphillklimber said:


> DHS makes a great point, if you are an idiot and get behind the wheel smashed, how about some real deterrence. In Maine and New Hampshire, I've been watching the news for this over the past .... 20 plus years, the going rate for killing someone while driving drunk is about 2 years in jail. And someone died! Paul Violette, former commissioner for the Maine Turnpike Authority was convicted of inappropriate use of gift cards  and was sentenced to 3 1/2 years and restitution (IIRC), and no one died. Kill someone, but you were driving drunk, only 2 years. Does anyone else see the inequity in this? and the lack of deterrence?



It's because killing some drunk is a DWI or DUI + a true accident so much of the punishment for negligence driving is put on people who caused no harm due to look.


----------



## dlague (Mar 21, 2017)

yeggous said:


> .05 is consistent with most of Europe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


So the US should be like Europe?

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (May 15, 2017)

Hahahaha....


----------



## dlague (May 15, 2017)

NH decriminalizes pot!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (May 16, 2017)

dlague said:


> NH decriminalizes pot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



Under normal circumstances, I would think someone is getting their palm greased in the NH gov't to keep it illegal, which could be the case. My gut tells me that the lawmakers are just ignorant and lame. NH will have to be dragged across the finish line towards reality.


----------



## dlague (May 16, 2017)

Edd said:


> Under normal circumstances, I would think someone is getting their palm greased in the NH gov't to keep it illegal, which could be the case. My gut tells me that the lawmakers are just ignorant and lame. NH will have to be dragged across the finish line towards reality.



Funny they call it the Live Free or Die state - but that is furthest from the truth IMO.


----------



## Jully (May 16, 2017)

dlague said:


> Funny they call it the Live Free or Die state - but that is furthest from the truth IMO.



Utter hilarity.


----------



## 4aprice (May 29, 2017)

dlague said:


> Funny they call it the Live Free or Die state - but that is furthest from the truth IMO.



It used to be



Jully said:


> Utter hilarity.



Something about invaders from the south lol.  

BTW when is Mass going to open up the first dispenserires?  I kind of had to laugh when the news came over that the state had to "study" how best they do it for an entire year after the vote.  The model is already laid out and works quite well in Colorado.  You Mass people must have caught your "lawmakers:" off guard.  Jersey will never get it as long as Christie is around.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (May 29, 2017)

4aprice said:


> It used to be



When did it used to be different?

How was NH different then from what it is today?



Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (May 30, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> When did it used to be different?
> 
> How was NH different then from what it is today?
> 
> ...


Exactly - it must ha e been different before 1993.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 22, 2017)

http://www.wcax.com/story/35729797/study-legal-pot-linked-to-car-crashes


----------



## dlague (Jun 23, 2017)

Well this might be an issue.  Seems they have seen this in Colorado and diagnose it correctly but often miss it in other states.

http://www.kktv.com/content/news/My...rise-in-states-with-legal-weed-408565045.html


Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 10, 2017)

Emergency in Nevada......

http://fox13now.com/2017/07/10/nevada-running-out-of-weed-state-of-emergency-declared/


----------



## dlague (Jul 10, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> Emergency in Nevada......
> 
> http://fox13now.com/2017/07/10/nevada-running-out-of-weed-state-of-emergency-declared/



I can see this cutting out the smaller middle guy.  Also Commercial Pharmecuetical firms and Big Tabacco are getting ready to cash in.



> liquor wholesalers to get in on the marijuana business


----------



## snoseek (Jul 10, 2017)

Nevada really screwed this up IMO....

My buddy stopped into Reno last week just for the novelty, waited in a super long line and paid 60 dollars for an eighth. He and most everyone I know will continue to buy off the black market as its 1/6th of the price and less hassle. Here's to Hoping California ends up with a more sensible approach.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 10, 2017)

We already know big tobacco and alcohol want to dominate the MJ market; it's the main reason MJ is still illegal.

I will always buy black market. I won't support poison peddlers who now want to control pot sales. All they will do is add their poisonous processing to the equation. After they are done pot will kill as many people as tobacco and alcohol do.

I suspect that tobacco is harmless and that cancer is caused by all the poison these criminals add to cigarettes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2017)

I have a bit of insight into the commercial aspect of medicinal and recreational marijuana manufacturing.  An old co-worker of mine from the restaurant industry has moved on to be an assistant to a licensed caregiver for medicinal MJ in Maine.  His boss obviously has a pulse on things and the future threat he sees to his business since Maine voted to legalize recreational really centers on volume and quality.

Basically, there are several large commercial MJ companies from CA and CO waiting to pounce on the Maine market once they get the distribution framework and retail sales regulations in place.  This medicinal provider is not going to expand to retail because he won't be able to compete.  He sells cannabis in the range of $300-$350 an ounce to patients and makes a fair living doing it due to low overhead.  The big guys who will move in will produce a lesser quality product at higher volumes and sell in the neighborhood of $200-250 an ounce.  

The apt comparison really is mass produced beer vs craft.  

It's certainly possible that a company like Marlboro could get in on the game, but I don't see such corporations having the ability to introduce physically addictive chemicals into MJ and being successful at it.  There is no such thing as clean cigarettes. Nicotine levels can be manipulated, but it's a naturally occurring compound in tobacco. THC doesn't have the physically addictive properties of nicotine. 

The ability for smaller producers to educate the general product on safer alternatives will prevent recreational MJ from turning into the tobacco industry.

I think the ultimate goal should be legalization of home growing. Let those who want to grow MJ just like they can tomato plants. When it gets to that point nationally, the "pot head" stigma goes away for the most part and the commercial industry will crash outside of things like edible production that the home MJ "cook" doesn't want to deal with.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jul 10, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I have a bit of insight into the commercial aspect of medicinal and recreational marijuana manufacturing.  An old co-worker of mine from the restaurant industry has moved on to be an assistant to a licensed caregiver for medicinal MJ in Maine.  His boss obviously has a pulse on things and the future threat he sees to his business since Maine voted to legalize recreational really centers on volume and quality.
> 
> Basically, there are several large commercial MJ companies from CA and CO waiting to pounce on the Maine market once they get the distribution framework and retail sales regulations in place.  This medicinal provider is not going to expand to retail because he won't be able to compete.  He sells cannabis in the range of $300-$350 an ounce to patients and makes a fair living doing it due to low overhead.  The big guys who will move in will produce a lesser quality product at higher volumes and sell in the neighborhood of $200-250 an ounce.
> 
> ...


In Colorado it is legal to home grow.  There is a limitation on number of plants though.  However, this has allowed for many many illegal grow operations by the cartel in all of the legalized states.  The utility I work for gets subpoenas from the DEA to turn over electrical consumption records.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2017)

Interesting. When I was a student at UVM in the 90s there were court cases that prevented the DEA from obtaining search warrants on the basis of electrical consumption.  It was viewed as a violation of privacy. Pot was being grown in probably 50% of off campus student housing.  I went to many many parties and there would be a closet covered by nothing more than a tapestry with the grow lights leaking through and the apartments wreaking of herb.  I actually knew a kid who got raided and the case got thrown out because the search warrant was based upon electrical records and the judge said that wasn't cause for search.

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 10, 2017)

I have a friend who grows in Maine. Legal for medicinal now, but not always the case.  Back a few years ago he had to balance his electric use. When lighting needs went from 24 hrs to 12 per day he had to double the amount of lights to keep the flow even.  Could of been due to an abundance of caution,  dont really know, but authorities will generally use what they can.  When he almost burned down the barn with a faulty fan, different issue lol!

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Jul 11, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I have a bit of insight into the commercial aspect of medicinal and recreational marijuana manufacturing.  An old co-worker of mine from the restaurant industry has moved on to be an assistant to a licensed caregiver for medicinal MJ in Maine.  His boss obviously has a pulse on things and the future threat he sees to his business since Maine voted to legalize recreational really centers on volume and quality.
> 
> Basically, there are several large commercial MJ companies from CA and CO waiting to pounce on the Maine market once they get the distribution framework and retail sales regulations in place.  This medicinal provider is not going to expand to retail because he won't be able to compete.  He sells cannabis in the range of $300-$350 an ounce to patients and makes a fair living doing it due to low overhead.  The big guys who will move in will produce a lesser quality product at higher volumes and sell in the neighborhood of $200-250 an ounce.
> 
> ...




I really don't see how 350 an ounce will hold once things are setup. Dispensaries will likely sell good quality stuff with a sizeable variety for 100 less. The black market will also pick up as the consequences go down....lots of people will grow as well. Big prices at first then I bet it slacks. That seems to be the trend.

Hell even a pound of beautifully trimmed pot is selling for 1200-1800 locally here. Same with Colorado if you get with a grower..which isn't hard at all. Lets face it its just a plant and armed with a little knowledge and some trial and error anybody can grow quality stuff. 

States need to allow people to supply their own within reason.

I'm surprised the fed is still hands off and hope that remains. Rescheduling needs to happen but at this point no news is good news I guess.


And yeah....I don't see Big tobacco or even big pharma be relevant at all. Their strategy all along (don't forget police unions, alcohol, private prisons ect) has been to prevent this from happening. Big tobacco really screwed the pooch on this. Good, most people aren't stupid. These big farms....They would have to offer a really compelling price to attract the masses IMO


----------



## Edd (Jul 11, 2017)

As far as the states in which recreational is legal, I think a max of 6 plants for home use is typical. Seems reasonable to me.


----------



## dlague (Jul 11, 2017)

Edd said:


> As far as the states in which recreational is legal, I think a max of 6 plants for home use is typical. Seems reasonable to me.



https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/marijuana/home-grow-laws

According to Cannibist 



> Of the 28 states with legal medical marijuana, none but Colorado currently allows more than 16 pot plants per home.



Colorado municipalities can set their own limits and rules around recreational / medical use.


----------



## Jully (Jul 11, 2017)

dlague said:


> https://www.colorado.gov/pacific/marijuana/home-grow-laws
> 
> According to Cannibist
> 
> ...



Mass is going to be six plants I believe. Could be wrong though.


----------



## Jully (Jul 11, 2017)

JimG. said:


> I suspect that tobacco is harmless and that cancer is caused by all the poison these criminals add to cigarettes.



Tobacco is not harmless, relatively easy to prove, but you're right that the additives are what makes it especially dangerous nowadays.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 11, 2017)

Jully said:


> Tobacco is not harmless, relatively easy to prove, but you're right that the additives are what makes it especially dangerous nowadays.



I know I sound like a conspiracy theorist; not my normal style. Tobacco is not harmless as you and others point out. Nicotine is addictive which in and of itself is very unhealthy.

Our government seems to support products that are addictive. Opioids, alcohol, tobacco etc. All OK by the government but these 3 products alone have lead to a health crisis in this country. Can you imagine how much healthier we would be as a country if these 3 products were illegal? Yet MJ is classified along with heroin as the most dangerous substances with no positive applications. Simply false regarding MJ.

I'm sick of the demonization. Our AG Jeff Sessions says that MJ has lead to the opioid crisis; one has nothing to do with the other. In fact, MJ could be a strong solution to that crisis. It makes me realize that government cares more for profit/tax revenue than the health of our citizens.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 11, 2017)

Poof! Like magic I just read the following article:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/health/hea...appened/ar-BBEf4g0?li=AA5LBhu&ocid=spartandhp

But, be careful because even though the author claims that these oils are legal, she also points out that you can fail a drug test if you use them.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 11, 2017)

http://www.westword.com/news/marijuana-legalization-and-colorado-crash-rates-9190144

The down side?


----------



## Jully (Jul 12, 2017)

JimG. said:


> I know I sound like a conspiracy theorist; not my normal style. Tobacco is not harmless as you and others point out. Nicotine is addictive which in and of itself is very unhealthy.
> 
> Our government seems to support products that are addictive. Opioids, alcohol, tobacco etc. All OK by the government but these 3 products alone have lead to a health crisis in this country. Can you imagine how much healthier we would be as a country if these 3 products were illegal? Yet MJ is classified along with heroin as the most dangerous substances with no positive applications. Simply false regarding MJ.
> 
> I'm sick of the demonization. Our AG Jeff Sessions says that MJ has lead to the opioid crisis; one has nothing to do with the other. In fact, MJ could be a strong solution to that crisis. It makes me realize that government cares more for profit/tax revenue than the health of our citizens.



How our government classifies MJ is absolutely ludicrous, can't argue with you there. I am also sick of the demonization. Also, MJ 'causing' the opioid crisis is just hilarious.


----------



## snoseek (Jul 20, 2017)

http://www.thecannabist.co/2017/07/19/colorado-marijuana-tax-revenue-sales/83986/


----------



## dlague (Aug 1, 2017)

http://www.denverpost.com/2017/07/31/marijuana-leaving-colorado-homes-mold/


----------



## Edd (Aug 2, 2017)

Cut to the chase, yeah!

http://www.newsweek.com/cory-booker-marijuana-federal-legal-645110


----------



## JimG. (Aug 3, 2017)

Edd said:


> Cut to the chase, yeah!
> 
> http://www.newsweek.com/cory-booker-marijuana-federal-legal-645110



I would be more impressed if his motivation was to legalize MJ because it is harmless and has beneficial uses.

Of course, his motivation is nothing but political. I have no doubt that enforcement targets minorities and low income areas. But why not just say "I want to legalize MJ because it is harmless"? Once it is legal, everything else he wants follows. His political approach simply makes reaching a consensus more difficult.

I do love the pic of the elderly lady with the sign.


----------



## Jully (Aug 3, 2017)

JimG. said:


> I would be more impressed if his motivation was to legalize MJ because it is harmless and has beneficial uses.
> 
> Of course, his motivation is nothing but political. I have no doubt that enforcement targets minorities and low income areas. But why not just say "I want to legalize MJ because it is harmless"? Once it is legal, everything else he wants follows. His political approach simply makes reaching a consensus more difficult.
> 
> I do love the pic of the elderly lady with the sign.



Well I wonder if he truly believes it is also harmless, but that is more dangerous to say than the political reasons. As with all politicians, we do not really know how he truly feels. I'd like to think (maybe I'm being naive) that anyone who is pushing for something to be legalized must also feel that it is no threat. The reasoning he will publicly say will just be whatever is more palatable to most people.


----------



## JimG. (Aug 3, 2017)

Jully said:


> Well I wonder if he truly believes it is also harmless, but that is more dangerous to say than the political reasons. As with all politicians, we do not really know how he truly feels. I'd like to think (maybe I'm being naive) that anyone who is pushing for something to be legalized must also feel that it is no threat. The reasoning he will publicly say will just be whatever is more palatable to most people.



I think he is trying to appeal to many constituencies at once; Most Americans (over 50%) believe it should be legal. 

I may not agree with all of his motivations but I understand them and I applaud his effort.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 11, 2017)

5 years since i started thread. Still not legal yet.


----------



## Edd (Oct 11, 2017)

ScottySkis said:


> 5 years since i started thread. Still not legal yet.



Gotta choose your state, right?  Federal legalization ain’t happening for another 3-7 years....or more.


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2017)

So having lived in Colorado for a year and a half and living in El Paso County I have learned a few things.  1) there are lots of illegal growers. 2) the illegals are generally people from Cuba that are placed here from Florida cartel 3) the produce is then shipped out of state and sold illegally 4) when busted the people disappear and are never caught 5) in 2014 there were an estimated 150 illegal growers and now there are about 600 in this county alone and it is getting worse 6) the utility I work for gets 5-6 subpoenas per day 7) there is not enough man power to properly regulate what is going on.  So much for legalization.  

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2017)

Legalization nationally would reduce many of those issues.  Plenty of bad that goes with alcohol being legal.  I'd argue that industry creates WAY more societal problems.  

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Oct 14, 2017)

dlague said:


> So much for legalization.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app



A benefit of legalization is not penalizing otherwise law-abiding people for possessing or  consuming pot. That alone makes it worth it IMO.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 27, 2017)

http://www.cnn.com/2017/10/27/health/marijuana-increased-sex/index.html

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Edd (Oct 27, 2017)

uphillklimber said:


> Another thought: If pot makes a dying person feel better, do we really have a right to restrict that?



Nope. And current restrictions are ludicrous and borne of ignorance. Anyone who would deny pot to alleviate the suffering of a terminally ill person is a monster. 

The above paragraph I typed sounds dramatic but c’mon.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 27, 2017)

:-(So i am  done with Mary  Jane.for using to it legal in ny.
I glad i used and know someday i will
hang with her again. I do not regret at all that me and Mary which is a mircale plant enjoyed by me for about20years.
I been on all the antidepressents and none have worked. If in not done Mary Jane I probally would killed myself.
The only time I laugh, or am happy or smilling or having conservations is when I use.
This thread is like 110 pages and still going.
Hopefully will be able to close this thead before it gets to150 pages. I unforunaltly doubt that will happen.
:-x:----x


----------



## JimG. (Nov 27, 2017)

Hang in there Scotty!


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 27, 2017)

uphillklimber said:


> Just a thought, but many people are claiming pot gives them relief from the ills of cancer and cancer treatments. I also see where some treatments that are legal, are leading to opioid addictions which can last a lifetime.
> 
> Another thought: If pot makes a dying person feel better, do we really have a right to restrict that?





Edd said:


> Nope. And current restrictions are ludicrous and borne of ignorance. Anyone who would deny pot to alleviate the suffering of a terminally ill person is a monster.
> 
> The above paragraph I typed sounds dramatic but c’mon.


I think we all know how and why.  There are a few reasons...

1 - They haven't figured out the best way to tax and make government money off of it yet.
2 - They also haven't found a way to get people in trouble for abusing it or being under the influence of it.
3 - IMO, the biggest opponent to medical marijuana or marijuana being used for medicinal purposes is, obviously, the pharmaceutical companies.  Big Pharma is making billions pushing opiates.  They don't care how it destroys people's lives or creates addicts.

People who want to use it are going to use it.  Legality hasn't stopped them before and won't now.

Those possibly being hurt are the people who really MIGHT benefit from MMJ use - people with severe migraine issues, those who suffer from regular seizures, people in constant pain due to other treatments or their disease, or like you guys mentioned, how about something as "simple" as allowing someone on chemotherapy to have an appetite so they can eat?  

I personally know someone who deals with constant migraine issues due to a chronic kidney disease... they were prescribed pills for years, but a few years back she became concerned and wanted to stop because she noticed she was slurring her words, forgetting things, etc.  It turns out these were side effects of prolonged use.  Another side effect of most migraine medication?  Most wouldn't guess... but a common side effect is migraines.  Vicodin will take the pain away from the migraine, but what about the migraine from after taking a Vicodin?  Opioids are terrible and should not be prescribed to most people.

People need to know whether there are medical uses and whether it is truly good or possibly just a great placebo.  I'll tell you right now that it helps this person greatly I referenced above from a migraine standpoint.  She very rarely has migraines and if she does, she can take care of it without fearing her words being slurred, forgetting things or fear of a migraine the next day.

I have another example also - blood pressure.  Most people know using marijuana will speed up the heart, but that is not the issue here.  I have seen this same person's blood pressure go from dangerously high to normal within 5 minutes after imbibing.

What really should be happening is testing and then when they're done with that, more testing.  A major problem with MMJ right now is that we just don't know.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 28, 2017)

I heard something last week that kinda astounded me. With all the worry about opioid addiction (33k deaths or something/year) - alcohol kills something like 50k/year. Where is the outrage?  No script needed.  Just gives you pause as to how our culture views different vices. I am not sure how many people die of marijuana complications.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 28, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> I heard something last week that kinda astounded me. With all the worry about opioid addiction (33k deaths or something/year) - alcohol kills something like 50k/year. Where is the outrage?  No script needed.  Just gives you pause as to how our culture views different vices. I am not sure how many people die of marijuana complications.


The government makes way too much taxing cigarettes and alcohol for any real outrage to occur.


----------



## Bumpsis (Nov 28, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I think we all know how and why.  There are a few reasons...
> 
> 
> I personally know someone who deals with constant migraine issues due to a chronic kidney disease... they were prescribed pills for years, but a few years back she became concerned and wanted to stop because she noticed she was slurring her words, forgetting things, etc.  It turns out these were side effects of prolonged use.  Another side effect of most migraine medication?  Most wouldn't guess... but a common side effect is migraines.  Vicodin will take the pain away from the migraine, but what about the migraine from after taking a Vicodin?  Opioids are terrible and should not be prescribed to most people.
> ...



Just like with other pharmacological substances, pot will affect people differently. I suffer from frequent headaches and some of these can progress into a migraine. Last thing I'd want to do when migraine attacks is take a few hits off my bong or vaporizer. It would make things worse. I tried it on a headache and it just wasn't worth it. The pain was still there and I actually could make it feel worse - as you know, perception gets a bit weird when on pot. I don't doubt that the person you're describing gets better results with MJ, but not for me.
Too bad, I really don't like my prescription meds for severe headaches.

On the other hand, I really am looking forward to when the stuff is legally available in MA. This will bring a much greater choice in the kind of herb available (sativa vs. indica and various strains of each kind) so it will be possible to have a much more predictable experience than what one can get through less than legal sources now. One of the best uses I have found for the weed now is a good night's sleep at the end of a nice, relaxing session.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bumpsis said:


> Just like with other pharmacological substances, pot will affect people differently. I suffer from frequent headaches and some of these can progress into a migraine. Last thing I'd want to do when migraine attacks is take a few hits off my bong or vaporizer. It would make things worse. I tried it on a headache and it just wasn't worth it. The pain was still there and I actually could make it feel worse - as you know, perception gets a bit weird when on pot. I don't doubt that the person you're describing gets better results with MJ, but not for me.
> Too bad, I really don't like my prescription meds for severe headaches.
> 
> On the other hand, I really am looking forward to when the stuff is legally available in MA. This will bring a much greater choice in the kind of herb available (sativa vs. indica and various strains of each kind) so it will be possible to have a much more predictable experience than what one can get through less than legal sources now. One of the best uses I have found for the weed now is a good night's sleep at the end of a nice, relaxing session.


That is very interesting.  I wonder what makes the migraine worse... perhaps the act of inhaling it?  Have you tried edibles instead?  It would be tougher to manage the time because they're not instant, but might give you relief without making it worse.

Like I said in my post , what really needs to be done is testing.  All we have is anecdotal evidence and stories people share.  We need real scientific studies to be done to prove whether there really is some good to be had from the plant.  Maybe in the end there isn't and I'm OK with that too - but the studies need to be done.


----------



## Jully (Nov 29, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Like I said in my post , what really needs to be done is testing.  All we have is anecdotal evidence and stories people share.  We need real scientific studies to be done to prove whether there really is some good to be had from the plant.  Maybe in the end there isn't and I'm OK with that too - but the studies need to be done.



First pot needs to be removed from the DEA's restricted substance list! Its roughly as hard to do studies of weed as it is cocaine if you're applying for federal funding.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 29, 2017)

Jully said:


> First pot needs to be removed from the DEA's restricted substance list! Its roughly as hard to do studies of weed as it is cocaine if you're applying for federal funding.


Agreed, there is no reason for it to be classified the way it is.  But, if you pay attention to the current administration, I'd say the odds of that happening in the near-term future are very low considering those in charge seem to still be stuck in the _Reefer Madness_ days.  Most likely because they're all being paid by pharmaceutical companies... just follow the money trail and who is donating to whom.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 29, 2017)

uphillklimber said:


> This administration or the last one or the one before that or even the one before that. This has little to do with any of the administrations currently or previously in power. This has to do with DC and the DEA.


Not true at all.  We have come a long way from Nixon and Reefer Madness.

The Obama administration came out both publicly and privately among government officials and said Law Enforcement should basically not bother with marijuana offenders... or at least they shouldn't be treated as violent offenders and treated like marijuana is equivalent to heroin.  With this current administration, Attorney General Jeff Sessions came out publicly and said that was a bad move and hoped to go back to throwing the book at all offenses, including simple drug possession.  To many, it seemed mostly aimed at simple drug possession and marijuana arrests.

https://www.justice.gov/opa/press-release/file/965896/download
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_...the_war_on_drugs_that_s_because_it_never.html


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 30, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Not true at all.  We have come a long way from Nixon and Reefer Madness.
> 
> The Obama administration came out both publicly and privately among government officials and said Law Enforcement should basically not bother with marijuana offenders... or at least they shouldn't be treated as violent offenders and treated like marijuana is equivalent to heroin.  With this current administration, Attorney General Jeff Sessions came out publicly and said that was a bad move and hoped to go back to throwing the book at all offenses, including simple drug possession.  To many, it seemed mostly aimed at simple drug possession and marijuana arrests.
> 
> ...



Yup - bunch of old windbags at the helm again - what do you expect?  I do think their beliefs are in the minority though, they just can't get over it or they really do have some $ invested in the private incarceration industry lol.  I'm on the fence on the whole legalization anyway...anytime the govt gets their hands in something they ruin it lol. You'll instead have people arrested for selling without charging state taxes or something.


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 30, 2017)

uphillklimber said:


> I'm seeing it a whole lot different in Maine, where it has been legalized, though there is some question about national legalization. For example, NFL players have been warned not to partake. I know there's no NFL team in Maine, but law enforcement pretty much isn't going after anyone over a joint here.


. 

Lots of industries don't let their employees smoke.  NFL is just another industry with that right. My guess is CDL drivers will always be tested so we don't have a bunch of cheechs steering 18 wheelers lol.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 30, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> Yup - bunch of old windbags at the helm again - what do you expect?  I do think their beliefs are in the minority though, they just can't get over it or they really do have some $ invested in the private incarceration industry lol.  I'm on the fence on the whole legalization anyway...anytime the govt gets their hands in something they ruin it lol. You'll instead have people arrested for selling without charging state taxes or something.


Good call, I came on this morning to add private jailing to my post.

If the government is smart about it they'll mass produce it and be able to price everyone out of the market while still making crazy profits and huge tax revenue.


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 30, 2017)

SkiFanE said:


> .
> 
> Lots of industries don't let their employees smoke.  NFL is just another industry with that right. My guess is CDL drivers will always be tested so we don't have a bunch of cheechs steering 18 wheelers lol.


Right.  Most employers follow federal guidelines.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 30, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> If the government is smart...



End of conversation right here. Our gov't is not smart, just greedy.

I agree with SkiFanE, let's just keep it illegal. I'll take my chances. Problem is that's just plain selfish and denies the benefits of MJ to many who would really benefit.

Anyone else notice that Jeff Sessions looks like Mr. Mackey from South Park? 

"Marijewana is bad, m'ok?"


----------



## Jcb890 (Nov 30, 2017)

JimG. said:


> End of conversation right here. Our gov't is not smart, just greedy.
> 
> I agree with SkiFanE, let's just keep it illegal. I'll take my chances. Problem is that's just plain selfish and denies the benefits of MJ to many who would really benefit.
> 
> ...


Oh I know, it is wishful thinking.

Like you guys, I don't really care about legalization itself, however, in order for testing and funding to happen, it needs to be legalized first.  So, for that reason I am in favor of legalization.

Kate McKinnon on SNL does a great Jeff Sessions impression.  He's the perfect face for this administration's "_War on Drugs_".


----------



## bdfreetuna (Dec 9, 2017)

Jeff Sessions might not like weed but he's doing absolutely nothing to stop states from legalizing and implementing their own agendas.

Trump has directed that cannabis not be a priority, and states rights / Federalism takes precedent over Jeff's feels.

I think we're beyond the point of any political group seeing the benefit of being hardcore anti-cannabis. Our biggest obstacle right now is the state governments in these liberal states who want to squeeze as much tax money as possible and regulate it in absurd ways (in Mass they are saying edibles will have to be in maximum of 10mg doses... I could eat 20 of those and chill).


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 18, 2017)

I am a herb. I exist for a reason. For far too long I have been judged on lies. Greedy people will get what they want no matter what is destroyed, and I am a casualty of that war. I am Cannabis, and this is my manifesto.

I have never killed anyone, and yet I am often accused of this crime. I do not kill. I give life. Your body was made for me. Some people who have had made unwise decisions have been involved in tragic situations while partaking in me, but these people were already in a state of mind to make those decisions. I do not kill.

For thousands of years I have been used by those on a spiritual journey. Every major religion has used me at some point, and I have helped them draw closer to the Divine.

I am an enhancer. A helper. It is true that some people abuse me. They see me as illicit, so they play a role while associating with me. These people are immature and do not deserve me; yet I always hope that I am helping them on some level.

I magnify. I tear down walls...filters. You can know yourself. Peer into your own soul. I can help you become a better person.

The medical community is behind me. I make people better. Not sick. 

When used maturely, I give life. In any situation, I never give death.

I am Cannabis. I was here long before you were born, and I will be here long after you are dead. I now live in a time where people deny me for profit. Soon I will live in a time where those same people try to exploit me for greed. I will not stand for either. I seek balance, and through my brothers and sisters I will achieve it.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 18, 2017)

Well, at least its legible.  Where did you steal that from? :grin:


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 19, 2017)

:-?:razz::beer:


Jcb890 said:


> Well, at least its legible.  Where did you steal that from? :grin:



Facebook cannbius page

I belive evertying in thattttttttttttttttttttttt stetemnt..lol lol olo lloo lol


----------



## Marla (Dec 20, 2017)

I just don't understand why the government is so stubborn. I mean they could make money on it if it was legal, right?


----------



## Edd (Dec 20, 2017)

Marla said:


> I just don't understand why the government is so stubborn. I mean they could make money on it if it was legal, right?



Follow the other money. Private prisons, pharmaceuticals, alcohol.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 20, 2017)

Marla said:


> I just don't understand why the government is so stubborn. I mean they could make money on it if it was legal, right?





Edd said:


> Follow the other money. Private prisons, pharmaceuticals, alcohol.


IMO, the government has the ability to set the market and price everyone out, reaping all of the profits.  They are already raking in the tax money in Colorado and other states from it.  On a wider scale than CO, the government could easily produce enough quality product to price out the majority of those who wouldn't grow their own as a hobby anyways.

Its the government though, so I'm sure they won't do it right.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 3, 2018)

I don’t care if it’s legal, still gonna smoke on every lift and gondola [emoji58]


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 4, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Jeff Sessions might not like weed but he's doing absolutely nothing to stop states from legalizing and implementing their own agendas.



Unfortunately, I think Jeff is following this conversation...
http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/04/politics/jeff-sessions-cole-memo/index.html

I do think the political will to fight legalization is very thin, which is good. The bellweather event will be the DEA removing pot from Schedule 1- which almost happened in the last round, and could happen the next time it's petitioned. That will open the banking system, which will ease tax collection, and will make it even harder for any federal prosecutors to do anything. Which is good.

What would "normalized" prices for weed be in Mass? I recall prices in the $50/quarter range when I lived in NC (in the 90's, granted). No idea what pricing looks like nowadays, or what impact legalization has- seems taxes could hold the retail price at whatever the illegal price is without impacting demand much.


----------



## Edd (Jan 4, 2018)

ctenidae said:


> Unfortunately, I think Jeff is following this conversation...
> http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/04/politics/jeff-sessions-cole-memo/index.html



Alas, the pot industry has failed to grease the tiny palm of Mr. Sessions. For that, there are consequences.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 4, 2018)

ctenidae said:


> Unfortunately, I think Jeff is following this conversation...
> http://www.cnn.com/2018/01/04/politics/jeff-sessions-cole-memo/index.html
> 
> I do think the political will to fight legalization is very thin, which is good. The bellweather event will be the DEA removing pot from Schedule 1- which almost happened in the last round, and could happen the next time it's petitioned. That will open the banking system, which will ease tax collection, and will make it even harder for any federal prosecutors to do anything. Which is good.
> ...



It’s a catch 22, while legalization drives the price down as competition increases, the ability to engineer new strains and designer buds can drive the price up, in NY you can get an ounce of good shit for anywhere from $180 from east coast grown $300 for something brought in from out west. The average will likely remain the same but there’s a wider range of prices.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 4, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> Jeff Sessions might not like weed but he's doing absolutely nothing to stop states from legalizing and implementing their own agendas.
> 
> Trump has directed that cannabis not be a priority, and states rights / Federalism takes precedent over Jeff's feels.
> 
> I think we're beyond the point of any political group seeing the benefit of being hardcore anti-cannabis. Our biggest obstacle right now is the state governments in these liberal states who want to squeeze as much tax money as possible and regulate it in absurd ways (in Mass they are saying edibles will have to be in maximum of 10mg doses... I could eat 20 of those and chill).



Ummm.......how's that working out?
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/04/...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 5, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...8&email_subject=norml-news-of-the-week-142018

sad goverement needs to get out of the way already.

Use of legalized marijuana threatened as Sessions rescinds Obama-era directive that eased federal enforcementAttorney General Jeff Sessions on Thursday made it easier for U.S. prosecutorsto enforce federal marijuana laws in states that had legalized the substance — drawing swift criticism from jurisdictions that have approved pot use and stirring confusion among entrepreneurs in the burgeoning billion-dollar industry.
 Whether Sessions’s Justice Department actually busts dispensaries or others involved in state-approved pot production remains to be seen, but his decision to undo previous guidance and possibly put a federal crackdown on the table riled business people, legislators and civil liberties advocates across the country.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 9, 2018)

http://norml.org/action-center/item...sessions-efforts-to-shut-down-legal-marijuana


----------



## Edd (Jan 9, 2018)

NH shows a glimmer of hope. 

http://www.thecannabist.co/2018/01/09/new-hampshire-marijuana-legalization-bill-2/96320/


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Jan 23, 2018)

Legal in VT now


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2018)

Finaally looking like it starting to happen!!
just let me grow it without getting in troulbe that is to much to ask fro lol:beer:

http://www.drugpolicy.org/issues/marijuana-legalization-and-regulation


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 26, 2018)

NY DirtBag said:


> Ummm.......how's that working out?
> https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/04/...st-column-region®ion=top-news&WT.nav=top-news



In practice it's worked out very well so far, contrary to NYT and WaPo fear mongering. DOJ has not gone after marijuana. Trump said last week it was a state's rights issue. Jeff Sessions said in Senate hearing yesterday he has no interest in pursuing marijuana but reserves the right to uphold the law in cases of major drug trafficking.

Meanwhile half the country is legalized or soon to be.

If anything we are getting repeated and clear indications that the people and the states are going to be left to decide this for themselves.


----------



## 180 (Apr 26, 2018)

so is there a public dispensary in Mass?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Apr 26, 2018)

180 said:


> so is there a public dispensary in Mass?



June 1st supposedly. Most likely it will be places like NETA, INSA, Patriot Care, etc going public to begin with.


----------



## Rikka (Jun 15, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> June 1st supposedly. Most likely it will be places like NETA, INSA, Patriot Care, etc going public to begin with.



Pretty sure its July 1st. The state has not issued one retail permit  as of yet. This is going to be a very slow roll out.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 15, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> Okay, I have a question for anyone who is up on Maine's laws. I have a friend coming this way from Colorado, and she needs to have access to edibles and oils, without a prescription. She clearly stated this is not party time, but relief from pain. Can she just walk into a clinic and/or store front and purchase what she needs?



https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/w...know-they-were-getting-pot-edibles/ar-AAyET1g

Bring some edibles just keep them away from the hotel staff.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 15, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> The issue for her, is she will either be flying,or passing thru states with different laws, and does not wish to get arrested for trafficking or possession along the way.



Sad she has to deal with the pain and risk that . Maybe mail a box ahead of time ?


----------



## sull1102 (Jun 17, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> Aren't there laws against that as well?
> 
> What she is trying to do is remain a law abiding citizen (I know. crazy concept) but yet receive that which she needs. She is north of 50 years old, retired, never gonna harm anyone and she has to navigate this legal maze. But she wants to remain legal.


What she is trying to cannot be done in today's climate best I understand it. I'm pretty sure the idea that the govt would be happy with here is she goes to a doc in Maine and does the whole process over again, which is a huge pain and a silly way to do things. 

Sent from my Pixel using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 18, 2018)

uphillklimber said:


> Okay, I have a question for anyone who is up on Maine's laws. I have a friend coming this way from Colorado, and she needs to have access to edibles and oils, without a prescription. She clearly stated this is not party time, but relief from pain. Can she just walk into a clinic and/or store front and purchase what she needs?



Me?  I'd pack it in a carry on with all my other toiletries and shit. I do not think TSA is in the business to look for edibles. Especially leaving CO. Of course with crazy president and Atty General you never know - but I wouldn't worry too much. And then if she's caught - she has proof she needs it.  Biggest problem would be TSA finding it and keeping it, lol. I had a consulting colleague traveling to NYC from Atlanta. He packed 8 sweet potatoe pies for his NYC colleagues for Thanksgiving. And they got stolen. Funniest part of the story is the guy was a gay flamboyant AA man, who dressed awesome - purple tie to match the purple hankie. So to hear him so distraught over his sweet potato pies in Southern gay mans drawl still makes me laugh.  He spent the entire weekend making the pies. Bought new white t-shirts to pack them into luggage, etc etc.  Not to go OT or anything lol.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 18, 2018)

I can think of ways to fly with cannabis

- Vape pen with distillate oil, especially the disposable kind, looks the same as e-cig, oil doesn't smell
- most places that supply edibles will even have THC pills... toss a few in with your Advil container
- a "shatter" concentrate should be exceedingly simple to conceal

Carry on or checked luggage up to you. I'd probably do carry on in most cases unless there was a new regulation which ended up giving look-alike items additional scrutiny. For this reason I would *not* take a big, smelly weed brownie or similar edible items in either carry on or checked. Checked baggage gets randomly searched; carry-ons get searched if they cause a red flag. Best is carry on and avoid red flags.

Needless to say with options available these days it's not like Cheech and Chong trying to smuggle a pound of Mexican grass.

Regarding above crazy Pres statement last I heard was Trump was going to sign the "state's rights" weed bill that basically lets states make their own decisions. Probably the least crazy course of action in reality (VSG). Jeff Sessions doesn't like weed but it was never his plan to make a big fuss about it, Trump sets the policy.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 18, 2018)

Rikka said:


> Pretty sure its July 1st. The state has not issued one retail permit  as of yet. This is going to be a very slow roll out.



You are correct. Although I thought NETA and INSA (etc) were going to be ready on July 1st to welcome all customers. In any case, I believe the delivery services are going to likely start advertising their services more openly around that time as well.

I will just say "All bud" and "Go Green"... enter that into your search


----------



## Rikka (Jun 24, 2018)

bdfreetuna said:


> You are correct. Although I thought NETA and INSA (etc) were going to be ready on July 1st to welcome all customers. In any case, I believe the delivery services are going to likely start advertising their services more openly around that time as well.
> 
> I will just say "All bud" and "Go Green"... enter that into your search



Delivery is nice, but i am kind of excited  to go into store and check out everything. Its gonna be blast once it does gets rolling!



Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 6, 2018)

My friends in Maine are killing it right now in their grow rooms.   
Shit is amazing...


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 9, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> My friends in Maine are killing it right now in their grow rooms.
> Shit is amazing...



All my wife's friends from high school that became contractors are driving new trucks with all the bells and whistles, bought cash. Electricians, plumbers, etc.  

People are making serious coin.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 9, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> My friends in Maine are killing it right now in their grow rooms.
> Shit is amazing...





AdironRider said:


> All my wife's friends from high school that became contractors are driving new trucks with all the bells and whistles, bought cash. Electricians, plumbers, etc.
> 
> People are making serious coin.


Where does it go from here though?  Almost seems foolish to try and start getting into things now with so much uncertainty around recreational legalization and how the states/towns plan to run things and stock these stores.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 9, 2018)

Maine is one of the highest taxed states in the country. They'll figure out a way to get their share. 

I wouldn't put my money into a direct weed investment either. But I did find it interesting the spill over effects to the trades. Like Levi's, the real money is made mining the miners.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 9, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> Maine is one of the highest taxed states in the country. They'll figure out a way to get their share.
> 
> I wouldn't put my money into a direct weed investment either. But I did find it interesting the spill over effects to the trades. Like Levi's, the real money is made mining the miners.


I'm more talking about the feasibility of growing at this point in the game.

If the state governments were smart, they'd grow in a large enough scale to outprice all of their competition even with hefty taxes included.  However, I don't know that they'll go that route.  Even California and Colorado stores aren't quite as low as their grey-market competitors.  Will recreational shops be forced to source through certain state-approved people?  I'm not sure the legislation and rules behind that part of it I guess.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm not in Colorado, but a lot of my buddies are. A good buddy also is a provider in Montana. It'll be different from state to state, but lets put it this way, I don't know anyone or any business that has lost money growing or selling pot. It is to easy to grow. 

You don't see some guy for weed anymore, there is literally a store most likely around the corner. It really works as advertised getting it off the street so to speak. 

You'll never see a state growing until it is legal on a federal level.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 9, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> I'm not in Colorado, but a lot of my buddies are. A good buddy also is a provider in Montana. It'll be different from state to state, but lets put it this way, I don't know anyone or any business that has lost money growing or selling pot. It is to easy to grow.
> 
> You don't see some guy for weed anymore, there is literally a store most likely around the corner. It really works as advertised getting it off the street so to speak.
> 
> You'll never see a state growing until it is legal on a federal level.


Interesting about Montana and I agree about it being different state-to-state.
I can see your 2nd point being true and not true depending on pricing, quality and customer comfort/feel.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 9, 2018)

The quality at the stores is pretty awesome. It also is tested so you know going into it just how high you are going to get, within reason. 

Also the past year or two prices have really dropped now that the system is up and running for a couple years. 100 dollar ounces are pretty damn cheap. 

With the street dealers though, they just moved on to pills, coke or whatever, so the taking it off the street thing isn't some great new thing, but a start.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 9, 2018)

AdironRider said:


> The quality at the stores is pretty awesome. It also is tested so you know going into it just how high you are going to get, within reason.
> 
> Also the past year or two prices have really dropped now that the system is up and running for a couple years. 100 dollar ounces are pretty damn cheap.
> 
> With the street dealers though, they just moved on to pills, coke or whatever, so the taking it off the street thing isn't some great new thing, but a start.


Yes, I understand all that also.  That is a lot cheaper than I saw when I was out in CO in 2017.  Sent you a PM as well by the way.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jul 15, 2018)

Jcb890 said:


> Where does it go from here though?  Almost seems foolish to try and start getting into things now with so much uncertainty around recreational legalization and how the states/towns plan to run things and stock these stores.



They grow for themselves..


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 19, 2018)

Oh Canada!!


----------



## Edd (Oct 19, 2018)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Oh Canada!!



Tip of the hat to them. They make it look so easy.


----------



## Edd (Nov 8, 2018)

A recent piece on the Massachusetts legalization. Does anyone see a date that the store is opening in this article?
https://www.nbcboston.com/news/local/Legal-Marijuana-Massachusetts-First-Sales-500069862.html


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Glenn (Nov 9, 2018)

No date; just says "A few days from now". 

Business wise, that's probably a good location. Not sure exactly where it is, but Northampton has access to 91 traffic. Wouldn't be surprised if they see folks from VT heading down now that VT has relaxed their laws somewhat. 

I did LOL at the "But most UMASS students won't be old enough to legally purchase..." I'm sure they'll find away around that hurdle.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Nov 11, 2018)

I just got back from a week in Cali smoking the best weed and eating gross amounts of edibles, NY needs to hurry the fuck up


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 16, 2018)

First 2 shops in MA open this coming Tuesday. One in North Hampton, one in Leicester. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using Tapatalk


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 8, 2019)

good one


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 10, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/360406884329828/posts/821833454853833/i every time I see NY Legalization is finally close I hope
I believe it when I see it
By the way I been sober from any type of drug since October 2017
Life been a rollercoaster for me.
I now l in sober place which is great price for rent
I hoped it become legal yesterday for everyone
Waiting to close this thread when fully legalized in every state and federal government
!


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 6, 2019)

Masschutes rules&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56835;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Aug 23, 2019)

ScottySkis said:


> Masschutes rules��������



I've been the the dispensary a few times there... Pretty sweet...


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Aug 23, 2019)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I've been the the dispensary a few times there... Pretty sweet...



I remember being in LA thinking they got skiing in norcal [emoji848]


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 24, 2019)

FILE - In this April 12, 2018 file photo, nugs of marijuana await packaging at the Hollingsworth Cannabis Company near Shelton, Wash. Michigan clears a threshold Thursday, Dec. 6, 2018, as the first state in the Midwest to allow marijuana for more than just medical purposes. In the Nov. 6 election, voters by a wide margin endorsed recreation
al use by adults who are at least 21. (AP
https://wset.com/news/local/bill-to-end-marijuana-prohibition-in-the-us-passes-key-committee
I think it be fully everywhere before the year 2525


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2020)

Bumping this for half of AZ people from today posts should try Mary lol


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 21, 2020)

kelvinBr said:


> Legalize it, grow it, ration it, regulate it, treat it like alcohol (age restrictions and DUI), and tax out of it. Calculate weed measurements, dosage...
> 
> It should cost about the same as cigarettes to manufacture, but the government could tax it up to current street value.



DUI is hard as the tests show any use for up to 45 days. They don’t show if you are stoned at that moment.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiur (Feb 21, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> DUI is hard as the tests show any use for up to 45 days. They don’t show if you are stoned at that moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Its quite easy to tell if someone is stoned to the point they shouldn't be driving a car.  Proving it in a court of law is a different story.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2020)

skiur said:


> Its quite easy to tell if someone is stoned to the point they shouldn't be driving a car.  Proving it in a court of law is a different story.


what do you mean?



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2020)

On this subject, I was in Manhattan this weekend and saw several weed trucks.  This one was parked right outside Joe's Pizza in Times square when I went for a slice at midnight



Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 21, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> On this subject, I was in Manhattan this weekend and saw several weed trucks.  This one was parked right outside Joe's Pizza in Times square when I went for a slice at midnight
> 
> View attachment 26350
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


WEEDWORLD! Just passing through? Isn't that illegal? Maybe it was empty.

Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Feb 21, 2020)

They’re just CBD products, they’ve been here for years


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 21, 2020)

The Grilles the best part .LOL


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2020)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> They’re just CBD products, they’ve been here for years


Interesting.  So I guess all the pictures of buds is false advertising. haha

Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Feb 21, 2020)

deadheadskier said:


> Interesting.  So I guess all the pictures of buds is false advertising. haha
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes and no, they sell cbd flower that does indeed look like what’s pictured on the truck, they actually have a massive storefront on 7th and 41st as well


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2020)

If a farmer grow a new strain of herb called COVID19 would you smoke it??????


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2020)

If someone asked stupid useless questions would you slap them in the head?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 13, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> If someone asked stupid useless questions would you slap them in the head?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



It was a joke


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 13, 2020)

So was my response[emoji15]


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 24, 2020)

Millions of Americans are being told to stay home to help halt the coronavirus spread. While some "nonessential” businesses have been forced to close, some states are allowing marijuana dispensaries and stores to remain open.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 24, 2020)

MA dispensaries are open. It's hard to believe, in a good way, that something that was illegal just a few short years ago, is now essential. Times certainly have changed. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 24, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> MA dispensaries are open. It's hard to believe, in a good way, that something that was illegal just a few short years ago, is now essential. Times certainly have changed.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app



Yes it truly miracle plant


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 24, 2020)

chuckstah said:


> MA dispensaries are open. It's hard to believe, in a good way, that something that was illegal just a few short years ago, is now essential. Times certainly have changed.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


Only for Medicinal purposes though. They're not allowed to sell Recreational.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 24, 2020)

Glad I went to Theory Wellness and stocked up a week ago!


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 25, 2020)

JimG. said:


> Glad I went to Theory Wellness and stocked up a week ago!



Glad I still got delivery


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 25, 2020)

Ol Dirty Noodle said:


> Glad I still got delivery


Is that in NY? I don't think MA has delivery, at least yet.


----------



## Ol Dirty Noodle (Mar 25, 2020)

Jcb890 said:


> Is that in NY? I don't think MA has delivery, at least yet.



I mean yea, it always has been lol [emoji6]


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 28, 2020)

Unacceptable.

Since plants containing more than 0.3% THC are classified as Schedule 1 drugs, cannabis businesses have been left out of the $2 trillion stimulus package, are barred from Small Business Administration-funded loans and anticipate problems with some employee benefits.


----------



## skiur (Mar 29, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Unacceptable.
> 
> Since plants containing more than 0.3% THC are classified as Schedule 1 drugs, cannabis businesses have been left out of the $2 trillion stimulus package, are barred from Small Business Administration-funded loans and anticipate problems with some employee benefits.



Marijuana is illegal in the USA, you can't give federal stimulus money to companies selling an illegal product. It's called the law.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 29, 2020)

skiur said:


> Marijuana is illegal in the USA, you can't give federal stimulus money to companies selling an illegal product. It's called the law.



on a related note - here in CO - 
“Marijuana dispensaries” are among the “critical” businesses in Colorado that are permitted to stay open under a stay-at-home order issued Wednesday by the governor.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 29, 2020)

9 years ago I started this thread.
I always be advacte for çannibus legalized because of all my personal positive coming from my life
It kind of funny now I barely use but I still support for everyone else

Does anyone else fill now finally full legalization by federal government might come now for people to get jobs after this virus current situation?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2020)

https://www.necn.com/news/local/rec...rTs2dL0ja_LeVwuZq_Yf88qX6puLUm2NDWs_9WrU73kfE



Recreational Marijuana Shops Sue Gov. Baker Over
It's make no sense close down this but not closing liquor stores in Massachusetts


----------



## Smellytele (Apr 9, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/smoking-marijuana-could-lungs-more-143500075.html


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/smoking-marijuana-could-lungs-more-143500075.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yes that true
 But their is safe ways like edibles in shops for those who want that.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 20, 2020)

Seems like decades ago that I happily started this thread.
It's been slowly moving in right direction
I barely use any more but still feel the same about mj and everything I said
In the past


----------



## Rikka (Apr 20, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Seems like decades ago that I happily started this thread.
> It's been slowly moving in right direction
> I barely use any more but still feel the same about mj and everything I said
> In the past



what will the next 10 years bring?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 22, 2020)

Rikka said:


> what will the next 10 years bring?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



Who knows?

https://merryjane.com/news/federal-...epair-an-economy-wrecked-by-covid-19-ceos-say
.
NEWS
Federal Weed Legalization Could Repair an Economy Wrecked by COVID-19, CEOs Say
The CEOs of some of the biggest licensed pot companies in the US


----------



## snoseek (Apr 22, 2020)

Rikka said:


> what will the next 10 years bring?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



An explosion in research for the potential benefits of hallucinogens. Its well on it's way. Quality acid is making a comeback. Mushrooms as well


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 22, 2020)

Denver is looking at legalizing mushrooms!  That is kind of crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## snoseek (Apr 22, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> Denver is looking at legalizing mushrooms!  That is kind of crazy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I thought they already did? I'm not convinced theirs any problem. They offer some.benefit and are far from addictive. 

Honestly decriminalizing all drugs makes sense to me


----------



## dblskifanatic (Apr 22, 2020)

Hmmmm


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wa...iminalization-magic-mushrooms/?outputType=amp


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Apr 23, 2020)

dblskifanatic said:


> Denver is looking at legalizing mushrooms!  That is kind of crazy!



Crazy awesome!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 24, 2020)

Smellytele said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/smoking-marijuana-could-lungs-more-143500075.html
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Cannabis exposure does not negatively impact the lungs in a manner consistent with tobacco, nor is it similarly linked to elevated rates of either COPD (chronic obstructive pulmonary disease) or lung cancer, according a literature review published in the journal Addiction.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2020)

Marijuana dispensaries in Massachusetts could resume sales as early next week. http://on.necn.com/vsApC49

Good for everyone


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2020)

This on local radio wpdh 1015 classic rock station
Facecrap page I would guess it be 30 % tax
But be ok if they let people grow their own plants without any punishment
New York State lawmakers are pushing for marijuana to be legalized to help the state deal with the COVID-19 pandemic."
"

https://wpdh.com/new-york-lawmakers-want-weed-legalized-to-help-with-covid-19/


----------



## ScottySkis (May 22, 2020)

https://nypost.com/2020/05/21/scientists-believe-cannabis-could-help-prevent-treat-coronavirus/

Makes good sense


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2020)

jacobhops38 said:


> If you are thinking over buying oil there, you can read this Hemplucid 500mg review to make your decision. It won’t take long to read!



No I just person who believe the truth that miracle plant that should never been outlawed
I use for many years I glad I did
I don't use oil ever. I stopped using while go but I still support it 50000%


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 18, 2020)

To circle back to Temple University’s study, two potential explanations have been suggested by researchers: that youth use of marijuana declined and/or that societal attitudes towards weed shifted in favor of more acceptance. As evidenced by a large amount of data from Colorado, Washington and the entire nation, legal marijuana leads to lower youth use—because it loses its appeal as a taboo, because legal shops won’t sell to minors, unlike drug dealers, and because the population can better understand and react to problematic patterns of cannabis consumption. But, in addition to that, it seems likely that society is in fact slowly adopting a more open-minded stance when it comes to marijuana and not sending teenagers to drug rehab for small-time marijuana use. The most dangerous thing about marijuana is that it is illegal, and this snapshot of nearly a decade of legal weed in Colorado and Washington is that of two states that were appeased thanks to cannabis reform.

https://shepherdexpress.com/hemp/ca...zation-linked-to-declining-youth-admissions-/


----------



## skiur (Jun 19, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> To circle back to Temple University’s study, two potential explanations have been suggested by researchers: that youth use of marijuana declined and/or that societal attitudes towards weed shifted in favor of more acceptance. As evidenced by a large amount of data from Colorado, Washington and the entire nation, legal marijuana leads to lower youth use—because it loses its appeal as a taboo, because legal shops won’t sell to minors, unlike drug dealers, and because the population can better understand and react to problematic patterns of cannabis consumption. But, in addition to that, it seems likely that society is in fact slowly adopting a more open-minded stance when it comes to marijuana and not sending teenagers to drug rehab for small-time marijuana use. The most dangerous thing about marijuana is that it is illegal, and this snapshot of nearly a decade of legal weed in Colorado and Washington is that of two states that were appeased thanks to cannabis reform.
> 
> https://shepherdexpress.com/hemp/ca...zation-linked-to-declining-youth-admissions-/




Certainly some truth to that, when I was in high school it was much easier to get weed than beer.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 14, 2020)

https://q1043.iheart.com/featured/j...me=local_social&Keyid=socialflow&Sc=editorial

It be great if it happens
Jim Kerr Rock & Roll Morning Show
Gov. Murphy: Legalizing Marijuana Could Help Get NJ Out Of COVID Downturn
By Andrew Magnotta @AndrewMagnotta
Jul 14, 2020


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 24, 2020)

https://www.marijuanamoment.net/con...a-legalization-bill-in-september-sources-say/

POLITICSCongress Planning Vote On Federal Marijuana Legalization Bill In September, Sources SayPublished


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 28, 2020)

POLITICSDemocratic Party Delegates Reject Marijuana Legalization Amendment To 2020 Policy platform
This is not going to help by denying it be legal

https://www.marijuanamoment.net/dem...galization-amendment-to-2020-policy-platform/


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 15, 2020)

Future Is Here: Weed Vending Machines Are Coming to Massachusetts


https://merryjane.com/news/the-future-is-here-weed-vending-machines-are-coming-to-massachusetts


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 16, 2020)

Edibles work well for me
Still no reason it's still not fully use after virus goes way I have feeling government will let shops everywhere sell so that get that tax and people will get huge new workers for this miracle Mj
I hope I right but will not hold my breath because I rather not pass out from no oxygen I have plenty of resprirtory issue s already


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 1, 2020)

Still a mirclae plant

3 cookies nice night here in my apartment
Wish it was smane as vaporizer or smoke but it works just different ways


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 3, 2020)

Rehab by Amy Winehouse looking like this song will have big unfortunate outcomes in immediately life
I hope I wrong but doubt no way out of this 1


----------



## dlague (Oct 3, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> Rehab by Amy Winehouse looking like this song will have big unfortunate outcomes in immediately life
> I hope I wrong but doubt no way out of this 1



Huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Oct 5, 2020)

dlague said:


> Huh?




I think it's polite to just smile and nod.... Then walk away...


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 5, 2020)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I think it's polite to just smile and nod.... Then walk away...



I waiting to find out if


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 6, 2020)

House and Senate lawmakers have finalized and passed legislation, Senate Bill 5029 and House Bill 5058, during a special legislative session that severely limits the ability of police to engage in warrantless searches solely on the basis of the smell of marijuana.

Commenting on the advancement of the legislation, Jenn Michelle Pedini – NORML’s Development Director and the Executive Director of Virginia NORML said, “While this will certainly decrease non-essential interactions between law enforcement and otherwise law-abiding Virginians, it is only by legalizing the responsible use of cannabis by adults that the Commonwealth can end its failed experiment with prohibition and begin repairing the decades of damage.”

Up maybe it be legal for everyone by year 2525


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 26, 2020)

Still don't understand why everyone doesn't try it once
From Jerry page I
On Facebook

""Finally there was marijuana: Wow! Marijuana! Me and a friend of mine went up into the hills with two joints, the San Francisco foothills, and smoked these joints and just got so high and laughed and roared and went skipping down the streets doing funny things and just having a helluva time.” - Jerry Garcia to Rolling Stone in 1972"


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 3, 2020)

congrulations NJ

BREAKING: New Jersey is the 12th state to legalize marijuana! #GardenState #SmokedTheVote  https://norml.org/blog/2020/10/30/new-jersey-voters-approve-legalization-ballot-question/


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 4, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> congrulations NJ
> 
> BREAKING: New Jersey is the 12th state to legalize marijuana! #GardenState #SmokedTheVote  https://norml.org/blog/2020/10/30/new-jersey-voters-approve-legalization-ballot-question/



https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/marijuana-legalization-measures-pass-states/story?id=74008722

More great news for Mj people


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2020)

Oregon is decriminalizing possession for all drugs!

https://www.opb.org/article/2020/11/04/oregon-measure-110-decriminalize-drugs/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Nov 12, 2020)

dlague said:


> Oregon is decriminalizing possession for all drugs!
> 
> https://www.opb.org/article/2020/11/04/oregon-measure-110-decriminalize-drugs/
> 
> ...



That's wild to me. Not sure how I feel about it. Overall I like the idea of things not being criminal, HOWEVER, I do think some of the harder drugs cause such a loss of mental state that you are more prone to criminal activity. I dunno.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 14, 2020)

Nick said:


> That's wild to me. Not sure how I feel about it. Overall I like the idea of things not being criminal, HOWEVER, I do think some of the harder drugs cause such a loss of mental state that you are more prone to criminal activity. I dunno.


Its just so people addicted can get help from doctors and rehabilitation instead of jail


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2020)

HISTORIC: House of Representatives Approves Bill to End Federal Marijuana Prohibition
BY NORMLERIK
Finally good news comes in bad year









						HISTORIC: House Votes to End Prohibition!
					

The House of Representatives approved the MORE Act in an historic vote to end our failed prohibition of marijuana.




					norml.org


----------



## Rambo (Dec 4, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> HISTORIC: House of Representatives Approves Bill to End Federal Marijuana Prohibition
> BY NORMLERIK
> Finally good news comes in bad year
> 
> ...


But, they say there is no chance it will pass in the Republican majority US Senate.


----------



## AlexWill1989 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## AlexWill1989 (Dec 14, 2020)

dlague said:


> Oregon is decriminalizing possession for all drugs!
> 
> https://www.opb.org/article/2020/11/04/oregon-measure-110-decriminalize-drugs/
> 
> ...


As for me, this is too much. Now is everyone going to store tons of drugs in Oregon? It's one thing if my neighbor has weed, it's another thing when he stores a ton of cocaine)


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 23, 2020)

ICYMI: “The consensus of voters is clear. They do not want their fellow citizens targeted, arrested, and prosecuted for possessing marijuana, and these enforcement practices need to cease immediately." NORML Deputy Director Paul Armentano

Read more: https://bit.ly/3qUWUiH


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 25, 2021)

Rip Spencer Boston

This man right here was a legend. He was fighting for marijuana rights, for what he believed in, but sadly passed away a few days ago in a car accident, he was still young and dedicated over the last year being in jail and in court fighting for legalization, but nobody knew it would be his last year on this earth. We just wanted to give a shout out to Spencer Boston he was a soldier for his beliefs and an avid fan of pot. Respect to this man. RIP


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 26, 2021)

"The findings of this study add to the growing body of evidence that easier access to cannabis for patients with pain may reduce opioid use and partially offset expenditures for both public and private drug plans.”


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 19, 2021)

2021 Pennsylvania Cannabis Festival
					

FREE ADMISSION! FREE PARKING!! FAMILY & PET FRIENDLY!!!  Pennsylvania's largest cannabis culture event w/ Live music & art ~ 150+ cannabis culture vendors ~ awesome food ~ cannacentic workshops ~...




					fb.me
				




PA cannabis Festival in spring


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2021)

“People are starting to see the nonsense of this whole prohibition 2.0 as I would call it,” says Ann Caughran, the vice chair of NC NORML. “It’s exciting to see that there might be change, that there’s certainly change all around us.”


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 1, 2021)

Virginia joined the present, too. First Old South state to do it


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 2, 2021)

Good for NJ shops actually open much more NYC that go to cross the border to buy legal cannabis. Should had happened before I started AZ legalized thread. No surprise It took this long.
""It’s a big day for New Jersey, but legal controlled cannabis is not available yet,” said Chris Goldstein, a spokesman for #NORML, the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws. “There are several things that must happen first. At least we’ll finally see an end to prohibition. But justice won’t be realized until the arrests actually stop.”


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2021)

Implementation of legislative proposals seeking to legalize & regulate the adult-use #marijuana market in #NewYork state would yield over $700M in tax revenue & create over 50,000 jobs by 2027, according to estimates provided in a new economic analysis.


----------



## crank (Apr 3, 2021)

Where's Scotty?

Legal in NY.  We will be able to grow but not until they establish a cannabis board and say it's ok.  Probably at least a year out from adult use dispensaries.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 3, 2021)

crank said:


> Where's Scotty?
> 
> Legal in NY.  We will be able to grow but not until they establish a cannabis board and say it's ok.  Probably at least a year out from adult use dispensaries.


About time congrats to everyone who enjoy
Took way to long but glad it done
I moved away from AZ more on NY blog whhihh need a
Mary Jane thread lol


----------



## Edd (Apr 3, 2021)

Congrats NY! NH continues to pointlessly resist legalizing as all bordering states have switched over. All liquor here is sold by state owned stores .

On a trip through Farmington, Maine recently I passed about a dozen stores within a couple of miles. I was amazed.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 5, 2021)

Such corruption that pays them to keep it up
""President Joe Biden has opposed federal legalization of marijuana, saying more study is needed. The White House says his "position has not changed."President Joe Biden has opposed federal legalization of marijuana, saying more study is needed. The White House says his "position has not changed."


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 9, 2021)

A Chicago-based marijuana company won tax benefits for a 450,000-square-foot production facility in Warwick that it hopes to begin building by May 1.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2021)

While New York won't see sales until the OCM issues rules and regulations, the Sovereign Native American nations could likely be up and running a lot sooner. 
-----------
Bryan Polite, the Shinnecock tribal chairman, said if the entire federally recognized sovereign tribe votes in favor, they could begin recreational pot sales before the end of the year.

“Although we’re sovereign, we are following a similar path, as far as responsibility, vetting it through the community and looking at it in its totality,” Polite said.

"If our example is leading the way with the mindset on Long Island, and I think that's a good thing," he said, "because we've been very deliberate with the way we're trying to approach this program — where we mitgate some of the downsides to legalization but also to enhance our tribal programs and capabilities from this program — then it's a welcome change in our dealings with outside agencies."


----------



## snoseek (Apr 11, 2021)

Bought some of this delta 8 shit that everyone is talking about. Fully legal got it in nh. Its derived from hemp. Gives me a great high but without the mental part so much. I like it lots!


----------



## Edd (Apr 13, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Bought some of this delta 8 shit that everyone is talking about. Fully legal got it in nh. Its derived from hemp. Gives me a great high but without the mental part so much. I like it lots!


Where’d you get it and in what form?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 19, 2021)

Join cannabis advocates, labor leaders and members of impacted communities as we rally in support of HB6377 "AN ACT CONCERNING LABOR PEACE AGREEMENTS AND A
MODERN AND EQUITABLE CANNABIS WORKFORCE."

Endorsing organizations:
CURE-CT
CT Cannawarriors
New England Craft Cannabis Alliance
CT NORML
UFCW


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 20, 2021)

Hope everyone enjoy today
I not use any more but I always be with Mary Jane in all great life she made for me for 20 years


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 25, 2021)

No surprise at all about government and Mary j:
""Consumer demand for these products is not going to go away," observes Paul Armentano, deputy director of the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws, "and re-criminalizing them will only push this consumer base to seek out similar products in the unregulated illicit market."









						Arbitrary THC Limits Could Wipe Out Much of the Cannabis Industry
					

If states generally don't limit the potency of distilled spirits, why is such a safeguard necessary for a much less hazardous product?




					reason.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 26, 2021)

Studies have shown that magic mushrooms can outperform #BigPharma antidepressants, and HBO Real Time has the first new drug ad for this upcoming craze!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 7, 2021)

Authors reported: "Political discourse advocating #marijuana prohibition commonly hinges on the assumption that marijuana causes hard drug use. The MGH [marijuana gateway hypothesis] is by far the most common justification for prohibiting the use of #cannabis. However, the current study provides further evidence that common liability arguments are more in line with substance use patterns observed in the USA."









						Analysis: Marijuana Use Data Fails to Support “Gateway Hypothesis” - NORML
					

“In sum, the findings from the current study … provide further support of previous research questioning the causal claims of the marijuana gateway hypothesis."




					norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis (May 14, 2021)

'Authors reported: "Political discourse advocating #marijuana prohibition commonly hinges on the assumption that marijuana causes hard drug use. The MGH [marijuana gateway hypothesis] is by far the most common justification for prohibiting the use of #cannabis. However, the current study provides further evidence that common liability arguments are more in line with substance use patterns observed in the USA."









						Analysis: Marijuana Use Data Fails to Support “Gateway Hypothesis” - NORML
					

“In sum, the findings from the current study … provide further support of previous research questioning the causal claims of the marijuana gateway hypothesis."




					norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis (May 16, 2021)

"Marijuana users are equal to or more likely to exercise than non-users,” authors reported. They further acknowledged that “the commonly held perception that marijuana users are largely sedentary is not supported by data on young and middle-aged adults."

No surprise at all


----------



## ScottySkis (May 19, 2021)

No surprise:
"Researchers reported that participants assigned to use CBD-dominant #cannabis during the trial period “drank fewer drinks per drinking day, had fewer #alcohol use days, and fewer alcohol and cannabis co-use days compared with the other groups.” Subjects assigned to the other two groups reported no changes in their drinking patterns."


----------



## ScottySkis (May 22, 2021)

Medical #cannabis patients reduce their use of opioids at rates greater than matched controls, according to longitudinal data published in the journal BMC Public Health.

Read more from #NORML: https://bit.ly/3hNJbrR


----------



## ScottySkis (May 25, 2021)

Good for NYC 
"""New York police may soon have cannabis removed from their oversight.
Axel Bernabe, assistant counsel to Governor Andrew Cuomo, said at last week’s Prohibition Partners conference that he’d recommend alternatives such as using social workers when coordinating with the state’s nascent Cannabis Control Board, which will soon lay out a framework for legalized recreational marijuana. New York State recently decided to allow recreational use and the board will soon decide on the details.
“The interaction of law enforcement with individuals around drugs is a big, big part of the bill,” Bernabe said of the state’s new legislation, under which recreational sales are expected in about a year. Bernabe said he thought that other states’ use of social case workers to enforce rules for legal, licensed cannabis businesses is a good idea. He also questioned who would deal with cannabis-related street crimes, such as the selling of unlicensed, black-market marijuana.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...-means-new-police-strategy-cannabis-weeklyNew York police may soon have cannabis removed from their oversight.
Axel Bernabe, assistant counsel to Governor Andrew Cuomo, said at last week’s Prohibition Partners conference that he’d recommend alternatives such as using social workers when coordinating with the state’s nascent Cannabis Control Board, which will soon lay out a framework for legalized recreational marijuana. New York State recently decided to allow recreational use and the board will soon decide on the details.
“The interaction of law enforcement with individuals around drugs is a big, big part of the bill,” Bernabe said of the state’s new legislation, under which recreational sales are expected in about a year. Bernabe said he thought that other states’ use of social case workers to enforce rules for legal, licensed cannabis businesses is a good idea. He also questioned who would deal with cannabis-related street crime


----------



## ScottySkis (May 28, 2021)

Only took a decade since I started this legalized Mj thread lol
"Breaking News! 

Congress just reintroduced the MORE Act, the most comprehensive marijuana reform bill in U.S. history. The MORE Act is crucial to ending the drug war and improving the lives of people it impacts. 

It ends federal marijuana prohibition, addresses the collateral consequences of federal marijuana criminalization, and takes steps to ensure the legal marketplace is diverse and inclusive.

Despite the popularity of marijuana across the country, nearly every minute one person is arrested for marijuana possession. Criminalization and enforcement of drug law violations have devastated the social and economic fabrics of entire communities, while also tearing apart the lives of millions of individuals and families. 

Criminalization of marijuana also means that these individuals continue to carry the stain of a drug conviction record that affects a person’s ability to work, find housing, receive an education, and otherwise provide for their families. 

This bill would declassify marijuana as a controlled substance under federal law, expunge convictions, and reduce marijuana sentences. It reinvests in directly impacted communities to provide social services as well as opportunities  to participate in the marijuana industry. Plus, with much work from the DPA team, the newest version of the bill now ensures that ALL people, including those with convictions, can be part of the federal permitting process to sell cannabis. 

The time to end federal marijuana prohibition is long overdue. 

Contact your congressperson today to voice your support for the #MOREAct: http://ow.ly/Lm5F50EX1bJ


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 2, 2021)

No surprise at all

""Authors reported that subjects’ perceptions of their pain severity fell nearly 50 percent following #cannabis inhalation. That finding is consistent with previous data using similar methods which concluded that pain patients, on average, reported “a three-point drop in pain suffering on a zero-to-10 point scale immediately following cannabis consumption.”

Read more from #NORML: https://bit.ly/3fFGUxm









						Inhaled Cannabis Associated with Significant Reductions in Self-Reported Pain Severity
					

The effects of cannabis inhalation was assessed on various pain conditions, including muscle, nerve, and joint pain.




					norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 7, 2021)

From great head shop in Middletown NY area forever:

""I feel the necessity to put an educational post up because the majority of the public is unaware;

Marijuana is not recreationally legal in New York State yet. The bill was signed. New York State hast to figure out how to collect all of their mob and Greed money. Until that happens it is not recreationally legal in New York State.

Retail storesWill not be allowed to just stock and sell marijuana. You need to have special licensing. Which will cost upwards of over $1 million. 

So people please stop coming into Kosmic Korner asking for THC good God already￼￼

We no longer sell Delta 8 products
Call Cuomo and let him know what an idiot he is., please


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 8, 2021)

How ironic that this new stupid law on what should be fully legal everywhere actually take place where I lived for 20 years in Orange County NY
""#CityOfMiddletown It's time to stand up and make your voices heard, loud and clear! Join us on the 15th as we oppose the town's #OptOut law! There is power in numbers, and this is the first chance our community really has had since legalization to show up in a big way. Let's do this!""


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2021)

"COPD (chronic obstructive pulmonary disease) patients with a history of #marijuana use are less likely to suffer from pneumonia or die during hospitalization as compared to non-users, according to data published in the journal Cannabis and Cannabinoid Research."
 No surprise at all


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 18, 2021)

It's needs to end yesterday:
"The War on Drugs Turns 50 Today — Join Me in Fighting Back: https://secure.actblue.com/donate/joinrick
Fifty years ago today, Nixon declared on national TV that drug addiction was “public enemy number one” — kicking off America’s “war on drugs.”
Since then, millions of Americans have been arrested for marijuana — a fate almost four times as likely to affect black people than privileged white people like me, despite equal usage rates. (As one of Nixon’s advisers admitted, they knew they “couldn’t make it illegal to be black” — so they heavily criminalized marijuana instead.)

⁠Marijuana prohibition is unproductive and unjust — and as the newly elected Board Chair of NORML, I hope you will join me in putting an end to it. You can get on board right now at https://secure.actblue.com/donate/joinrick — and once you do, I’d love to hear from you in the comments below. 
This isn’t about being pro-pot. It’s about fighting racism, taxing and regulating a thriving black market, and ending a failed prohibition based on lies. Because if I want to hang out at home, smoke a joint, and listen to my favorite music, that’s my civil liberty — and it’s yours, too"".









						Scarsdale officials, residents hash out retail pot options
					

Faced with a year-end deadline to decide whether to opt out of allowing marijuana dispensaries or on-site consumption businesses in the village, Scarsdale trustees agreed at a work session June




					www.scarsdalenews.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 19, 2021)

Scarsdale NY not lwagaing miracle plant of mj upscale town I lived there for my first year of life in mid Westchester County









						Scarsdale officials, residents hash out retail pot options
					

Faced with a year-end deadline to decide whether to opt out of allowing marijuana dispensaries or on-site consumption businesses in the village, Scarsdale trustees agreed at a work session June




					www.scarsdalenews.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2021)

I can't believe I started this thread 9 years ago:
No surprise it's ashamed how government messes up everything good for people
""
Assemblyman Dick Gottfried, D-Manhattan, the chairman of the Assembly Health Committee, said the Cuomo administration has been "moving much too slowly" in addressing needed improvements to New York's 7-year-old medical marijuana program.

The regulatory changes being proposed by Gottfried; Sen. Liz Krueger, D-Manhattan, the chairwoman of the Senate Finance Committee; and Sen. Diane Savino, D-Staten Island, do not require further legislative action and could be implemented by state Health Commissioner Howard Zucker, a Cuomo appointee.

The legislators contend patients authorized by doctors for participation in the medical marijuana program should be able to acquire pot in whole flower form. The medical dispensaries set up in various locations across the state have been approved for stocking marijuana products that can be ingested or used in a tincture, though they need state approval before they can offer pot in a form that can be smoked.""


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 26, 2021)

Read this after u enjoy Mary 
Unfortunately  the Covid19 pandemic has finally affected me financially. In order to offset the extra cost for food, electricity and household expenses, I have a need to make some extra money on the side.

So...
I am now proud to announce that I am selling ADULT TOYS. I hope no one will feel embarrassed to ask for them. I have all kinds, sizes and styles according to your needs. Discretion is guaranteed!!

I am more than willing and able to demonstrate any items for you. Ask for yours anytime. I have everything listed below:

-Walkers
-wheelchairs
-Oxygen tanks
-Canes
-Disposable Adult diapers
-Teeth glue
-Heating pads
-Ben Gay
-Metemuc


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2021)

This thing makes no sense at all
"
This is. Stupid . Sha'Carri Richardson deserves to compete with the best of the best but will not be able to compete in Tokyo after testing positive for marijuana.""








						Report: U.S. sprinter Richardson positive for pot
					

American sprinter Sha'Carri Richardson has tested positive for cannabis, sources told Reuters.




					www.espn.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2021)

U hear about Olympics person who was allowed to participate because of stupid pot in her system?
""LET RICHARDSON RACE. 

Take Action to Contact WADA and USADA and demand they update their archaic marijuana use policies and let Sha'Carri represent the USA in the 100-meter dash in Tokyo. We couldn't think of someone we want representing us there more.









						Take Action: End Marijuana Testing For Olympic Athletes - NORML
					

Team USA Olympic runner Sha'Carri Richardson has been suspended and will not be able to compete in the upcoming Tokyo Olympics in the Women’s 100-meter dash event.




					norml.org
				




"


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> U hear about Olympics person who was allowed to participate because of stupid pot in her system?
> ""LET RICHARDSON RACE.
> 
> Take Action to Contact WADA and USADA and demand they update their archaic marijuana use policies and let Sha'Carri represent the USA in the 100-meter dash in Tokyo. We couldn't think of someone we want representing us there more.
> ...


If u sign that text above about Olympics it's a step to get the ass rule for the cannabis use by the person back to participate
I signed it


----------



## skiur (Jul 3, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> This thing makes no sense at all
> "
> This is. Stupid . Sha'Carri Richardson deserves to compete with the best of the best but will not be able to compete in Tokyo after testing positive for marijuana.""
> 
> ...


It makes perfect sense, she broke the rules and was punished for it.  She knew she could loose her spot in the Olympics and still chose to get high.  I've got no problem with it.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 3, 2021)

Ya it makes sense. The rule is there and she broke that rule. She has  admitted as much and accepted her punishment.

But the rule is dumb and the product of thinking from the 50's and 60's. And in that regard it makes no sense. At all.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 5, 2021)

This statement by justice of us supreme count iss true
But should happens decades ago:In a written opinion issued on Monday, Thomas wrote, “The Federal Government’s current approach is a half-in, half-out regime that simultaneously tolerates and forbids local use of #marijuana.” Specifically, Thomas referred to legislation passed by Congress every year since 2015 prohibiting the Justice Department from interfering in states’ medical #cannabis access programs. “This contradictory and unstable state of affairs strains the basic principle of federalism,” he wrote."""
""


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 16, 2021)

The politics b.s. criminals don't care about us citizens I know u agree
If they did mj would had always been legal:.
"""The infrastructure bill, the bipartisan package that everyone in congress says they want, they say they want to come together. Well, one of the true bi-partisan issues in America is ending the prohibition on marijuana. Majorities of Democrats, Independents, and Republicans support this across the country. If Congress wants to show people and have a real impact on their lives and do something the broad majority of this country supports, they should immediately pass this bill." - Erik Altieri, NORML Executive Director""


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 19, 2021)

Miracle plant every political people know truth:
"“When it comes to decriminalization, I don't think that there is value to individuals or to society to lock people up for marijuana use. I don't think that serves anybody well,” Murthy told host Dana Bash on CNN’s “State of the Union.”

“I do think that, in terms of our approach to marijuana, I worry when we don't let science guide our process in policy-making,” he added."









						Surgeon general: No ‘value’ to locking people up over marijuana use
					

Surgeon General Vivek Murthy on Sunday said he does not think there is “value” to incarcerating people for marijuana use, as the Senate considers a bill to decriminalize marijuana at the federal le…




					thehill.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 20, 2021)

No surprise I the  when using Mary j always motivated to due anything:
"Feeling unmotivated? Studies show it's not the #marijuana.""









						Study: Cannabis Use Not Linked to Motivation Loss - NORML
					

Investigators reported, “[D]espite significant increases in levels of cannabis use in our sample, change in cannabis use did not predict changes in motivation, which suggests that cannabis use may not lead to reductions in motivation over time.”




					norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 21, 2021)

"""
July 8th, The Washington Post twice mentioned a supposed uptick in fentanyl-laced marijuana circulating in the DMV-area. No data is presented to support this within the article and federal government seizure data does not suggest this is an issue. 

The science is unclear on whether or not trace fentanyl particles on marijuana would even be psychoactive when smoked, let alone cause an overdose. Regardless, a regulated marijuana market could help ensure a safe supply for consumers which is why Congress must lift the DC rider that has prevented it. 

Fentanyl itself is not the issue—it is currently legal for pain management under the supervision of a doctor. Where it’s partly responsible for the increased fatal overdoses in recent years is when it has been mixed into the heroin and counterfeit pill supply or has replaced heroin altogether in some drug markets. 

We are all concerned about the overdose crisis, but it’s irresponsible to perpetuate fear around fentanyl without any data to back these claims. Let’s focus on the facts and endorse science-based public health strategies, such as overdose prevention centers, which have the power to save lives."""


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 27, 2021)

No surprise at all#
"""








						Cannabis Use Not Independently Linked to Increased Risk of Ischemic Stroke in Young Adults - NORML
					

Investigators concluded, “These analyses do not demonstrate an association between marijuana use and an increased risk of early-onset ischemic stroke.”




					norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 6, 2021)

60% THC vs 20% THC doesn't make a difference on your cognitive skills, researchers conclude, but lawmakers still want to put a cap on percentages of THC available in certain retail products. #sciencerules

Read more on this study on #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/3fvgKfY


----------



## skiur (Aug 6, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> 60% THC vs 20% THC doesn't make a difference on your cognitive skills, researchers conclude, but lawmakers still want to put a cap on percentages of THC available in certain retail products. #sciencerules
> 
> Read more on this study on #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/3fvgKfY



Just gotta grow your own, that way you get what you want and know it's clean.  I haven't bought weed in over a decade.


----------



## ScottySkis (Aug 21, 2021)

"Seven-in-ten voters believe that “the use of marijuana should be made legal in the United States,” according to national polling data released last week by Quinnipiac University. That percentage is the highest level of support ever reported in a scientific poll."









						Nationwide Poll: More Americans Than Ever Before Say That Marijuana Should Be Legal - NORML
					

Seven-in-ten voters believe that “the use of marijuana should be made legal in the United States. That percentage is the highest level of support ever reported in a nationwide scientific poll.




					norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 6, 2021)

Medical #cannabis patients reduce their use of opioids at rates greater than matched controls, according to longitudinal data published in the journal BMC Public Health.

Read more from #NORML: https://bit.ly/3hNJbrR


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 23, 2021)

In jurisdictions where #marijuana is legally accessible, adults typically report decreasing their use of other controlled substances. In this sense, marijuana appears to act more as a potential 'exit drug' rather than as an alleged 'gateway drug.'

Read more from #NORML: https://bit.ly/2VhRNxH


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 7, 2021)

No surprise at all:
"The presence of THC concentrations in either blood or saliva is an unreliable predictor of impaired driving performance, according to a literature review published in the journal Frontiers in Psychiatry.

Authors reported, “While legislators may wish for data showing straightforward relationships between blood THC levels and driving impairment that parallel those of alcohol, the widely different pharmacokinetic properties of the two substances … make this goal unrealistic.”








						Analysis: THC Levels Not Indicative of Driving Impairment - NORML
					

Researchers recommended “against reliance” on per se traffic safety law, which they said lacked any scientific basis.




					norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 29, 2021)

Can we normalize #marijuana over medicine? Over half of the people in a survey said they're already doing it. Get the details from #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/36UMiaH

A team of Dutch researchers surveyed over 2,800 medical #cannabis consumers. Over half of respondents (56 percent) reported using cannabis “for the purpose of replacing a prescribed drug.”


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 1, 2021)

This thread started over 9 years now finally different NY governor not much has changed here 
NY no license to 2023 for mj not surprised unfortunately 








						No weed licenses until 2023, state cannabis board chair says
					

The head of the state’s Cannabis Control Board said Wednesday during a stop in Rochester that she anticipates licenses for the first recreational…




					www.wxxinews.org


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2021)

XTski said:


> I have 3 herniated disc’s in my lower back after scaffolding (built by non English speaking laborers) gave way at a construction site and I dropped over 2 stories loaded with tool belt and nail gun, I use an inversion table and some natural substance as you enjoy  for pain relief, I was given serious pain medication that an awesome Dr told me just masks the pain, I remember Brett Farve got hooked on the same medication and I was glad I stayed away from it.  snow is now a great equilizer for me to enjoy moving along, stay strong Scotty



Why did you feel the need to qualify that the people who built the scaffolding didn't speak English?

Sorry about the accident and back


----------



## skiur (Nov 6, 2021)

So what language did they speak?  What about that language made them inferior workers?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2021)

There are 1.35B people who speak English in this world.  There are roughly 6.55B who don't.   Safe to say that many folks who don't speak English can build scaffolding just fine.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2021)

XTski said:


> What we have here is failure to communicate, perhaps you don’t  have a job where you manage people and  mistakes can  lead to their injuries?, go troll someone else.



Not trolling.  Just think you are obnoxious to point out that those who built the scaffolding didn't speak English.  What language they speak has next to nothing to do with why it failed.  The failure is on the the person who trained them.  The language doesn't matter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2021)

Lol I don't care if you're the Grandson of Raymond DeWalt and gods greatest gift to the construction trade.  

The "non English speaking" qualifier was totally unnecessary. 

I've managed plenty of people in my lifetime and some who were ESL.  I never placed the blame on their work quality on their language skills.  It was up to me and other managers to train them properly before assigning the work.   Your teams leadership failed there.  They could have been multi generation English speaking people and still screwed up.

I currently work in Medical technology sales and serve as a Project Manager for installations.  Many end users are ESL.  It is up to my team and hospital leadership to make sure these hospital workers are well trained no matter their language. If not, patients can be injured or die. 

You maybe meant no malice in your comment, but it certainly came across as tone deaf at minimum.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 11, 2021)

Lol

Get a grip dude.  Soft?  Haha. Okay.  You got me!!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 15, 2021)

Republican Congresswoman Nancy Mace has just introduced a new bill to end prohibition. 

Read more about it here: https://norml.org/blog/2021/11/15/r...tion-to-repeal-federal-marijuana-prohibition/

And tell your lawmakers to consider the bill with our action alert: https://norml.org/act/republican-re...tion-to-repeal-federal-marijuana-prohibition/


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 18, 2021)

I wish just was sold in convience stores it would make everyone life easier





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					lm.facebook.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2021)

Australian researchers reviewed the results from 28 eligible studies (involving 824 participants) that assessed the relationship between THC-related biomarkers and individuals’ performance. 

They reported that no consistent relationship exists between THC or THC-metabolite concentrations and impaired performance, and that such relationships are nearly impossible to infer in more habitual cannabis consumers. Further, they identified blood THC concentrations as "the poorest correlates of impairment, demonstrating a ‘very weak’ relationship after both ingestion and inhalation of THC."


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 19, 2021)

Germany makes best plant legal before us unfortunately no surprise:
"BERLIN — Germany’s next governing coalition have agreed to legalize the sale of cannabis for recreational purposes, to “introduce the regulated sale of cannabis to adults for consumption purposes in licensed stores,” 
German coalition agrees to legalize."


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 24, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving AZ funny thing because of my side effects from HD and with asthma I barley use this miracle plant except when with few awesome friend few times a year I still fill 100 about mj as day I started this great thread.
We are thankful that we are continuing to win the hearts and minds of the American people including majorities of Democrats, Independents, and Republicans – as well as voters of virtually all ages.

We are also thankful for the support we receive from people like you! Please make a donation to help us continue our efforts. We can't do it without you!

Donate: https://bit.ly/3xfrWFy

#HappyDanksgiving


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 26, 2021)

“U.S. senators representing Colorado are adding their voices to calls for marijuana banking reform to be included in must-pass defense legislation.

In a letter sent to Senate committee leadership on Wednesday, Sens. John Hickenlooper (D-CO) and Michael Bennet (D-CO) noted that the House passed its version of the National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) with the banking amendment, and argued that language should be adopted by negotiators in conference for the final legislation sent to President Joe Biden’s desk.”








						More Senators Urge Marijuana Banking Reform To Be Enacted Through Defense Bill
					

U.S. senators representing Colorado are adding their voices to calls for marijuana banking reform to be included in must-pass defense legislation. In a letter sent to Senate committee leadership on Wednesday, Sens. John Hickenlooper (D-CO) and Michael Bennet (D-CO) noted that the House passed...




					www.marijuanamoment.net


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2021)

In a study that showed no significant adverse effects of #marijuana use on male reproductive health or sexual function, authors also reported that subjects with a history of #cannabis use “had a higher mean Sexual Health Inventory for Men (SHIM) score and mean total testosterone than non-users.”

Read More on #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/3rh6EEn


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 24, 2021)

Subjects who exclusively smoke #cannabis possess a reduced level of exposure to harmful toxicants and carcinogens than do those who smoke tobacco cigarettes, according to clinical data published in the journal Nicotine & Tobacco Research. 

Read more from #NORML: https://bit.ly/3dHrEyn


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 26, 2021)

Doctors agree with us lol









						Survey: Over 70 Percent of US Physicians Believe Cannabis Has Medical Value - NORML
					

A supermajority of US physicians say that cannabis is medicinal, and over one-quarter have recommended it to their patients.




					norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2021)

Sure we no this about stoners lol

If you're wondering how #legalization has affected the number of motor vehicle trauma intakes, there's a study on that. "

Read more from #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/3fXRSh8


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 30, 2021)

Miracle plant it Absolutely is watch CNN had special last night on cannabis make huge improvement on kids with autism.
Can we normalize #marijuana over medicine? Over half of the people in a survey said they're already doing it. Get the details from #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/36UMiaH

A team of Dutch researchers surveyed over 2,800 medical #cannabis consumers. Over half of respondents (56 percent) reported using cannabis “for the purpose of replacing a prescribed drug.”


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 1, 2022)

high how it actually works:"From the article: 
"We found that acute exercise consistently boosted endocannabinoid levels across studies. The effects were most consistent for a chemical messenger known as anandamide – the so-called “bliss” molecule, which was named, in part, for its positive effects on mood.

Interestingly, we observed this exercise-related boost in endocannabinoids across different types of exercise, including running, swimming and weightlifting, and across individuals with and without preexisting health conditions. 
[....]
There are still a lot of questions about the links between endocannabinoids and beneficial effects from exercise. For example, we didn’t see consistent effects for how a chronic exercise regimen, such as a six-week cycling program, might affect resting endocannabinoid levels. Likewise, it isn’t yet clear what the minimum amount of exercise is to get a boost in endocannabinoids, and how .








						The ‘Runner’s High’ May Result From Molecules Called Cannabinoids – The Body’s Own Version of THC and CBD - Neuroscience News
					

New findings reveal exercise increases levels of endocannabinoids in the body. The findings may explain some of the beneficial effects of exercise on the brain and body.



					neurosciencenews.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 18, 2022)

"Not only is it an issue of personal freedom, but it serves as an important check on the commercial marijuana industry," said Erik Altieri, executive director of the National Organization for the Reform of Marijuana Laws, the country's oldest marijuana legalization advocacy group. "Allowing consumers the ability to grow their own marijuana helps to ensure the industry keeps its products of high quality and fairly priced."









						NJ legal weed: Home grow is a no-go, but advocates push to change that
					

The new state Senate president in New Jersey said home-grow marijuana could hold back the legal weed industry from taking off.



					www.app.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 19, 2022)

I will watch this tomorrow
The New York State Cannabis Control Board will hold a public meeting of the
Board at 1:00 p.m. on Tuesday, January 25, 2022 via real-time live streaming. The public is able to observe
this meeting from a mobile device or computer on our live webcast:



			https://players.brightcove.net/2886492229001/default_default/index.html?videoId=6193803479001
		


Additional information can be found here: https://cannabis.ny.gov/.

Agenda

• Call to Order
• Welcome & Chair Remarks
• Approval of Meeting Minutes from December 16, 2021 Board Meeting
• Consideration of Delegation of Hiring Authority
• Consideration of Service-Level Agreement for OCM Call Center
• Discussion of Proposed Social and Economic Equity Fund
• Executive Director Report
• Adjourn
• Executive Session


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 22, 2022)

Banking Activity Increases In States That Legalize Marijuana, Study Finds: "Altogether our results indicate that deposits and loans increased for banks after recreational cannabis legalization."









						Banking Activity Increases In States That Legalize Marijuana, Study Finds
					

While marijuana businesses often struggle to find banks that are willing to take them on as clients due to risks caused by the ongoing federal prohibition of cannabis, a new study found that banking activity actually increases in states that legalize marijuana. The research doesn’t make a direct...




					www.marijuanamoment.net


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 24, 2022)

From the OCM:
"It is with great pleasure that the Office of Cannabis Management officially invites you to attend Cannabis Conversations, a series of 11 regional discussions across the state about cannabis legalization – including one in Spanish. We are extremely excited as we undertake our first public outreach, introduce ourselves to New Yorkers, and start the conversation to inform them about the legalization law, health and safety, and goals to build an inclusive, equitable new industry. We’ll be responding to questions, too."

Registration link : https://ocmeventsny.eventbrite.com/


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 7, 2022)

If you're wondering how #legalization has affected the number of motor vehicle trauma intakes, there's a study on that. 

Read more from #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/3fXRSh8


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2022)

2022 is the year to become a #NORML Member! 

Your support helps ensure responsible consumers are represented in the political process and powers our movement to end prohibition once and for all.

Join today: https://bit.ly/3G14mis


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 16, 2022)

I watch this tomorrow I have nothing better to due:
Thursday February 17, 2022 – The New York State Cannabis Control Board will hold a public meeting of the Board at 11:00 a.m. on Thursday, February 17, 2022 via real-time live streaming. The public is able to observe this meeting from a mobile device or computer on our live webcast:



			https://players.brightcove.net/2886492229001/default_default/index.html?videoId=6193803479001
		


Videos and transcripts of the meeting will be posted on our website following the meeting.

Additional information can be found here: https://cannabis.ny.gov/.

i. Call to Order
ii. Welcome and Opening Remarks
iii. Approval of Meeting Minutes from January 25, 2022 Board
Meeting
iv. Consideration of Medical Cannabis Program Regulations
v. Consideration of Consultant to Advise on Policy Development
vi. Executive Director Report
vii. Executive Session
viii. Adjourn


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 21, 2022)

I agree with this
Researchers with the University of California, Los Angeles compared in-hospital mortality outcomes in a cohort of over 141,000 trauma patients. Consistent with other data, they reported that patients with a history of cannabis use were less likely to die while hospitalized than were patients with similar injuries but no evidence of recent marijuana exposure. 

Read more on #NORMLNews: https://bit.ly/3BogUj4


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 25, 2022)

Mjj finally being sold in NY way to much Gov bull shit for to long at least it start
#NewYork: Governor Kathy Hochul signed legislation into law this week authorizing state-licensed hemp growers to obtain temporary licenses to commercially cultivate and process cannabis for the state’s forthcoming adult-use market.








						New York: Governor Signs Legislation Expediting Adult-Use Cannabis Production and Manufacturing - NORML
					

Despite the law’s passage, there still exists no explicit timetable for when adult-use retail sales will begin in New York.




					norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2022)

Happy green st patty day I always supports this to end even though I really use any more


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 1, 2022)

Finally get close to something that should had never been illegally maybe the thread I started  here .title can be changed to mj fully legal for everyone before year 2525lol








						House Lawmakers Approve Legislation to End Federal Marijuana Prohibition - NORML
					

“It is long overdue that we stop punishing adults for using a substance that is objectively safer than alcohol, and that we work to address the disparate negative impacts that prohibition has inflicted on our most vulnerable individuals and marginalized communities for nearly a century."




					norml.org


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 16, 2022)

'Magic mushroom' compound creates a hyper-connected brain to treat depression
					

Psychedelic helped people with depression break out of rigid, negative patterns of thinking.




					www.livescience.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 20, 2022)

Happy April 20
I got lucky my edibles that was supposed come on Friday came today I know in hour or so if good Hoppe


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 21, 2022)

Breakfast day after 420 delicious snacks strong mj great quality lol Facebook market page some days are i get lucky yo lol


----------



## ScottySkis (May 9, 2022)

_Just tried new brownie source from Facebook I know soon if I ate to much of it lol_


----------



## crank (Aug 2, 2022)

Who's growing?

It's almost legal to plant here in NY.  I think it is in CT.


----------



## skiur (Aug 3, 2022)

Been growing for almost 20 years.


----------



## crank (Aug 4, 2022)

skiur said:


> Been growing for almost 20 years.


Inside or outside?  Lights or sun?


----------



## skiur (Aug 5, 2022)

crank said:


> Inside or outside?  Lights or sun?


Mostly indoors but had my first outdoor plant last summer.


----------



## crank (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm gonna grow one outside in a container next summer.


----------



## Smellytele (Aug 5, 2022)

Hard to come by seeds now a days.  The legal stuff has no seeds.


----------



## skiur (Aug 5, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Hard to come by seeds now a days.  The legal stuff has no seeds.


Neither does what I grow, as long as you have no male plants around you don't get seeds, most seeds for sale these days are feminized so you don't even have to sex your plants early to weed out (pun intended) the males.


----------



## crank (Aug 8, 2022)

Yes.  I've looked into buying feminized seeds online.  They are definitely available.


----------



## BodeMiller1 (Sep 26, 2022)

Smellytele said:


> Hard to come by seeds now a days.  The legal stuff has no seeds.


That's the problem in Concord, N.H. - all you find is plants.


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 29, 2022)

Mjjjj first store in NY opened today legal took way too long when started the legal ize, thread finally started is here 









						NY's 1st Legal Cannabis Dispensary Opens in Manhattan Today: What to Know
					

The first legal dispensary for recreational marijuana in New York is set to open Dec. 29, marking a long-awaited launch of a cannabis industry that could become one of the country’s most lucrative.




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 29, 2022)

Plant disease threatening Massachusetts’ huge marijuana growing industry
					

A plant disease once found primarily out west is now showing up in pot plants in Massachusetts and that’s raising concerns about how that could affect the local harvest.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 29, 2022)

Mjjjj for sale today legal first day in NY 





						The era of legal, recreational weed sales begins in NYC: What you need to know - Gothamist
					

Gothamist is a non-profit local newsroom, powered by WNYC.




					gothamist.com


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Dec 30, 2022)

NYC legal mjjjj shop open the 
Once selling for 40$ according to this website link 
How is the price so cheap 


			https://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fthefreshtoast.com%2Fnews%2Frecreational-marijuana-is-legal-in-ny-heres-what-should-know-before-you-shop%2F&h=AT0J0x3mkCKnzDIHapLjxuo6abafHaICq3DIkikTLU0gTgJS0fX2G2aRM-LbYXA7PfOGodMt0ohNm29oNbtkGWJTbL2cPsar9z-YxFgjuVV17oIfeucqej7cRxd3IJ9QO3w9HZDBBl_F68PEn7f7


----------



## Scottyskis2 (Friday at 4:45 AM)

Even though I don't use as much as the past I still glad to support mjjjj and few pics from the other day.


----------

